# knitting tea party friday 28 july '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 28 July '17

The high today is to be 77°. That is about where I have my thermostat set - 75° and that is still too cold for my comfort. The rest of the weekend will be low80's/mid80's. There is a baseball tournament this weekend - I don't think it is going to be that warm to sit out. This is definitely it for the summer. Oh yes - Avery is playing in the tournament.

The puppy saga continues. Alex works nights. Comes home and fixes breakfast and then lays on the couch until it is time to go to work again. He has gained weight - he looks like an overgrown Pillsbury Dough Guy. His live-in girlfriend moved to Chicago - I'm not sure why - supposedly to go to law school. I don't think that is going to happen. I digress here. Puppy saga. So Heidi gets the bright idea that Alex needs a dog. And lo and behold - the place where Alexis got her pup - they had one returned. So now Alex has a three month old beagle/lab mix puppy to take care of.

Heidi went in and got the puppy last night and put him in the back room with Lucy. I'm not sure if Alex came and got him this morning or not. It will be interesting to see this unfold. I'm hoping it works - he needs to get off the couch and do something other than sleep. --- Sam

This is the recipe we used for lime pickles. We did use garden lime mainly because I used it in the garden. The pickling lime should work just fine.

Lime Pickles

8 pounds cucumbers, sliced
2 gallons cold water
2 cups lime

Let stand 24 hours. Wash off.
Put on fresh cold water and let stand 3 hours.

Pour on cold:
3 quarts vinegar 
1 teaspoon mixed spices
I pint water

Let stand 24 hours.

Add:
1 teaspoon celery seed
1 tablespoon mustard seed
1 tablespoon salt

Let the pickles come to a boil and simmer 40 minutes.
Put in hot jars with hot lids.
Turn upside down to seal.

Paneer Chilli And Charred Corn Fritters

Author: Sneh | CookRepublic.com
Prep Time: 10 mins
Cook Time: 15 mins
Yield: 10
Cuisine: Gluten Free, Vegetarian

INGREDIENTS

2 corn cobs, shucked
150g paneer, crumbled 5-1/3oz
70g corn meal (or polenta) 2-1/2oz
30g besan (chickpea flour) 1 oz
3 garlic cloves, minced
1 teaspoon ginger, grated
3 spring onions, sliced (green only)
1/4 cup packed fresh coriander leaves, chopped
1 teaspoon dried red chilli flakes
1/2 teaspoon garam masala
1 1/2 teaspoons sea salt flakes (extra to taste)
1 egg
2 tablespoons Greek yoghurt
olive oil, for pan frying
120 ml warm water 4oz

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Place shucked corn on an open fire and roast until kernels start charring all over. Remove from heat and cool slightly. Using a shark knife or corn stripper, remove the kernels into a bowl.

2. Add paneer, corn meal, besan, garlic, ginger, spring onions, coriander, chilli flakes, garam masala and salt. Toss lightly to mix.

3. Add egg, yoghurt and warm water. Stir until just combined. Taste and adjust seasoning (salt). It should taste a bit salty as the taste will mellow after pan frying.

4. Drizzle olive oil in a medium 20-24 cm shallow frying pan on medium low. Scoop 1/3rd cup batter into the pan. Pan fry each side for 3-5 minutes, turning gently until golden on both sides. Repeat with the remaining batter.

5, Serve hot with a fresh salad, salsa or your favourite sauce with a wedge of lime on the side.

Note: I use a tablespoon of olive oil for 3 fritters at once in one batch).

Note: If you don't have corn cobs, use 1 1/2 cups of frozen corn kernels. Thaw them in hot boiling water for a couple of minutes and drain. You don't have to use all the corn but an abundance of it means a textural, juicy fritter.

http://www.cookrepublic.com/paneer-chilli-charred-corn-fritters/

JAMES BEARD'S ZUCCHINI BREAD

This rather unusual loaf has a very pleasant flavor, a little on the sweet side, and a distinctive texture. The built-in moisture provided by the zucchini makes it a very good keeper. It can be prepared with 1 cup of whole wheat flour instead of all white flour.

Makes 2 loaves

INGREDIENTS

3 eggs
2 cups granulated sugar
1 cup vegetable oil
2 cups grated, peeled raw zucchini
3 teaspoons vanilla extract
3 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon double-acting baking powder
3 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1 cup coarsely chopped walnuts

PREPARATION

1. Beat the eggs until light and foamy.

2. Add the sugar, oil, zucchini, and vanilla and mix lightly but well.

3. Combine the flour, salt, soda, baking powder, and cinnamon and add to the egg-zucchini mixture.

4. Stir until well blended, Add nuts.

5. Pour into two 9 x 5 x 3 inch greased loaf pans.

6. Bake in a preheated oven at 350°F for 1 hour. Cool on a rack.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/401805597990052751/

Sheet Pan Lemon Chicken

Prep time: 15 mins
Cook time: 25 mins
Total time: 40 mins

Author: Stacey Little | Southern Bite
4 servings

Ingredients

1 pound baby potatoes (about 1-inch), washed and halved
1 pound Brussels sprouts, washed and halved
4 boneless, skinless chicken breasts
juice of 1 lemon, divided
1 tablespoon coarse ground/stone ground mustard
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 teaspoon honey
4 tablespoons olive oil, divided
Salt
Pepper

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400°F and lightly coat a rimmed baking sheet (jelly roll pan) with nonstick cooking spray.

1. In a small bowl, whisk together half of the lemon juice, mustard, garlic, honey, ¼ teaspoon salt, and 2 tablespoons of the olive oil. Set aside.

2. Place the potatoes and Brussels sprouts on the pan. Drizzle with the remaining 2 tablespoons of olive oil and about half of the lemon mustard mixture. Toss to coat. Season generously with salt and pepper. Spread evenly on the pan.

3. Season each chicken breast with salt and pepper and place them on the pan also. Drizzle the remaining lemon/mustard mixture over each chicken breast.

4. Bake for 25 minutes, or until the potatoes are tender and the chicken is cooked through.

5. Drizzle with the remaining lemon juice. Serve immediately.

http://southernbite.com/sheet-pan-lemon-chicken/

Lemon Butter Basted Grilled Salmon

Ingredients

1/3 cup butter, softened
juice of 1/2 a lemon
dash Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup fresh parsley, chopped
few dashes salt
2 - 4 salmon pieces
thin lemon slices

Directions

1. Cream together butter, lemon juice, Worcestershire sauce, parsley and salt in a small bowl.

2. Spread evenly over salmon pieces and top with thin lemon slices.

3. Grill with the lid down, skin side down until salmon is cooked in the center.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/07/lemon-butter-basted-grilled-salmon.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Italian Chicken Lettuce Wraps

This is a light meal that you can wrap up in your favorite type of lettuce. It's packed with lots of flavor. It would make a nice appetizer when served on smaller bite sized greens like endive.

Serves 6-8

Ingredients:

3 cups chopped, cooked chicken breast
1/4 cup diced celery
1/2 cup diced onions (white or red or a combination of both)
1/4 cup each of red and green bell peppers
1 teaspoon minced, fresh garlic
1/4 cup olive oil
3 tablespoons white vinegar
1/4 cup chicken stock
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning
Salt and pepper, to taste
Lettuce leaves, for serving

Method:

1. In a large bowl, mix together chicken, celery, onions and peppers.

2. In a separate bowl, whisk together the garlic, olive oil, vinegar, chicken stock and Italian seasoning.

3. Pour mixture over chicken and vegetables, mixing until well-combined.

4. Add salt and pepper to taste.

5. Refrigerate, allowing flavors to meld, for at least 30 minutes.

6. Spoon mixture into lettuce leaves and serve.

7. Refrigerate any leftovers.

Note: If you want a different flavor you could add Cajun seasoning instead of Italian and have a little kick or if your family likes heat add some diced jalapeno to the mix. You could use a rotisserie chicken as a shortcut, too.
http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/07/italian-chicken-lettuce-wraps.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

HONEY BUTTERMILK BREAD: EASY, SOFT, SANDWICH LOAF

This homemade honey buttermilk bread recipe is so easy that even a beginner can do it! It has a velvety crumb with a slightly sweet flavor from the honey. The honey buttermilk bread loaf rises high and light - it's perfect for kids (and adults) who only want the soft commercial kind! Tender buttermilk white bread with the delicate flavor of honey. The stronger the honey the better the flavor so use pure raw honey, buckwheat or other strong flavor.

Prep Time: 2 hr 30 mins
Cook Time: 30 mins
Servings: 20 (2 loaves)
Calories: 188 kcal
Author: Marye Audet

Ingredients

1 tablespoon/packet yeast I usually use 1 because I buy in bulk.
1 pinch powdered ginger
1 teaspoon sugar
1/4 cup warm water 105F
2 cups warm buttermilk 105F
1/3 cup honey
1 teaspoon kosher salt
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
6 cups white bread flour divided use
1/4 cup unsalted butter melted and cooled so that it is warm to the touch but not hot.

Instructions

1. In a medium sized bowl mix the yeast, ginger, sugar, and warm water.

2. Set aside for 5 minutes or until foamy.

3. Whisk the buttermilk, honey, salt, and baking soda together and add it to the yeast mixture.

4. Add three cups of flour and mix until smooth, about 3 to 5 minutes on low of a stand mixer.

5. Pour in the butter until it is totally mixed into the batter.

6. Add the rest of the flour, one cup at a time, keeping mixer on low speed.

7. When dough pulls from the sides of the bowl remove it from the mixer to a lightly floured surface. Knead until elastic and smooth.

8. You can also knead in your mixer according to manufacturer's directions.

9. Place in greased bowl, turn to grease the top, and cover with a clean tea towel.

10. Allow the dough to rise for 1 1/2 hours, or until double.

11. Punch down and form into two loaves. Place in greased loaf pans and grease tops.

12. Cover, and allow to rise for 45 minutes, or until it is just about the tops of the bread pans.

13. Preheat oven to 400F.

14. Bake for 30 minutes. You can cover the tops with foil if they brown too fast.

15. Remove loaves from oven and brush with melted butter.

16. Allow to cool in pans for 10 minutes.

17. Gently run a knife around the edge between the bread and the pan to loosen it.

18 Turn out and cool completely on a rack.

19. Cover the loaves if you want soft crusts.

https://www.restlesschipotle.com/buttermilk-bread/

Chesapeake Bay Pork Chops

"Seafood seasoning is used to make a marinade that gives these grilled pork chops the delicious flavor of the Chesapeake Bay. More seafood seasoning can be sprinkled on at grill time to provide an extra kick."

4 h 25 m
8 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients

1/2 cup vegetable oil
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon seafood seasoning (such as Old Bay®)
2 cloves minced garlic
1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil
1 lime, juiced
cracked black pepper to taste
8 boneless pork chops, 1/2 inch thick

Directions

1. Whisk together the vegetable oil, apple cider vinegar, seafood seasoning, minced garlic, basil, lime juice, and black pepper in a bowl, and pour into a resealable plastic bag. Add the pork chops, coat with the marinade, squeeze out excess air, and seal the bag. Marinate in the refrigerator for 4 to 6 hours, flipping periodically.

2. Preheat an outdoor grill for medium-high heat, and lightly oil the grate. Remove the pork chops from the bags. Discard excess marinade.

3. Grill until the pork is no longer pink in the center, 5 to 7 minutes per side.

Note: An instant-read thermometer inserted into the center should read 145 degrees F (63 degrees C).

Tip: Aluminum foil helps keep food moist, ensures it cooks evenly, keeps leftovers fresh, and makes clean-up easy.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/203248/chesapeake-bay-pork-chops/?prop26=dailydish&prop25=160961&prop27=2017-07-24&did=160961-20170724

savory brown butter zucchini cornbread muffins

Savory zucchini muffins are made extra delicious with the addition of brown butter and gooey mozzarella cheese in every bite.

Yield: 12 muffins

Ingredients

½ cup butter
2 large eggs
½ cup buttermilk
1 large zucchini
1½ cups all purpose flour
3 tbsp sugar
1 tsp baking powder
½ tsp salt
½ tsp baking soda
¾ cup cornmeal
8 oz grated mozzarella cheese

Instructions

Heat oven to 350F. Line a muffin tin with cupcake liners.

1. Melt the butter in a small saucepan over medium-high heat. Cook until the butter starts to brown and smell nutty, about 3-4 minutes. Transfer immediately to a bowl to cool to room temperature.

2. Once butter is cool, whisk in the eggs and buttermilk.

3. Grate the zucchini and ix into the bowl with the butter mixture.

4. In a separate bowl, whisk together the flour, sugar, baking powder, salt, baking soda and cornmeal. Add the grated cheese and toss to combine.

5. Stir the wet ingredients into the dry ingredients and fold together until just combined.

6. Scoop the batter into the prepared muffin tin so that each cup is filled about ¾ full.

7. Bake until tops are golden and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean, about 30-35 minutes.

8. Cool in the pan for ten minutes and then remove to a wire rack to cool.

http://joanne-eatswellwithothers.com/2017/07/savory-brown-butter-zucchini-cornbread-muffins.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Summary for Friday 21 July '17 by Kate, Darowil & Gwen

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-483680-1.html

There is flooding in Christchurch (New Zealand). *Lurker's* DD is safe though DGDs school was flooded. And *Fan* has family there- haven't heard if they are OK. Fan now has an aching back after the jolt of the aborted landing last week aggravated an old injury. Aggravating old spinal injuries seems to be the name of the game in NZ with it now appearing that Julie's hand issues are related to an old neck injury. And the blisters from her allergic reaction on the legs have burst and are getting redressed regularly by nurses visiting her at home.
*KAte's* DB is back in hospital with an infection in his foot again and it seems he may have had another heart attack as he has more heart damage than last test at that hospital. Kate is away for a few days with her DH for their 44th wedding anniversary.
*nursenikkirndsn* returned to work after her shoulder surgery to a frantically busy understaffed work place. She has been accepted for a new job in a local hospital working in the intermediate care unit.
Each time *Bonnie's* DH thinks the hay is dry enough to bale it starts bucketing down again- fast running out of time to get it baled.
A number of members have been in contact with some of us this week. *Gagesmum*-is feeing the happiest she has for a long long time which is great to hear. Within two weeks of her reconstruction surgery *Bubba Love* was given two little boys to care for- but recovering well and DH is being a great help. [*Cmaliza* is also doing well- busy including baby-sitting duties.
*Gwen* has a rash on her arms that the doctor has started her on antibiotics for- orginally thought it was shingles but unlikely as she had the immunisation a few years ago. Her back is also playing up.
*Busyworkerbee* seems to have got a mild case of food poisoning. Her DSFs only brother has just passed away.
*Railyn's* DH is back in hospital again- urinary tract infection and low blood sugar level which made him confused and nasty.
*Swedenmw* went out for a while and after driving through torrential rain she came back to find that DH had fallen- fortunately only scraped his legs
Photos
4 - *Poledra* - Yellowstone holiday pics
4 - *Runflyski* - Raccoon
8 - *Runflyski* - Bibs
9 - *Runflyski* - DN's adopted baby
14 - *Bonnie* - Salt Spring Is./Campbell river/Port Mann bridge
19 - *Gwen* - Pickles
20 - *Kate* - Caitlin
23 - *Swedenme* - Puffball
26 - *Swedenme* - Whirlwind
38 - *Tami* - Breakfast bake
40 - *Machriste* - Sorority house
43 - *Bonnie* - Pow wow beaded costumes
45 - *Tami* - Wine slushies!
47 - *Gwen* - Gracie
50 - *Gwen* - Canned tomatoes
51 - *Lurker* - Fair Isle jacket
56 *Bonnie* - Socks
67 * kiwifrau* dyeing eggs for deviled eggs and download of deviled eggs
74 *Swedenme* - Dusty pink baby dress & shoes
75 *Poledra65* - another finished pair of Mystery sock
79 *Poledra65* - starting new Mystery sock (2 separate postings)
84 *Cashmeregma* - new puppy for DS; yorkie-puddle mix

RECIPES
41 - *Sam* - Cheddar-and-Scallion Savory Pancakes
67 *Kiwifau* - deviled eggs
67 *Bonnie* - preserving dill in freezer 
91 *Tami* - How to Can Meats (two posts)
92 *Tami* - Canning Soup Recipes

CRAFTS
10 - *Sam* - Raccoon cookie cutter (link)

OTHERS
8 - *Lurker* - Blonde joke
9 - *Fan* - The Tea Party poem
11 - *Kiwifrau* - Many uses for Vicks (link)
14 - *Poledra* - Grand Prismatic spring (link)
18 - *Lurker* - Funnies (2)
22 - *Bonnie* - Hascaps / Lonicera caerulea (link)
62 - *Cashmeregma* - New blood test for cancer (link)
63 - *Flyty1n* - The secret to eating carp (link)
64 - *Lurker* - Thoughts from the shower 
90 - *Thewren* - link for tiny house
91 - *Jacklou* - link to register for no robo calls
93 *Gweniepooh* - link to National No Call Registry


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm here! Thanks for the start. Will check back later


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I love the Chesapeak Pork Chops recipe and the Italian Chicken Lettuce Wraps; both are ones I can fix and enjoy (just make my own Italian dressing)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to fix dinner. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Sam, Gwen, Kate and Margaret! Sam it would be really good if the puppy helps Alex- Do I gather there are now two puppies? Lovely sunny morning here, but cold. Fan's football League team lost last night. I am waiting for the nurse to come and change my dressing again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, I do hope the puppy shakes Alex out of the funk. I know that I am happier and more active when I have a dog. And puppies take quite a bit of care, so it may help him to realize that caring for another living creature is useful to our own health, physical and mental.

Thanks for opening and the summary. I read the last of last week's but really haven't had much to say lately...I really need to find my crafting mojo (or at least my cleaning mojo!) and do something about this craft room (also known as "my crap room," ha ha). I have to redo my list and get cracking on it! DD has gone off to her handyman job today.

I know that the new furniture (i.e., the cat tree) is for the Boys, but I am enjoying the "new" smell here beside my desk (why does new furniture smell so good no matter who is to use it?!). 

Once again I am at rather a loss as to what to eat for supper. All the recipes look good but I don't have ingredients (and we've been eating sandwiches and cold food lately anyhow). I might have to make a list for the store--we haven't had pork chops in ages.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello again Sam and ladies wasn't it only yesterday that we were starting a new tea party .the weeks are going far to quick and the nights are starting to darken earlier . I really hope August slows right down I'm not ready for Autumn yet . 
Well I went to the wedding DIL went to and we enjoyed ourselves , family were quite well behaved and so were brides family although havent t heard anything about after we left as most of the guests were staying overnight .we got a bit sad when they were saying their vows but on the whole it was a nice day 

Looking forward to hearing more about the puppy saga Sam wonder how long before you end with a new guest Ã°ÂÂÂ
Leave you with a picture of were the wedding was


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies. 
Weather here is strange, warm one minute then cold and heavy showers. We want to know where our summer is. 
Went to lunch with Jamie today. He was very chatty but didn't feel like shopping after so I came home with him then nipped to the local supermarket. Started the tension swatch for my shrug. Other than that I'm reading the new Michael Connelly book on my Kindle. Chris called in this evening. Off to bed soon as I'm tired tonight. Take care all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for starting off yet another week Sam. My how the time is flying by, I agree with Sonja, July has gone by so quickly and the nights are getting noticeably darker earlier. Summer seems to have deserted us and we are getting plenty of rain these days. At least I don't have to water the garden every night. 
Off to bed soon, have a busy day tomorrow and then off to DDs for a weeks house sitting. 
I've enjoyed reading all the post from you ladies who are busy canning. Not something I have ever got into and I don't think I'll be starting now with only me to feed most of the time. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sonja, I meant to say lovely photos of the wedding venue. Where is it?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

What a beautiful place, Sonja. I'm glad everyone was well behaved and the wedding went well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marking my spot - I'm off to a concert tonight. Have a good night all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello again Sam and ladies wasn't it only yesterday that we were starting a new tea party .the weeks are going far to quick and the nights are starting to darken earlier . I really hope August slows right down I'm not ready for Autumn yet .
> Well I went to the wedding DIL went to and we enjoyed ourselves , family were quite well behaved and so were brides family although havent t heard anything about after we left as most of the guests were staying overnight .we got a bit sad when they were saying their vows but on the whole it was a nice day
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about the puppy saga Sam wonder how long before you end with a new guest Ã°ÂÂÂ
> Leave you with a picture of were the wedding was


Lovely! I have a small collection of cottages anf when I put them together, they would look like that one place.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there are two dogs - alexis's and alex's. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sam, Gwen, Kate and Margaret! Sam it would be really good if the puppy helps Alex- Do I gather there are now two puppies? Lovely sunny morning here, but cold. Fan's football League team lost last night. I am waiting for the nurse to come and change my dressing again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Friday, Sam and summary ladies, thank you for a new start. 
It's raining here now.
Joyce, two nice young men were just here from the TCJCLDS, and we were talking about the familysearch.org and they are going to put me in touch with the person who handles the genealogy area in the local temple, how sweet is that. 
I talked to my little brother for about an hour today, he lives in Oregon and we haven't heard from him in at least 2 years, they change phone number like most people change underwear. I had called a family member a early in the month to see if they had heard from him or his wife, they hadn't but got in touch with his wife's mother, so finally talked to him today. He could use a few prayers, seems the county let someone out of jail due to over crowding that shouldn't have been let out, he was in on murder charges, and needless to say, while out, tried killing my brother, beat him in the head with a 2x4 and then a week later my brother had an accident on his bicycle and ended up in hospital for 6 weeks, part of it in a coma, they know that the first trauma contributed majorly to the second trauma happening. He's going for his disability now as his doctor has declared him totally disabled do to the brain trauma and everything that went with it. He's to testify at the end of August agains the guy, he's going to make sure he does, and then he has a lawyer that is going to sue the county for him. He was able to talk good today, but he said that sometimes he can't put two words together for the life of him and that his short term memory is shot, I told him to start carrying a pad and pen and write things down so that it will help him. 
It was just so very good to talk with him and he's fairly clear headed, all things considered. He's on anti-seizure meds, probably for the rest of his life as well as other meds. 
I am so relieved that he's better than I expected, the docs said at 6 weeks, he was where they expected him to be at 6 months, so that is a major plus. 
Well now that I've written a short book, I'll get caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh dear, I have a feeling that Heidi is going to have 2 puppies to train and raise now. I do hope that Alex falls in love with his pup and takes charge of it, but I somehow don't see that happening if he has Heidi to do the work instead. 
It should indeed be interesting to see it all unfold. 
Hope that Avery's team wins!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> there are two dogs - alexis's and alex's. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, Sam and summary ladies, thank you for a new start.
> It's raining here now.
> Joyce, two nice young men were just here from the TCJCLDS, and we were talking about the familysearch.org and they are going to put me in touch with the person who handles the genealogy area in the local temple, how sweet is that.
> I talked to my little brother for about an hour today, he lives in Oregon and we haven't heard from him in at least 2 years, they change phone number like most people change underwear. I had called a family member a early in the month to see if they had heard from him or his wife, they hadn't but got in touch with his wife's mother, so finally talked to him today. He could use a few prayers, seems the county let someone out of jail due to over crowding that shouldn't have been let out, he was in on murder charges, and needless to say, while out, tried killing my brother, beat him in the head with a 2x4 and then a week later my brother had an accident on his bicycle and ended up in hospital for 6 weeks, part of it in a coma, they know that the first trauma contributed majorly to the second trauma happening. He's going for his disability now as his doctor has declared him totally disabled do to the brain trauma and everything that went with it. He's to testify at the end of August agains the guy, he's going to make sure he does, and then he has a lawyer that is going to sue the county for him. He was able to talk good today, but he said that sometimes he can't put two words together for the life of him and that his short term memory is shot, I told him to start carrying a pad and pen and write things down so that it will help him.
> ...


So glad you will be able to get in touch with the family history people. I think you will love finding out about your ancestors and learning more about your family history. It is one of my favorite hobbies, along with knitting. So sorry to hear about your brother. He has done extremely well, it seems, considering the terrific damage he has endured. Prayers for him to continue to get better.
Sam and ladies, thank you for the recipes and for the summaries. So good for people like me who often miss an important posting.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all, I wasn't ignoring anyone but it is crazy at my house. With Marv taking up one room (long story but has to do with him either staying here or becoming homeless) and the kids in and out a lot I just can't seem to concentrate.
I had a nice 3 week vacation with my best friend of 45 years. She took me with her to see her mom in Nebraska. Her sisters all live there too so it was a nice family reunion of sorts for her. She is 55 and in all her life there has never been a picture of her with all 3 of her sisters so they managed to get together and right this wrong. We went to Lincoln where there is a beautiful sunken garden, just to find it had been booked for a wedding that day. Fortunate there was another garden just across the road which worked out nicely. It was a lot of fun seeing them spend that special day together. As a surprise they gifted one of the photos to their mom for her 87th birthday. Mom lives in a nursing home with early stages of Alzheimer's.
It was a lot of fun traveling as we checked out a lot of museums, thrift stores and "junk" shops. Spent July 4th at the lake, where I got a bit of sunburn on my rarely exposed legs, then at her nieces home for cookout and fellowship. Ended the evening watching fireworks at a nearby towns fair grounds. Lots of fun.
Traveling home we took the northern most route through Kansas and stopped wherever we spied anything that caught our attention. Through Missouri we went to the boyhood town of Samuel Clemmons (Mark Twain) and surrounding area. Beautiful lakes around there.
Once home things got a little dicey and I have been battling a bout of depression. Broke my glasses in a way they can not be repaired. New ones were quoted to cost $200. Found an online site where I ordered a complete pair for just $68. Waiting for their arrival.
No crocheting in a few months as no desire. Need to pick up my hook and find a project. I am sure it'll help my mental status.
Evelyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello again Sam and ladies wasn't it only yesterday that we were starting a new tea party .the weeks are going far to quick and the nights are starting to darken earlier . I really hope August slows right down I'm not ready for Autumn yet .
> Well I went to the wedding DIL went to and we enjoyed ourselves , family were quite well behaved and so were brides family although havent t heard anything about after we left as most of the guests were staying overnight .we got a bit sad when they were saying their vows but on the whole it was a nice day
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about the puppy saga Sam wonder how long before you end with a new guest Ã°ÂÂÂ
> Leave you with a picture of were the wedding was


Lovely photos, that would be a wonderful place to be married. 
So no interesting wedding stories to tell? Awe well... lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sam, Gwen, Kate and Margaret! Sam it would be really good if the puppy helps Alex- Do I gather there are now two puppies? Lovely sunny morning here, but cold. Fan's football League team lost last night. I am waiting for the nurse to come and change my dressing again.


How is your leg going?
And you hands, is the collar making any difference?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Marking my spot - I'm off to a concert tonight. Have a good night all.


Have fun, hope it's a great one.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Evelyn, so glad to get an update from you. Sounds like you had a great time in your travels. Do you have some pictures to share? Sorry for the depression. That is so hard with which to deal.

Julie, is the collar making any difference? Are you able to sleep with it on? Hoping you are still courageously struggling to do a bit of knitting each day just t keep the muscle memory intact. 
Prayers


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So glad you will be able to get in touch with the family history people. I think you will love finding out about your ancestors and learning more about your family history. It is one of my favorite hobbies, along with knitting. So sorry to hear about your brother. He has done extremely well, it seems, considering the terrific damage he has endured. Prayers for him to continue to get better.
> Sam and ladies, thank you for the recipes and for the summaries. So good for people like me who often miss an important posting.


Yes, I hadn't had a chance to try to go over and get in touch before, so this will set that in motion, they were very nice young men and very excited to be able to help. 
Thank you, yes, I hope he keeps improving, he wants to get out of Oregon, but has to wait until things in motion get finalized, then I don't know where he will go, back to Alaska, here, or who knows.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, a fine but very chilly one outdoors today. There's snow in them thar hills! and the wind has quite a bite to it.
We took a trip to the local toy store this morning. Our adopted 2 year old little boy Tyler is having a birthday party tomorrow. I asked his grandma what he might like, and she said fire engines are his current adoration. Stu and I could have stayed all day playing and looking at the fabulous toys. Oh to be a kid again!
So we have a fire engine which lights up and has sirens etc. can see the dad and uncles having a good play with it.
Also bought myself a pair of sturdy ankle boots for possible encounters with snow, and they're very comfortable. Now back home in the warmth and a nice coffee.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I wasn't ignoring anyone but it is crazy at my house. With Marv taking up one room (long story but has to do with him either staying here or becoming homeless) and the kids in and out a lot I just can't seem to concentrate.
> I had a nice 3 week vacation with my best friend of 45 years. She took me with her to see her mom in Nebraska. Her sisters all live there too so it was a nice family reunion of sorts for her. She is 55 and in all her life there has never been a picture of her with all 3 of her sisters so they managed to get together and right this wrong. We went to Lincoln where there is a beautiful sunken garden, just to find it had been booked for a wedding that day. Fortunate there was another garden just across the road which worked out nicely. It was a lot of fun seeing them spend that special day together. As a surprise they gifted one of the photos to their mom for her 87th birthday. Mom lives in a nursing home with early stages of Alzheimer's.
> It was a lot of fun traveling as we checked out a lot of museums, thrift stores and "junk" shops. Spent July 4th at the lake, where I got a bit of sunburn on my rarely exposed legs, then at her nieces home for cookout and fellowship. Ended the evening watching fireworks at a nearby towns fair grounds. Lots of fun.
> Traveling home we took the northern most route through Kansas and stopped wherever we spied anything that caught our attention. Through Missouri we went to the boyhood town of Samuel Clemmons (Mark Twain) and surrounding area. Beautiful lakes around there.
> ...


Hi Evelyn, great to see you posting, sounds like you had a much needed little break, and some good fun. 
I hope that you are able to get back to crocheting and kick the bout of depression but sometimes it's not easy, especially with upsets to your routine, like having long term house guests. 
Broken glasses don't help, I hope the new ones show up soon and work well. 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, Sam and summary ladies, thank you for a new start.
> It's raining here now.
> Joyce, two nice young men were just here from the TCJCLDS, and we were talking about the familysearch.org and they are going to put me in touch with the person who handles the genealogy area in the local temple, how sweet is that.
> I talked to my little brother for about an hour today, he lives in Oregon and we haven't heard from him in at least 2 years, they change phone number like most people change underwear. I had called a family member a early in the month to see if they had heard from him or his wife, they hadn't but got in touch with his wife's mother, so finally talked to him today. He could use a few prayers, seems the county let someone out of jail due to over crowding that shouldn't have been let out, he was in on murder charges, and needless to say, while out, tried killing my brother, beat him in the head with a 2x4 and then a week later my brother had an accident on his bicycle and ended up in hospital for 6 weeks, part of it in a coma, they know that the first trauma contributed majorly to the second trauma happening. He's going for his disability now as his doctor has declared him totally disabled do to the brain trauma and everything that went with it. He's to testify at the end of August agains the guy, he's going to make sure he does, and then he has a lawyer that is going to sue the county for him. He was able to talk good today, but he said that sometimes he can't put two words together for the life of him and that his short term memory is shot, I told him to start carrying a pad and pen and write things down so that it will help him.
> ...


I'm so glad you got to talk to him. Saying prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, Gwen, Kate and Margaret, thank you for starting our week.
KayeJo, glad you got to talk to your DB. Sorry he had to have that trauma.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I wasn't ignoring anyone but it is crazy at my house. With Marv taking up one room (long story but has to do with him either staying here or becoming homeless) and the kids in and out a lot I just can't seem to concentrate.
> I had a nice 3 week vacation with my best friend of 45 years. She took me with her to see her mom in Nebraska. Her sisters all live there too so it was a nice family reunion of sorts for her. She is 55 and in all her life there has never been a picture of her with all 3 of her sisters so they managed to get together and right this wrong. We went to Lincoln where there is a beautiful sunken garden, just to find it had been booked for a wedding that day. Fortunate there was another garden just across the road which worked out nicely. It was a lot of fun seeing them spend that special day together. As a surprise they gifted one of the photos to their mom for her 87th birthday. Mom lives in a nursing home with early stages of Alzheimer's.
> It was a lot of fun traveling as we checked out a lot of museums, thrift stores and "junk" shops. Spent July 4th at the lake, where I got a bit of sunburn on my rarely exposed legs, then at her nieces home for cookout and fellowship. Ended the evening watching fireworks at a nearby towns fair grounds. Lots of fun.
> Traveling home we took the northern most route through Kansas and stopped wherever we spied anything that caught our attention. Through Missouri we went to the boyhood town of Samuel Clemmons (Mark Twain) and surrounding area. Beautiful lakes around there.
> ...


Life has sure given you ups and downs. Hope there are more ups coming your way this week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> How is your leg going?
> And you hands, is the collar making any difference?


The nurses say the leg is looking quite good, but it is still weeping, the dressing has been changed, and someone will be back tomorrow. Definitely not so sore.
The collar is most uncomfortable, so I am not very good at keeping it on- my hair gets caught on the velcro. My hands are not good. It is so hard to knit, with the lack of feeling.
Sorry to grumble.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Evelyn, so glad to get an update from you. Sounds like you had a great time in your travels. Do you have some pictures to share? Sorry for the depression. That is so hard with which to deal.
> 
> Julie, is the collar making any difference? Are you able to sleep with it on? Hoping you are still courageously struggling to do a bit of knitting each day just t keep the muscle memory intact.
> Prayers


I am finding it hard to keep it on- bit sleepy to day- think I will go and lie down again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful setting for the wedding. Definitely understandable being melancholy during the vows. Glad all went well at least while you were there.


Swedenme said:


> Hello again Sam and ladies wasn't it only yesterday that we were starting a new tea party .the weeks are going far to quick and the nights are starting to darken earlier . I really hope August slows right down I'm not ready for Autumn yet .
> Well I went to the wedding DIL went to and we enjoyed ourselves , family were quite well behaved and so were brides family although havent t heard anything about after we left as most of the guests were staying overnight .we got a bit sad when they were saying their vows but on the whole it was a nice day
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about the puppy saga Sam wonder how long before you end with a new guest Ã°ÂÂÂ
> Leave you with a picture of were the wedding was


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I remember you telling us about the motorcycle accident. How horrible that he was also attacked! Thank God he is making such good recovery though sad that he will not be totally disabled. Praying that the law suits will be beneficial to him and that the person that attacked him will land right back in prison for a long, long time. I will continue to pray for your brother. How good that you were able to reconnect with him. I pray that connection will continue.


Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, Sam and summary ladies, thank you for a new start.
> It's raining here now.
> Joyce, two nice young men were just here from the TCJCLDS, and we were talking about the familysearch.org and they are going to put me in touch with the person who handles the genealogy area in the local temple, how sweet is that.
> I talked to my little brother for about an hour today, he lives in Oregon and we haven't heard from him in at least 2 years, they change phone number like most people change underwear. I had called a family member a early in the month to see if they had heard from him or his wife, they hadn't but got in touch with his wife's mother, so finally talked to him today. He could use a few prayers, seems the county let someone out of jail due to over crowding that shouldn't have been let out, he was in on murder charges, and needless to say, while out, tried killing my brother, beat him in the head with a 2x4 and then a week later my brother had an accident on his bicycle and ended up in hospital for 6 weeks, part of it in a coma, they know that the first trauma contributed majorly to the second trauma happening. He's going for his disability now as his doctor has declared him totally disabled do to the brain trauma and everything that went with it. He's to testify at the end of August agains the guy, he's going to make sure he does, and then he has a lawyer that is going to sue the county for him. He was able to talk good today, but he said that sometimes he can't put two words together for the life of him and that his short term memory is shot, I told him to start carrying a pad and pen and write things down so that it will help him.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam, did Alex move back home when his girlfriend moved away? If not, will he take the puppy home with him?


Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I have a feeling that Heidi is going to have 2 puppies to train and raise now. I do hope that Alex falls in love with his pup and takes charge of it, but I somehow don't see that happening if he has Heidi to do the work instead.
> It should indeed be interesting to see it all unfold.
> Hope that Avery's team wins!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Sam & ladies for starting us off on another week. Where do the weeks go?
Sonja, what a lovely place for a wedding, thanks for sharing the pictures 
Sam, hope everything works out with the puppies.

I'm totally worn out tonight & didn't get the things done that were planned for the day????Have I told you how much o love being a farm wife?????????. I started picking rasberries this morning but then spent more than an hour helping DH move equipment around, he needed a truck, &2 tractors with the baler & water wagon down where he's finally baling. He never bakes without having the water wagon in case a fire starts.
Then one of the heifers decided today was a good day to calf so I had to check in her a few times but she finally had a healthy calf with no need of help. Anyway, I finally got 3 gallons of berries picked, I bagged up 4 packages to make ice cream later, 6 bags I put sugar/water syrup on to use as fruit & the rest I just mashed in a big bag for jam or jelly. 
I had hoped to get a bunch of dill done today but tomorrow will do.
I didn't bother to stop & eat since my toast at breakfast so I decided to make pizza for supper. DH won't be happy with it but Oh, well????as Sonja would say, I'm as full as a pudding????????& will make something for him when he shows up


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

EJS so glad you got to go on a vacation with your long time friend. The kind of travelling you described is my idea of a wonderful trip; stopping when you want to and seeing the sites, going to thrift shops, etc. Sorry that you broke your glasses but glad you were able to get some from the online site.
Before I had cataract surgery I too had switched to getting my glasses online and they were so much more affordable. You have a kind heart letting Marv move in your home. Hope life calms down for you.


EJS said:


> Hi all, I wasn't ignoring anyone but it is crazy at my house. With Marv taking up one room (long story but has to do with him either staying here or becoming homeless) and the kids in and out a lot I just can't seem to concentrate.
> I had a nice 3 week vacation with my best friend of 45 years. She took me with her to see her mom in Nebraska. Her sisters all live there too so it was a nice family reunion of sorts for her. She is 55 and in all her life there has never been a picture of her with all 3 of her sisters so they managed to get together and right this wrong. We went to Lincoln where there is a beautiful sunken garden, just to find it had been booked for a wedding that day. Fortunate there was another garden just across the road which worked out nicely. It was a lot of fun seeing them spend that special day together. As a surprise they gifted one of the photos to their mom for her 87th birthday. Mom lives in a nursing home with early stages of Alzheimer's.
> It was a lot of fun traveling as we checked out a lot of museums, thrift stores and "junk" shops. Spent July 4th at the lake, where I got a bit of sunburn on my rarely exposed legs, then at her nieces home for cookout and fellowship. Ended the evening watching fireworks at a nearby towns fair grounds. Lots of fun.
> Traveling home we took the northern most route through Kansas and stopped wherever we spied anything that caught our attention. Through Missouri we went to the boyhood town of Samuel Clemmons (Mark Twain) and surrounding area. Beautiful lakes around there.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, caught up here and have finished the last of the pickles. Since I got up at 4:50 a.m. I think I'm going to head to be very shortly. Back still flaring up by the end of each day so DH put yet another salonpas on it. I know I most likely need to do nothing but sit and knit for a few days so it will heal but just having too much fun canning. Tomorrow should be the last day for a few days though and then I'll give my back a rest. 

Play nice and enjoy life! TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, a fine but very chilly one outdoors today. There's snow in them thar hills! and the wind has quite a bite to it.
> We took a trip to the local toy store this morning. Our adopted 2 year old little boy Tyler is having a birthday party tomorrow. I asked his grandma what he might like, and she said fire engines are his current adoration. Stu and I could have stayed all day playing and looking at the fabulous toys. Oh to be a kid again!
> So we have a fire engine which lights up and has sirens etc. can see the dad and uncles having a good play with it.
> Also bought myself a pair of sturdy ankle boots for possible encounters with snow, and they're very comfortable. Now back home in the warmth and a nice coffee.


It's so much fun to go wander through toy stores, no matter our age, to see toys and games we played with as well as new ones. 
Sturdy boots are a great idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so glad you got to talk to him. Saying prayers.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, Gwen, Kate and Margaret, thank you for starting our week.
> KayeJo, glad you got to talk to your DB. Sorry he had to have that trauma.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The nurses say the leg is looking quite good, but it is still weeping, the dressing has been changed, and someone will be back tomorrow. Definitely not so sore.
> The collar is most uncomfortable, so I am not very good at keeping it on- my hair gets caught on the velcro. My hands are not good. It is so hard to knit, with the lack of feeling.
> Sorry to grumble.


Wonderful progress on the leg, sorry to hear that the feeling in the hands hasn't improved, grumble away, that has to be very hard to deal with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I remember you telling us about the motorcycle accident. How horrible that he was also attacked! Thank God he is making such good recovery though sad that he will not be totally disabled. Praying that the law suits will be beneficial to him and that the person that attacked him will land right back in prison for a long, long time. I will continue to pray for your brother. How good that you were able to reconnect with him. I pray that connection will continue.


It seems it was a bicycle accident, but yes, it's all very horrible. They guy is back in jail and will definitely go back to prison I hope. We've always been fairly close, that's why it was rather alarming that he'd not been in contact in so long. Thank you for the prayers, they are most appreciated.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Sam & ladies for starting us off on another week. Where do the weeks go?
> Sonja, what a lovely place for a wedding, thanks for sharing the pictures
> Sam, hope everything works out with the puppies.
> 
> ...


You've accomplished a lot, wow. I'm going to go pick raspberries at Marla's next week and hope for a decent showing. 
Congrats on the new calf. Pizza sounds so good, but David wants chicken butter curry for dinner, it's too hot for curry but what do I know. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay, caught up here and have finished the last of the pickles. Since I got up at 4:50 a.m. I think I'm going to head to be very shortly. Back still flaring up by the end of each day so DH put yet another salonpas on it. I know I most likely need to do nothing but sit and knit for a few days so it will heal but just having too much fun canning. Tomorrow should be the last day for a few days though and then I'll give my back a rest.
> 
> Play nice and enjoy life! TTYL


It is fun once you get started, isn't it? Hopefully your back will be fine with a day or two's rest.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello again Sam and ladies wasn't it only yesterday that we were starting a new tea party .the weeks are going far to quick and the nights are starting to darken earlier . I really hope August slows right down I'm not ready for Autumn yet .
> Well I went to the wedding DIL went to and we enjoyed ourselves , family were quite well behaved and so were brides family although havent t heard anything about after we left as most of the guests were staying overnight .we got a bit sad when they were saying their vows but on the whole it was a nice day
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about the puppy saga Sam wonder how long before you end with a new guest Ã°ÂÂÂ
> Leave you with a picture of were the wedding was


Beautiful place for a wedding! Understandable you both would get misty during the vows. Hugs. Glad the guests were behaving.

Sam, hope the puppy will help Alex, and that it doesn't backfire. 
Several of the recipes sounded good. If I remember to try, I will post.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, Sam and summary ladies, thank you for a new start.
> It's raining here now.
> Joyce, two nice young men were just here from the TCJCLDS, and we were talking about the familysearch.org and they are going to put me in touch with the person who handles the genealogy area in the local temple, how sweet is that.
> I talked to my little brother for about an hour today, he lives in Oregon and we haven't heard from him in at least 2 years, they change phone number like most people change underwear. I had called a family member a early in the month to see if they had heard from him or his wife, they hadn't but got in touch with his wife's mother, so finally talked to him today. He could use a few prayers, seems the county let someone out of jail due to over crowding that shouldn't have been let out, he was in on murder charges, and needless to say, while out, tried killing my brother, beat him in the head with a 2x4 and then a week later my brother had an accident on his bicycle and ended up in hospital for 6 weeks, part of it in a coma, they know that the first trauma contributed majorly to the second trauma happening. He's going for his disability now as his doctor has declared him totally disabled do to the brain trauma and everything that went with it. He's to testify at the end of August agains the guy, he's going to make sure he does, and then he has a lawyer that is going to sue the county for him. He was able to talk good today, but he said that sometimes he can't put two words together for the life of him and that his short term memory is shot, I told him to start carrying a pad and pen and write things down so that it will help him.
> ...


I am so glad you got to talk to him! I know you were worried about him. Sometimes I wonder about the powers that be in charge of letting people out of jail. So sorry that had to happen to him. Hope the idiot is permanently put away before he hurts someone else. I will keep your DB in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I have a feeling that Heidi is going to have 2 puppies to train and raise now. I do hope that Alex falls in love with his pup and takes charge of it, but I somehow don't see that happening if he has Heidi to do the work instead.
> It should indeed be interesting to see it all unfold.
> Hope that Avery's team wins!!


I knew I forgot something! Good luck to Avery and his team!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I wasn't ignoring anyone but it is crazy at my house. With Marv taking up one room (long story but has to do with him either staying here or becoming homeless) and the kids in and out a lot I just can't seem to concentrate.
> I had a nice 3 week vacation with my best friend of 45 years. She took me with her to see her mom in Nebraska. Her sisters all live there too so it was a nice family reunion of sorts for her. She is 55 and in all her life there has never been a picture of her with all 3 of her sisters so they managed to get together and right this wrong. We went to Lincoln where there is a beautiful sunken garden, just to find it had been booked for a wedding that day. Fortunate there was another garden just across the road which worked out nicely. It was a lot of fun seeing them spend that special day together. As a surprise they gifted one of the photos to their mom for her 87th birthday. Mom lives in a nursing home with early stages of Alzheimer's.
> It was a lot of fun traveling as we checked out a lot of museums, thrift stores and "junk" shops. Spent July 4th at the lake, where I got a bit of sunburn on my rarely exposed legs, then at her nieces home for cookout and fellowship. Ended the evening watching fireworks at a nearby towns fair grounds. Lots of fun.
> Traveling home we took the northern most route through Kansas and stopped wherever we spied anything that caught our attention. Through Missouri we went to the boyhood town of Samuel Clemmons (Mark Twain) and surrounding area. Beautiful lakes around there.
> ...


I am so glad you got to go on that wonderful trip!! Life has a way of getting crazy. Do try to pick up your hook. Even if only for a dishcloth. It might be just enough to get you going again, and help get you feeling brighter. No need to apologize for taking time for your self.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS, your trip sounded really fun. Glad you got to go.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Sam & ladies for starting us off on another week. Where do the weeks go?
> Sonja, what a lovely place for a wedding, thanks for sharing the pictures
> Sam, hope everything works out with the puppies.
> 
> ...


Rest! I am glad to hear that your DH is finally able to bale hay. Will it still be decent hay for feed? A lot of extra running for you, but good he is prepared with water in case of fire. Enjoy your pizza! And congratulations on the new calf.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so glad you got to talk to him! I know you were worried about him. Sometimes I wonder about the powers that be in charge of letting people out of jail. So sorry that had to happen to him. Hope the idiot is permanently put away before he hurts someone else. I will keep your DB in my prayers.


Thank you, yes, I was fearing that something had happened, but didn't anticipate that, he walked out of the hospital on July 4th after 6 weeks, he said they shouldn't have let him leave, they told him he could leave, never told him he shouldn't or that it wasn't recommended, until he'd signed himself out, at that point he was going anyway, but he said if they'd have told him in the first place that they didn't recommend him leaving, he would have resigned himself to staying.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kaye Jo, so glad you got in touch with your brother. I hope his attacker gets what he deserves.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, Sam and summary ladies, thank you for a new start.
> It's raining here now.
> Joyce, two nice young men were just here from the TCJCLDS, and we were talking about the familysearch.org and they are going to put me in touch with the person who handles the genealogy area in the local temple, how sweet is that.
> I talked to my little brother for about an hour today, he lives in Oregon and we haven't heard from him in at least 2 years, they change phone number like most people change underwear. I had called a family member a early in the month to see if they had heard from him or his wife, they hadn't but got in touch with his wife's mother, so finally talked to him today. He could use a few prayers, seems the county let someone out of jail due to over crowding that shouldn't have been let out, he was in on murder charges, and needless to say, while out, tried killing my brother, beat him in the head with a 2x4 and then a week later my brother had an accident on his bicycle and ended up in hospital for 6 weeks, part of it in a coma, they know that the first trauma contributed majorly to the second trauma happening. He's going for his disability now as his doctor has declared him totally disabled do to the brain trauma and everything that went with it. He's to testify at the end of August agains the guy, he's going to make sure he does, and then he has a lawyer that is going to sue the county for him. He was able to talk good today, but he said that sometimes he can't put two words together for the life of him and that his short term memory is shot, I told him to start carrying a pad and pen and write things down so that it will help him.
> ...


Terriblewhat has happened to your brother, I'm glad he's doing better than expected but what an ordeal


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kaye Jo, so glad you got in touch with your brother. I hope his attacker gets what he deserves.


Thank you, I hope so too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Terriblewhat has happened to your brother, I'm glad he's doing better than expected but what an ordeal


Yes, it's pretty bad, I'm just glad he's able to function, I was so afraid that he would be worse off than he is. He's a bit depressed, said being a workaholic, it's hard not to have anything to do, I told him it's time to get a hobby. 
I told him to go fishing, lol, he said that fishing is annoying most of the time. :sm16:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I wasn't ignoring anyone but it is crazy at my house. With Marv taking up one room (long story but has to do with him either staying here or becoming homeless) and the kids in and out a lot I just can't seem to concentrate.
> I had a nice 3 week vacation with my best friend of 45 years. She took me with her to see her mom in Nebraska. Her sisters all live there too so it was a nice family reunion of sorts for her. She is 55 and in all her life there has never been a picture of her with all 3 of her sisters so they managed to get together and right this wrong. We went to Lincoln where there is a beautiful sunken garden, just to find it had been booked for a wedding that day. Fortunate there was another garden just across the road which worked out nicely. It was a lot of fun seeing them spend that special day together. As a surprise they gifted one of the photos to their mom for her 87th birthday. Mom lives in a nursing home with early stages of Alzheimer's.
> It was a lot of fun traveling as we checked out a lot of museums, thrift stores and "junk" shops. Spent July 4th at the lake, where I got a bit of sunburn on my rarely exposed legs, then at her nieces home for cookout and fellowship. Ended the evening watching fireworks at a nearby towns fair grounds. Lots of fun.
> Traveling home we took the northern most route through Kansas and stopped wherever we spied anything that caught our attention. Through Missouri we went to the boyhood town of Samuel Clemmons (Mark Twain) and surrounding area. Beautiful lakes around there.
> ...


I'm glad you had a nice trip with your friend. It sounds great to be able to site see & shop, something I rarely get to do.
I'm glad you got a source for glasses that were affordable. I bought my sat ones from Zenni & am very happy with them & a fraction if the cost here.
I hope you can get over the depression, can your doctor help. I'm sure having your house in turmoil isn't helping, I hope Marvin is greatful you let him move in & being extra nice to you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Rest! I am glad to hear that your DH is finally able to bale hay. Will it still be decent hay for feed? A lot of extra running for you, but good he is prepared with water in case of fire. Enjoy your pizza! And congratulations on the new calf.


The hay will be poor quality so DS will have to also feed Oats with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David's headed to bed already and the dogs are telling me they want their cookie and to go to bed too, so I guess I'll sign off. 
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Today was an OK day. I did some grocery shopping and went to the hospital to see Ray. He is ready to come home but the doctor thought otherwise and so do I. I would like him a bit stronger. He has no memory of why he is in the hospital. That is so nice as he was a real handful in the emergency room; being nasty is so unlike him. I won't tell him what he did or said. It is better forgotten.
The real high point of the week is that our grandson was attending school to be a jailor. It was about a month long school. Anyway graduation was last night and dear grandson was valivictorian. (My spelling is horrible and I am sorry.) Anyway, he got the highest grades in the class. It will be working in the jail, the same place his mother started working about 25 years ago. Tony's late father was a deputy, his step-father was a deputy and his mother still is a deputy, all for the same department. Guess it is in his blood.
I am going to bed early tonight. It was quite hot today and it plus the stress just drains my energy.
Night all!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I am at a point when it is nice to hear I have been missed. I sometimes feel quite invisible. I will get pictures up in the next day or two.
Marvin suffers from PTSD so is not always the best house mate. We muddle through.
Have to shut down now so he can fix an electrical outlet.
TTFN


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thanks everyone. I am at a point when it is nice to hear I have been missed. I sometimes feel quite invisible. I will get pictures up in the next day or two.
> Marvin suffers from PTSD so is not always the best house mate. We muddle through.
> Have to shut down now so he can fix an electrical outlet.
> TTFN


Hoping for all the best.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Sonja, I meant to say lovely photos of the wedding venue. Where is it?


Grinklepark up on the moors near to Whitby,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Grinklepark up on the moors near to Whitby,


I wonder where the name comes from?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely photos, that would be a wonderful place to be married.
> So no interesting wedding stories to tell? Awe well... lol


One funny one . When the lady said is there anyone here who has a reason why this wedding should not go ahead speak now and at that exact moment the old door creaked open and a young man walked in , he couldn't understand why every single person in that room was looking at him and burst out laughing , he had been to the bathroom with his son ????

Sorry to hear about your brother Kaye Jo , but glad you finally got to talk to him


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I wasn't ignoring anyone but it is crazy at my house. With Marv taking up one room (long story but has to do with him either staying here or becoming homeless) and the kids in and out a lot I just can't seem to concentrate.
> I had a nice 3 week vacation with my best friend of 45 years. She took me with her to see her mom in Nebraska. Her sisters all live there too so it was a nice family reunion of sorts for her. She is 55 and in all her life there has never been a picture of her with all 3 of her sisters so they managed to get together and right this wrong. We went to Lincoln where there is a beautiful sunken garden, just to find it had been booked for a wedding that day. Fortunate there was another garden just across the road which worked out nicely. It was a lot of fun seeing them spend that special day together. As a surprise they gifted one of the photos to their mom for her 87th birthday. Mom lives in a nursing home with early stages of Alzheimer's.
> It was a lot of fun traveling as we checked out a lot of museums, thrift stores and "junk" shops. Spent July 4th at the lake, where I got a bit of sunburn on my rarely exposed legs, then at her nieces home for cookout and fellowship. Ended the evening watching fireworks at a nearby towns fair grounds. Lots of fun.
> Traveling home we took the northern most route through Kansas and stopped wherever we spied anything that caught our attention. Through Missouri we went to the boyhood town of Samuel Clemmons (Mark Twain) and surrounding area. Beautiful lakes around there.
> ...


Sounds ,like you had a wonderful vacation , sorry you broke your glasses hope the new ones come soon and you get your crochet mojo back


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, what a topsy turvey week I had, what with eating something I definitely should not have. Still somewhat under the weather Thursday but had been offered a shift, so took it. Felt good being outside in reasonably fresh air.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Sam & ladies for starting us off on another week. Where do the weeks go?
> Sonja, what a lovely place for a wedding, thanks for sharing the pictures
> Sam, hope everything works out with the puppies.
> 
> ...


Not surprising you were worn out that was one very busy day , glad the calf arrived safely , have they all arrived now or are there more to come ?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marking a spot. Thanks Sam and ladies again for our new start off. :sm11: 

Now I am going to page 1......


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you Sam for posting these recipes. I am going to make the Chicken recipe and the Muffins.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The puppy could be great for Alex- sounds like he needs something. But it may also end up as Heidi's responsibility! So much for her saying no to one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, Sam and summary ladies, thank you for a new start.
> It's raining here now.
> Joyce, two nice young men were just here from the TCJCLDS, and we were talking about the familysearch.org and they are going to put me in touch with the person who handles the genealogy area in the local temple, how sweet is that.
> I talked to my little brother for about an hour today, he lives in Oregon and we haven't heard from him in at least 2 years, they change phone number like most people change underwear. I had called a family member a early in the month to see if they had heard from him or his wife, they hadn't but got in touch with his wife's mother, so finally talked to him today. He could use a few prayers, seems the county let someone out of jail due to over crowding that shouldn't have been let out, he was in on murder charges, and needless to say, while out, tried killing my brother, beat him in the head with a 2x4 and then a week later my brother had an accident on his bicycle and ended up in hospital for 6 weeks, part of it in a coma, they know that the first trauma contributed majorly to the second trauma happening. He's going for his disability now as his doctor has declared him totally disabled do to the brain trauma and everything that went with it. He's to testify at the end of August agains the guy, he's going to make sure he does, and then he has a lawyer that is going to sue the county for him. He was able to talk good today, but he said that sometimes he can't put two words together for the life of him and that his short term memory is shot, I told him to start carrying a pad and pen and write things down so that it will help him.
> ...


What a terrible experience for your DB- but good that he is making better progress than expected. Must be hard for you with so little contact to feel like you can help him in anyway. Maybe the contact will continue this time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I wasn't ignoring anyone but it is crazy at my house. With Marv taking up one room (long story but has to do with him either staying here or becoming homeless) and the kids in and out a lot I just can't seem to concentrate.
> I had a nice 3 week vacation with my best friend of 45 years. She took me with her to see her mom in Nebraska. Her sisters all live there too so it was a nice family reunion of sorts for her. She is 55 and in all her life there has never been a picture of her with all 3 of her sisters so they managed to get together and right this wrong. We went to Lincoln where there is a beautiful sunken garden, just to find it had been booked for a wedding that day. Fortunate there was another garden just across the road which worked out nicely. It was a lot of fun seeing them spend that special day together. As a surprise they gifted one of the photos to their mom for her 87th birthday. Mom lives in a nursing home with early stages of Alzheimer's.
> It was a lot of fun traveling as we checked out a lot of museums, thrift stores and "junk" shops. Spent July 4th at the lake, where I got a bit of sunburn on my rarely exposed legs, then at her nieces home for cookout and fellowship. Ended the evening watching fireworks at a nearby towns fair grounds. Lots of fun.
> Traveling home we took the northern most route through Kansas and stopped wherever we spied anything that caught our attention. Through Missouri we went to the boyhood town of Samuel Clemmons (Mark Twain) and surrounding area. Beautiful lakes around there.
> ...


Sounds like a lovely time away Evelyn even if things went haywire on your return home. Hopefully they can settle down a bit. And yes getting your hooks out may help you feel better. If you can just find th emotivation to be bothered trying to get started again!
Hope you are soon feeling brighter.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello again Sam and ladies wasn't it only yesterday that we were starting a new tea party .the weeks are going far to quick and the nights are starting to darken earlier . I really hope August slows right down I'm not ready for Autumn yet .
> Well I went to the wedding DIL went to and we enjoyed ourselves , family were quite well behaved and so were brides family although havent t heard anything about after we left as most of the guests were staying overnight .we got a bit sad when they were saying their vows but on the whole it was a nice day
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about the puppy saga Sam wonder how long before you end with a new guest Ã°ÂÂÂ
> Leave you with a picture of were the wedding was


It looks like a lovely place to have a wedding. Great that everyone behaved and you had a good time. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks Sam & ladies for starting us off on another week. Where do the weeks go?
> Sonja, what a lovely place for a wedding, thanks for sharing the pictures
> Sam, hope everything works out with the puppies.
> 
> ...


Sure it must be a relief to be getting the baling started- is the weather likely to be dry for long enough for him to get finished? Does baling result in the very long days that harvesting does? So that he might turn up at any time of day or night?
I see the hay will be poor quality- is that the frequent wettings it has received?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was an OK day. I did some grocery shopping and went to the hospital to see Ray. He is ready to come home but the doctor thought otherwise and so do I. I would like him a bit stronger. He has no memory of why he is in the hospital. That is so nice as he was a real handful in the emergency room; being nasty is so unlike him. I won't tell him what he did or said. It is better forgotten.
> The real high point of the week is that our grandson was attending school to be a jailor. It was about a month long school. Anyway graduation was last night and dear grandson was valivictorian. (My spelling is horrible and I am sorry.) Anyway, he got the highest grades in the class. It will be working in the jail, the same place his mother started working about 25 years ago. Tony's late father was a deputy, his step-father was a deputy and his mother still is a deputy, all for the same department. Guess it is in his blood.
> I am going to bed early tonight. It was quite hot today and it plus the stress just drains my energy.
> Night all!


Glad Ray is still in the hospital- a break for you is so important.
Congratulations to Tony as he follows in the family tradition and especially on finishing top of the class.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Grinklepark up on the moors near to Whitby,


Thanks. What a wonderful name!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, Sam and summary ladies, thank you for a new start.
> It's raining here now.
> Joyce, two nice young men were just here from the TCJCLDS, and we were talking about the familysearch.org and they are going to put me in touch with the person who handles the genealogy area in the local temple, how sweet is that.
> I talked to my little brother for about an hour today, he lives in Oregon and we haven't heard from him in at least 2 years, they change phone number like most people change underwear. I had called a family member a early in the month to see if they had heard from him or his wife, they hadn't but got in touch with his wife's mother, so finally talked to him today. He could use a few prayers, seems the county let someone out of jail due to over crowding that shouldn't have been let out, he was in on murder charges, and needless to say, while out, tried killing my brother, beat him in the head with a 2x4 and then a week later my brother had an accident on his bicycle and ended up in hospital for 6 weeks, part of it in a coma, they know that the first trauma contributed majorly to the second trauma happening. He's going for his disability now as his doctor has declared him totally disabled do to the brain trauma and everything that went with it. He's to testify at the end of August agains the guy, he's going to make sure he does, and then he has a lawyer that is going to sue the county for him. He was able to talk good today, but he said that sometimes he can't put two words together for the life of him and that his short term memory is shot, I told him to start carrying a pad and pen and write things down so that it will help him.
> ...


So glad to hear that you finally got to speak to him. Gosh he has been through a lot, hope things work out and he continues to improve at a good rate.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Evelyn, great to see you posting, sounds like you had a much needed little break, and some good fun.
> I hope that you are able to get back to crocheting and kick the bout of depression but sometimes it's not easy, especially with upsets to your routine, like having long term house guests.
> Broken glasses don't help, I hope the new ones show up soon and work well.
> HUGS!!!!


From me too...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The nurses say the leg is looking quite good, but it is still weeping, the dressing has been changed, and someone will be back tomorrow. Definitely not so sore.
> The collar is most uncomfortable, so I am not very good at keeping it on- my hair gets caught on the velcro. My hands are not good. It is so hard to knit, with the lack of feeling.
> Sorry to grumble.


Grumble away. :sm03: Is there still hope of an MRI happening? (or am I mistaken?) Sorry to hear this is still continuing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Grumble away. :sm03: Is there still hope of an MRI happening? (or am I mistaken?) Sorry to hear this is still continuing.


(Cervical ?)X-Ray- I have a chit, hope to get a time on Monday. Thanks Cathy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> (Cervical ?)X-Ray- I have a chit, hope to get a time on Monday. Thanks Cathy.


Is that to check for a pinched nerve... are they still thinking that is what is causing your problems with your hands.?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Thanks. What a wonderful name!


For centuries the area was the seat of grinkle , the old mansion hall was knocked down in 1886 and the new one was built , if you can call over a century old new ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry that the excessive rain has made the hay quality drop. Any chance of seeing a picture of the new calf?


Bonnie7591 said:


> The hay will be poor quality so DS will have to also feed Oats with it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad they are keeping Ray longer and also glad he doesn't have the stress of remembering his behavior. Congrats to your grandson.
I saw a picture on FB; was that him?


Railyn said:


> Today was an OK day. I did some grocery shopping and went to the hospital to see Ray. He is ready to come home but the doctor thought otherwise and so do I. I would like him a bit stronger. He has no memory of why he is in the hospital. That is so nice as he was a real handful in the emergency room; being nasty is so unlike him. I won't tell him what he did or said. It is better forgotten.
> The real high point of the week is that our grandson was attending school to be a jailor. It was about a month long school. Anyway graduation was last night and dear grandson was valivictorian. (My spelling is horrible and I am sorry.) Anyway, he got the highest grades in the class. It will be working in the jail, the same place his mother started working about 25 years ago. Tony's late father was a deputy, his step-father was a deputy and his mother still is a deputy, all for the same department. Guess it is in his blood.
> I am going to bed early tonight. It was quite hot today and it plus the stress just drains my energy.
> Night all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Is that to check for a pinched nerve... are they still thinking that is what is causing your problems with your hands.?


Yes, that is what they are checking for.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thanks everyone. I am at a point when it is nice to hear I have been missed. I sometimes feel quite invisible. I will get pictures up in the next day or two.
> Marvin suffers from PTSD so is not always the best house mate. We muddle through.
> Have to shut down now so he can fix an electrical outlet.
> TTFN


It's good to see you, Evelyn. I know how depression can get a hold, and I hope you begin to feel better soon. I know that sometimes I have to "make" myself get started on something, and once I get a start, often the mojo comes back. I'm also sorry to hear of Marvin's situation. Life with PTSD is tough on everyone. Hugs and hang in there.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marilyn, hugs to you and I agree it is good Ray has no memory of why he is in the hospital. Congratulations to your grandson! Getting the highest grades in the class is a terrific accomplishment. 

Daralene, I meant also to say the new puppy is adorable. She is like my sister in law's little dog except hers is white. 

Julie, I hope your hands are improving and the xray will be helpful.

Need to get ready as we are meeting friends for breakfast. Blessings to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Marilyn, hugs to you and I agree it is good Ray has no memory of why he is in the hospital. Congratulations to your grandson! Getting the highest grades in the class is a terrific accomplishment.
> 
> Daralene, I meant also to say the new puppy is adorable. She is like my sister in law's little dog except hers is white.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sorlenna, but no, no improvement.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was an OK day. I did some grocery shopping and went to the hospital to see Ray. He is ready to come home but the doctor thought otherwise and so do I.  I would like him a bit stronger. He has no memory of why he is in the hospital. That is so nice as he was a real handful in the emergency room; being nasty is so unlike him. I won't tell him what he did or said. It is better forgotten.
> The real high point of the week is that our grandson was attending school to be a jailor. It was about a month long school. Anyway graduation was last night and dear grandson was valivictorian. (My spelling is horrible and I am sorry.) Anyway, he got the highest grades in the class. It will be working in the jail, the same place his mother started working about 25 years ago. Tony's late father was a deputy, his step-father was a deputy and his mother still is a deputy, all for the same department. Guess it is in his blood.
> I am going to bed early tonight. It was quite hot today and it plus the stress just drains my energy.
> Night all!


It's good that Ray is doing much better, but a good idea to have him stay in hospital a bit longer. 
Congratulations to your DGS!!!!! He sounds like he's on his way to a great career.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's good that Ray is doing much better, but a good idea to have him stay in hospital a bit longer.
> Congratulations to your DGS!!!!! He sounds like he's on his way to a great career.


Agree, well said KayeJo.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One funny one . When the lady said is there anyone here who has a reason why this wedding should not go ahead speak now and at that exact moment the old door creaked open and a young man walked in , he couldn't understand why every single person in that room was looking at him and burst out laughing , he had been to the bathroom with his son ????
> 
> Sorry to hear about your brother Kaye Jo , but glad you finally got to talk to him


????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, what a topsy turvey week I had, what with eating something I definitely should not have. Still somewhat under the weather Thursday but had been offered a shift, so took it. Felt good being outside in reasonably fresh air.


I'm glad you are over your bug. How many hours a week do you get with your job? Or is it just called as needed?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not surprising you were worn out that was one very busy day , glad the calf arrived safely , have they all arrived now or are there more to come ?


All calves were to come in April but there have been some stragglers, one still left. Apparently the guy who sold them to DH had one bull that was injured .& obviously wasn't doing his job????So there will be a couple of cows so out of cycle with the rest that he will have to get rid of them..

Just after I sat down last night my neighbor called, the sour cherries are ready so come & pick so I went & picked a pailful of them. Now I have to pit them & do something. I think I will make pie filling with them


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Reserving my seat. 

Going to get a cup of tea, be right back.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sure it must be a relief to be getting the baling started- is the weather likely to be dry for long enough for him to get finished? Does baling result in the very long days that harvesting does? So that he might turn up at any time of day or night?
> I see the hay will be poor quality- is that the frequent wettings it has received?


Yes, if it gets almost dry &'then rained on if spoils some, if it's just cut & then wet, not so bad.
Baling is sometimes long days, it depends on how early the dew comes. He turned up about 9:30 last night


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry that the excessive rain has made the hay quality drop. Any chance of seeing a picture of the new calf?


Will see what I can do, I. Not sure if he's moving her to the pasture with the others this morning


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, I'm glad they are keeping Ray in hospital wolf a few days, make the most of it & try to get some rest, caring for someone is very hard on the caregiver.
Congratulations to your GS, good luck with his career.

Julie, hope you soon get some answers & relief for your hands. Are you still using canes/ walker to get around? Hopefully when you get off them it will improve too.


----------



## linwoodknitter (Aug 15, 2016)

Gwen just was cleaning and came across guide to preserving, its a ball blue book, and the busy persons guide to preserving food by janet chadwick. If you would like them if you email me your address i will mail them to you. Email is [email protected]


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping for all the best.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Grinklepark up on the moors near to Whitby,


LOL!! The name is enough to make you giggle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> One funny one . When the lady said is there anyone here who has a reason why this wedding should not go ahead speak now and at that exact moment the old door creaked open and a young man walked in , he couldn't understand why every single person in that room was looking at him and burst out laughing , he had been to the bathroom with his son ????
> 
> Sorry to hear about your brother Kaye Jo , but glad you finally got to talk to him


LOL! Poor guy. :sm23:

Thank you, it was good to talk to him, we talked for an hour.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a terrible experience for your DB- but good that he is making better progress than expected. Must be hard for you with so little contact to feel like you can help him in anyway. Maybe the contact will continue this time.


Yes, now that we've made contact, he'll stay in touch better, I really emphasized that I have missed him and love him very much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning y'all. Marla and I went in to Scottsbluff to pick up our Iris' that we'd ordered from the Iris show in June, and stopped at the coffee shop of course. The owner of the coffee shop wants me to make up several pairs of socks for her to sell in the store during and after the eclipse, we both agreed that it should be fairly inexpensive sock yarn as to be a price that will easily sell. So when I got home, I plundered my stash and found several skeins that I had gotten for $2/each and a bunch that I had inherited, so didn't cost anything, I'm going to go for approx 10 pair, and just make them between US size 6-10, mostly 8-10 I think. The I'll just do vanilla socks with the self striping yarns and do an easy pattern on the solid ones, wish me luck. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So glad to hear that you finally got to speak to him. Gosh he has been through a lot, hope things work out and he continues to improve at a good rate.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> For centuries the area was the seat of grinkle , the old mansion hall was knocked down in 1886 and the new one was built , if you can call over a century old new ????


LOL!! I LOVE that name, just saying it makes me laugh. "Grinkle" :sm23: :sm23: With that name, I'd always be happy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, I'm glad they are keeping Ray in hospital wolf a few days, make the most of it & try to get some rest, caring for someone is very hard on the caregiver.
> Congratulations to your GS, good luck with his career.
> 
> Julie, hope you soon get some answers & relief for your hands. Are you still using canes/ walker to get around? Hopefully when you get off them it will improve too.


Hoping to sort out the when for the X-Ray tomorrow. Yes still using the canes/walker, but not for every step now- it has been difficult getting much walking in, I've been funking the 8 front steps. Wet, and therefore no progress on the ramp, but Nasir gave me the builder's number so I can check, direct.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning y'all. Marla and I went in to Scottsbluff to pick up our Iris' that we'd ordered from the Iris show in June, and stopped at the coffee shop of course. The owner of the coffee shop wants me to make up several pairs of socks for her to sell in the store during and after the eclipse, we both agreed that it should be fairly inexpensive sock yarn as to be a price that will easily sell. So when I got home, I plundered my stash and found several skeins that I had gotten for $2/each and a bunch that I had inherited, so didn't cost anything, I'm going to go for approx 10 pair, and just make them between US size 6-10, mostly 8-10 I think. The I'll just do vanilla socks with the self striping yarns and do an easy pattern on the solid ones, wish me luck. lol


Luck!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Luck!


 :sm04: Thanks, I need it. I do have one pair to sell ready, the pink and orange ones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: Thanks, I need it. I do have one pair to sell ready, the pink and orange ones.


Just so long as it doesn't take the pleasure out of making them!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good luck with your socks, Kaye Jo.

We went to a new place for breakfast, which happens to be the place for the motorcycle group breakfast on Tuesday. Pretty good and the prices are reasonable.

Last night he found a movie called _The Tracker_ which was set in New Zealand. What gorgeous country! It was set in 1922, sort of a wilderness adventure type and an interesting story.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Good luck with your socks, Kaye Jo.
> 
> We went to a new place for breakfast, which happens to be the place for the motorcycle group breakfast on Tuesday. Pretty good and the prices are reasonable.
> 
> Last night he found a movie called _The Tracker_ which was set in New Zealand. What gorgeous country! It was set in 1922, sort of a wilderness adventure type and an interesting story.


Don't know it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just so long as it doesn't take the pleasure out of making them!


I don't think it will, as she's super excited to have them in the shop, and it's a personal challenge to see what I can accomplish. lolol But if I get tired of it, I'll just stop, at least there isn't a commitment for any particular quantity, just the one I put on myself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! The name is enough to make you giggle.


There are lots of weird named places round here , lots of them go back to Viking times , York being the most famous , but i can recognise a lot of them from their names, if they end in by ( meaning village ) , Thorpe ( meaning farms ) , or Holm ( meaning inlet ) to name a few they are more than likely to be from Viking times . There is a place called Fryup which is next to Great Fryup near Danby makes me smile every time I see it , always imagine you get great breakfasts there even though I know the name originated from the Norse god Freya and up means valley ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning y'all. Marla and I went in to Scottsbluff to pick up our Iris' that we'd ordered from the Iris show in June, and stopped at the coffee shop of course. The owner of the coffee shop wants me to make up several pairs of socks for her to sell in the store during and after the eclipse, we both agreed that it should be fairly inexpensive sock yarn as to be a price that will easily sell. So when I got home, I plundered my stash and found several skeins that I had gotten for $2/each and a bunch that I had inherited, so didn't cost anything, I'm going to go for approx 10 pair, and just make them between US size 6-10, mostly 8-10 I think. The I'll just do vanilla socks with the self striping yarns and do an easy pattern on the solid ones, wish me luck. lol


Good luck with your new venture Kaye Jo


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes, I was fearing that something had happened, but didn't anticipate that, he walked out of the hospital on July 4th after 6 weeks, he said they shouldn't have let him leave, they told him he could leave, never told him he shouldn't or that it wasn't recommended, until he'd signed himself out, at that point he was going anyway, but he said if they'd have told him in the first place that they didn't recommend him leaving, he would have resigned himself to staying.


At least he realizes that he should have stayed. I am glad that he's doing better though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's pretty bad, I'm just glad he's able to function, I was so afraid that he would be worse off than he is. He's a bit depressed, said being a workaholic, it's hard not to have anything to do, I told him it's time to get a hobby.
> I told him to go fishing, lol, he said that fishing is annoying most of the time. :sm16:


But there are other hobbies. Wood carving, stained glass, knitting!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The hay will be poor quality so DS will have to also feed Oats with it.


Too bad, but at least still useful, instead of moldy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was an OK day. I did some grocery shopping and went to the hospital to see Ray. He is ready to come home but the doctor thought otherwise and so do I. I would like him a bit stronger. He has no memory of why he is in the hospital. That is so nice as he was a real handful in the emergency room; being nasty is so unlike him. I won't tell him what he did or said. It is better forgotten.
> The real high point of the week is that our grandson was attending school to be a jailor. It was about a month long school. Anyway graduation was last night and dear grandson was valivictorian. (My spelling is horrible and I am sorry.) Anyway, he got the highest grades in the class. It will be working in the jail, the same place his mother started working about 25 years ago. Tony's late father was a deputy, his step-father was a deputy and his mother still is a deputy, all for the same department. Guess it is in his blood.
> I am going to bed early tonight. It was quite hot today and it plus the stress just drains my energy.
> Night all!


I am glad Ray is doing better. Congratulations to your grandson!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hoping to sort out the when for the X-Ray tomorrow. Yes still using the canes/walker, but not for every step now- it has been difficult getting much walking in, I've been funking the 8 front steps. Wet, and therefore no progress on the ramp, but Nasir gave me the builder's number so I can check, direct.


So hoping that this will cast some light on the problem and lead to a way to relieve the problem. Looking forward to updates and hoping for positive results. Prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lisa is having fun, snorkeling, and beachcombing in Hawaii- this photo caught my eye- the desolate northern coast, not sure which island.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't think it will, as she's super excited to have them in the shop, and it's a personal challenge to see what I can accomplish. lolol But if I get tired of it, I'll just stop, at least there isn't a commitment for any particular quantity, just the one I put on myself.


And it could be a useful little earner.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So hoping that this will cast some light on the problem and lead to a way to relieve the problem. Looking forward to updates and hoping for positive results. Prayers.


Thank you, Joyce!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> There are lots of weird named places round here , lots of them go back to Viking times , York being the most famous , but i can recognise a lot of them from their names, if they end in by ( meaning village ) , Thorpe ( meaning farms ) , or Holm ( meaning inlet ) to name a few they are more than likely to be from Viking times . There is a place called Fryup which is next to Great Fryup near Danby makes me smile every time I see it , always imagine you get great breakfasts there even though I know the name originated from the Norse god Freya and up means valley ????


LOL!!! That or fried chicken. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Good luck with your new venture Kaye Jo


Thank you, should be interesting anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> At least he realizes that he should have stayed. I am glad that he's doing better though.


Yes, that's a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> But there are other hobbies. Wood carving, stained glass, knitting!


Getting him to find one other than building bicycles is going to be hard, it's family thing on the male side. :sm16: They have to be hit over the head to find a hobby, my dad did too, and Christopher doesn't have too many hobbies either, though he does like to sew.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa is having fun, snorkeling, and beachcombing in Hawaii- this photo caught my eye- the desolate northern coast, not sure which island.


Lovely, isn't it? I want to go to Hawaii again one of these days.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And it could be a useful little earner.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely, isn't it? I want to go to Hawaii again one of these days.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The cherries sound wonderful! I just bookmarked a recipe in my new The Amish Canning Cookbook for making sour cherry pie filling.


Bonnie7591 said:


> All calves were to come in April but there have been some stragglers, one still left. Apparently the guy who sold them to DH had one bull that was injured .& obviously wasn't doing his job????So there will be a couple of cows so out of cycle with the rest that he will have to get rid of them..
> 
> Just after I sat down last night my neighbor called, the sour cherries are ready so come & pick so I went & picked a pailful of them. Now I have to pit them & do something. I think I will make pie filling with them


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Lael! I sent you an email.

By the way....be careful about posting your email. I would only post it in a PM in the future.

Hugs!


linwoodknitter said:


> Gwen just was cleaning and came across guide to preserving, its a ball blue book, and the busy persons guide to preserving food by janet chadwick. If you would like them if you email me your address i will mail them to you. Email is [email protected]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is quite a compliment on your knitting! Of course, we all know what a beautiful knitter you are but extra nice to hear it from others.
I know you will do great.


Poledra65 said:


> Good morning y'all. Marla and I went in to Scottsbluff to pick up our Iris' that we'd ordered from the Iris show in June, and stopped at the coffee shop of course. The owner of the coffee shop wants me to make up several pairs of socks for her to sell in the store during and after the eclipse, we both agreed that it should be fairly inexpensive sock yarn as to be a price that will easily sell. So when I got home, I plundered my stash and found several skeins that I had gotten for $2/each and a bunch that I had inherited, so didn't cost anything, I'm going to go for approx 10 pair, and just make them between US size 6-10, mostly 8-10 I think. The I'll just do vanilla socks with the self striping yarns and do an easy pattern on the solid ones, wish me luck. lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa is having fun, snorkeling, and beachcombing in Hawaii- this photo caught my eye- the desolate northern coast, not sure which island.


Pretty!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning y'all. Marla and I went in to Scottsbluff to pick up our Iris' that we'd ordered from the Iris show in June, and stopped at the coffee shop of course. The owner of the coffee shop wants me to make up several pairs of socks for her to sell in the store during and after the eclipse, we both agreed that it should be fairly inexpensive sock yarn as to be a price that will easily sell. So when I got home, I plundered my stash and found several skeins that I had gotten for $2/each and a bunch that I had inherited, so didn't cost anything, I'm going to go for approx 10 pair, and just make them between US size 6-10, mostly 8-10 I think. The I'll just do vanilla socks with the self striping yarns and do an easy pattern on the solid ones, wish me luck. lol


????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Getting him to find one other than building bicycles is going to be hard, it's family thing on the male side. :sm16: They have to be hit over the head to find a hobby, my dad did too, and Christopher doesn't have too many hobbies either, though he does like to sew.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Got back earlier today, but this is the first chance I've had to get on here. We had a really nice time although the weather wasn't great, but we managed to get out between showers! I took some photos for you while we were away.
Thanks for starting us off Sam, and thanks again to Gwen for finishing my summary and posting for us.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

One or two more.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! That or fried chicken. :sm23:


Yes, my mind went straight to down home food. LOL fried chicken, fried okra, squash, catfish.... Now I'm hungry, dagnabbit. :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, Kate. Glad you had a nice time away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> One or two more.


I need to get out my atlas!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lovely pictures KateB and Julie. It does my heart good to see these beautiful places. Thanks


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Lovely pictures KateB and Julie. It does my heart good to see these beautiful places. Thanks


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I need to get out my atlas!


Roughly the area we travelled around.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is quite a compliment on your knitting! Of course, we all know what a beautiful knitter you are but extra nice to hear it from others.
> I know you will do great.


Thank you Gwen.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Got back earlier today, but this is the first chance I've had to get on here. We had a really nice time although the weather wasn't great, but we managed to get out between showers! I took some photos for you while we were away.
> Thanks for starting us off Sam, and thanks again to Gwen for finishing my summary and posting for us.


Wonderful photos! Thank you for sharing them, they are all beautiful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> One or two more.


Beautiful pictures Kate . Have you changed your hair?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, my mind went straight to down home food. LOL fried chicken, fried okra, squash, catfish.... Now I'm hungry, dagnabbit. :sm23:


You have made me hungry too now , and that's a no no here as Its almost time for bed . I'll end up eating my pillow ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Kate . Have you changed your hair?


It's a bit longer and a bit blonder......well known fact that the older you get, the blonder you become!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Roughly the area we travelled around.


Thank you Kate- we did a very quick trip around those parts in the summer of 1955, so it is not surprising my memories are a bit rusty!!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The cherries sound wonderful! I just bookmarked a recipe in my new The Amish Canning Cookbook for making sour cherry pie filling.


I just made a pot of pie filling using 4 cups of the cherries, it's really tasty. I hope DH will like it but who knows with him???? 
We are to go to a family pot luck supper tonight, I made cheese & pasta in a pot - sort of like lasagna & a no bake cheesecake that I put the pie filling on top..

The cherries took me forever to pit, OMG what a tedious process, I started doing it with my paring knife, & after 40 minutes I had hardly anything done????So I called the Tru-Value store in town, they had 2 kinds, was I surprised, anyway I got one that you put 6 cherries in & close the lid, these cherries are smaller than the bing cherries so it didn't out them right out but it did speed up the process. Still took me about 2.5 hrs to pit what I picked. I froze 4 bags & if DH likes what I've made, I think I'll bring the rest out & cook them up into filling & can it


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello, everyone! I was sitting here with my computer, feeling that there was something I was missing, then it occurred to me that what I was actually missing was all my friends on KTP. Easily fixed, I only have to go to the website!

It has been quite a while since I looked in, but my excuse is that I have been busy! My one surviving aunt had her 90th birthday at the end of June, so we had a lovely family get together for that - one of the rare occasions when I have met up with extended family that no funeral has been involved. Then, a couple of weeks ago, it was my own birthday- my 70th - which I celebrated along with my best friend since school days, whose birthday was a week later (the same day, 21st July, as our Julie, so Happy Birthday, Julie, and I truly did think of you, especially as my BF is also a Barbara). So we had in total about 10 days of celebrations. Life is now beginning to return to normal, except that one of the grandsons will be 5 on Monday, so of course needs to come for a sleepover with us to mark the event. Then, in just over a week, we are off to France for a BIG family holiday - all 16 of us, in a farmhouse together. And, of course, we are well into school holidays, so even when we are not away with the family, they are liable to turn up at unexpected moments.

So, don't be surprised if I don't appear very much in the next few weeks. But I do miss all the chatter and friendship and really hope that once I have a bit more time (which for various reasons will probably not be until the beginning of October) I can start to once more become 'a regular' on here.

Best wishes to you all.

Chris


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I spoke with Shirley (Designer1234) earlier, she asked me to say hello to everyone at the Tea Party- she and Pat were off out for a walk around the local market- so it was a relatively brief conversation. On the island the effect of the fires is mostly the smoke in the sky.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone! I was sitting here with my computer, feeling that there was something I was missing, then it occurred to me that what I was actually missing was all my friends on KTP. Easily fixed, I only have to go to the website!
> 
> It has been quite a while since I looked in, but my excuse is that I have been busy! My one surviving aunt had her 90th birthday at the end of June, so we had a lovely family get together for that - one of the rare occasions when I have met up with extended family that no funeral has been involved. Then, a couple of weeks ago, it was my own birthday- my 70th - which I celebrated along with my best friend since school days, whose birthday was a week later (the same day, 21st July, as our Julie, so Happy Birthday, Julie, and I truly did think of you, especially as my BF is also a Barbara). So we had in total about 10 days of celebrations. Life is now beginning to return to normal, except that one of the grandsons will be 5 on Monday, so of course needs to come for a sleepover with us to mark the event. Then, in just over a week, we are off to France for a BIG family holiday - all 16 of us, in a farmhouse together. And, of course, we are well into school holidays, so even when we are not away with the family, they are liable to turn up at unexpected moments.
> 
> ...


Lovely to see you, Chris! I would have to be living in Britain to have the family events that are so much part of your life! The holiday in France sounds like it will be special.

Just rang Christchurch, but Bronwen is working today (Sunday) part of her contract is to be available for weekends.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone! I was sitting here with my computer, feeling that there was something I was missing, then it occurred to me that what I was actually missing was all my friends on KTP. Easily fixed, I only have to go to the website!
> 
> It has been quite a while since I looked in, but my excuse is that I have been busy! My one surviving aunt had her 90th birthday at the end of June, so we had a lovely family get together for that - one of the rare occasions when I have met up with extended family that no funeral has been involved. Then, a couple of weeks ago, it was my own birthday- my 70th - which I celebrated along with my best friend since school days, whose birthday was a week later (the same day, 21st July, as our Julie, so Happy Birthday, Julie, and I truly did think of you, especially as my BF is also a Barbara). So we had in total about 10 days of celebrations. Life is now beginning to return to normal, except that one of the grandsons will be 5 on Monday, so of course needs to come for a sleepover with us to mark the event. Then, in just over a week, we are off to France for a BIG family holiday - all 16 of us, in a farmhouse together. And, of course, we are well into school holidays, so even when we are not away with the family, they are liable to turn up at unexpected moments.
> 
> ...


Great to see you!! Goodness you do have a lot going on, Happy belated birthday to your aunt and happy late birthday to you and your best friend!!!! 
And Happy birthday to your grandson, 5 is big. :sm24: 
Don't worry, we'll be here whenever you have time, well someone will be. lol Life does get in the way but it's better than the alternative. :sm04:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, great that you can sell some socks but at the rate I make them, I'd sure go hungry if waiting on that for wages???? On second thought, that might be a good thing????

Kate, lovely photos, thanks for sharing them, so many pretty sites.

Julie, Hawaii is such a beautiful place, I'd love to go back & visit other islands. We went to Honolulu - it was too busy & too much city for me-& Maui -we loved it there-13 yrs ago for 10 days

Chris, good to hear from you. Happy 70th a bit late???? It does seem the summer is flying by & I notice the days already getting shorter, dark by 9:30-10 now???? Enjoy your family vacation, sounds like lots if fun


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke with Shirley (Designer1234) earlier, she asked me to say hello to everyone at the Tea Party- she and Pat were off out for a walk around the local market- so it was a relatively brief conversation. On the island the effect of the fires is mostly the smoke in the sky.


Thank you for letting us know, it's good to hear that she's doing well. :sm24: 
The smoke is not good though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, great that you can sell some socks but at the rate I make them, I'd sure go hungry if waiting on that for wages???? On second thought, that might be a good thing????
> 
> Kate, lovely photos, thanks for sharing them, so many pretty sites.
> 
> ...


 :sm09: If I had to get sewing projects done, it'd take me forever and I'd starve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you for letting us know, it's good to hear that she's doing well. :sm24:
> The smoke is not good though.


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning everyone, on a very frosty Auckland Sunday. It was zero when we awoke at 6.30am. Now the suns out and still I'm in bed and catching up on here.
Fantastic photos of Scotland Kate, makes me want to go and visit my ancestral home.
We are off to Tyler's birthday party soon, so staying put until needing to get ready for it. I just had to check out his fire engine and yes it works!
Stu told me to leave it alone I'll run its batteries down, but awhile later he decided to have a play with it too! Luckily we have some spare batteries to take with us. At last it's all wrapped up, so can't be tempted to do quality control on it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My pleasure to have been able to help a little; I didn't do much. Glad you had a good mini-vaca! The pictures are lovely.


KateB said:


> Got back earlier today, but this is the first chance I've had to get on here. We had a really nice time although the weather wasn't great, but we managed to get out between showers! I took some photos for you while we were away.
> Thanks for starting us off Sam, and thanks again to Gwen for finishing my summary and posting for us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are making me salivate Bonnie. It all sounds so yummy.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I just made a pot of pie filling using 4 cups of the cherries, it's really tasty. I hope DH will like it but who knows with him????
> We are to go to a family pot luck supper tonight, I made cheese & pasta in a pot - sort of like lasagna & a no bake cheesecake that I put the pie filling on top..
> 
> The cherries took me forever to pit, OMG what a tedious process, I started doing it with my paring knife, & after 40 minutes I had hardly anything done????So I called the Tru-Value store in town, they had 2 kinds, was I surprised, anyway I got one that you put 6 cherries in & close the lid, these cherries are smaller than the bing cherries so it didn't out them right out but it did speed up the process. Still took me about 2.5 hrs to pit what I picked. I froze 4 bags & if DH likes what I've made, I think I'll bring the rest out & cook them up into filling & can it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your absence had been noticed; so glad it was just a matter of life taking over as it does for all of us from time to time. Happy belated birthday to you.
Ten days of celebrating sounds like you and your BF did it up right!


Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone! I was sitting here with my computer, feeling that there was something I was missing, then it occurred to me that what I was actually missing was all my friends on KTP. Easily fixed, I only have to go to the website!
> 
> It has been quite a while since I looked in, but my excuse is that I have been busy! My one surviving aunt had her 90th birthday at the end of June, so we had a lovely family get together for that - one of the rare occasions when I have met up with extended family that no funeral has been involved. Then, a couple of weeks ago, it was my own birthday- my 70th - which I celebrated along with my best friend since school days, whose birthday was a week later (the same day, 21st July, as our Julie, so Happy Birthday, Julie, and I truly did think of you, especially as my BF is also a Barbara). So we had in total about 10 days of celebrations. Life is now beginning to return to normal, except that one of the grandsons will be 5 on Monday, so of course needs to come for a sleepover with us to mark the event. Then, in just over a week, we are off to France for a BIG family holiday - all 16 of us, in a farmhouse together. And, of course, we are well into school holidays, so even when we are not away with the family, they are liable to turn up at unexpected moments.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> One or two more.


This scenery brings back so many wonderful memories of our time in Scotland after DH's work, to celebrate our anniversary too. Thank you for the memories and lovely photos. I know you had a wonderful time.

Prayers for your dear brother.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*KayeJo*...canning question for you....I've had a little bit of problem keeping my pressure at 11....even if I turn the heat down it usually climbs up to anywhere between 13-15. That shouldn't be a problem in the taste of the food should it? It definitely is sealing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got 6 quarts of okra processing right now. Calling it a day after they are done. Will just have to finish up tomorrow.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gwenniepooh, marvelous picture. Boy, do you have your hands full. You will so enjoy this food supply come winter.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Hello Sam and all the TP members.
I am going to make the Honey Buttermilk Bread. I have to substitute the buttermilk with almond milk that I have to add lemon juice to. The recipe I found is 1/2 tbsp. lemon juice for every 1/2 cup of buttermilk that you need, so I will need 2 tbsp. for the 2 cups required in the recipe. 
Thanks for the recipe!
I hope everyone gets well soon! 

June


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've got 6 quarts of okra processing right now. Calling it a day after they are done. Will just have to finish up tomorrow.


Gwen, you look as though you are in your element, lol!
I can't believe all the hard work you are doing, envy you. I just don't have the energy to do this anymore.

Oh, and I miss your purple hair....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *KayeJo*...canning question for you....I've had a little bit of problem keeping my pressure at 11....even if I turn the heat down it usually climbs up to anywhere between 13-15. That shouldn't be a problem in the taste of the food should it? It definitely is sealing!


As long as it doesn't go too high, you should be fine, the main problem is it getting to much pressure and hitting the ceiling, but most modern pressure canners have failsafes built in now so that they can't do that. But the food should taste just fine, Bonnie or one of our other veteran pressure canners would know better than I though, if I'm wrong.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning everyone, on a very frosty Auckland Sunday. It was zero when we awoke at 6.30am. Now the suns out and still I'm in bed and catching up on here.
> Fantastic photos of Scotland Kate, makes me want to go and visit my ancestral home.
> We are off to Tyler's birthday party soon, so staying put until needing to get ready for it. I just had to check out his fire engine and yes it works!
> Stu told me to leave it alone I'll run its batteries down, but awhile later he decided to have a play with it too! Luckily we have some spare batteries to take with us. At last it's all wrapped up, so can't be tempted to do quality control on it.


Happy Birthday Tyler!!!! Have fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've got 6 quarts of okra processing right now. Calling it a day after they are done. Will just have to finish up tomorrow.


Gwen, you look like you are having just way too much fun! lol
David wants to know if you're going to use the canned okra to deep fry, lol, he loves fried okra.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You have made me hungry too now , and that's a no no here as Its almost time for bed . I'll end up eating my pillow ????


 :sm23: :sm04:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your absence had been noticed; so glad it was just a matter of life taking over as it does for all of us from time to time. Happy belated birthday to you.
> Ten days of celebrating sounds like you and your BF did it up right!


Indeed! But I'm happy when the reasons for being away are wonderful. If I'm close enough to my BFF, we celebrate our birthdays together, too, as we are 11 days apart (well, three years and eleven days, but we don't count the three years!).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning everyone, on a very frosty Auckland Sunday. It was zero when we awoke at 6.30am. Now the suns out and still I'm in bed and catching up on here.
> Fantastic photos of Scotland Kate, makes me want to go and visit my ancestral home.
> We are off to Tyler's birthday party soon, so staying put until needing to get ready for it. I just had to check out his fire engine and yes it works!
> Stu told me to leave it alone I'll run its batteries down, but awhile later he decided to have a play with it too! Luckily we have some spare batteries to take with us. At last it's all wrapped up, so can't be tempted to do quality control on it.


Aww, nothing wrong with a little quality control! LOL I hope the party is /was terrific.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just checking in, y'all.

Got caught up in a close encounter of the worst kind with a hand dolly about 8-9 feet long this afternoon--in a very dark hall at Elm. I didn't fall; I was tripped/thrown across the long base of the thing and made a 3-point landing on my chin, both hands, and the right shin just below the knee. Golly, there is a rather large swollen and bruising spot across that point and tender and bluish bruises on both palms. My chin (first point to make contact with the floor) is decorated with a large, dark purple bruise which resembles a goatee and keeps changing its purple areas and swelled places.

As my air intake began to function, I feared that I'd landed on the left lens of my eye glasses and that I might have lens pieces shattered into or onto my eye. Managing to roll onto my back, I discovered that the lens was intact. Thank God! Took several moments to realize that I could actually get back to my feet and could truly see the daylight at the intersection of the 2 hall ways.

The most ''damage'' seems to be on my right side--under the right breast and around to the rear of that same spot. Nothing broken; likely a pulled muscle but definitely tender when movement is involved. Trying to get out to the deep bath tub (no other choice), I had to call Susan for help. Didn't feel that I could count on the left arm to support me through the complete move to shift position to stand up. I feel whole/sound but have no certainty about getting out of bed by myself, in the morning. :sm06: :sm06: :sm12: 

Miss you all and hope that life is still good for each of you and getting better for all in need of that, too.

Hugs, 
Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just made a pot of pie filling using 4 cups of the cherries, it's really tasty. I hope DH will like it but who knows with him????
> We are to go to a family pot luck supper tonight, I made cheese & pasta in a pot - sort of like lasagna & a no bake cheesecake that I put the pie filling on top..
> 
> The cherries took me forever to pit, OMG what a tedious process, I started doing it with my paring knife, & after 40 minutes I had hardly anything done????So I called the Tru-Value store in town, they had 2 kinds, was I surprised, anyway I got one that you put 6 cherries in & close the lid, these cherries are smaller than the bing cherries so it didn't out them right out but it did speed up the process. Still took me about 2.5 hrs to pit what I picked. I froze 4 bags & if DH likes what I've made, I think I'll bring the rest out & cook them up into filling & can it


When I pit cherries for freezing or canning, I just squeeze them with my fingers and pop the pits out. If you want them more whole, however, that doesn't work too well...I'm sure the pie filling will be delicious anyway.

I did some sewing, got a couple of chicken pin cushions done for the fundraiser, finished a purse for me, and made a project bag that has a couple issues with the zipper--no surprise there! I can fix it, but I wanted to take a break. I found the start of a sweater that I need to get knitting on too. Plodding along...ha.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just checking in, y'all.
> 
> Got caught up in a close encounter of the worst kind with a hand dolly about 8-9 feet long this afternoon--in a very dark hall at Elm. I didn't fall; I was tripped/thrown across the long base of the thing and made a 3-point landing on my chin, both hands, and the right shin just below the knee. Golly, there is a rather large swollen and bruising spot across that point and tender and bluish bruises on both palms. My chin (first point to make contact with the floor) is decorated with a large, dark purple bruise which resembles a goatee and keeps changing its purple areas and swelled places.
> 
> ...


Oh boy! Glad you are moving at least. Praying all heals quickly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Joy! So sorry to hear of your fall, but thank heaven nothing is broken. Healing energy coming at full power to you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just checking in, y'all.
> 
> Got caught up in a close encounter of the worst kind with a hand dolly about 8-9 feet long this afternoon--in a very dark hall at Elm. I didn't fall; I was tripped/thrown across the long base of the thing and made a 3-point landing on my chin, both hands, and the right shin just below the knee. Golly, there is a rather large swollen and bruising spot across that point and tender and bluish bruises on both palms. My chin (first point to make contact with the floor) is decorated with a large, dark purple bruise which resembles a goatee and keeps changing its purple areas and swelled places.
> 
> ...


Holy Cow!!!!! When you do it, you really go all in, I'm so glad that you aren't too damaged, you are certain to be sore for a few days at least though, for sure. Poor Susan, you must have given her a good scare. 
I think you need some quiet knitting in a stationary place for a bit. 
We miss you tons too but know you are doing Gods work, so very glad when we get to hear from you. 
Gentle hugs to not injure you more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> When I pit cherries for freezing or canning, I just squeeze them with my fingers and pop the pits out. If you want them more whole, however, that doesn't work too well...I'm sure the pie filling will be delicious anyway.
> 
> I did some sewing, got a couple of chicken pin cushions done for the fundraiser, finished a purse for me, and made a project bag that has a couple issues with the zipper--no surprise there! I can fix it, but I wanted to take a break. I found the start of a sweater that I need to get knitting on too. Plodding along...ha.


You got a quite a bit finished.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the concern and good wishes, y'all.

Kaye Jo, your condolences brought a giggle at your mind's pictures of my adventures. Thanks. Tomorrow morning could be interesting, to say the least. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: 

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lisa is having fun, snorkeling, and beachcombing in Hawaii- this photo caught my eye- the desolate northern coast, not sure which island.


Might be Oahu.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Might be Oahu.


I have managed to forget which islands she said she would visit. She rang from the airport on the way out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the concern and good wishes, y'all.
> 
> Kaye Jo, your condolences brought a giggle at your mind's pictures of my adventures. Thanks. Tomorrow morning could be interesting, to say the least. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have managed to forget which islands she said she would visit. She rang from the airport on the way out.


I was thinking it looked a bit like the far side of Oahu, but I've only been there once and that was in 1983 in my senior year of high school.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A lovely day for Tyler's birthday. 
His favourite gift is the fire engine!
It was good fun seeing the children and family again and got to see the twins their friends had who will be one soon. You may remember the granny square crochet blankets I made last year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> A lovely day for Tyler's birthday.
> His favourite gift is the fire engine!
> It was good fun seeing the children and family again and got to see the twins their friends had who will be one soon. You may remember the granny square crochet blankets I made last year.


They all look to be having a fabulous time. 
I bet he was having so much fun playing with the buttons and everything on the fire engine.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They all look to be having a fabulous time.
> I bet he was having so much fun playing with the buttons and everything on the fire engine.


They sure were, Tyler got upset when we picked it up to set it off on the ground again, he did not want to share it with anyone lol!!.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> They sure were, Tyler got upset when we picked it up to set it off on the ground again, he did not want to share it with anyone lol!!.


LOL!!! Well sharing is sometimes over rated, especially when it comes to fire engines and good chocolate. :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> A lovely day for Tyler's birthday.
> His favourite gift is the fire engine!
> It was good fun seeing the children and family again and got to see the twins their friends had who will be one soon. You may remember the granny square crochet blankets I made last year.


Winter at it's best- chilly, but barely a cloud to be seen in the sky. That was a great day to celebrate!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Well sharing is sometimes over rated, especially when it comes to fire engines and good chocolate. :sm23:


His cake was amazing with so much detail in the icing. And it was a chocolate cake yum! I'm not used to having lots of children around so it was rather hectic while we were there. Glad we went but glad to be home to peace and quiet too. My leg has been aching a lot this week, so it was good to sit outside in the sun and watch the antics.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> His cake was amazing with so much detail in the icing. And it was a chocolate cake yum! I'm not used to having lots of children around so it was rather hectic while we were there. Glad we went but glad to be home to peace and quiet too. My leg has been aching a lot this week, so it was good to sit outside in the sun and watch the antics.


Yum for sure. lol
It is hard when you aren't used to them being around, but fun to sit and watch the chaos unfold too. 
Hopefully your leg will ease up.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's Tyler checking out his gifts


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yum for sure. lol
> It is hard when you aren't used to them being around, but fun to sit and watch the chaos unfold too.
> Hopefully your leg will ease up.


the cold weather is making , my leg act up more, a bit of a dull ache going on. Just glad I don't have the mess to clean up after the party.
The children were very well behaved, and the twins are adorable, almost walking and their parents are besotted with them. Amelia, who is Tyler's older sister almost 4, took my hand and gave me the grand tour of their new house, she's a real miss bossy lol! It's actually a 1970s vintage and they're slowly doing the renovations on it. It's quite big with 5 bedrooms and 3 children, 2 dogs and a cat.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here's Tyler checking out his gifts


What a cutie. 
Love the bounce house too, I bet the kids had a great time with that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> the cold weather is making , my leg act up more, a bit of a dull ache going on. Just glad I don't have the mess to clean up after the party.
> The children were very well behaved, and the twins are adorable, almost walking and their parents are besotted with them. Amelia, who is Tyler's older sister almost 4, took my hand and gave me the grand tour of their new house, she's a real miss bossy lol! It's actually a 1970s vintage and they're slowly doing the renovations on it. It's quite big with 5 bedrooms and 3 children, 2 dogs and a cat.


Little girls can be very bossy, but what fun. They have their work cut out for them. lol But it'll keep them young.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy Cow!!!!! When you do it, you really go all in, I'm so glad that you aren't too damaged, you are certain to be sore for a few days at least though, for sure. Poor Susan, you must have given her a good scare.
> I think you need some quiet knitting in a stationary place for a bit.
> We miss you tons too but know you are doing Gods work, so very glad when we get to hear from you.
> Gentle hugs to not injure you more.


Well said KayeJo.
Joy, so sorry you got roughed up so.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad they are keeping Ray longer and also glad he doesn't have the stress of remembering his behavior. Congrats to your grandson.
> I saw a picture on FB; was that him?


The face book picture was my daughter Carrol who is Tony's mother. Yes, the picture was of them. She is an officer for the same department Tony will be working for. Police work runs in his blood.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Joy. so sorry to hear about your fall. Hopefully you will not be too sore to move tomorrow. Prayers for you. Marilyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've got 6 quarts of okra processing right now. Calling it a day after they are done. Will just have to finish up tomorrow.


What a great picture Gwen, you look very busy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> As long as it doesn't go too high, you should be fine, the main problem is it getting to much pressure and hitting the ceiling, but most modern pressure canners have failsafes built in now so that they can't do that. But the food should taste just fine, Bonnie or one of our other veteran pressure canners would know better than I though, if I'm wrong.


That brought back memories, mother used to have a pressure cooker when I was a child , it used to make a whistling noise and sometimes hit the ceiling ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Just checking in, y'all.
> 
> Got caught up in a close encounter of the worst kind with a hand dolly about 8-9 feet long this afternoon--in a very dark hall at Elm. I didn't fall; I was tripped/thrown across the long base of the thing and made a 3-point landing on my chin, both hands, and the right shin just below the knee. Golly, there is a rather large swollen and bruising spot across that point and tender and bluish bruises on both palms. My chin (first point to make contact with the floor) is decorated with a large, dark purple bruise which resembles a goatee and keeps changing its purple areas and swelled places.
> 
> ...


Now Joy you know you can't win a fight with a hand dolly they are sneaky things always ready to trip you up when you are not looking .Joking aside 
I do hope you haven't done any lasting damage Joy , you sure are going to be sore and achy for a few days , take care and give yourself time to heal


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning y'all. Marla and I went in to Scottsbluff to pick up our Iris' that we'd ordered from the Iris show in June, and stopped at the coffee shop of course. The owner of the coffee shop wants me to make up several pairs of socks for her to sell in the store during and after the eclipse, we both agreed that it should be fairly inexpensive sock yarn as to be a price that will easily sell. So when I got home, I plundered my stash and found several skeins that I had gotten for $2/each and a bunch that I had inherited, so didn't cost anything, I'm going to go for approx 10 pair, and just make them between US size 6-10, mostly 8-10 I think. The I'll just do vanilla socks with the self striping yarns and do an easy pattern on the solid ones, wish me luck. lol


That sounds like a great idea, good way to earn some pin money. You never know, you might have the start of a sock retail empire in the making! lol


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> One or two more.


Wonderful pictures Kate. I'm glad you had a good time in spite of the weather, but I think you're probably used to the Scottish weather! DD, DSIL and DGD have just left for a week up in Orkney. Hope the weather plays nice for them. DGS is inter railing with some mates around Europe, last seen in Berlin.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone! I was sitting here with my computer, feeling that there was something I was missing, then it occurred to me that what I was actually missing was all my friends on KTP. Easily fixed, I only have to go to the website!
> 
> It has been quite a while since I looked in, but my excuse is that I have been busy! My one surviving aunt had her 90th birthday at the end of June, so we had a lovely family get together for that - one of the rare occasions when I have met up with extended family that no funeral has been involved. Then, a couple of weeks ago, it was my own birthday- my 70th - which I celebrated along with my best friend since school days, whose birthday was a week later (the same day, 21st July, as our Julie, so Happy Birthday, Julie, and I truly did think of you, especially as my BF is also a Barbara). So we had in total about 10 days of celebrations. Life is now beginning to return to normal, except that one of the grandsons will be 5 on Monday, so of course needs to come for a sleepover with us to mark the event. Then, in just over a week, we are off to France for a BIG family holiday - all 16 of us, in a farmhouse together. And, of course, we are well into school holidays, so even when we are not away with the family, they are liable to turn up at unexpected moments.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you Chris and to know that the only reason you have been MIA was because you were busy. Enjoy the summer with your family.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've got 6 quarts of okra processing right now. Calling it a day after they are done. Will just have to finish up tomorrow.


Lovely picture Gwen. You look like a lady really having fun doing what she's doing!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Just checking in, y'all.
> 
> Got caught up in a close encounter of the worst kind with a hand dolly about 8-9 feet long this afternoon--in a very dark hall at Elm. I didn't fall; I was tripped/thrown across the long base of the thing and made a 3-point landing on my chin, both hands, and the right shin just below the knee. Golly, there is a rather large swollen and bruising spot across that point and tender and bluish bruises on both palms. My chin (first point to make contact with the floor) is decorated with a large, dark purple bruise which resembles a goatee and keeps changing its purple areas and swelled places.
> 
> ...


Ouch!! That sounds painful. I'm glad nothing is broken but please take time out to rest and heal before you get back to work at Elm. Glad Susan was around to help, I bet you scared her. Gentle hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Well sharing is sometimes over rated, especially when it comes to fire engines and good chocolate. :sm23:


Agreed!! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just checking in, y'all.
> 
> Got caught up in a close encounter of the worst kind with a hand dolly about 8-9 feet long this afternoon--in a very dark hall at Elm. I didn't fall; I was tripped/thrown across the long base of the thing and made a 3-point landing on my chin, both hands, and the right shin just below the knee. Golly, there is a rather large swollen and bruising spot across that point and tender and bluish bruises on both palms. My chin (first point to make contact with the floor) is decorated with a large, dark purple bruise which resembles a goatee and keeps changing its purple areas and swelled places.
> 
> ...


Oh Joy, that sounds sore! Hope you are not in too much discomfort this morning. {{{very gentle hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

You do look busy, Gwen!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Got in a little tiswas with myself and knitting , nothing was right needles kept catching on stitch holder , yarn kept getting tangled then ended up with more loose stitches than I care to remember. Ended up flogging and knitting the strap of this onesie about 4 times I just couldn't leave it alone , and now when I thought I'd finished I've just spotted another loose stitch


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

and I don't have the energy you've had doing the painting, etc.! I do need to get the hair re-done but just haven't had the time &
$$.


kiwifrau said:


> Gwen, you look as though you are in your element, lol!
> I can't believe all the hard work you are doing, envy you. I just don't have the energy to do this anymore.
> 
> Oh, and I miss your purple hair....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love fried okra but have never had any luck frying it well so no I won't do that. Usually mix it with tomatoes or put it in soups.


Poledra65 said:


> Gwen, you look like you are having just way too much fun! lol
> David wants to know if you're going to use the canned okra to deep fry, lol, he loves fried okra.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Horrible new!!! Thank God nothing broken but sounds like you lost the fight with that dolly for sure! Praying for you to heal quickly.
I imagine you will hurt quite a bit in the morning. Also sounds as if you need a few days R & R from the Elm for sure!!!


jheiens said:


> Just checking in, y'all.
> 
> Got caught up in a close encounter of the worst kind with a hand dolly about 8-9 feet long this afternoon--in a very dark hall at Elm. I didn't fall; I was tripped/thrown across the long base of the thing and made a 3-point landing on my chin, both hands, and the right shin just below the knee. Golly, there is a rather large swollen and bruising spot across that point and tender and bluish bruises on both palms. My chin (first point to make contact with the floor) is decorated with a large, dark purple bruise which resembles a goatee and keeps changing its purple areas and swelled places.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute train and lovely cake. It sounds like you all had a good time. 


Fan said:


> A lovely day for Tyler's birthday.
> His favourite gift is the fire engine!
> It was good fun seeing the children and family again and got to see the twins their friends had who will be one soon. You may remember the granny square crochet blankets I made last year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This onsie (assuming that is right) is beyond cute. I love it; wish I had a little one to put it on! This is one of my favorites of your creations!


Swedenme said:


> Got in a little tiswas with myself and knitting , nothing was right needles kept catching on stitch holder , yarn kept getting tangled then ended up with more loose stitches than I care to remember. Ended up flogging and knitting the strap of this onesie about 4 times I just couldn't leave it alone , and now when I thought I'd finished I've just spotted another loose stitch


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> This onsie (assuming that is right) is beyond cute. I love it; wish I had a little one to put it on! This is one of my favorites of your creations!


Just realised I had posted it twice that's how much of a tiswas I was in . Settled down now as the second strap was done in minutes ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*HELP from anyone whose canned okra please!* I've never done okra before so I'm in a quandary. I took the okra out of the canner this morning and the water in the jars looks MUDDY or rusty!!!
I washed the okra before cutting it. Cooked it briefly per recipe (3 min.), drained it, packed it in the jars, and then poured boiling water over it before processing it in the pressure cooker. It looks like a disaster! Thank goodness I didn't get it all done last night.

Should I have used filtered water??? Should I throw it out??? Should I have rinsed it after draining it??? Waiting to hear a verdict before tackling the last bit of okra.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love fried okra but have never had any luck frying it well so no I won't do that. Usually mix it with tomatoes or put it in soups.


Had to go search to see what okra was still not sure but the pictures did vaguely remind me of something , will have to see if I remember what


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ALSO...should have started my posting with *Good Morning Everyone! *


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for checking Sonja. I know you will let me know if you remember. My initial reaction is to toss it!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for checking Sonja. I know you will let me know if you remember. My initial reaction is to toss it!


Just saw this picture Gwen looks just like yours


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I saw this picture too when searching recipes too but in reading the recipe but from reading the recipe I believe they put kale in with the okra so I thought the dark was the swiss chard. Of course, I very well could be wrong!

If no one else responds I may well go by the county extension office with a jar Monday and in the mean time make a soup with the remainder of the okra and then can it all as a soup. Lot more work but would save the remaining okra from what now looks awful!

Thanks for your input Sonja! By the way I love the Healthy Living site the picture came from!


Swedenme said:


> Just saw this picture Gwen looks just like yours


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Got back earlier today, but this is the first chance I've had to get on here. We had a really nice time although the weather wasn't great, but we managed to get out between showers! I took some photos for you while we were away.
> Thanks for starting us off Sam, and thanks again to Gwen for finishing my summary and posting for us.


Love the photos Kate, thanks for sharing. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've got 6 quarts of okra processing right now. Calling it a day after they are done. Will just have to finish up tomorrow.


You are really enjoying yourself! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just found that green foods can sometimes turn olive or brown due to chlorophyll breaking down, over cooking, or too mature veggies but are safe to eat. Will assume this is the issue but still may turn the rest into soup. Hope anyone else with input will share.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Had to go search to see what okra was still not sure but the pictures did vaguely remind me of something , will have to see if I remember what


We see okra quite a bit in supermarkets around here as we have quite a large Asian community. I have only eaten it once, in a meal served by an Indian family. Not all that impressed with it and would have no idea how to cook it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am! Tired by the end of each day of canning but sure am sleeping soundly! It has been so long since I did any canning/preserving I had forgotten how much I enjoyed doing it.


sugarsugar said:


> You are really enjoying yourself! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to hate okra. I like it now either fried (which I don't do) or stewed in tomatoes or in a soup. I remember my mom fixed it once and it was so horribly slimy I gagged when trying it. I've learned that the "slimy" actually helps as a thickening in soups and with tomato it doesn't taste or feel slimy. When fried well it has a nut like flavor to me. I've just never been capable of frying it well. If I remember correctly, okra is traditionally an African food.


angelam said:


> We see okra quite a bit in supermarkets around here as we have quite a large Asian community. I have only eaten it once, in a meal served by an Indian family. Not all that impressed with it and would have no idea how to cook it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Just checking in, y'all.
> 
> Got caught up in a close encounter of the worst kind with a hand dolly about 8-9 feet long this afternoon--in a very dark hall at Elm. I didn't fall; I was tripped/thrown across the long base of the thing and made a 3-point landing on my chin, both hands, and the right shin just below the knee. Golly, there is a rather large swollen and bruising spot across that point and tender and bluish bruises on both palms. My chin (first point to make contact with the floor) is decorated with a large, dark purple bruise which resembles a goatee and keeps changing its purple areas and swelled places.
> 
> ...


Oh my Goodness, that sounds very nasty! :sm06: I hope you havent done any proper damage to yourself. Hope you arent in too much pain tomorrow. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> A lovely day for Tyler's birthday.
> His favourite gift is the fire engine!
> It was good fun seeing the children and family again and got to see the twins their friends had who will be one soon. You may remember the granny square crochet blankets I made last year.


That is a very cool looking fire engine! And gorgeous children. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Got in a little tiswas with myself and knitting , nothing was right needles kept catching on stitch holder , yarn kept getting tangled then ended up with more loose stitches than I care to remember. Ended up flogging and knitting the strap of this onesie about 4 times I just couldn't leave it alone , and now when I thought I'd finished I've just spotted another loose stitch


I think it looks very cute and well done.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> We see okra quite a bit in supermarkets around here as we have quite a large Asian community. I have only eaten it once, in a meal served by an Indian family. Not all that impressed with it and would have no idea how to cook it.


That's were I think I've seen it , I go sometimes with my middle son to an Asian supermarket , he likes spices the hotter the better , doesnt take after his mother , ????
I've never looked in my local supermarket, something to check out next time I'm there


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *HELP from anyone whose canned okra please!* I've never done okra before so I'm in a quandary. I took the okra out of the canner this morning and the water in the jars looks MUDDY or rusty!!!
> I washed the okra before cutting it. Cooked it briefly per recipe (3 min.), drained it, packed it in the jars, and then poured boiling water over it before processing it in the pressure cooker. It looks like a disaster! Thank goodness I didn't get it all done last night.
> 
> Should I have used filtered water??? Should I throw it out??? Should I have rinsed it after draining it??? Waiting to hear a verdict before tackling the last bit of okra.


Sorry I cant help, someone will have an answer for you soon. Hoping it is how it should be....

And I just read next post.... good morning to you too. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I think it looks very cute and well done.


I do too ????. I've tweaked my basic pattern slightly round the decrease areas and i like the mock cable up back and front which was a middle of the night accident shhh dont tell anyone ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am! Tired by the end of each day of canning but sure am sleeping soundly! It has been so long since I did any canning/preserving I had forgotten how much I enjoyed doing it.


 :sm24: And I just looked up Okra as I have never had it.... it is $15 kilo in our supermarkets here. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I do too ????. I've tweaked my basic pattern slightly round the decrease areas and i like the mock cable up back and front which was a middle of the night accident shhh dont tell anyone ????


Whispering...."Ok I wont tell." Shh..... lol.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, DH headed to the flea market and then will swing by grocery store to pick up a few things needed to make a soup. All is well on the canning front...LOL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That's high for sure! Since it is grown locally our is not anywhere near that! I got 26 lbs/about 11.79 kilo for $25 from the farmer's market.


sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: And I just looked up Okra as I have never had it.... it is $15 kilo in our supermarkets here. :sm19:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Whispering...."Ok I wont tell." Shh..... lol.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be back shortly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That's high for sure! Since it is grown locally our is not anywhere near that! I got 26 lbs/about 11.79 kilo for $25 from the farmer's market.


Yep I gathered it must be lots cheaper there, assumed you had bought quite a lot. Gosh what a difference though, yours is about $2 per kilo. :sm19:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I am getting repeated pop-ups re a free I phone. Very annoying!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm baaaaacccckkkk! LOL!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I used to hate okra. I like it now either fried (which I don't do) or stewed in tomatoes or in a soup. I remember my mom fixed it once and it was so horribly slimy I gagged when trying it. I've learned that the "slimy" actually helps as a thickening in soups and with tomato it doesn't taste or feel slimy. When fried well it has a nut like flavor to me. I've just never been capable of frying it well. If I remember correctly, okra is traditionally an African food.


Thanks for that Gwen. It was the "slimy" that put me off!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got in a little tiswas with myself and knitting , nothing was right needles kept catching on stitch holder , yarn kept getting tangled then ended up with more loose stitches than I care to remember. Ended up flogging and knitting the strap of this onesie about 4 times I just couldn't leave it alone , and now when I thought I'd finished I've just spotted another loose stitch


It is odd sometimes how some things just will not come together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I am getting repeated pop-ups re a free I phone. Very annoying!!!


Maybe you should let Admin know!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got in a little tiswas with myself and knitting , nothing was right needles kept catching on stitch holder , yarn kept getting tangled then ended up with more loose stitches than I care to remember. Ended up flogging and knitting the strap of this onesie about 4 times I just couldn't leave it alone , and now when I thought I'd finished I've just spotted another loose stitch


Check out YouTube to see how to even out tension by loosening other stitches in the loose stitch area. You may not even see the difference any more.

I love your creations and this one us especially darling.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> One or two more.


Those photos are breathtaking! And of course getting to see you is great, also!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone! I was sitting here with my computer, feeling that there was something I was missing, then it occurred to me that what I was actually missing was all my friends on KTP. Easily fixed, I only have to go to the website!
> 
> It has been quite a while since I looked in, but my excuse is that I have been busy! My one surviving aunt had her 90th birthday at the end of June, so we had a lovely family get together for that - one of the rare occasions when I have met up with extended family that no funeral has been involved. Then, a couple of weeks ago, it was my own birthday- my 70th - which I celebrated along with my best friend since school days, whose birthday was a week later (the same day, 21st July, as our Julie, so Happy Birthday, Julie, and I truly did think of you, especially as my BF is also a Barbara). So we had in total about 10 days of celebrations. Life is now beginning to return to normal, except that one of the grandsons will be 5 on Monday, so of course needs to come for a sleepover with us to mark the event. Then, in just over a week, we are off to France for a BIG family holiday - all 16 of us, in a farmhouse together. And, of course, we are well into school holidays, so even when we are not away with the family, they are liable to turn up at unexpected moments.
> 
> ...


It's nice to hear from you Chris! And a belated happy birthday! It's wonderful to get together with family for something besides funerals. Enjoy your time with all of them! Pop in as you can. We'll keep your seat for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I spoke with Shirley (Designer1234) earlier, she asked me to say hello to everyone at the Tea Party- she and Pat were off out for a walk around the local market- so it was a relatively brief conversation. On the island the effect of the fires is mostly the smoke in the sky.


Thank you for the update, Julie. I was thinking of her Friday. We had dinner with DH's cousin who was telling us that one of his nephews is a curler. He is a member of a "local" curling club. Very prestigious, as I understand it. And very expensive to be a member of! "Local" being about an hour east. I remembered Shirley's family being involved with curling events.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just checking in, y'all.
> 
> Got caught up in a close encounter of the worst kind with a hand dolly about 8-9 feet long this afternoon--in a very dark hall at Elm. I didn't fall; I was tripped/thrown across the long base of the thing and made a 3-point landing on my chin, both hands, and the right shin just below the knee. Golly, there is a rather large swollen and bruising spot across that point and tender and bluish bruises on both palms. My chin (first point to make contact with the floor) is decorated with a large, dark purple bruise which resembles a goatee and keeps changing its purple areas and swelled places.
> 
> ...


Oh no! Please get exrays to make sure you are all right! Did someone leave the hand cart in the wrong place/position that you didn't see it or expect it to be there? Sending prayers for swift healing. You are going to have some gorgeous "makeup " for a few days! You need some bubble wrap!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got in a little tiswas with myself and knitting , nothing was right needles kept catching on stitch holder , yarn kept getting tangled then ended up with more loose stitches than I care to remember. Ended up flogging and knitting the strap of this onesie about 4 times I just couldn't leave it alone , and now when I thought I'd finished I've just spotted another loose stitch


Sorry you've had to visit the frog pond, and still a loose stitch, but it's very pretty!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joy--hope you're not feeling extra hurt today. That sometimes happens. I hope you'll heal up quickly. 

Kate -- great photos. So glad you were able to get away and celebrate your anniversary.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Had a great time on the Rock River and Lake Koshkanong at Dan & Linda's cottage: Not sure whose smiles were bigger. This, FYI, is a carp fish and was thrown back. It was 14" long. DGS will get his photo on the "champion's" wall at the cottage! Not sure that DGD will be a fisher woman, but she sure will look fantastic whenever she does it! (right now, she just wants to do everything that her cousin does!).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I used to hate okra. I like it now either fried (which I don't do) or stewed in tomatoes or in a soup. I remember my mom fixed it once and it was so horribly slimy I gagged when trying it. I've learned that the "slimy" actually helps as a thickening in soups and with tomato it doesn't taste or feel slimy. When fried well it has a nut like flavor to me. I've just never been capable of frying it well. If I remember correctly, okra is traditionally an African food.


I wish I could answer your question, Gwen. I'Ve never canned it, or seen it canned. The only way I've eaten it was deep fried. Do be aware that it is in the nightshade family and may cause a flare up in your RA.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *HELP from anyone whose canned okra please!* I've never done okra before so I'm in a quandary. I took the okra out of the canner this morning and the water in the jars looks MUDDY or rusty!!!
> I washed the okra before cutting it. Cooked it briefly per recipe (3 min.), drained it, packed it in the jars, and then poured boiling water over it before processing it in the pressure cooker. It looks like a disaster! Thank goodness I didn't get it all done last night.
> 
> Should I have used filtered water??? Should I throw it out??? Should I have rinsed it after draining it??? Waiting to hear a verdict before tackling the last bit of okra.


It looks like all the canned okra I have ever seen. It always darkens when pressure canned. As one who doesn't like okra, it was never something I, myself, would can. 
Loved the pictures of the fishers. Hope your little girl will enjoy it as a sport the rest of her life. It has been wonderful for me. 
Molly still off her food. Vet doesn't know what the problem is as blood sugar is fine. Did give her NSAID for her arthritis. This surely goofs up trying to keep her stable with her insulin. Kindly add prayers for this furbaby. She did eat a half can of wet food, so it may be that we will be doing pricey wet food for a while. She refused beef broth kibble this AM. Worrisome. She still wants to walk and snoop.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> I am getting repeated pop-ups re a free I phone. Very annoying!!!


Report it to admin. Mine have gone away again, finally. I know that they are working on a fix for it , but that doesn't help the frustration. I resorted to using the laptop for a few days. And I have finally just installed the update on my iPhone. I have been putting it off but there was a thing on the news yesterday to get the updates installed as there were some big issues that needed the update. I didn't read the article but I've put it off for weeks so figured it was time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Had a great time on the Rock River and Lake Koshkanong at Dan & Linda's cottage: Not sure whose smiles were bigger. This, FYI, is a carp fish and was thrown back. It was 14" long. DGS will get his photo on the "champion's" wall at the cottage! Not sure that DGD will be a fisher woman, but she sure will look fantastic whenever she does it! (right now, she just wants to do everything that her cousin does!).


Cute! And great memories made.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That brought back memories, mother used to have a pressure cooker when I was a child , it used to make a whistling noise and sometimes hit the ceiling ????


 :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> That sounds like a great idea, good way to earn some pin money. You never know, you might have the start of a sock retail empire in the making! lol


LOL!!! That would be interesting indeed. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wonderful pictures Kate. I'm glad you had a good time in spite of the weather, but I think you're probably used to the Scottish weather! DD, DSIL and DGD have just left for a week up in Orkney. Hope the weather plays nice for them. DGS is inter railing with some mates around Europe, last seen in Berlin.


Sounds like they are all having a great time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got in a little tiswas with myself and knitting , nothing was right needles kept catching on stitch holder , yarn kept getting tangled then ended up with more loose stitches than I care to remember. Ended up flogging and knitting the strap of this onesie about 4 times I just couldn't leave it alone , and now when I thought I'd finished I've just spotted another loose stitch


That's adorable, loose stitch or not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen, I think okra does that, I seem to remember that it turns brownish when canned, so should be just fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Had a great time on the Rock River and Lake Koshkanong at Dan & Linda's cottage: Not sure whose smiles were bigger. This, FYI, is a carp fish and was thrown back. It was 14" long. DGS will get his photo on the "champion's" wall at the cottage! Not sure that DGD will be a fisher woman, but she sure will look fantastic whenever she does it! (right now, she just wants to do everything that her cousin does!).


They look like they are having a great time, and well done on catching fish!!! 
LOL!! DGD is a cutie, she's definitely stylin'. :sm24:

Edit:
Lol! David's analyzing the photo, trying to figure out what kind of carp. :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It looks like all the canned okra I have ever seen. It always darkens when pressure canned. As one who doesn't like okra, it was never something I, myself, would can.
> Loved the pictures of the fishers. Hope your little girl will enjoy it as a sport the rest of her life. It has been wonderful for me.
> Molly still off her food. Vet doesn't know what the problem is as blood sugar is fine. Did give her NSAID for her arthritis. This surely goofs up trying to keep her stable with her insulin. Kindly add prayers for this furbaby. She did eat a half can of wet food, so it may be that we will be doing pricey wet food for a while. She refused beef broth kibble this AM. Worrisome. She still wants to walk and snoop.


Poor Molly, definitely will keep her in prayers, hopefully she'll starting eating properly again soon.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor Molly, definitely will keep her in prayers, hopefully she'll starting eating properly again soon.


Thank you so very much. Perhaps she has suddenly turned markedly old over night. She is 11 now, 12 in November.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Sorry you've had to visit the frog pond, and still a loose stitch, but it's very pretty!


Thankyou Tami I'm almost finished .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Had a great time on the Rock River and Lake Koshkanong at Dan & Linda's cottage: Not sure whose smiles were bigger. This, FYI, is a carp fish and was thrown back. It was 14" long. DGS will get his photo on the "champion's" wall at the cottage! Not sure that DGD will be a fisher woman, but she sure will look fantastic whenever she does it! (right now, she just wants to do everything that her cousin does!).


Lovely pictures Jeanette , looks like everyone is enjoying the beautiful sunshine, Granddaughter looks super cool ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's adorable, loose stitch or not.


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you so very much. Perhaps she has suddenly turned markedly old over night. She is 11 now, 12 in November.


I was wondering how old she was , always a worry when they stop eating , hopefully she will get her appetite back soon


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Great pictures of the GC--love to go fishing myself!

Sonja, I love that pattern on your onesie.

Here is what I did yesterday.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear Molly dog is off her feed, but I'm glad her blood sugar is normal. I hope it's just a temporary thing and she is soon back to her regular self.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just checking in, y'all.
> 
> Got caught up in a close encounter of the worst kind with a hand dolly about 8-9 feet long this afternoon--in a very dark hall at Elm. I didn't fall; I was tripped/thrown across the long base of the thing and made a 3-point landing on my chin, both hands, and the right shin just below the knee. Golly, there is a rather large swollen and bruising spot across that point and tender and bluish bruises on both palms. My chin (first point to make contact with the floor) is decorated with a large, dark purple bruise which resembles a goatee and keeps changing its purple areas and swelled places.
> 
> ...


Oh, no, Joy. I'm sorry you took the terrible fall but since you didn't break anything, I hope you aren't too long recovering


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Winter at it's best- chilly, but barely a cloud to be seen in the sky. That was a great day to celebrate!


Couldn't have been too cold, everyone is barefoot????


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *HELP from anyone whose canned okra please!* I've never done okra before so I'm in a quandary. I took the okra out of the canner this morning and the water in the jars looks MUDDY or rusty!!!
> I washed the okra before cutting it. Cooked it briefly per recipe (3 min.), drained it, packed it in the jars, and then poured boiling water over it before processing it in the pressure cooker. It looks like a disaster! Thank goodness I didn't get it all done last night.
> 
> Should I have used filtered water??? Should I throw it out??? Should I have rinsed it after draining it??? Waiting to hear a verdict before tackling the last bit of okra.


I showed the pic to Marvin, he grew up on the stuff. He says it looks great. I thought it looks like what you get out of a can from the store. I think the color comes from the okra itself.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> the cold weather is making , my leg act up more, a bit of a dull ache going on. Just glad I don't have the mess to clean up after the party.
> The children were very well behaved, and the twins are adorable, almost walking and their parents are besotted with them. Amelia, who is Tyler's older sister almost 4, took my hand and gave me the grand tour of their new house, she's a real miss bossy lol! It's actually a 1970s vintage and they're slowly doing the renovations on it. It's quite big with 5 bedrooms and 3 children, 2 dogs and a cat.


Quite the fancy blow up play centre they have, wow! The kids must love that. 
I think every family has the one relative who loves to give noisy toys, the kids love them but drive the parents nuts????????my brother made a point every Christmas to get my kids the noisiest thing he could find when they were young????
It's so great you have so many kids in your life, it would be pretty boring without them

Hope your leg is better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Got in a little tiswas with myself and knitting , nothing was right needles kept catching on stitch holder , yarn kept getting tangled then ended up with more loose stitches than I care to remember. Ended up flogging and knitting the strap of this onesie about 4 times I just couldn't leave it alone , and now when I thought I'd finished I've just spotted another loose stitch


Even with all the troubles, that sure turned out great


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, after a rough night of very little sleep and no chance in sight of getting any at the moment I am going to attempt sharing some pictures. Be patient with me as I have not done this in a while and am a bit out of practice


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor Molly, definitely will keep her in prayers, hopefully she'll starting eating properly again soon.


Ditto


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great pictures of the GC--love to go fishing myself!
> 
> Sonja, I love that pattern on your onesie.
> 
> Here is what I did yesterday.


Cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, after a rough night of very little sleep and no chance in sight of getting any at the moment I am going to attempt sharing some pictures. Be patient with me as I have not done this in a while and am a bit out of practice


I look forward to the pictures. I can have patience for that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great picture of you, looks like you are really enjoying yourself. I've never even seen okra so can't help you on that front but I do know some varieties of green beans turn the water burnish like that. As long as they are sealed, they should be good.
As to your question about the canner, I'm not much help with that either, my canner doesn't have a gauge, the pressure is regulated by a weight, I have different rings that fit over the 5 pound one to make 10 & 15. I can't imagine a pound or 2 over making any difference.

Sorleena, great projects, love the knitting chickens.

Rookie, great pictures of the GKs, so cute.

Tami, I think Shirley's sister & niece were on the Olympic curling teams but I'm not positive.

We had a great time at supper last night but I couldn't get DH to come home, ????It was 1:30'when I got to bed, I'm too ,old for that???? My food was a great hit & except for DH, surprise surprise ????, everyone loved the cherry topping


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I look forward to the pictures. I can have patience for that!


A few more


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

just a few more


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing EJS.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great pictures of the GC--love to go fishing myself!
> 
> Sonja, I love that pattern on your onesie.
> 
> Here is what I did yesterday.


Those are great, love the knitting chickens. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, after a rough night of very little sleep and no chance in sight of getting any at the moment I am going to attempt sharing some pictures. Be patient with me as I have not done this in a while and am a bit out of practice


Those are great!!! How far into Nebraska did you come, too bad it wasn't to this side of the state, we could have met up. 
I sure hope you get some decent sleep in soon, sleep deprivation is not fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> A few more


Those are great too.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great!!! How far into Nebraska did you come, too bad it wasn't to this side of the state, we could have met up.
> I sure hope you get some decent sleep in soon, sleep deprivation is not fun.


We were in Trenton, which is a tiny place just outside McCook. It is about a 4 hour drive to Cheyenne from there. I didn't go visit any of my family in Wyoming as this was a trip for her. I did think about it though 
We talked a lot about doing it again at some time. One of these days I will get to meet up with some of you. That is the hope!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Great pictures of the GC--love to go fishing myself!
> 
> Sonja, I love that pattern on your onesie.
> 
> Here is what I did yesterday.


That llama bag is adorable. My eldest had a cleaning business with a friend and they called themselves the " two moppin llamas". LOL

I agree that onesie is adorable Sonja.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> We were in Trenton, which is a tiny place just outside McCook. It is about a 4 hour drive to Cheyenne from there. I didn't go visit any of my family in Wyoming as this was a trip for her. I did think about it though
> We talked a lot about doing it again at some time. One of these days I will get to meet up with some of you. That is the hope!


That's not too far, it would be wonderful if you decided to come back this way and visit in Wyoming. But I do understand doing the things that she came up for. :sm24:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

We arrived home in time to enjoy a "First Friday" downtown. Got this pic while walking to town to check out the goings on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Great pictures of the GC--love to go fishing myself!
> 
> Sonja, I love that pattern on your onesie.
> 
> Here is what I did yesterday.


They are lovely Sorlenna , love the chicken bag


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Even with all the troubles, that sure turned out great


Thank you Bonnie

Glad you had a nice time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> We arrived home in time to enjoy a "First Friday" downtown. Got this pic while walking to town to check out the goings on.


Lovely pictures, looks like you had a nice time and nice weather , are these your grandchildren


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> We arrived home in time to enjoy a "First Friday" downtown. Got this pic while walking to town to check out the goings on.


Awe! What a great picture!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable kids; those smiles on everyone's face tells it all.


RookieRetiree said:


> Had a great time on the Rock River and Lake Koshkanong at Dan & Linda's cottage: Not sure whose smiles were bigger. This, FYI, is a carp fish and was thrown back. It was 14" long. DGS will get his photo on the "champion's" wall at the cottage! Not sure that DGD will be a fisher woman, but she sure will look fantastic whenever she does it! (right now, she just wants to do everything that her cousin does!).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never stopped eating it and it has never caused any issues with the RA (knock on wood!) Appreciate the heads-up and concern though. :sm02: 


tami_ohio said:


> I wish I could answer your question, Gwen. I'Ve never canned it, or seen it canned. The only way I've eaten it was deep fried. Do be aware that it is in the nightshade family and may cause a flare up in your RA.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor Molly. Will certainly keep her in my prayers. Also, thanks for the info on the okra from you and to a few others that have also mentioned it.


flyty1n said:


> It looks like all the canned okra I have ever seen. It always darkens when pressure canned. As one who doesn't like okra, it was never something I, myself, would can.
> Loved the pictures of the fishers. Hope your little girl will enjoy it as a sport the rest of her life. It has been wonderful for me.
> Molly still off her food. Vet doesn't know what the problem is as blood sugar is fine. Did give her NSAID for her arthritis. This surely goofs up trying to keep her stable with her insulin. Kindly add prayers for this furbaby. She did eat a half can of wet food, so it may be that we will be doing pricey wet food for a while. She refused beef broth kibble this AM. Worrisome. She still wants to walk and snoop.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are so cute! I especially love the llama fabric.


Sorlenna said:


> Great pictures of the GC--love to go fishing myself!
> 
> Sonja, I love that pattern on your onesie.
> 
> Here is what I did yesterday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Evelyn and also to Marvin. Good to have the feedback.


EJS said:


> I showed the pic to Marvin, he grew up on the stuff. He says it looks great. I thought it looks like what you get out of a can from the store. I think the color comes from the okra itself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the pictures Evelyn. That sunset is beautiful.


EJS said:


> Well, after a rough night of very little sleep and no chance in sight of getting any at the moment I am going to attempt sharing some pictures. Be patient with me as I have not done this in a while and am a bit out of practice


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What an awesome trip you had! You got to see so much and a variety of things. Didn't know where the geographic center of USA was;
interesting for sure. Your view in the mornings must have been so relaxing.


EJS said:


> just a few more


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great picture of you and the grandkids. You have such a lovely smile.


EJS said:


> We arrived home in time to enjoy a "First Friday" downtown. Got this pic while walking to town to check out the goings on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have been getting veggies chopped and ground beef browned. Now have soup in the canner and at least enough for 1 or 2 more loads to process. I used okra, tomatoes, carrots, bell pepper, mushrooms, celery, onion, and sweet potatoes along with browned ground beef and beef broth. Really smells good. Processing for 75 minutes so have a nice break for awhile.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> They look like they are having a great time, and well done on catching fish!!!
> LOL!! DGD is a cutie, she's definitely stylin'. :sm24:
> 
> Edit:
> Lol! David's analyzing the photo, trying to figure out what kind of carp. :sm16: :sm09:


Either a Common carp or Rutgers Raritan River Fish..probably the common.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great pictures of the GC--love to go fishing myself!
> 
> Sonja, I love that pattern on your onesie.
> 
> Here is what I did yesterday.


Love it. Do you already have a recipient? If not, I'm interested; it's perfect for my sister.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe you should let Admin know!


I responded via "report issue" and thought that would get to admin. Evidently not.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Check out YouTube to see how to even out tension by loosening other stitches in the loose stitch area. You may not even see the difference any more.
> 
> I love your creations and this one us especially darling.


Thank you Jeanette I will take a look


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> I responded via "report issue" and thought that would get to admin. Evidently not.


Admin put a note out; I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great pictures of the GC--love to go fishing myself!
> 
> Sonja, I love that pattern on your onesie.
> 
> Here is what I did yesterday.


I love these.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have been getting veggies chopped and ground beef browned. Now have soup in the canner and at least enough for 1 or 2 more loads to process. I used okra, tomatoes, carrots, bell pepper, mushrooms, celery, onion, and sweet potatoes along with browned ground beef and beef broth. Really smells good. Processing for 75 minutes so have a nice break for awhile.


That sounds so yummy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Either a Common carp or Rutgers Raritan River Fish..probably the common.


Thank you, now he has to look up the second one. LOL!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Couldn't have been too cold, everyone is barefoot????


Not compared with the cold you get! My barometer read -2 C at about 4 a.m., rising to -1 at daybreak.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, after a rough night of very little sleep and no chance in sight of getting any at the moment I am going to attempt sharing some pictures. Be patient with me as I have not done this in a while and am a bit out of practice


Always good to see where other folks live!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great!!! How far into Nebraska did you come, too bad it wasn't to this side of the state, we could have met up.
> I sure hope you get some decent sleep in soon, sleep deprivation is not fun.


Echoing Kaye Jo's concern.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I responded via "report issue" and thought that would get to admin. Evidently not.


I've usually done it via PM- they can be slow to get back to you, though. I suspect 'report issue' is more for when you object to what the poster has said.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've usually done it via PM- they can be slow to get back to you, though. I suspect 'report issue' is more for when you object to what the poster has said.


Here is one of the notices with admin's suggestions:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-481320-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here is one of the notices with admin's suggestions:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-481320-1.html


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Couldn't have been too cold, everyone is barefoot????


It was 13C, outside and as you can see sunny. Our NZ children love to go barefoot even if it's cold. Also they were asked to remove their shoes before going inside, and didn't bother putting them on when they went out again.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Quite the fancy blow up play centre they have, wow! The kids must love that.
> I think every family has the one relative who loves to give noisy toys, the kids love them but drive the parents nuts????????my brother made a point every Christmas to get my kids the noisiest thing he could find when they were young????
> It's so great you have so many kids in your life, it would be pretty boring without them
> 
> Hope your leg is better soon.


The bouncy castle is a hired one, just for the party. They are very popular here for children's parties.
We were very surprised that Tyler loved his fire engine so much, he had a ball playing with it.
He's going to be quite a handsome young man, he's got his dads big brown eyes, and mums beautiful red gold hair.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Re the pop ups I have had a bad one saying I've won an Apple iPhone. It freezes the screen on KP and I reported it.
We have put in a very high security wall to stop it showing up.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen your canning is fantastic, you're going to have some terrific winter meals after all that hard work.
I've seen okra in our stores but never tried it. Might buy some as it's got me interested. I will have to find out how to cook it, any ideas much appreciated.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gwen your canning is fantastic, you're going to have some terrific winter meals after all that hard work.
> I've seen okra in our stores but never tried it. Might buy some as it's got me interested. I will have to find out how to cook it, any ideas much appreciated.


I prefer it in a gumbo, but as Gwen does, it pairs nicely with tomatoes. I leave the okra undercooked.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> We arrived home in time to enjoy a "First Friday" downtown. Got this pic while walking to town to check out the goings on.


Great photos of your travels & what a great picture of you & the GKs. Too bad you didn't get a chance to visit your relatives too


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, making memories with grands, always fun.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, nice bags, especially love knitting chickens. But then I love knitting and love chickens.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

EJS, Enjoyed pics, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, you are really on a roll. I still have to dig out that recipe for you.

I got the garden weeded this morning, still need to go get the quad & wagon & haul away things, mostly volunteer dill & poppies going to seed. I picked beans & snap peas, not lots just enough for a couple of meals & I pulled dill & made the little frozen patties of it, not a big job so I'll see how it tastes, if it's good it will definitely be something I'll be doing again. It was cloudy when I went out first thing but has cleared off & is hot & muggy & we are now under a storm warning.
DILs friend came & picked rasberries this morning
I decided to have a little rest & then need to get the flower beds weeded again

I took more photos if my flowers, hope you aren't getting sick of them????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Admin put a note out; I'll see if I can find it.


Thank you, Rookie.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie, your flowers are beautiful. I love that you post pictures of them. Flowers always brighten one's day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> Well, after a rough night of very little sleep and no chance in sight of getting any at the moment I am going to attempt sharing some pictures. Be patient with me as I have not done this in a while and am a bit out of practice


Peaceful! Thank you for sharing


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> A few more


Somewhere I have pictures of my kids at the geographical center of the USA


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, you are really on a roll. I still have to dig out that recipe for you.
> 
> I got the garden weeded this morning, still need to go get the quad & wagon & haul away things, mostly volunteer dill & poppies going to seed. I picked beans & snap peas, not lots just enough for a couple of meals & I pulled dill & made the little frozen patties of it, not a big job so I'll see how it tastes, if it's good it will definitely be something I'll be doing again. It was cloudy when I went out first thing but has cleared off & is hot & muggy & we are now under a storm warning.
> DILs friend came & picked rasberries this morning
> ...


Never get tired of seeing them!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, you are really on a roll. I still have to dig out that recipe for you.
> 
> I got the garden weeded this morning, still need to go get the quad & wagon & haul away things, mostly volunteer dill & poppies going to seed. I picked beans & snap peas, not lots just enough for a couple of meals & I pulled dill & made the little frozen patties of it, not a big job so I'll see how it tastes, if it's good it will definitely be something I'll be doing again. It was cloudy when I went out first thing but has cleared off & is hot & muggy & we are now under a storm warning.
> DILs friend came & picked rasberries this morning
> ...


They are beautiful Bonnie. After you have done your weeding do you want to come and do mine please ? Pretty please ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Went to visit my DB in hospital tonight and I'm really worried about him, he doesn't seem any better and he says he's feeling awful. He's on 3 antibiotics and still they can't get on top of the infection - I don't think they will until they take the leg off, but whether his heart is strong enough for that operation is debatable. They don't seem to be giving him much information and his wife is a 'bury your head in the sand and pretend it's not happening' kind of person, so it's difficult. I want to go and demand some sort of answer, but it's not really my call. The vascular surgeon is coming to see him on Tuesday so hopefully we will know more then. Keep him in your prayers please.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went to visit my DB in hospital tonight and I'm really worried about him, he doesn't seem any better and he says he's feeling awful. He's on 3 antibiotics and still they can't get on top of the infection - I don't think they will until they take the leg off, but whether his heart is strong enough for that operation is debatable. They don't seem to be giving him much information and his wife is a 'bury your head in the sand and pretend it's not happening' kind of person, so it's difficult. I want to go and demand some sort of answer, but it's not really my call. The vascular surgeon is coming to see him on Tuesday so hopefully we will know more then. Keep him in your prayers please.


So sorry for your brother. Prayers for him..does he have a first name we can use in prayer? PM me if you choose.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've been watching wild Alaska live . I enjoyed it but I was expecting more bears down by the rivers as the salmon were in full flow . Always wanted to visit Yellowstone now want to visit Alaska too . I find it amazing that the whole of the UK could fit into Alaska nearly 8 TIMES yet it only has a population of Leeds(78 thousand) which is a medium size city here in Yorkshire .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Went to visit my DB in hospital tonight and I'm really worried about him, he doesn't seem any better and he says he's feeling awful. He's on 3 antibiotics and still they can't get on top of the infection - I don't think they will until they take the leg off, but whether his heart is strong enough for that operation is debatable. They don't seem to be giving him much information and his wife is a 'bury your head in the sand and pretend it's not happening' kind of person, so it's difficult. I want to go and demand some sort of answer, but it's not really my call. The vascular surgeon is coming to see him on Tuesday so hopefully we will know more then. Keep him in your prayers please.


So sorry to hear about your brother Kate , I'm sorry but I will never blindly trust doctors again , maybe you should ask your brother if you can find out the information for him


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went to visit my DB in hospital tonight and I'm really worried about him, he doesn't seem any better and he says he's feeling awful. He's on 3 antibiotics and still they can't get on top of the infection - I don't think they will until they take the leg off, but whether his heart is strong enough for that operation is debatable. They don't seem to be giving him much information and his wife is a 'bury your head in the sand and pretend it's not happening' kind of person, so it's difficult. I want to go and demand some sort of answer, but it's not really my call. The vascular surgeon is coming to see him on Tuesday so hopefully we will know more then. Keep him in your prayers please.


From your mouth to God's ears.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if you do try it don't cook it by itself; it is VERY slimy that way. I like it stewed with tomatoes or deep fried. I am horrible at frying it (don't know what I do wrong) so I never fry it myself. One of the fast food places here makes the best fried so if I must have it fried I cheat and go there.


Fan said:


> Gwen your canning is fantastic, you're going to have some terrific winter meals after all that hard work. Okra also makes great pickles. I've put a download of recipe for frying it for you. It has a nut like flavor fried IMHO.
> 
> I've seen okra in our stores but never tried it. Might buy some as it's got me interested. I will have to find out how to cook it, any ideas much appreciated.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolute fantastic in a gumbo!


RookieRetiree said:


> I prefer it in a gumbo, but as Gwen does, it pairs nicely with tomatoes. I leave the okra undercooked.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I can almost smell your beautiful flowers. You really have a green thumb. Your flower beds are what I wish I had!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, you are really on a roll. I still have to dig out that recipe for you.
> 
> I got the garden weeded this morning, still need to go get the quad & wagon & haul away things, mostly volunteer dill & poppies going to seed. I picked beans & snap peas, not lots just enough for a couple of meals & I pulled dill & made the little frozen patties of it, not a big job so I'll see how it tastes, if it's good it will definitely be something I'll be doing again. It was cloudy when I went out first thing but has cleared off & is hot & muggy & we are now under a storm warning.
> DILs friend came & picked rasberries this morning
> ...


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> I've been watching wild Alaska live . I enjoyed it but I was expecting more bears down by the rivers as the salmon were in full flow . Always wanted to visit Yellowstone now want to visit Alaska too . I find it amazing that the whole of the UK could fit into Alaska nearly 8 TIMES yet it only has a population of Leeds(78 thousand) which is a medium size city here in Yorkshire .


I saw this also and was fascinated. Looking to book a cruise for next year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this Kate. Of course I will continue to pray for him. Also for you as this is such a stressful situation.


KateB said:


> Went to visit my DB in hospital tonight and I'm really worried about him, he doesn't seem any better and he says he's feeling awful. He's on 3 antibiotics and still they can't get on top of the infection - I don't think they will until they take the leg off, but whether his heart is strong enough for that operation is debatable. They don't seem to be giving him much information and his wife is a 'bury your head in the sand and pretend it's not happening' kind of person, so it's difficult. I want to go and demand some sort of answer, but it's not really my call. The vascular surgeon is coming to see him on Tuesday so hopefully we will know more then. Keep him in your prayers please.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, you are really on a roll. I still have to dig out that recipe for you.
> 
> I got the garden weeded this morning, still need to go get the quad & wagon & haul away things, mostly volunteer dill & poppies going to seed. I picked beans & snap peas, not lots just enough for a couple of meals & I pulled dill & made the little frozen patties of it, not a big job so I'll see how it tastes, if it's good it will definitely be something I'll be doing again. It was cloudy when I went out first thing but has cleared off & is hot & muggy & we are now under a storm warning.
> DILs friend came & picked rasberries this morning
> ...


Missed these first time round- they are lovely, Bonnie- we would never tire of flowers like these.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went to visit my DB in hospital tonight and I'm really worried about him, he doesn't seem any better and he says he's feeling awful. He's on 3 antibiotics and still they can't get on top of the infection - I don't think they will until they take the leg off, but whether his heart is strong enough for that operation is debatable. They don't seem to be giving him much information and his wife is a 'bury your head in the sand and pretend it's not happening' kind of person, so it's difficult. I want to go and demand some sort of answer, but it's not really my call. The vascular surgeon is coming to see him on Tuesday so hopefully we will know more then. Keep him in your prayers please.


I am so sorry Kate- this has taken an awfully long time, and you are rightly worried. Keeping positive thoughts.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen,
Thank you for the okra recipe looks yummy. I've never had gumbo, must look for some recipes.
Bonnie, the flowers are wonderful thank you for sharing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gwen,
> Thank you for the okra recipe looks yummy. I've never had gumbo, must look for some recipes.
> Bonnie, the flowers are wonderful thank you for sharing.


Gumbo is a great tummy warmer during the winter - perfect for you right now. There are many variations--some can be quite spicey. My favorite is shrimp and regular smoked sausage. Sometimes, I just use chicken. I do use file' powder as part thickener and flavoring. This is a lot like the one I make. I use frozen cut okra and only add it right before the shrimp so it doesn't overcook. Caution: Take a lot of time and patience with the roux as you want a nutty flavor. Some fish houses sell the roux in jars, but I prefer to make my own.
http://www.africanbites.com/chicken-shrimp-and-okra-gumbo/


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, love seeing pics of your flowers.
Kate, will keep your DB in my prayers.
My older daughter Cathy called and had wonderful news. Casey, my beloved grandson is living at home again. His fraternity house isnt finished being built. And his attitude has changed 100%. I had been so worried about him. I was afaid he was becoming an alcoholic or druggie. Im so relieved I think im finally coming out of depression. Got papers filed, living room tied and about to play my dulcimer for first time in two weeks.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gumbo is a great tummy warmer during the winter - perfect for you right now. There are many variations--some can be quite spicey. My favorite is shrimp and regular smoked sausage. Sometimes, I just use chicken. I do use file' powder as part thickener and flavoring. This is a lot like the one I make. I use frozen cut okra and only add it right before the shrimp do it doesn't overcook. Caution: Take a lot of time and patience with the roux as you want a nutty flavor. Some fish houses sell the roux in jars, but I prefer to make my own.
> http://www.africanbites.com/chicken-shrimp-and-okra-gumbo/


Oh that sounds absolutely delicious. I would love the chicken and shrimp, would need to tweak it a bit with seasonings as my stomach can't cope with too much spicy stuff. Thank you so much, I've printed it out, Hubby wouldn't like it, but I sure would.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, love seeing pics of your flowers.
> Kate, will keep your DB in my prayers.
> My older daughter Cathy called and had wonderful news. Casey, my beloved grandson is living at home again. His fraternity house isnt finished being built. And his attitude has changed 100%. I had been so worried about him. I was afaid he was becoming an alcoholic or druggie. Im so relieved I think im finally coming out of depression. Got papers filed, living room tied and about to play my dulcimer for first time in two weeks.


Wonderful news.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh that sounds absolutely delicious. I would love the chicken and shrimp, would need to tweak it a bit with seasonings as my stomach can't cope with too much spicy stuff. Thank you so much, I've printed it out, Hubby wouldn't like it, but I sure would.


As a northerner, I had never heard of gumbo, file' powder, or okra and my first exposure to it was when I was 15 and with my sister-in-law at her mother's in Pascagula, MS right on the Gulf of Mexico made with shrimp caught that day. I've been hooked ever since. I also learned about Italian food and lasagna on that trip. Opened my eyes to a very big food world as well as so much else!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are beautiful Bonnie. After you have done your weeding do you want to come and do mine please ? Pretty please ????


I didn't quite get done, one small bed to weed & then need to run the trimmer but it was just too hit, by the time the rest was done, so was I. I managed to get showered, then DH came in & wanted driver service to move equipment home, that's done & supper is cooking.
I would love to come help with yours , just send the ticket????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went to visit my DB in hospital tonight and I'm really worried about him, he doesn't seem any better and he says he's feeling awful. He's on 3 antibiotics and still they can't get on top of the infection - I don't think they will until they take the leg off, but whether his heart is strong enough for that operation is debatable. They don't seem to be giving him much information and his wife is a 'bury your head in the sand and pretend it's not happening' kind of person, so it's difficult. I want to go and demand some sort of answer, but it's not really my call. The vascular surgeon is coming to see him on Tuesday so hopefully we will know more then. Keep him in your prayers please.


That's not sounding good. Because the heart is bad could they do the surgery with a spinal block rather than general anesthesia? I think that's less stressful on the heart but Joyce would be the expert on that. I hope the specialist has some answers for him as it's not good for his heart to keep trying to fight the infection. I don't Blane you for wanting to ask questions if his wife won't


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been watching wild Alaska live . I enjoyed it but I was expecting more bears down by the rivers as the salmon were in full flow . Always wanted to visit Yellowstone now want to visit Alaska too . I find it amazing that the whole of the UK could fit into Alaska nearly 8 TIMES yet it only has a population of Leeds(78 thousand) which is a medium size city here in Yorkshire .


We have just under a million people in this province & we are much bigger too

https://mapfight.appspot.com/saskatchewan-vs-gb/saskatchewan-canada-united-kingdom-size-comparison


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, love seeing pics of your flowers.
> Kate, will keep your DB in my prayers.
> My older daughter Cathy called and had wonderful news. Casey, my beloved grandson is living at home again. His fraternity house isnt finished being built. And his attitude has changed 100%. I had been so worried about him. I was afaid he was becoming an alcoholic or druggie. Im so relieved I think im finally coming out of depression. Got papers filed, living room tied and about to play my dulcimer for first time in two weeks.


I'm glad things are going better for you GS & you're feeling better too


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, you are really on a roll. I still have to dig out that recipe for you.
> 
> I got the garden weeded this morning, still need to go get the quad & wagon & haul away things, mostly volunteer dill & poppies going to seed. I picked beans & snap peas, not lots just enough for a couple of meals & I pulled dill & made the little frozen patties of it, not a big job so I'll see how it tastes, if it's good it will definitely be something I'll be doing again. It was cloudy when I went out first thing but has cleared off & is hot & muggy & we are now under a storm warning.
> DILs friend came & picked rasberries this morning
> ...


Beautiful flowers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, you are really on a roll. I still have to dig out that recipe for you.
> 
> I got the garden weeded this morning, still need to go get the quad & wagon & haul away things, mostly volunteer dill & poppies going to seed. I picked beans & snap peas, not lots just enough for a couple of meals & I pulled dill & made the little frozen patties of it, not a big job so I'll see how it tastes, if it's good it will definitely be something I'll be doing again. It was cloudy when I went out first thing but has cleared off & is hot & muggy & we are now under a storm warning.
> DILs friend came & picked rasberries this morning
> ...


The flowers are lovely. My zinnia's are finally blooming, I need to get some photo's of those. 
We got our, well David got our garden weeded today, I only helped a little bit.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, any update? Thinking of you today, also Kate's brother and Ray. Fan are you feeling any better? Darowil?


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures, looks like you had a nice time and nice weather , are these your grandchildren


Yes, 3 of the 7 I have.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you. I am beyond happy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Had a great time on the Rock River and Lake Koshkanong at Dan & Linda's cottage: Not sure whose smiles were bigger. This, FYI, is a carp fish and was thrown back. It was 14" long. DGS will get his photo on the "champion's" wall at the cottage! Not sure that DGD will be a fisher woman, but she sure will look fantastic whenever she does it! (right now, she just wants to do everything that her cousin does!).


Lovely photos. Well done DGS and yes DGD sure looks good having a go at fishing. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went to visit my DB in hospital tonight and I'm really worried about him, he doesn't seem any better and he says he's feeling awful. He's on 3 antibiotics and still they can't get on top of the infection - I don't think they will until they take the leg off, but whether his heart is strong enough for that operation is debatable. They don't seem to be giving him much information and his wife is a 'bury your head in the sand and pretend it's not happening' kind of person, so it's difficult. I want to go and demand some sort of answer, but it's not really my call. The vascular surgeon is coming to see him on Tuesday so hopefully we will know more then. Keep him in your prayers please.


I understand your worry, that's rather scary, I hope that they figure something out soon, it's too bad his wife doesn't deal with things, that makes things harder than they need to be. 
Keeping you all in prayers for sure.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Horrible new!!! Thank God nothing broken but sounds like you lost the fight with that dolly for sure! Praying for you to heal quickly.
> I imagine you will hurt quite a bit in the morning. Also sounds as if you need a few days R & R from the Elm for sure!!!


Sore spots are much better today and had no trouble getting out of bed this morning. However, I look like I lost some battle with something. That is certain. My chin is still a rich, dark purple and draws all eyes there.

Thank you all so much for the hugs and prayers following my adventures yesterday. I feel very refreshed after a quiet day at church and then home. Our middle DGS and his family stopped in after services for a light lunch and a few beginning instructions from Don regarding bow shooting for Andrew and Courtney. Their baby will have her 1st birthday shortly; Courtney's mother and sister are coming from Missouri this week for the party to be held next Saturday. Baby Aliciia has quite a few teeth and is beginning to show signs of walking in the near future. She is our third DGGC.

Andrew has brought his family ''home'' to find the family support system they need after years of living away from all of us except his father (Paula's first husband).

I'd cooked up a large package of boneless chicken breasts and a couple pounds of ground turkey late last week so I have been using them in various meals over the last several days. Today we had a large pasta salad with the chicken and various vegetables, some cheese pieces found in the fridge, and a homemade ranch dressing I whipped up. Served with pickled beets and cucumbers in yogurt and dill weed, crackers and some artisan bread, we had a rather tasty meal for late supper. I baked a butter-pecan cake from scratch but we were all too full to try any for dessert. Maybe later. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Still trying to catch up before I need to ad-lib another menu for Elm tomorrow.

Did I tell y'all that Susan has begun the purchase and refurbishing of another building? Besides the home for the veterans that she was given? It, too, is in need of some adaptations for privacy and handicap accessibility, but the new wiring has already been done, voluntarily, by a friend (vet and biker club member who happens to also be a certified electrician at the local General Motors Chevy plant.)

And then Tim starts day-rehab (8am to 4pm) daily for several weeks on the 7th of August. Plus we will begin packing up belongings at Elm and moving into the new building soon. GED classes will restart on the 5th of September also. Things are going to get really busy, quickly. Pray for all of us here at home and at Elm.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my tummy, I over ate. I made beef stroganoff (didn't have any mushrooms so had to leave those out) and brown rice egg noodles, so good. I forget how filling brown rice pasta is, but it tastes so good. It'll be strawberrys and whipped cream for dessert, I think.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I used to hate okra. I like it now either fried (which I don't do) or stewed in tomatoes or in a soup. I remember my mom fixed it once and it was so horribly slimy I gagged when trying it. I've learned that the "slimy" actually helps as a thickening in soups and with tomato it doesn't taste or feel slimy. When fried well it has a nut like flavor to me. I've just never been capable of frying it well. If I remember correctly, okra is traditionally an African food.


*Gwen*, the slimy consistency is the result of boiling. If you sautee' it before stirring any tomatoes, etc., the dish will thicken up on simmering but will definitely NOT be slimy. My MIL made a side-dish of sautéed onion, green pepper, ham, okra. Add salt & pepper to taste and then a quart of canned tomatoes; simmer a few minutes until hot and slightly thickened. Garlic added is also tasty. A variation on an African-American dish, probably brought over by those captured and sold as slaves here in this country. I find it truly delicious.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've been watching wild Alaska live . I enjoyed it but I was expecting more bears down by the rivers as the salmon were in full flow . Always wanted to visit Yellowstone now want to visit Alaska too . I find it amazing that the whole of the UK could fit into Alaska nearly 8 TIMES yet it only has a population of Leeds(78 thousand) which is a medium size city here in Yorkshire .


There are large areas in Alaska where there are virtually no people, and then there are areas where there are very few. When traveling you have to make sure you have enough fuel and a good spare tire as there are long distances between service stations. It is indeed vast, so are some parts of Canada.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gumbo is a great tummy warmer during the winter - perfect for you right now. There are many variations--some can be quite spicey. My favorite is shrimp and regular smoked sausage. Sometimes, I just use chicken. I do use file' powder as part thickener and flavoring. This is a lot like the one I make. I use frozen cut okra and only add it right before the shrimp so it doesn't overcook. Caution: Take a lot of time and patience with the roux as you want a nutty flavor. Some fish houses sell the roux in jars, but I prefer to make my own.
> http://www.africanbites.com/chicken-shrimp-and-okra-gumbo/


David and I love Gumbo, I haven't made it from scratch in a long time, I usually cheat lately and use Zatarans, but I use chicken, andouille sausage, and shrimp, then everyone comes over to eat. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, love seeing pics of your flowers.
> Kate, will keep your DB in my prayers.
> My older daughter Cathy called and had wonderful news. Casey, my beloved grandson is living at home again. His fraternity house isnt finished being built. And his attitude has changed 100%. I had been so worried about him. I was afaid he was becoming an alcoholic or druggie. Im so relieved I think im finally coming out of depression. Got papers filed, living room tied and about to play my dulcimer for first time in two weeks.


Wonderful news on your DGS Joy, praying that his attitude stays good, we spend so much time worrying about them, and for good reason. 
Great news that you are coming out of your depression, enjoy playing your dulcimer, that will definitely help with the depression.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

EJS said:


> We arrived home in time to enjoy a "First Friday" downtown. Got this pic while walking to town to check out the goings on.


It is so great to see your lovely smile, EJS. Thanks for the picture.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sore spots are much better today and had no trouble getting out of bed this morning. However, I look like I lost some battle with something. That is certain. My chin is still a rich, dark purple and draws all eyes there.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the hugs and prayers following my adventures yesterday. I feel very refreshed after a quiet day at church and then home. Our middle DGS and his family stopped in after services for a light lunch and a few beginning instructions from Don regarding bow shooting for Andrew and Courtney. Their baby will have her 1st birthday shortly; Courtney's mother and sister are coming from Missouri this week for the party to be held next Saturday. Baby Aliciia has quite a few teeth and is beginning to show signs of walking in the near future. She is our third DGGC.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are much less sore, but my dear, you did lose a battle with an inanimate object with wheels, so only natural that you look like it, too bad you can't say, "you should see the other guy". lol
Wonderful news on the new building, is this the one that you all were hoping to get? 
Definitely praying, you all have your plates more than full, in both places. 
Hope the rehab goes great for Tim, wow, those are going to be long days for him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Gwen*, the slimy consistency is the result of boiling. If you sautee' it before stirring any tomatoes, etc., the dish will thicken up on simmering but will definitely NOT be slimy. My MIL made a side-dish of sautéed onion, green pepper, ham, okra. Add salt & pepper to taste and then a quart of canned tomatoes; simmer a few minutes until hot and slightly thickened. Garlic added is also tasty. A variation on an African-American dish, probably brought over by those captured and sold as slaves here in this country. I find it truly delicious.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ooh YUM!! I'm saving that recipe to try later on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL!!! Ryssa was sitting with David, it started to thunder and she left David and came to me, she hates thunder, I don't baby her, but she likes to come up here. Gizmo just wants her to get down and play. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, any update? Thinking of you today, also Kate's brother and Ray. Fan are you feeling any better? Darowil?


Thank you my leg is heaps better today, as are my spirits from seeing the children's joy at the party.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Great pictures of the GC--love to go fishing myself!
> 
> Sonja, I love that pattern on your onesie.
> 
> Here is what I did yesterday.


Those bags are very cute. :sm11:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I have the foot and heel done on my sock, finished my first Jojo heel, I'm not sure if I like that heel or not. I like the no need to pick up stitches on each side, but I'm not sure it's a heel I'd do often. Oh well. I'll post a picture of how far I've gotten, I'm getting ready to start the mitered squares after one more round.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> Well, after a rough night of very little sleep and no chance in sight of getting any at the moment I am going to attempt sharing some pictures. Be patient with me as I have not done this in a while and am a bit out of practice


Thanks for sharing. The weather looks perfect for the lake. :sm11:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well if you do try it don't cook it by itself; it is VERY slimy that way. I like it stewed with tomatoes or deep fried. I am horrible at frying it (don't know what I do wrong) so I never fry it myself. One of the fast food places here makes the best fried so if I must have it fried I cheat and go there.


Gwen, I checked out the download and first off, noticed the bit about dipping the okra into the egg. Never do that here. We slice it and then coat it with seasoned, dry corn meal and then saute' it in a lightly oiled skillet. Cast iron fry pan is best.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not compared with the cold you get! My barometer read -2 C at about 4 a.m., rising to -1 at daybreak.


That's cold enough for me! It was 2c here early this morning and now at midday its around 13c and sunny.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, any update? Thinking of you today, also Kate's brother and Ray. Fan are you feeling any better? Darowil?


X-ray tomorrow, dressing still being done daily. The incision is a little weepy, so having to take care.

The men are here working on the ramp again- first good weekday we've had, so they can safely use the power tools.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, you are really on a roll. I still have to dig out that recipe for you.
> 
> I got the garden weeded this morning, still need to go get the quad & wagon & haul away things, mostly volunteer dill & poppies going to seed. I picked beans & snap peas, not lots just enough for a couple of meals & I pulled dill & made the little frozen patties of it, not a big job so I'll see how it tastes, if it's good it will definitely be something I'll be doing again. It was cloudy when I went out first thing but has cleared off & is hot & muggy & we are now under a storm warning.
> DILs friend came & picked rasberries this morning
> ...


Lovely flowers, never get sick of looking at other people's gardens.....especially in our Winter when we dont have so much flowering. Thanks. 
:sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad you are much less sore, but my dear, you did lose a battle with an inanimate object with wheels, so only natural that you look like it, too bad you can't say, "you should see the other guy". lol
> Wonderful news on the new building, is this the one that you all were hoping to get?
> Definitely praying, you all have your plates more than full, in both places.
> Hope the rehab goes great for Tim, wow, those are going to be long days for him.


Susan offered to come into the kitchen at Elm tomorrow and point her finger at me and, in a snarky tone, advise me not to let my mouth get me into trouble with her again!!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm06: :sm06:

Yes, it is the building she was considering few weeks ago.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That's cold enough for me! It was 2c here early this morning and now at midday its around 13c and sunny.


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> X-ray tomorrow, dressing still being done daily. The incision is a little weepy, so having to take care.
> 
> The men are here working on the ramp again- first good weekday we've had, so they can safely use the power tools.


So good the ramp is coming ahead. Thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> X-ray tomorrow, dressing still being done daily. The incision is a little weepy, so having to take care.
> 
> The men are here working on the ramp again- first good weekday we've had, so they can safely use the power tools.


I hope that the x-ray comes back clear and that the incision heals well. 
Great that they are getting work done on the ramp, hope they finish quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Susan offered to come into the kitchen at Elm tomorrow and point her finger at me and, in a snarky tone, advise me not to let my mouth get me into trouble with her again!!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm06: :sm06:
> 
> Yes, it is the building she was considering few weeks ago.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So good the ramp is coming ahead. Thanks.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that the x-ray comes back clear and that the incision heals well.
> Great that they are getting work done on the ramp, hope they finish quickly.


They have had to go get some more materials and will be back tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went to visit my DB in hospital tonight and I'm really worried about him, he doesn't seem any better and he says he's feeling awful. He's on 3 antibiotics and still they can't get on top of the infection - I don't think they will until they take the leg off, but whether his heart is strong enough for that operation is debatable. They don't seem to be giving him much information and his wife is a 'bury your head in the sand and pretend it's not happening' kind of person, so it's difficult. I want to go and demand some sort of answer, but it's not really my call. The vascular surgeon is coming to see him on Tuesday so hopefully we will know more then. Keep him in your prayers please.


Sending positive thoughts. I'm sorry he's in such a precarious place.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, you are really on a roll. I still have to dig out that recipe for you.
> 
> I got the garden weeded this morning, still need to go get the quad & wagon & haul away things, mostly volunteer dill & poppies going to seed. I picked beans & snap peas, not lots just enough for a couple of meals & I pulled dill & made the little frozen patties of it, not a big job so I'll see how it tastes, if it's good it will definitely be something I'll be doing again. It was cloudy when I went out first thing but has cleared off & is hot & muggy & we are now under a storm warning.
> DILs friend came & picked rasberries this morning
> ...


Your flowers are gorgeous. I won't get tired of them!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have had to go get some more materials and will be back tomorrow.


Hopefully it will only take another day or two and the weather will accommodate.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, happy for the new Elm house. Glad you were not that sore, but still must be painful. Sounds like nice family day.
KayeJo, yes I did play my dulcimer. Fun. Also tied living room, filed bills and paperwork, made calamari roll on gluten free coconut wrap for lunch, and ham, feta, cranberry and nut salad for dinner. Definitely moving around more.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> We arrived home in time to enjoy a "First Friday" downtown. Got this pic while walking to town to check out the goings on.


What a wonderful picture of the four of you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully it will only take another day or two and the weather will accommodate.


Not sure about the weather- the forecast is not brilliant- but hopefully once they get stuck in it won't take long.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've never stopped eating it and it has never caused any issues with the RA (knock on wood!) Appreciate the heads-up and concern though. :sm02:


Glad it doesn't cause you any trouble.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, interesting, I hadn't heard of Jojo heel. Let us know how it feels on, and how it wears.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have had to go get some more materials and will be back tomorrow.


May the work progress swiftly and smoothly. And may the xrays bring results.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, hope wound stops weeping soon. Also ramp gets completed shortly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> May the work progress swiftly and smoothly. And may the xrays bring results.


 :sm24: Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, you are really on a roll. I still have to dig out that recipe for you.
> 
> I got the garden weeded this morning, still need to go get the quad & wagon & haul away things, mostly volunteer dill & poppies going to seed. I picked beans & snap peas, not lots just enough for a couple of meals & I pulled dill & made the little frozen patties of it, not a big job so I'll see how it tastes, if it's good it will definitely be something I'll be doing again. It was cloudy when I went out first thing but has cleared off & is hot & muggy & we are now under a storm warning.
> DILs friend came & picked rasberries this morning
> ...


Never get tired of beautiful flowers!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Joy, happy for the new Elm house. Glad you were not that sore, but still must be painful. Sounds like nice family day.
> KayeJo, yes I did play my dulcimer. Fun. Also tied living room, filed bills and paperwork, made calamari roll on gluten free coconut wrap for lunch, and ham, feta, cranberry and nut salad for dinner. Definitely moving around more.


That's great Joy, and your lunch and dinner sounds good too. I'm so glad you are feeling better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Went to visit my DB in hospital tonight and I'm really worried about him, he doesn't seem any better and he says he's feeling awful. He's on 3 antibiotics and still they can't get on top of the infection - I don't think they will until they take the leg off, but whether his heart is strong enough for that operation is debatable. They don't seem to be giving him much information and his wife is a 'bury your head in the sand and pretend it's not happening' kind of person, so it's difficult. I want to go and demand some sort of answer, but it's not really my call. The vascular surgeon is coming to see him on Tuesday so hopefully we will know more then. Keep him in your prayers please.


Prayers going up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope wound stops weeping soon. Also ramp gets completed shortly.


The daily dressing is helping I am sure, the worst bit is at night when it's hot and itchy. The weather is supposed to turn to rain again, bummer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, love seeing pics of your flowers.
> Kate, will keep your DB in my prayers.
> My older daughter Cathy called and had wonderful news. Casey, my beloved grandson is living at home again. His fraternity house isnt finished being built. And his attitude has changed 100%. I had been so worried about him. I was afaid he was becoming an alcoholic or druggie. Im so relieved I think im finally coming out of depression. Got papers filed, living room tied and about to play my dulcimer for first time in two weeks.


Wonderful news about Casey's attitude change, and you coming out of depression!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sore spots are much better today and had no trouble getting out of bed this morning. However, I look like I lost some battle with something. That is certain. My chin is still a rich, dark purple and draws all eyes there.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the hugs and prayers following my adventures yesterday. I feel very refreshed after a quiet day at church and then home. Our middle DGS and his family stopped in after services for a light lunch and a few beginning instructions from Don regarding bow shooting for Andrew and Courtney. Their baby will have her 1st birthday shortly; Courtney's mother and sister are coming from Missouri this week for the party to be held next Saturday. Baby Aliciia has quite a few teeth and is beginning to show signs of walking in the near future. She is our third DGGC.
> 
> ...


So glad you are feeling better, even if you are still colorful. Always prayers for you, your family, and Elm.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> X-ray tomorrow, dressing still being done daily. The incision is a little weepy, so having to take care.
> 
> The men are here working on the ramp again- first good weekday we've had, so they can safely use the power tools.


Waiting to hear of the results. Hope you get good news. Hope the incision heals well, and quickly. So glad the ramp is being worked on again!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Susan offered to come into the kitchen at Elm tomorrow and point her finger at me and, in a snarky tone, advise me not to let my mouth get me into trouble with her again!!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm06: :sm06:
> 
> Yes, it is the building she was considering few weeks ago.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :sm05: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Love it. Do you already have a recipient? If not, I'm interested; it's perfect for my sister.


Which one? I did plan to keep them for myself, actually...I'm not sure if I have enough fabric for another of either, but I may. I haven't made anything to sell for some time so that surprised me a bit! :sm01:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sore spots are much better today and had no trouble getting out of bed this morning. However, I look like I lost some battle with something. That is certain. My chin is still a rich, dark purple and draws all eyes there.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the hugs and prayers following my adventures yesterday. I feel very refreshed after a quiet day at church and then home. Our middle DGS and his family stopped in after services for a light lunch and a few beginning instructions from Don regarding bow shooting for Andrew and Courtney. Their baby will have her 1st birthday shortly; Courtney's mother and sister are coming from Missouri this week for the party to be held next Saturday. Baby Aliciia has quite a few teeth and is beginning to show signs of walking in the near future. She is our third DGGC.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a huge undertaking. Hope the building has better facilities for the wonderful work you do. So glad that injuries are healing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my tummy, I over ate. I made beef stroganoff (didn't have any mushrooms so had to leave those out) and brown rice egg noodles, so good. I forget how filling brown rice pasta is, but it tastes so good. It'll be strawberrys and whipped cream for dessert, I think.


One of my favorites and the only meal my DH will eat despite tge mushrooms--I get his.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> That llama bag is adorable. My eldest had a cleaning business with a friend and they called themselves the " two moppin llamas". LOL
> 
> I agree that onesie is adorable Sonja.


That's great! I hadn't planned to buy any extra fabric that day but when I saw the llamas, I just had to!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Caught up. DS, DDIL, and the boys came to visit this afternoon. We had a nice visit, and they were able to stay long enough to see DH. Dinner was smoked beef brisket that I put in the freezer after smoking it last year. I sliced some off, made gravy and warmed the sliced brisket in the gravy while I made instant mashed potatoes. Then talked DH into going out for ice cream for dessert. Came home, and he napped in his chair, woke up and took garbage out, as pick up is tomorrow. Then decided to kneel on the floor in front of my chair for a snuggle, and promptly fell asleep when I gave him a shoulder massage! That didn't last long. I'm sure his knees were hurting. He got up and went and got one of the rabbits to sit with, and napped again while we watched Dr. Pol. I don't know how many of you get the Nat Geo channel, but Dr. Pol is a vetrenarian in Michigan, originally from Sweden, I think. We love the show. 

And now, it's time for me to go to bed. Therapy is in the afternoon tomorrow. I am hoping to get some sewing done before that. And a sewing class on Tuesday. 

Hugs and prayers for all of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Which one? I did plan to keep them for myself, actually...I'm not sure if I have enough fabric for another of either, but I may. I haven't made anything to sell for some time so that surprised me a bit! :sm01:


The chickens knitting one. I'm glad you're keeping it to enjoy, but if ever you change your mind, please oet ne know.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh! Before I forget, I don't know if any of you that have smart phones know about the Google PhotoScan app. It is free, and you can scan any photo, in or out of an album or frame, ect, and get nice scans of them! I have Geeks On Tour in my news feed. They are part of our RV club, and give seminars on using computers, tablets, and smart phones all over the USA. I have been lucky enough to take several of their seminars at our national rallies. They make technology easy to understand. This popped up in my news feed this evening. I immediately downloaded the app. I have not yet tried it. Too late tonight. I'm pretty sure I shared it, so if you are on Facebook with me, look for it if you are interested. 

Also, the cousin I made the white baby afghan for, had a baby boy on 28 July!

Ok, I am really going to bed now. See you tomorrow!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh! Before I forget, I don't know if any of you that have smart phones know about the Google PhotoScan app. It is free, and you can scan any photo, in or out of an album or frame, ect, and get nice scans of them! I have Geeks On Tour in my news feed. They are part of our RV club, and give seminars on using computers, tablets, and smart phones all over the USA. I have been lucky enough to take several of their seminars at our national rallies. They make technology easy to understand. This popped up in my news feed this evening. I immediately downloaded the app. I have not yet tried it. Too late tonight. I'm pretty sure I shared it, so if you are on Facebook with me, look for it if you are interested.
> 
> Also, the cousin I made the white baby afghan for, had a baby boy on 28 July!
> 
> Ok, I am really going to bed now. See you tomorrow!


Good night.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wonderful news about Casey's attitude change, and you coming out of depression!


Yay! So glad to hear this.

Evelyn, your trip sounds wonderful. Thanks for sharing the photos.

Joy, great news on Elm's progress. May the move go smoothly. Tim's therapy sounds intense but good on him moving forward.

I made another chicken pincushion and a set of place mats today (for my hope chest...I hope to have a kitchen someday I can actually fit a table in, ha). I also finished a casserole carrier that I might donate but kind of want to keep! I could make another, of course. I'm still waiting on the supplies for the project I plan to enter in the art show at Bubonicon (a sci-fi convention here at the end of August). It's a sewing project, so I guess that's why I'm still in sewing mode, but at least I'm getting something done.

Right now it's time to get to bed! Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The chickens knitting one. I'm glad you're keeping it to enjoy, but if ever you change your mind, please oet ne know.


I'll see what's left in my supply and get back to you. :sm01:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll see what's left in my supply and get back to you. :sm01:


Put it low on your task list--no rush.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sore spots are much better today and had no trouble getting out of bed this morning. However, I look like I lost some battle with something. That is certain. My chin is still a rich, dark purple and draws all eyes there.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the hugs and prayers following my adventures yesterday. I feel very refreshed after a quiet day at church and then home. Our middle DGS and his family stopped in after services for a light lunch and a few beginning instructions from Don regarding bow shooting for Andrew and Courtney. Their baby will have her 1st birthday shortly; Courtney's mother and sister are coming from Missouri this week for the party to be held next Saturday. Baby Aliciia has quite a few teeth and is beginning to show signs of walking in the near future. She is our third DGGC.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are feeling better after your adventures yesterday. 
I hope the rehab goes well for Tim & he becomes more mobile.
It's great your GS & family have moved back to be near all of you.
Great that you found someone to do the electrical in the new building. Will Elm be sold now that you move to a new place? Hope all goes well & try not to overdo


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> There are large areas in Alaska where there are virtually no people, and then there are areas where there are very few. When traveling you have to make sure you have enough fuel and a good spare tire as there are long distances between service stations. It is indeed vast, so are some parts of Canada.


Sounds like here & Alberta too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you my leg is heaps better today, as are my spirits from seeing the children's joy at the party.


That's great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, I checked out the download and first off, noticed the bit about dipping the okra into the egg. Never do that here. We slice it and then coat it with seasoned, dry corn meal and then saute' it in a lightly oiled skillet. Cast iron fry pan is best.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think everything fries better in cast iron, I have several


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> X-ray tomorrow, dressing still being done daily. The incision is a little weepy, so having to take care.
> 
> The men are here working on the ramp again- first good weekday we've had, so they can safely use the power tools.


Hope the weeping isn't anything brewing in there, take care. Good you got the X-ray set up, hope it gives some answers.
Great they are progressing with the ramp


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Susan offered to come into the kitchen at Elm tomorrow and point her finger at me and, in a snarky tone, advise me not to let my mouth get me into trouble with her again!!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm06: :sm06:
> 
> Yes, it is the building she was considering few weeks ago.
> 
> Ohio Joy


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yay! So glad to hear this.
> 
> Evelyn, your trip sounds wonderful. Thanks for sharing the photos.
> 
> ...


I was thinking I want to make one of those casserole carriers, I think it would be so handy for pot lucks, etc. Maybe a winter project


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the lovely comments on my flowers, when they start looking so nice it makes all the work worthwhile. Just too bad our season us so short

I finished the sock I was working on tonight, now to get the other done, the dark navy is hard to sees I will be glad when they are done

Still really hot in the house but I think I need to try to get some sleep


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Teddy bear said:


> I saw this also and was fascinated. Looking to book a cruise for next year.


I hope you remember to take lots of pictures


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Waiting to hear of the results. Hope you get good news. Hope the incision heals well, and quickly. So glad the ramp is being worked on again!


 :sm24: So do, so am I!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope the weeping isn't anything brewing in there, take care. Good you got the X-ray set up, hope it gives some answers.
> Great they are progressing with the ramp


Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have just under a million people in this province & we are much bigger too
> 
> https://mapfight.appspot.com/saskatchewan-vs-gb/saskatchewan-canada-united-kingdom-size-comparison


This tiny island has a population of over 66 million people and even though they cannot house , feed or clothe all the people living here , long waiting lists at doctors , dentists , hospitals , and not enough jobs to go around , not to mention the decimation of the countryside the government still insists there is room for more people


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Swedenme said:


> This tiny island has a population of over 66 million people and even though they cannot house , feed or clothe all the people living here , long waiting lists at doctors , dentists , hospitals , and not enough jobs to go around , not to mention the decimation of the countryside the government still insists there is room for more people


It's all about money.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> There are large areas in Alaska where there are virtually no people, and then there are areas where there are very few. When traveling you have to make sure you have enough fuel and a good spare tire as there are long distances between service stations. It is indeed vast, so are some parts of Canada.


The bear cubs were very cute to watch but the brown male bears when stood up were were magnificent , had to laugh when I saw them just laid there flat out on there backs after a good meal


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my tummy, I over ate. I made beef stroganoff (didn't have any mushrooms so had to leave those out) and brown rice egg noodles, so good. I forget how filling brown rice pasta is, but it tastes so good. It'll be strawberrys and whipped cream for dessert, I think.


I love beef stroganoff haven't made it in a long time maybe it's time I did , it's funny how we can be full as puddings but always find room for dessert????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I have the foot and heel done on my sock, finished my first Jojo heel, I'm not sure if I like that heel or not. I like the no need to pick up stitches on each side, but I'm not sure it's a heel I'd do often. Oh well. I'll post a picture of how far I've gotten, I'm getting ready to start the mitered squares after one more round.


Sock is looking great Kaye Jo, think I will have to checkout that heel, I really dislike picking up stitches


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Went to visit my DB in hospital tonight and I'm really worried about him, he doesn't seem any better and he says he's feeling awful. He's on 3 antibiotics and still they can't get on top of the infection - I don't think they will until they take the leg off, but whether his heart is strong enough for that operation is debatable. They don't seem to be giving him much information and his wife is a 'bury your head in the sand and pretend it's not happening' kind of person, so it's difficult. I want to go and demand some sort of answer, but it's not really my call. The vascular surgeon is coming to see him on Tuesday so hopefully we will know more then. Keep him in your prayers please.


Oh dear, the poor man. Shame you cant speak to the doctors and get proper information. Would he allow you to be there when the the specialist comes to see him? I hope they can get him well again, even if the leg has to come off. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, love seeing pics of your flowers.
> Kate, will keep your DB in my prayers.
> My older daughter Cathy called and had wonderful news. Casey, my beloved grandson is living at home again. His fraternity house isnt finished being built. And his attitude has changed 100%. I had been so worried about him. I was afaid he was becoming an alcoholic or druggie. Im so relieved I think im finally coming out of depression. Got papers filed, living room tied and about to play my dulcimer for first time in two weeks.


Good news indeed. I am glad you are feeling better in yourself also. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad you are much less sore, but my dear, you did lose a battle with an inanimate object with wheels, so only natural that you look like it, too bad you can't say, "you should see the other guy". lol
> Wonderful news on the new building, is this the one that you all were hoping to get?
> Definitely praying, you all have your plates more than full, in both places.
> Hope the rehab goes great for Tim, wow, those are going to be long days for him.


Ditto to all the above........


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Had a nice chat with Julie earlier today on Skype. :sm11: 

Had to take DD etc to doctor today for Penelope to be checked as she has a cold and a nasty sounding cough. Anyway did a good check over and nothing sounding in her chest etc so she should be fine without antibiotics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Had a nice chat with Julie earlier today on Skype. :sm11:
> 
> Had to take DD etc to doctor today for Penelope to be checked as she has a cold and a nasty sounding cough. Anyway did a good check over and nothing sounding in her chest etc so she should be fine without antibiotics.


 :sm24:


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Quite the fancy blow up play centre they have, wow! The kids must love that.
> I think every family has the one relative who loves to give noisy toys, the kids love them but drive the parents nuts????????my brother made a point every Christmas to get my kids the noisiest thing he could find when they were young????
> It's so great you have so many kids in your life, it would be pretty boring without them
> 
> Hope your leg is better soon.


When my nephew was little I bought him a farm truck that had a cow and crates of chickens in the back. It had all the farm sounds, and when it ran into an obstacle, it would back up and go again, clucking and mooing all the way. I was single then, and thought it was a really neat toy for a boy, but my sister could have gladly strangled me! lol.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry for your brother. Prayers for him..does he have a first name we can use in prayer? PM me if you choose.


Thank you, his name is Kenneth.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Went to visit my DB in hospital tonight and I'm really worried about him, he doesn't seem any better and he says he's feeling awful. He's on 3 antibiotics and still they can't get on top of the infection - I don't think they will until they take the leg off, but whether his heart is strong enough for that operation is debatable. They don't seem to be giving him much information and his wife is a 'bury your head in the sand and pretend it's not happening' kind of person, so it's difficult. I want to go and demand some sort of answer, but it's not really my call. The vascular surgeon is coming to see him on Tuesday so hopefully we will know more then. Keep him in your prayers please.


So sorry to hear this Kate. It's so difficult to stand by and not be able to do anything or talk to anyone. Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, thank you. I am beyond happy.


That's so good to hear.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Sore spots are much better today and had no trouble getting out of bed this morning. However, I look like I lost some battle with something. That is certain. My chin is still a rich, dark purple and draws all eyes there.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the hugs and prayers following my adventures yesterday. I feel very refreshed after a quiet day at church and then home. Our middle DGS and his family stopped in after services for a light lunch and a few beginning instructions from Don regarding bow shooting for Andrew and Courtney. Their baby will have her 1st birthday shortly; Courtney's mother and sister are coming from Missouri this week for the party to be held next Saturday. Baby Aliciia has quite a few teeth and is beginning to show signs of walking in the near future. She is our third DGGC.
> 
> ...


Glad you're not feeling too sore today.
Sounds like you have busy days ahead. I hope all runs smoothly for the purchase of another building. Sounds like Susan quite enjoys taking over and renovating old buildings and then putting them to good use. Glad she can call in help from friends when she needs it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I have the foot and heel done on my sock, finished my first Jojo heel, I'm not sure if I like that heel or not. I like the no need to pick up stitches on each side, but I'm not sure it's a heel I'd do often. Oh well. I'll post a picture of how far I've gotten, I'm getting ready to start the mitered squares after one more round.


Looking good. I love the colours in that yarn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've never made gumbo so thank for the recipe link Rookie.


RookieRetiree said:


> Gumbo is a great tummy warmer during the winter - perfect for you right now. There are many variations--some can be quite spicey. My favorite is shrimp and regular smoked sausage. Sometimes, I just use chicken. I do use file' powder as part thickener and flavoring. This is a lot like the one I make. I use frozen cut okra and only add it right before the shrimp so it doesn't overcook. Caution: Take a lot of time and patience with the roux as you want a nutty flavor. Some fish houses sell the roux in jars, but I prefer to make my own.
> http://www.africanbites.com/chicken-shrimp-and-okra-gumbo/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news about your grandson; I know you are relieved! Good to hear you are back to playing your dulcimer. You make me want to learn.


sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, love seeing pics of your flowers.
> Kate, will keep your DB in my prayers.
> My older daughter Cathy called and had wonderful news. Casey, my beloved grandson is living at home again. His fraternity house isnt finished being built. And his attitude has changed 100%. I had been so worried about him. I was afaid he was becoming an alcoholic or druggie. Im so relieved I think im finally coming out of depression. Got papers filed, living room tied and about to play my dulcimer for first time in two weeks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love zinnias. My mother always grew such beautiful ones. I, on the other hand, have never had muck luck with them. I can't begin to tell you how I envy your flower beds. How I wish I could get DH to help me clean out my beds and get them beautiful again.


Poledra65 said:


> The flowers are lovely. My zinnia's are finally blooming, I need to get some photo's of those.
> We got our, well David got our garden weeded today, I only helped a little bit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy your meals always sound delicious; I want to come visit and just sit at your table and eat away...LOL. How exciting that Susan is getting another building. Hope the move of Elm to the other new building goes smoothly and proves to be an ideal location and facility. Susan sounds like such an amazing young woman which considering her parents I am not surprised! Wonderful that Tim will begin day rehab soon. Praying that he does well.
He is also an inspiration. Hmmmmm.....your whole family is an inspiration!


jheiens said:


> Sore spots are much better today and had no trouble getting out of bed this morning. However, I look like I lost some battle with something. That is certain. My chin is still a rich, dark purple and draws all eyes there.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the hugs and prayers following my adventures yesterday. I feel very refreshed after a quiet day at church and then home. Our middle DGS and his family stopped in after services for a light lunch and a few beginning instructions from Don regarding bow shooting for Andrew and Courtney. Their baby will have her 1st birthday shortly; Courtney's mother and sister are coming from Missouri this week for the party to be held next Saturday. Baby Aliciia has quite a few teeth and is beginning to show signs of walking in the near future. She is our third DGGC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This sounds yummy! I have copied and saved it in my recipe file. Thanks Joy!


jheiens said:


> *Gwen*, the slimy consistency is the result of boiling. If you sautee' it before stirring any tomatoes, etc., the dish will thicken up on simmering but will definitely NOT be slimy. My MIL made a side-dish of sautéed onion, green pepper, ham, okra. Add salt & pepper to taste and then a quart of canned tomatoes; simmer a few minutes until hot and slightly thickened. Garlic added is also tasty. A variation on an African-American dish, probably brought over by those captured and sold as slaves here in this country. I find it truly delicious.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great looking socks so far. You finish a pair so quickly; I'd probably still be fiddling with the cast on! LOL


Poledra65 said:


> Well I have the foot and heel done on my sock, finished my first Jojo heel, I'm not sure if I like that heel or not. I like the no need to pick up stitches on each side, but I'm not sure it's a heel I'd do often. Oh well. I'll post a picture of how far I've gotten, I'm getting ready to start the mitered squares after one more round.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I may give it a try again in the future. Thinking back I think I've used too much oil perhaps. Of course, I don't need to be eating anything fried but splurging one day shouldn't be too bad. Also would need to use either almond flour or coconut flour. By the way...I had set a "mini"
goal of be down 50 lbs before Hannah get home on the 4th and I'm as of today down 49 lbs! Woohoo! I do believe I'll make the " mini" goal.


jheiens said:


> Gwen, I checked out the download and first off, noticed the bit about dipping the okra into the egg. Never do that here. We slice it and then coat it with seasoned, dry corn meal and then saute' it in a lightly oiled skillet. Cast iron fry pan is best.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope they will be able to finish the deck swiftly!


Lurker 2 said:


> X-ray tomorrow, dressing still being done daily. The incision is a little weepy, so having to take care.
> 
> The men are here working on the ramp again- first good weekday we've had, so they can safely use the power tools.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I may give it a try again in the future. Thinking back I think I've used too much oil perhaps. Of course, I don't need to be eating anything fried but splurging one day shouldn't be too bad. Also would need to use either almond flour or coconut flour. By the way...I had set a "mini"
> goal of be down 50 lbs before Hannah get home on the 4th and I'm as of today down 49 lbs! Woohoo! I do believe I'll make the " mini" goal.


Gee Wizz, well done. That is a great achievement on your weight loss. Dont fade away though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Alert*...just heard from Heidi and Sam is in hopital again. Breathing is okay but throwing up. They transferred him to hospital in Toledo. They found a large kidney stone; have put a stint in his kidney. Sam has said he is NOT leaving hospital until they find out about his liver and stomach. Will keep you posted! Don't know if he will need someone to open for him this next Friday but be on the alert ladies of the summary.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the app info; I've now installed it.


tami_ohio said:


> Oh! Before I forget, I don't know if any of you that have smart phones know about the Google PhotoScan app. It is free, and you can scan any photo, in or out of an album or frame, ect, and get nice scans of them! I have Geeks On Tour in my news feed. They are part of our RV club, and give seminars on using computers, tablets, and smart phones all over the USA. I have been lucky enough to take several of their seminars at our national rallies. They make technology easy to understand. This popped up in my news feed this evening. I immediately downloaded the app. I have not yet tried it. Too late tonight. I'm pretty sure I shared it, so if you are on Facebook with me, look for it if you are interested.
> 
> Also, the cousin I made the white baby afghan for, had a baby boy on 28 July!
> 
> Ok, I am really going to bed now. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have been busy at that machine! Please post pictures when possible. Love seeing your work. Since I'm done canning until the end of the week I hope to get to my embroidery machine today for a bit. Also want to knit some today!


Sorlenna said:


> Yay! So glad to hear this.
> 
> Evelyn, your trip sounds wonderful. Thanks for sharing the photos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DITTO!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I think everything fries better in cast iron, I have several


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Alert*...just heard from Heidi and Sam is in hopital again. Breathing is okay but throwing up. They transferred him to hospital in Toledo. They found a large kidney stone; have put a stint in his kidney. Sam has said he is NOT leaving hospital until they find out about his liver and stomach. Will keep you posted! Don't know if he will need someone to open for him this next Friday but be on the alert ladies of the summary.


Oh dear, thanks Gwen. I was wondering today that he hadnt posted for a bit. I hope they do as he wants and get him properly sorted before sending him home this time. :sm13:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh believe me...there is still plenty of me and even when I lose the remaining 50 I will STILL have another 25 lbs that should be gone but don't know if I'll go for it or not. LOLOL!


sugarsugar said:


> Gee Wizz, well done. That is a great achievement on your weight loss. Dont fade away though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh believe me...there is still plenty of me and even when I lose the remaining 50 I will STILL have another 25 lbs that should be gone but don't know if I'll go for it or not. LOLOL!


You are looking amazing, and always so happy. :sm11:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Alert*...just heard from Heidi and Sam is in hopital again. Breathing is okay but throwing up. They transferred him to hospital in Toledo. They found a large kidney stone; have put a stint in his kidney. Sam has said he is NOT leaving hospital until they find out about his liver and stomach. Will keep you posted! Don't know if he will need someone to open for him this next Friday but be on the alert ladies of the summary.


Thanks for the alert. He's in my prayers and hope he gets better properly this time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, caught up for now so headed to the embroidery machine for a bit. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope they will be able to finish the deck swiftly!


They took off very quickly having done very little- I just hope tomorrow is not wet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Alert*...just heard from Heidi and Sam is in hopital again. Breathing is okay but throwing up. They transferred him to hospital in Toledo. They found a large kidney stone; have put a stint in his kidney. Sam has said he is NOT leaving hospital until they find out about his liver and stomach. Will keep you posted! Don't know if he will need someone to open for him this next Friday but be on the alert ladies of the summary.


I was just going to ask if anyone had heard from Sam , do hope they find out what the problem is with his liver and stomach 
Also wondering about Margaret hoping she is just very busy with the display they were doing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Only one birthday today, and that from an old timer back in Dave's day, Siouxann (Sue), I haven't spoken with her in a while, but she is also not in the best of health, although she manages to keep in good spirits.

*Happy Birthday Siouxann!*


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I may give it a try again in the future. Thinking back I think I've used too much oil perhaps. Of course, I don't need to be eating anything fried but splurging one day shouldn't be too bad. Also would need to use either almond flour or coconut flour. By the way...I had set a "mini"
> goal of be down 50 lbs before Hannah get home on the 4th and I'm as of today down 49 lbs! Woohoo! I do believe I'll make the " mini" goal.


A fantastic achievement Gwen. I know you'll make your "mini" goal.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking of you and praying for you, Sam.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Just checking in, y'all.
> 
> Got caught up in a close encounter of the worst kind with a hand dolly about 8-9 feet long this afternoon--in a very dark hall at Elm. I didn't fall; I was tripped/thrown across the long base of the thing and made a 3-point landing on my chin, both hands, and the right shin just below the knee. Golly, there is a rather large swollen and bruising spot across that point and tender and bluish bruises on both palms. My chin (first point to make contact with the floor) is decorated with a large, dark purple bruise which resembles a goatee and keeps changing its purple areas and swelled places.
> 
> ...


Joy, that sounds really scary! I am so glad that no lasting damage seems to have been done, but 'what might have been' is a enough to keep you awake at nights. I know what you mean about the glasses. I have had two nasty falls over the past couple of years, and each time, my first thought has been, "Thank goodness I haven't broken my glasses".

I hope you are soon over the bruising. Take very good care of yourself in future. I'll bet you were rushing to get a job done quickly! Just slow down!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just a quick Hi. Been busy finishing off my items for the exhibition. And just made it- finishing the apples for Mama Bears basket there while others set up.
They are now up, looks really good as well. One of our members has a n interior decorating background and a great eye for this type of thing. So once he took over I knew it would be presented really well. And the presentation really makes it.
Do have photos and will post some alter in the week. But for now I am heading off to bed and as tomorrow is Tuesday i won't be around the TP much as Elizabeth will be here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for all the lovely comments on my flowers, when they start looking so nice it makes all the work worthwhile. Just too bad our season us so short
> 
> I finished the sock I was working on tonight, now to get the other done, the dark navy is hard to sees I will be glad when they are done
> 
> Still really hot in the house but I think I need to try to get some sleep


Dark socks are a great project for working on outside while enjoying the nice weather. That is, if you can find time to just sit to enjoy it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just a quick Hi. Been busy finishing off my items for the exhibition. And just made it- finishing the apples for Mama Bears basket there while others set up.
> They are now up, looks really good as well. One of our members has a n interior decorating background and a great eye for this type of thing. So once he took over I knew it would be presented really well. And the presentation really makes it.
> Do have photos and will post some alter in the week. But for now I am heading off to bed and as tomorrow is Tuesday i won't be around the TP much as Elizabeth will be here.


Looking forward to the photos. Hope you're feeling better and not wearing yourself out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Had a nice chat with Julie earlier today on Skype. :sm11:
> 
> Had to take DD etc to doctor today for Penelope to be checked as she has a cold and a nasty sounding cough. Anyway did a good check over and nothing sounding in her chest etc so she should be fine without antibiotics.


Sending prayers for Penelope to feel better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thank you, his name is Kenneth.


That is my DB's name!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is my DB's name!


Mine, too. Not heard much anymore.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I may give it a try again in the future. Thinking back I think I've used too much oil perhaps. Of course, I don't need to be eating anything fried but splurging one day shouldn't be too bad. Also would need to use either almond flour or coconut flour. By the way...I had set a "mini"
> goal of be down 50 lbs before Hannah get home on the 4th and I'm as of today down 49 lbs! Woohoo! I do believe I'll make the " mini" goal.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Alert*...just heard from Heidi and Sam is in hopital again. Breathing is okay but throwing up. They transferred him to hospital in Toledo. They found a large kidney stone; have put a stint in his kidney. Sam has said he is NOT leaving hospital until they find out about his liver and stomach. Will keep you posted! Don't know if he will need someone to open for him this next Friday but be on the alert ladies of the summary.


Oh no!!!!! Sending prayers up now! I am glad that his breathing is okay, though. I really hope Toledo hospital does something, and can find out what is causing this. Actually, Toledo hospital is a teaching medical hospital. Supposed to be quite good. It's just that they didn't do anything except observation the last time he was there. Which could have been miscommunication, I suppose.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the app info; I've now installed it.


You are welcome. I am so glad I found it! I have several of the old albums that have/had the sticky pages with the clear page cover that goes over it, that my grandmother put photos in. I think they were called magnetic photo albums. I just wish I could take them out. I started to copy the photos, and some of them actually are documented on the back, but most of them won't come off of the pages. I don't want to damage them. And she was making full use of the pages. They are edge to edge, filling the pages as tightly as possible. I had tried to take pictures of the pictures, but it doesn't work well. Now I can scan them with the app, and have them preserved for the future. Hopefully my aunt can tell me about some of them once I get them to the computer. Now all I need to do is figure out how to document them on the computer!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was just going to ask if anyone had heard from Sam , do hope they find out what the problem is with his liver and stomach
> Also wondering about Margaret hoping she is just very busy with the display they were doing


Margaret did say that she probably wouldn't be around much for a few days, due to getting things finished and set up for the display. Hope that is all it is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only one birthday today, and that from an old timer back in Dave's day, Siouxann (Sue), I haven't spoken with her in a while, but she is also not in the best of health, although she manages to keep in good spirits.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Siouxann!*


Happy Birthday Siouxann!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mine, too. Not heard much anymore.


It was also my grandfather's name.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Alert*...just heard from Heidi and Sam is in hopital again. Breathing is okay but throwing up. They transferred him to hospital in Toledo. They found a large kidney stone; have put a stint in his kidney. Sam has said he is NOT leaving hospital until they find out about his liver and stomach. Will keep you posted! Don't know if he will need someone to open for him this next Friday but be on the alert ladies of the summary.


So sorry to hear this, just when he seemed to be getting back to his old self again. Glad that he has said himself that he is not leaving until they check out his liver and stomach. Sending all the healing thoughts in the world for our Sam's quick recovery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

It's almost time I can go eat breakfast. I didn't get up early for a bathroom run, so I didn't get my thyroid meds taken early, so I had to wait an hour before I could eat. Still need a shower, then hope to sew some before therapy this afternoon. Talk to you all later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you I am feeling better. Love that your DH still wants to cuddle. Will try app.
Sorlenna, wow you are so creative.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The daily dressing is helping I am sure, the worst bit is at night when it's hot and itchy. The weather is supposed to turn to rain again, bummer.


Muggy humidity makes everything feel worse.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> One of my favorites and the only meal my DH will eat despite tge mushrooms--I get his.


LOL! David has learned to like mushrooms, mainly because they usually put them in hot & sour soup and he will never pass up hot & sour soup.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angela, thank you.
Gwen, thank you. The dulcimer is easy to play, encourage you to try. There are lots of YouTube videos to learn how to play dulcimer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh! Before I forget, I don't know if any of you that have smart phones know about the Google PhotoScan app. It is free, and you can scan any photo, in or out of an album or frame, ect, and get nice scans of them! I have Geeks On Tour in my news feed. They are part of our RV club, and give seminars on using computers, tablets, and smart phones all over the USA. I have been lucky enough to take several of their seminars at our national rallies. They make technology easy to understand. This popped up in my news feed this evening. I immediately downloaded the app. I have not yet tried it. Too late tonight. I'm pretty sure I shared it, so if you are on Facebook with me, look for it if you are interested.
> 
> Also, the cousin I made the white baby afghan for, had a baby boy on 28 July!
> 
> Ok, I am really going to bed now. See you tomorrow!


I've seen that app but never looked into it, I will look more into in now, thank you. 
Congrats on the new baby!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yay! So glad to hear this.
> 
> Evelyn, your trip sounds wonderful. Thanks for sharing the photos.
> 
> ...


You are certainly getting plenty of sewing done, and that's always a good thing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sam, Gwen, Kate and Margaret! Sam it would be really good if the puppy helps Alex- Do I gather there are now two puppies? Lovely sunny morning here, but cold. Fan's football League team lost last night. I am waiting for the nurse to come and change my dressing again.


Thank you from me too. I was also wondering if there are 2 puppies.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, congratulations, I am back to trying diet once again. Not so much for weight loss, though I definitely need that too, but because it helps colitis. Thank you for update on Sam, will keep him in prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello again Sam and ladies wasn't it only yesterday that we were starting a new tea party .the weeks are going far to quick and the nights are starting to darken earlier . I really hope August slows right down I'm not ready for Autumn yet .
> Well I went to the wedding DIL went to and we enjoyed ourselves , family were quite well behaved and so were brides family although havent t heard anything about after we left as most of the guests were staying overnight .we got a bit sad when they were saying their vows but on the whole it was a nice day
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about the puppy saga Sam wonder how long before you end with a new guest Ã°ÂÂÂ
> Leave you with a picture of were the wedding was


What a beautiful spot for a wedding. So glad you and DIL enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, hope Penelope feels better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Friday, Sam and summary ladies, thank you for a new start.
> It's raining here now.
> Joyce, two nice young men were just here from the TCJCLDS, and we were talking about the familysearch.org and they are going to put me in touch with the person who handles the genealogy area in the local temple, how sweet is that.
> I talked to my little brother for about an hour today, he lives in Oregon and we haven't heard from him in at least 2 years, they change phone number like most people change underwear. I had called a family member a early in the month to see if they had heard from him or his wife, they hadn't but got in touch with his wife's mother, so finally talked to him today. He could use a few prayers, seems the county let someone out of jail due to over crowding that shouldn't have been let out, he was in on murder charges, and needless to say, while out, tried killing my brother, beat him in the head with a 2x4 and then a week later my brother had an accident on his bicycle and ended up in hospital for 6 weeks, part of it in a coma, they know that the first trauma contributed majorly to the second trauma happening. He's going for his disability now as his doctor has declared him totally disabled do to the brain trauma and everything that went with it. He's to testify at the end of August agains the guy, he's going to make sure he does, and then he has a lawyer that is going to sue the county for him. He was able to talk good today, but he said that sometimes he can't put two words together for the life of him and that his short term memory is shot, I told him to start carrying a pad and pen and write things down so that it will help him.
> ...


So sorry about what happened to your brother.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The bear cubs were very cute to watch but the brown male bears when stood up were were magnificent , had to laugh when I saw them just laid there flat out on there backs after a good meal


Bears definitely have personality. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, congratulations, I am back to trying diet once again. Not so much for weight loss, though I definitely need that too, but because it helps colitis. Thank you for update on Sam, will keep him in prayers.


DD, DSIL and DBIL are finding relief from diverticulitis, Croyns and gout with the low residue diet. DD is also cutting out dairy and soy since she has an intolerance for them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I love beef stroganoff haven't made it in a long time maybe it's time I did , it's funny how we can be full as puddings but always find room for dessert????


So true, then I had to resort to dried papaya as my tummy was so unhappy. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sock is looking great Kaye Jo, think I will have to checkout that heel, I really dislike picking up stitches


Thank you. The directions are a bit wonky, so I found a video that showed it best, then I was able to get it done. 




It's a 2 part video,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Had a nice chat with Julie earlier today on Skype. :sm11:
> 
> Had to take DD etc to doctor today for Penelope to be checked as she has a cold and a nasty sounding cough. Anyway did a good check over and nothing sounding in her chest etc so she should be fine without antibiotics.


Great that you had a good conversation. :sm24: 
I'm very glad that Penelope won't need antibiotics and should be fine, poor little mite.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> When my nephew was little I bought him a farm truck that had a cow and crates of chickens in the back. It had all the farm sounds, and when it ran into an obstacle, it would back up and go again, clucking and mooing all the way. I was single then, and thought it was a really neat toy for a boy, but my sister could have gladly strangled me! lol.


LOL!!! Those are always the toys they love best too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Looking good. I love the colours in that yarn.


Thank you, it's really pretty.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Alert*...just heard from Heidi and Sam is in hopital again. Breathing is okay but throwing up. They transferred him to hospital in Toledo. They found a large kidney stone; have put a stint in his kidney. Sam has said he is NOT leaving hospital until they find out about his liver and stomach. Will keep you posted! Don't know if he will need someone to open for him this next Friday but be on the alert ladies of the summary.


Thanks for letting us know Gwen. Poor Sam I hope he's not there too long, but he's right to want everything sorted out before he leaves. I hope he knows Friday won't be a problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love zinnias. My mother always grew such beautiful ones. I, on the other hand, have never had muck luck with them. I can't begin to tell you how I envy your flower beds. How I wish I could get DH to help me clean out my beds and get them beautiful again.


I do too, I started these from seed and boy did they take off. David and I are still trying to decide what we are going to finish filling out our beds with, I think a lot of iris', tulips, daffydils, and then a few more roses, and then just pots of any annuals that we like. 
We just need to all descend on you and help you get it all done and then sit and knit on you lovely porch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great looking socks so far. You finish a pair so quickly; I'd probably still be fiddling with the cast on! LOL


Thank you, nah, once you get the cast on down, it goes pretty quickly, I used size 2 needles for the beginning of the cast on, then used the 11/2 to knit them, worked much better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy, hope Penelope feels better soon.


Me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I may give it a try again in the future. Thinking back I think I've used too much oil perhaps. Of course, I don't need to be eating anything fried but splurging one day shouldn't be too bad. Also would need to use either almond flour or coconut flour. By the way...I had set a "mini"
> goal of be down 50 lbs before Hannah get home on the 4th and I'm as of today down 49 lbs! Woohoo! I do believe I'll make the " mini" goal.


That's great!!!!!! I think you will indeed make it by Friday. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Alert*...just heard from Heidi and Sam is in hopital again. Breathing is okay but throwing up. They transferred him to hospital in Toledo. They found a large kidney stone; have put a stint in his kidney. Sam has said he is NOT leaving hospital until they find out about his liver and stomach. Will keep you posted! Don't know if he will need someone to open for him this next Friday but be on the alert ladies of the summary.


Oh no, I hope it's only the kidney stone causing problems and easily resolved, but I agree, they need to make sure that everything is clear before sending him home. 
Prayers Sam, that you'll be whole and hale soon and back with us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I wasn't ignoring anyone but it is crazy at my house. With Marv taking up one room (long story but has to do with him either staying here or becoming homeless) and the kids in and out a lot I just can't seem to concentrate.
> I had a nice 3 week vacation with my best friend of 45 years. She took me with her to see her mom in Nebraska. Her sisters all live there too so it was a nice family reunion of sorts for her. She is 55 and in all her life there has never been a picture of her with all 3 of her sisters so they managed to get together and right this wrong. We went to Lincoln where there is a beautiful sunken garden, just to find it had been booked for a wedding that day. Fortunate there was another garden just across the road which worked out nicely. It was a lot of fun seeing them spend that special day together. As a surprise they gifted one of the photos to their mom for her 87th birthday. Mom lives in a nursing home with early stages of Alzheimer's.
> It was a lot of fun traveling as we checked out a lot of museums, thrift stores and "junk" shops. Spent July 4th at the lake, where I got a bit of sunburn on my rarely exposed legs, then at her nieces home for cookout and fellowship. Ended the evening watching fireworks at a nearby towns fair grounds. Lots of fun.
> Traveling home we took the northern most route through Kansas and stopped wherever we spied anything that caught our attention. Through Missouri we went to the boyhood town of Samuel Clemmons (Mark Twain) and surrounding area. Beautiful lakes around there.
> ...


Sounds like you had a lovely time with your friend. I'm sorry that you have been depressed since you got home. Perhaps a new project will help to bring you back to a happier state. It was good that you were able to get a new pair of glasses at a reasonable price.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have fun, hope it's a great one.


Actually, it was quite good. It was a tribute to Johnny Cash.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only one birthday today, and that from an old timer back in Dave's day, Siouxann (Sue), I haven't spoken with her in a while, but she is also not in the best of health, although she manages to keep in good spirits.
> 
> *Happy Birthday Siouxann!*


Happy Birthday from me too!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just a quick Hi. Been busy finishing off my items for the exhibition. And just made it- finishing the apples for Mama Bears basket there while others set up.
> They are now up, looks really good as well. One of our members has a n interior decorating background and a great eye for this type of thing. So once he took over I knew it would be presented really well. And the presentation really makes it.
> Do have photos and will post some alter in the week. But for now I am heading off to bed and as tomorrow is Tuesday i won't be around the TP much as Elizabeth will be here.


You accomplished a lot in a short period of time, wow, I can't wait to see the pictures. I bet Elizabeth would love to play with all those items too. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Actually, it was quite good. It was a tribute to Johnny Cash.


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, a fine but very chilly one outdoors today. There's snow in them thar hills! and the wind has quite a bite to it.
> We took a trip to the local toy store this morning. Our adopted 2 year old little boy Tyler is having a birthday party tomorrow. I asked his grandma what he might like, and she said fire engines are his current adoration. Stu and I could have stayed all day playing and looking at the fabulous toys. Oh to be a kid again!
> So we have a fire engine which lights up and has sirens etc. can see the dad and uncles having a good play with it.
> Also bought myself a pair of sturdy ankle boots for possible encounters with snow, and they're very comfortable. Now back home in the warmth and a nice coffee.


Maybe you and Stu can play along with Tyler :sm11: I hope you don't get snow any time soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The nurses say the leg is looking quite good, but it is still weeping, the dressing has been changed, and someone will be back tomorrow. Definitely not so sore.
> The collar is most uncomfortable, so I am not very good at keeping it on- my hair gets caught on the velcro. My hands are not good. It is so hard to knit, with the lack of feeling.
> Sorry to grumble.


It's good that your leg isn't sore but too bad about the collar. I hope it will help though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

You are sure a chatty bunch...35 pages already. I'm off to exercise so back later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you, I looked up diet and low fiber, no seeds seem good. I have microscopic colitis and also do better on no sugar, dairy, gluten. Hard to stick to but makes a big difference. This morning having issues as I had salad as main course for dinner.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you. The directions are a bit wonky, so I found a video that showed it best, then I was able to get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> This tiny island has a population of over 66 million people and even though they cannot house , feed or clothe all the people living here , long waiting lists at doctors , dentists , hospitals , and not enough jobs to go around , not to mention the decimation of the countryside the government still insists there is room for more people


I can't imagine living with that many people around. Other than DS, the nearest neighbors are 2 miles away, I like my space. 
Our government is also allowing lots of immigration even though there isn't so many jobs. DH thinks it so they can drive wages down


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you I am feeling better. Love that your DH still wants to cuddle. Will try app.
> Sorlenna, wow you are so creative.


I'm so glad you are feeling better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've seen that app but never looked into it, I will look more into in now, thank you.
> Congrats on the new baby!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The bear cubs were very cute to watch but the brown male bears when stood up were were magnificent , had to laugh when I saw them just laid there flat out on there backs after a good meal


They may look cute but they can move so fast & are dangerous & many don't seem to realize this, a woman was attacked about 15 miles from here last fall & had her legs clawed badly. We saw a small, maybe a yearling bear about 3 miles away when coming home a few days ago, there are some city people who built a house over there, we didn't have their number but called her brother to warn them as they have young grandchildren. He said, they know it's around & think it's wonderful. They won't think it's so great if something happens one of the GKs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> When my nephew was little I bought him a farm truck that had a cow and crates of chickens in the back. It had all the farm sounds, and when it ran into an obstacle, it would back up and go again, clucking and mooing all the way. I was single then, and thought it was a really neat toy for a boy, but my sister could have gladly strangled me! lol.


????????????it was probably his favourite toy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Alert*...just heard from Heidi and Sam is in hopital again. Breathing is okay but throwing up. They transferred him to hospital in Toledo. They found a large kidney stone; have put a stint in his kidney. Sam has said he is NOT leaving hospital until they find out about his liver and stomach. Will keep you posted! Don't know if he will need someone to open for him this next Friday but be on the alert ladies of the summary.


I'd noticed he hadn't been posting.  I sure hope they get to the bottom of the problem, he hasn't been really well for months now & is so thin he can't afford to lose more. Poor man, hope he's better soon.
With his terrible lungs, I hope they don't decided he can't be fixed without surgery as I wouldn't think that's an option


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Dark socks are a great project for working on outside while enjoying the nice weather. That is, if you can find time to just sit to enjoy it!


I rarely knit outside, by the time I can sit & do it, there are enough mosquitoes around to carry me off & you know that takes lots????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You are welcome. I am so glad I found it! I have several of the old albums that have/had the sticky pages with the clear page cover that goes over it, that my grandmother put photos in. I think they were called magnetic photo albums. I just wish I could take them out. I started to copy the photos, and some of them actually are documented on the back, but most of them won't come off of the pages. I don't want to damage them. And she was making full use of the pages. They are edge to edge, filling the pages as tightly as possible. I had tried to take pictures of the pictures, but it doesn't work well. Now I can scan them with the app, and have them preserved for the future. Hopefully my aunt can tell me about some of them once I get them to the computer. Now all I need to do is figure out how to document them on the computer!


Those albums were terrible, seemed like a great idea at the time but definitely not & my mom had one of those Polaroid instant camera so many of the pictures have faded terribly, I will have to try that app. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Muggy humidity makes everything feel worse.


It has been very humid here & that's very unusual, you sweat just thinking about life????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> DD, DSIL and DBIL are finding relief from diverticulitis, Croyns and gout with the low residue diet. DD is also cutting out dairy and soy since she has an intolerance for them.


That would be a hard group to cook for if you eliminate all those foods. I thought cooking for my fussy DH was a challenge


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Muggy humidity makes everything feel worse.


Chilly humidity here- although I am not sure yet about today!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Chilly humidity here- although I am not sure yet about today!


That kind of cold goes right through you, everyone laughs here & when it's -40, they always say "but it's a dry cold" like that makes it much better.????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's good that your leg isn't sore but too bad about the collar. I hope it will help though.


Bundle of minor aches this morning, Liz! I will be very glad when things clear up. The leg gets quite painful at night, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That kind of cold goes right through you, everyone laughs here & when it's -40, they always say "but it's a dry cold" like that makes it much better.????


I know Bronwen found it very hard just to breath in those temperatures the Christmas she spent out from Edmonton.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That would be a hard group to cook for if you eliminate all those foods. I thought cooking for my fussy DH was a challenge


It is! I had four separate offerings for the day at the cottage. We still had sweet corn, potato salad, pasta and lettuce salads (and chicken parmesan sliders) for all who could eat those and then chicken fajitas and brisket beef Philadelphia (philly) sandwiches, hot dogs and ribs plus lots of plain and steamed vegetables and fresh fruit and cheese, sausage & crackers snacks. And, of course plain buns and chicken nuggets for the fussy eater. I swear, my Mom had it easier with feeding the big bunch of us!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

So sorry Julie that you are not feeling well this AM. Aching is no fun, especially in the wintertime.
Glad Sam is in the hospital and hope they can use the lithotripter to blast apart his kidney stone. Only a very light anesthesia is needed for this procedure and it works very well. 
Molly back from the vet, b/gluc 100, OK, but she will not eat anything but wet canned dog food. Bummer as she is to get 3 cans a day. I shall slowly try and get her back on cheaper kibble. Great vet, complete blood panel shows arthritis flare and beginning end stage liver disease, not unusual in her age group, with anemia. So we have a liver protective supplement which, interestingly contains Silymarin and is a homeopathic treatment. We will also get her an iron supplement to try and build up her blood. More Remadyl for her arthritis and informed it is not yet time to put her to sleep for good. Love this young lady vet. Very informative and very willing to try homeopathic remedies as well as pharmacy ones. Molly also has old age lungs, but is doing well thus far. The anemia and old age lungs are probably why she is panting more when we run. Thanks for your continued prayers and support. Prayer for everyone here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They may look cute but they can move so fast & are dangerous & many don't seem to realize this, a woman was attacked about 15 miles from here last fall & had her legs clawed badly. We saw a small, maybe a yearling bear about 3 miles away when coming home a few days ago, there are some city people who built a house over there, we didn't have their number but called her brother to warn them as they have young grandchildren. He said, they know it's around & think it's wonderful. They won't think it's so great if something happens one of the GKs.


They certainly can, and I think that the younger and old bears are the most dangerous, the ones in between would rather not mess with people. And children and pets make great targets for those that are hungry and have the opportunity to snag one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It has been very humid here & that's very unusual, you sweat just thinking about life????


Humidity makes the heat feel hotter and the cold feel colder. I would much rather have dry of either one than high humidity. Of course rain doesn't count.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Chilly humidity here- although I am not sure yet about today!


Hopefully today won't be too bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry Julie that you are not feeling well this AM. Aching is no fun, especially in the wintertime.
> Glad Sam is in the hospital and hope they can use the lithotripter to blast apart his kidney stone. Only a very light anesthesia is needed for this procedure and it works very well.
> Molly back from the vet, b/gluc 100, OK, but she will not eat anything but wet canned dog food. Bummer as she is to get 3 cans a day. I shall slowly try and get her back on cheaper kibble. Great vet, complete blood panel shows arthritis flare and beginning end stage liver disease, not unusual in her age group, with anemia. So we have a liver protective supplement which, interestingly contains Silymarin and is a homeopathic treatment. We will also get her an iron supplement to try and build up her blood. More Remadyl for her arthritis and informed it is not yet time to put her to sleep for good. Love this young lady vet. Very informative and very willing to try homeopathic remedies as well as pharmacy ones. Molly also has old age lungs, but is doing well thus far. The anemia and old age lungs are probably why she is panting more when we run. Thanks for your continued prayers and support. Prayer for everyone here.


Poor Molly, getting old is not easy for any of us, I hope she'll get back to eating her regular food and feeling more herself. It's great that your vet is willing to try homeopathic remedies as well as traditional.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry Julie that you are not feeling well this AM. Aching is no fun, especially in the wintertime.
> Glad Sam is in the hospital and hope they can use the lithotripter to blast apart his kidney stone. Only a very light anesthesia is needed for this procedure and it works very well.
> Molly back from the vet, b/gluc 100, OK, but she will not eat anything but wet canned dog food. Bummer as she is to get 3 cans a day. I shall slowly try and get her back on cheaper kibble. Great vet, complete blood panel shows arthritis flare and beginning end stage liver disease, not unusual in her age group, with anemia. So we have a liver protective supplement which, interestingly contains Silymarin and is a homeopathic treatment. We will also get her an iron supplement to try and build up her blood. More Remadyl for her arthritis and informed it is not yet time to put her to sleep for good. Love this young lady vet. Very informative and very willing to try homeopathic remedies as well as pharmacy ones. Molly also has old age lungs, but is doing well thus far. The anemia and old age lungs are probably why she is panting more when we run. Thanks for your continued prayers and support. Prayer for everyone here.


Sounds like a great vet.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just heard from Heidi and she had just talked with Sam and he does want someone to do the opening on Friday. Since Julie had sent me an email saying she would do it if needed I have told her to go ahead and plan on doing the opening. Kate & Margaret please accept any apology if I've stepped on your toes; certainly wasn't meant to overstep you. Julie offered and knowing she has often done this I said okay to her offer. Thank you Julie!

Update now on Sam; Heidi is heading to the hospital as they are going to insert a camera into his stomach to see if they can tell what is going on. I've Heidi to keep us posted and I'm sure she will.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You take such good care of Molly. God bless you Joyce.


flyty1n said:


> So sorry Julie that you are not feeling well this AM. Aching is no fun, especially in the wintertime.
> Glad Sam is in the hospital and hope they can use the lithotripter to blast apart his kidney stone. Only a very light anesthesia is needed for this procedure and it works very well.
> Molly back from the vet, b/gluc 100, OK, but she will not eat anything but wet canned dog food. Bummer as she is to get 3 cans a day. I shall slowly try and get her back on cheaper kibble. Great vet, complete blood panel shows arthritis flare and beginning end stage liver disease, not unusual in her age group, with anemia. So we have a liver protective supplement which, interestingly contains Silymarin and is a homeopathic treatment. We will also get her an iron supplement to try and build up her blood. More Remadyl for her arthritis and informed it is not yet time to put her to sleep for good. Love this young lady vet. Very informative and very willing to try homeopathic remedies as well as pharmacy ones. Molly also has old age lungs, but is doing well thus far. The anemia and old age lungs are probably why she is panting more when we run. Thanks for your continued prayers and support. Prayer for everyone here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in complete agreement!


Poledra65 said:


> Humidity makes the heat feel hotter and the cold feel colder. I would much rather have dry of either one than high humidity. Of course rain doesn't count.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Those albums were terrible, seemed like a great idea at the time but definitely not & my mom had one of those Polaroid instant camera so many of the pictures have faded terribly, I will have to try that app. Thanks for sharing


Giggling about the mosquitoes carrying you off. They would have even more trouble carrying me off!

We have a lot of those fading Polaroid photos also. My flat bed scanner will fix the color on those, if I can get them on the scanner.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Heidi and she had just talked with Sam and he does want someone to do the opening on Friday. Since Julie had sent me an email saying she would do it if needed I have told her to go ahead and plan on doing the opening. Kate & Margaret please accept any apology if I've stepped on your toes; certainly wasn't meant to overstep you. Julie offered and knowing she has often done this I said okay to her offer. Thank you Julie!
> 
> Update now on Sam; Heidi is heading to the hospital as they are going to insert a camera into his stomach to see if they can tell what is going on. I've Heidi to keep us posted and I'm sure she will.


Thank you, Julie!

Thank you for the update on Sam,Gwen. Keeping Sam in prayers


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear Sam is in the hospital; hope he will find out what is going on and then some resolution.

I am hanging out with DGS today while DD is at an all day meeting. We did swimming lessons this am, lunch and now he is at a day camp at a nature center and I am going to a body shop to get an estimate on my car which was hit in a parkin lot????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from Heidi and she had just talked with Sam and he does want someone to do the opening on Friday. Since Julie had sent me an email saying she would do it if needed I have told her to go ahead and plan on doing the opening. Kate & Margaret please accept any apology if I've stepped on your toes; certainly wasn't meant to overstep you. Julie offered and knowing she has often done this I said okay to her offer. Thank you Julie!
> 
> Update now on Sam; Heidi is heading to the hospital as they are going to insert a camera into his stomach to see if they can tell what is going on. I've Heidi to keep us posted and I'm sure she will.


I hope that they get some answers. Keeping them all in prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry Julie that you are not feeling well this AM. Aching is no fun, especially in the wintertime.
> Glad Sam is in the hospital and hope they can use the lithotripter to blast apart his kidney stone. Only a very light anesthesia is needed for this procedure and it works very well.
> Molly back from the vet, b/gluc 100, OK, but she will not eat anything but wet canned dog food. Bummer as she is to get 3 cans a day. I shall slowly try and get her back on cheaper kibble. Great vet, complete blood panel shows arthritis flare and beginning end stage liver disease, not unusual in her age group, with anemia. So we have a liver protective supplement which, interestingly contains Silymarin and is a homeopathic treatment. We will also get her an iron supplement to try and build up her blood. More Remadyl for her arthritis and informed it is not yet time to put her to sleep for good. Love this young lady vet. Very informative and very willing to try homeopathic remedies as well as pharmacy ones. Molly also has old age lungs, but is doing well thus far. The anemia and old age lungs are probably why she is panting more when we run. Thanks for your continued prayers and support. Prayer for everyone here.


I think I am just tired of the aching, Joyce. Plus not being able to knit more than a few stitches at a time, is rather exasperating.
That does not sound exceptionally good news about Molly, but I am glad you like your vet. I am sure between the two of you Molly is getting the very best of treatment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully today won't be too bad.


forecast is cloud rather than rain- hope it holds!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> So sorry to hear Sam is in the hospital; hope he will find out what is going on and then some resolution.
> 
> I am hanging out with DGS today while DD is at an all day meeting. We did swimming lessons this am, lunch and now he is at a day camp at a nature center and I am going to a body shop to get an estimate on my car which was hit in a parkin lot????


Oh, no, hope the car isn't a big expense


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I am just tired of the aching, Joyce. Plus not being able to knit more than a few stitches at a time, is rather exasperating.
> That does not sound exceptionally good news about Molly, but I am glad you like your vet. I am sure between the two of you Molly is getting the very best of treatment.


So sorry that the aching continues, Julie, and that you are still finding knitting so difficult. Do you see your doctor for an MRI soon? Hope that your weather holds enough for you to get that ramp built.

No, not terribly good news for Molly, but we will give her her best chance at being comfortable and hope we know when she needs to go "over the rainbow bridge." At my age, I believe she will be my last dog, but don't know that for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry that the aching continues, Julie, and that you are still finding knitting so difficult. Do you see your doctor for an MRI soon? Hope that your weather holds enough for you to get that ramp built.
> 
> No, not terribly good news for Molly, but we will give her her best chance at being comfortable and hope we know when she needs to go "over the rainbow bridge." At my age, I believe she will be my last dog, but don't know that for sure.


I am going for the X-Ray later today. It's cloudy but not actually raining.

One thing at least the drugs they have now for a euthanasia are much kinder than what they had back in 1966 when I had to have my old Leo put to sleep because his kidneys had failed. Leo had barely survived as a kitten- his Mum had been locked in a warehouse with no food or water over Christmas/New Year, my Mum bought Golden Eye Ointment for his eyes, and a little dropper so I could feed him- every hour or two at first, she was very surprised that I pulled him through- he was absolutely devoted to me- used to purr like a traction engine, and had great games chasing the Corgis round then garden, then being chased in turn. I've always loved ginger cats- from my first in Scotland who was a female.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gwen, great progress on the weight loss. Are you doing low/no carb? It has been suggested to me many times but I have problems sticking to it 

I had been thinking about Sam yesterday so I am glad Heidi has let us know what is going on with him.

Although I do not feel I have completely caught up on rest I did sleep about 9-10 hours last night. Of course the drawback of being in bed that long is aching all over when I get up....such a catch 22 when dealing with chronic pain


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, no, hope the car isn't a big expense


The insurance of the person who hit me should pay for any expense.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, so sorry about Molly, glad vet is willing to work with other types of ediciones.
Carol, hope repairs aren't too expensive.
Gwen, thank you for update on Sam. Will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Advice needed from all you great cooks!*.....I'm looking to get a good food dicer/slicer/mandolin type contraption. I've been looking at amazon.com and am overwelmed at the price variations...everything from $12 to over $100! What do you fine folks find to be a good tool? Thanks in advance for your assistance!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Evelyn. I'm doing the bone broth diet which is now my lifestyle choice in eating. I fast 2 days a week only drinking bone broth.
Have given up all sugars, all dairy, all grains/pasta, starcy vegetables except small quantities of sweet potatoes, no fruit juices. Surprisingly I eat quite a variety of foods. It is a program designed by Dr. Kellyann Petrucci (bought her book The Bone Broth Diet) and love it. Once I reach my final goal I will eat this way 80% of the time and add back in other things I only 20% of the time. The diet encourages you to go organic but recognizes tht most folks can't afford organic. I started this April 17th, 2017 and it has changed my life for the better. No longer in so much constant pain and my doctor just lowered both my blood pressure meds and anti-depression meds by half.


EJS said:


> Gwen, great progress on the weight loss. Are you doing low/no carb? It has been suggested to me many times but I have problems sticking to it
> 
> I had been thinking about Sam yesterday so I am glad Heidi has let us know what is going on with him.
> 
> Although I do not feel I have completely caught up on rest I did sleep about 9-10 hours last night. Of course the drawback of being in bed that long is aching all over when I get up....such a catch 22 when dealing with chronic pain


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Advice needed from all you great cooks!*.....I'm looking to get a good food dicer/slicer/mandolin type contraption. I've been looking at amazon.com and am overwelmed at the price variations...everything from $12 to over $100! What do you fine folks find to be a good tool? Thanks in advance for your assistance!


I have two tools I love:
https://www.amazon.com/Vidalia-Chop-Wizard-VOWR-2/dp/B000I6JZWA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1501536435&sr=8-5&keywords=dicer+food+chopper

Something like this that I got at Bed, Bath and Beyond and had two coupons: one for 20% off and one for $5 -- they took both coupons so it was less than $10. I use this when I'm making big batches of things and when I'm canning. I don't really like it for tomatoes, but that's just me.

Something like this for thin slicing --- as long as it has a good safety guard, anything you find on sale should be good.
https://www.amazon.com/Mandoline-Adjustable-Julianne-Plastic-Construction/dp/B01I8EK3NI/ref=sr_1_18?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1501536784&sr=1-18&keywords=mandoline+slicer

I think I found each of these at Tuesday Morning stores - also might be some in resale shops.

For those with a KitchenAid mixer and for some heavy duty canning projects, this might be nice: I can't justify the cost for my use, but DDIL loves it.

https://www.amazon.com/KitchenAid-KSM2FPA-Processor-Attachment-Commercial/dp/B00LEBP5IG/ref=sr_1_5?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1501536671&sr=1-5&keywords=kitchen+aid+attachments+for+mixer

I actually like the "zen" activity of slicing and dicing, so I still do it the old fashioned way most of the time. Only when I'm doing big batches of stuff, do I drag these out of the storage area.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear about Sam. I join everyone in hoping he will soon be back in better health. It has been a long haul, but if they can come up with a better diagnosis, it would be a step in the right direction. 

We had a fun weekend. On Sunday, we went to a country Show with the two youngest grandsons and their parents. It would have been great, except that we were wading through deep mud everywhere. Afterwards, the boys came back for a sleepover with us, and this morning was the older one's 5th birthday, so we started the day with birthday cake for breakfast! Followed by baking and painting sessions until their Mum came to pick them up.

On Sunday, I was given a large bag of what I can only describe as red Mirabelle plums. I picked quite a lot of ordinary Mirabelles a couple of weeks back, from a tree which was growing beside a footpath I use. Some we ate fresh, some were made into puddings and the rest I made into jam. I think I will take the same approach with this batch. I haven't had much fruit for jam making so far this year, so these are welcome. There should be lots of blackberries and apples to come, and maybe other plum varieties, so the cupboards won't be bare for the winter, but it is nice to have some variety!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Advice needed from all you great cooks!*.....I'm looking to get a good food dicer/slicer/mandolin type contraption. I've been looking at amazon.com and am overwelmed at the price variations...everything from $12 to over $100! What do you fine folks find to be a good tool? Thanks in advance for your assistance!


I have a hand held Zyliss (the Swiss company) one. It used to be adjustable- but that was a bit flimsy, and came apart- I use it mostly for potatoes and onion- cost about $40. (NZ). Had it now for three or more years- certainly speeds things up.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a hand held Zyliss (the Swiss company) one. It used to be adjustable- but that was a bit flimsy, and came apart- I use it mostly for potatoes and onion- cost about $40. (NZ). Had it now for three or more years- certainly speeds things up.


I have a Magimix, about 20 years old now, but I use the slicer attachment mostly for potatoes and onions, but works fine on other vegetables too. It also has a grater attachment which is good if I need large quantities of grated cheese. I would think any similar appliance would do the same sort of thing. The Magimix was not cheap, but it has proved worth the money in the time I have had it. Very versatile and in use for something or another most days!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do have a kitchenaid mixer but hope in the fall to get this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004SGFM/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1IBIU764XXKBQ&colid=1NDF0I5V4Y7SF for when I make brunswick stew and apple butter. I looked at the Vidalia Chop Wizard thing you mentioned and was leaning toward that; I want to be able to dice (cut in little cubes) some hard for me to slice things like potatoes and beets I want to slice. My food processor will slice BUT the shoot is too small for the beets. I have a manual meat grinder and a manual heavy duty slicer/shredder thing but nothing that will make little cubes which is what I need. Thanks for your input.



RookieRetiree said:


> I have two tools I love:
> https://www.amazon.com/Vidalia-Chop-Wizard-VOWR-2/dp/B000I6JZWA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1501536435&sr=8-5&keywords=dicer+food+chopper
> 
> Something like this that I got at Bed, Bath and Beyond and had two coupons: one for 20% off and one for $5 -- they took both coupons so it was less than $10. I use this when I'm making big batches of things and when I'm canning. I don't really like it for tomatoes, but that's just me.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will google this one too Julie. Thank you.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have a hand held Zyliss (the Swiss company) one. It used to be adjustable- but that was a bit flimsy, and came apart- I use it mostly for potatoes and onion- cost about $40. (NZ). Had it now for three or more years- certainly speeds things up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Chris; I will google this too. How delightful you got more of the plums.
Wish I had someone gift me some nice fruit. I want to make some pickled peaches and the price for peaches is out of sight here this year. Just ridiculous.
I also want to make some jellies and jams. Will need to get more stevia befor doing that though.


Kathleendoris said:


> I have a Magimix, about 20 years old now, but I use the slicer attachment mostly for potatoes and onions, but works fine on other vegetables too. It also has a grater attachment which is good if I need large quantities of grated cheese. I would think any similar appliance would do the same sort of thing. The Magimix was not cheap, but it has proved worth the money in the time I have had it. Very versatile and in use for something or another most days!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will google this one too Julie. Thank you.


It does Julienne as well, but I don't often use that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Back here just to post a link that was in the Whoot (made me think of Sam and how he posts things from there.) It is for those that crochet; an adorable panda.
http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-panda-baby-booties?omhide=true

and for the knitter...duck feet baby slippers
http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/duck-feet-knitted-booties?omhide=true


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing thoughts at Full Power coming to Sam, Kenneth, Penelope, and anyone else in need. Thank you for keeping us updated, Gwen. I do hope they find some answers this time around.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Advice needed from all you great cooks!*.....I'm looking to get a good food dicer/slicer/mandolin type contraption. I've been looking at amazon.com and am overwelmed at the price variations...everything from $12 to over $100! What do you fine folks find to be a good tool? Thanks in advance for your assistance!


Put in 4 stars and go with the best you can afford. But if one has 4 stars but only a few reviews, I don't count those. I'd rather purchase one with 3 stars and 1000+ reviews than a 4 star with only 3 or 4 reviews. That's pretty much how I choose anymore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have two tools I love:
> https://www.amazon.com/Vidalia-Chop-Wizard-VOWR-2/dp/B000I6JZWA/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1501536435&sr=8-5&keywords=dicer+food+chopper
> 
> Something like this that I got at Bed, Bath and Beyond and had two coupons: one for 20% off and one for $5 -- they took both coupons so it was less than $10. I use this when I'm making big batches of things and when I'm canning. I don't really like it for tomatoes, but that's just me.
> ...


Those are great with great price.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry to hear about Sam. I join everyone in hoping he will soon be back in better health. It has been a long haul, but if they can come up with a better diagnosis, it would be a step in the right direction.
> 
> We had a fun weekend. On Sunday, we went to a country Show with the two youngest grandsons and their parents. It would have been great, except that we were wading through deep mud everywhere. Afterwards, the boys came back for a sleepover with us, and this morning was the older one's 5th birthday, so we started the day with birthday cake for breakfast! Followed by baking and painting sessions until their Mum came to pick them up.
> 
> On Sunday, I was given a large bag of what I can only describe as red Mirabelle plums. I picked quite a lot of ordinary Mirabelles a couple of weeks back, from a tree which was growing beside a footpath I use. Some we ate fresh, some were made into puddings and the rest I made into jam. I think I will take the same approach with this batch. I haven't had much fruit for jam making so far this year, so these are welcome. There should be lots of blackberries and apples to come, and maybe other plum varieties, so the cupboards won't be bare for the winter, but it is nice to have some variety!


What fun! Happy Birthday to your DGS!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I do have a kitchenaid mixer but hope in the fall to get this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004SGFM/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1IBIU764XXKBQ&colid=1NDF0I5V4Y7SF for when I make brunswick stew and apple butter. I looked at the Vidalia Chop Wizard thing you mentioned and was leaning toward that; I want to be able to dice (cut in little cubes) some hard for me to slice things like potatoes and beets I want to slice. My food processor will slice BUT the shoot is too small for the beets. I have a manual meat grinder and a manual heavy duty slicer/shredder thing but nothing that will make little cubes which is what I need. Thanks for your input.


I have the juicer/grinder for my kitchen aid but it doesn't have the slicer/shredder, I love it, I've used it for tomato sauce a couple times.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a hand cranked slicer shredder and it's still going strong after thirty some years. I don't know what it's called but it's stainless steel and came from Germany. I think I have six blades for it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I do have a kitchenaid mixer but hope in the fall to get this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004SGFM/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1IBIU764XXKBQ&colid=1NDF0I5V4Y7SF for when I make brunswick stew and apple butter. I looked at the Vidalia Chop Wizard thing you mentioned and was leaning toward that; I want to be able to dice (cut in little cubes) some hard for me to slice things like potatoes and beets I want to slice. My food processor will slice BUT the shoot is too small for the beets. I have a manual meat grinder and a manual heavy duty slicer/shredder thing but nothing that will make little cubes which is what I need. Thanks for your input.


That's probably the tool I use the most. You still have to do some cutting to the right sized pieces, but not the dicing and you get uniform pieces.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/Westmark-Multipurpose-Vegetable-Interchangeable-Stainless/dp/B003YKXJPQ/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1501545094&sr=8-19-spons&keywords=round+slicer+vegetable+cutter&psc=1

This is my favorite as I don't have to worry about my hands getting sliced so much. I also have the Videlia one when I want to cut up onions.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I have a hand cranked slicer shredder and it's still going strong after thirty some years. I don't know what it's called but it's stainless steel and came from Germany. I think I have six blades for it.


If it's a hand cranked cylinder, I have one from Pampered Chef that I use for grating cheeses etc.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

This one is very similar.

http://vancouver.canadianlisted.com/ad/gallery/2841892/


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, just got these back from framers. Now I have a dilemma because I just love the Lady in the hat, and not sure I want to gift it.
Mmmm thoughts to ponder!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better after your adventures yesterday.
> I hope the rehab goes well for Tim & he becomes more mobile.
> It's great your GS & family have moved back to be near all of you.
> Great that you found someone to do the electrical in the new building. Will Elm be sold now that you move to a new place? Hope all goes well & try not to overdo


Thanks for the kind words regarding all of us and the on-going plans and work here, Bonnie. The new building for the veterans was to be a re-hab effort from Take Flight on behalf of another's Veterans' service program; unfortunately, that effort fell through after Susan had been given the house. She is still going forward with the re-hab with the expectation that another agency will take it over and establish a site here in Trumbull County. That agency has 2 others in nearby counties.

The previous ownership of Elm wrote into the deed that he/they retained right of first refusal which he refused and then called back the next day to back off on the refusal and demanded the property be returned to him. This after she'd had a verbal offer of $50,000 US for the entire property. That offer would have paid nearly the full asking price for the new building for Take Flight.

FYI, I always try not to overdo what I do, Bonnie. I'm far too advanced in age and hopefully, wisdom, to think that I'm the only one who can do or who knows how to do most of what I do daily. LOL :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> The insurance of the person who hit me should pay for any expense.


That's good, except for the inconvenience to you. Do you get a loaner car while it's in the shop?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

My Zinnias, the are lime and cherry lime. The cherry lime turns almost all red.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Advice needed from all you great cooks!*.....I'm looking to get a good food dicer/slicer/mandolin type contraption. I've been looking at amazon.com and am overwelmed at the price variations...everything from $12 to over $100! What do you fine folks find to be a good tool? Thanks in advance for your assistance!


I have a cheap Starfrit one, I think I paid $10 on sale & it does the job. & my thumb is evidence that it's sharp enough????????. I wasn't smart enough to use the hand guard????,


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, enjoyed your zinnia pics.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My Zinnias, the are lime and cherry lime. The cherry lime turns almost all red.


Lovely flowers, to brighten up my dull cloudy day thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just got these back from framers. Now I have a dilemma because I just love the Lady in the hat, and not sure I want to gift it.
> Mmmm thoughts to ponder!


These look superb Fan! Isn't it amazing what a difference framing makes. I am glad Lady Stitchbury-Knotts is staying with you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I do have a kitchenaid mixer but hope in the fall to get this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004SGFM/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1IBIU764XXKBQ&colid=1NDF0I5V4Y7SF for when I make brunswick stew and apple butter. I looked at the Vidalia Chop Wizard thing you mentioned and was leaning toward that; I want to be able to dice (cut in little cubes) some hard for me to slice things like potatoes and beets I want to slice. My food processor will slice BUT the shoot is too small for the beets. I have a manual meat grinder and a manual heavy duty slicer/shredder thing but nothing that will make little cubes which is what I need. Thanks for your input.


I bought that when I got my mixer, thinking it would be great when I had big things to do& there was a "deal" if you bought it at the same time as the mixer. IMO it's crap for the money, it doesn't work near as well as the one I had with my old Oster machine but I had it too long before trying it to return it, fool that I am


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My Zinnias, the are lime and cherry lime. The cherry lime turns almost all red.


I love Zinnias for the heat of summer- they come in some amazing colours.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Susan offered to come into the kitchen at Elm tomorrow and point her finger at me and, in a snarky tone, advise me not to let my mouth get me into trouble with her again!!! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm06: :sm06:
> 
> Yes, it is the building she was considering few weeks ago.
> 
> Ohio Joy


As if anyone would believe that! Glad you have the new building. Does that mean you won't have to put up with the current owner at Elm? Hope so. Sorry to hear about your fight with the dolly. Next time pick on someone your own species!lol

Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> This one is very similar.
> 
> http://vancouver.canadianlisted.com/ad/gallery/2841892/


My aunt has one like that & I've always wanted one like it as it works so well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just got these back from framers. Now I have a dilemma because I just love the Lady in the hat, and not sure I want to gift it.
> Mmmm thoughts to ponder!


They all turned out great & I can see why you want to keep the lady


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just got these back from framers. Now I have a dilemma because I just love the Lady in the hat, and not sure I want to gift it.
> Mmmm thoughts to ponder!


Those are great!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the kind words regarding all of us and the on-going plans and work here, Bonnie. The new building for the veterans was to be a re-hab effort from Take Flight on behalf of another's Veterans' service program; unfortunately, that effort fell through after Susan had been given the house. She is still going forward with the re-hab with the expectation that another agency will take it over and establish a site here in Trumbull County. That agency has 2 others in nearby counties.
> 
> The previous ownership of Elm wrote into the deed that he/they retained right of first refusal which he refused and then called back the next day to back off on the refusal and demanded the property be returned to him. This after she'd had a verbal offer of $50,000 US for the entire property. That offer would have paid nearly the full asking price for the new building for Take Flight.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry the previous owner of Elm is being unreasonable after all the effort Susan & all have put in. I hope she gets some return for all the work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My Zinnias, the are lime and cherry lime. The cherry lime turns almost all red.


Lovely flowers


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the kind words regarding all of us and the on-going plans and work here, Bonnie. The new building for the veterans was to be a re-hab effort from Take Flight on behalf of another's Veterans' service program; unfortunately, that effort fell through after Susan had been given the house. She is still going forward with the re-hab with the expectation that another agency will take it over and establish a site here in Trumbull County. That agency has 2 others in nearby counties.
> 
> The previous ownership of Elm wrote into the deed that he/they retained right of first refusal which he refused and then called back the next day to back off on the refusal and demanded the property be returned to him. This after she'd had a verbal offer of $50,000 US for the entire property. That offer would have paid nearly the full asking price for the new building for Take Flight.
> 
> ...


That's too bad that the previous owner decided to come back after refusing, that wasn't really fair, but I guess that's the way it goes, hopefully it works out best for everyone.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They all turned out great & I can see why you want to keep the lady


I agree, I've done some shifting around of another picture and she's on the wall now. I might get busy on some other ones I have in kits, and gift them at some stage. If I get time, before Christmas, I might be able to gift one each to Nicole and Catherine, and do one for Faye. More thoughts to ponder!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great!!!


Thank you I'm very happy with them and after seeing the new house, the ones for 2 girls and Tyler will look good in their rooms.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My aunt has one like that & I've always wanted one like it as it works so well.


I love it. Best wedding gift I got! I've never had anything it wouldn't cut, even a sweet potato I couldn't get a super sharp knife through. It makes short work of shredding anything.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan, the framers did a stellar job on your gorgeous work. I'd keep the lady, too!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful work Fan. I love the lady in the hat and am glad you are keeping and displaying her. She is awesome.
The zinnias are beautiful. I really like the lime cherry one. Think it is outstanding.
So sorry for the way you are being treated at Elm, especially find it nasty after all the work you have already put in. Hoping that in the end things will still turn out well for you and yours. Bummer that.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Fan, the framers did a stellar job on your gorgeous work. I'd keep the lady, too!


Thank you, I keep going into the hallway and looking at it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful work Fan. I love the lady in the hat and am glad you are keeping and displaying her. She is awesome.
> The zinnias are beautiful. I really like the lime cherry one. Think it is outstanding.
> So sorry for the way you are being treated at Elm, especially find it nasty after all the work you have already put in. Hoping that in the end things will still turn out well for you and yours. Bummer that.


Thank you, the framing has made me fall in love with her again.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

Been busy busy busy, haven't had much time to comment, but have been trying to keep up with the reading. Only on page 9 for this week, so have some catching up to do. Have been working on my two-at-a-time-toe-up socks, doing all the leg part in ribbing. Taking a bit longer because of that, but have been teaching my self knitting continental style, so have been using the ribbing as good practice for switching between knitting and purling, am getting much better at it and find I prefer if much more to the throwing method. Not happy about how the heel turned out, somehow I have holes right at the pivot point, not sure what I did wrong. Will have to post a picture later.

Got some new yarn this weekend. A lady had a booth set up at a local farmers market and had two of her Alpacas in a little fenced in area, along with some premade socks, and some yarn, and some other odds and ends. Got two cakes, undyed, one is a black with little silvery bits, and one is a light creamy white color. So soft. Thinking of making some striped fingerless gloves with them. 

Was sick this past weekend, head and chest cold, caught from hubby... Feeling a little better, but not 100% yet. Got picture taken for name badge for new job Friday, and going for physical and drug test on Wednesday. This is my last week at my old job, then I will have one week off before I start orientation at my new job. Very excited.

Back to work now! Take care all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, enjoyed your zinnia pics.


Thank you, I love the colors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Been busy busy busy, haven't had much time to comment, but have been trying to keep up with the reading. Only on page 9 for this week, so have some catching up to do. Have been working on my two-at-a-time-toe-up socks, doing all the leg part in ribbing. Taking a bit longer because of that, but have been teaching my self knitting continental style, so have been using the ribbing as good practice for switching between knitting and purling, am getting much better at it and find I prefer if much more to the throwing method. Not happy about how the heel turned out, somehow I have holes right at the pivot point, not sure what I did wrong. Will have to post a picture later.
> 
> Got some new yarn this weekend. A lady had a booth set up at a local farmers market and had two of her Alpacas in a little fenced in area, along with some premade socks, and some yarn, and some other odds and ends. Got two cakes, undyed, one is a black with little silvery bits, and one is a light creamy white color. So soft. Thinking of making some striped fingerless gloves with them.
> 
> ...


You take care too, Nikki!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Lovely flowers, to brighten up my dull cloudy day thanks for sharing.


Certainly, isn't it nice that those of us in summer in one hemisphere can share bright flowers with those in winter in the other hemisphere?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love Zinnias for the heat of summer- they come in some amazing colours.


They really do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you I'm very happy with them and after seeing the new house, the ones for 2 girls and Tyler will look good in their rooms.


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Certainly, isn't it nice that those of us in summer in one hemisphere can share bright flowers with those in winter in the other hemisphere?


Yes there's nothing like flower power to perk us up!????????


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Been reading when I can but not commenting much. Happy birthday to those I've missed. Was not able to keep up the previous two weeks so happy anniversary to those too. 

Healing thoughts to all who need them. Just read about Sam. I hope they can find out what is wrong. The kidney stone is a worry but hopefully they can break it up. My DB just went through that a couple months ago. I didn't make it home this weekend so missed seeing him and my DGS, who was on leave before going TDY overseas. Please pray for him and his unit while they are gone. Heck, pray for all our military families. 

Love the pics of flowers and projects. Kaye Jo, you are a sock knitting machine. I haven't worked on much lately. Just not feeling it. Did complete a potholder I had started and frogged most of a hat because of a partial row that looked dirty. Haven't worked on anything else. 

Don't know if I posted the yarn I got in Casey, IL so will do it now. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, beautiful needlework! Very time consuming, I say if you want to keep the lady in hat, do so! You've earned it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathy, lovely yarn. Sorry you missed being home.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Actually knitted today, finished heel on one sock, then found another pair about 1/4 inch from where I start heel, so half way through eye of partridge part of heel for that sock. Also played my dulcimer.
Sam, hope you are feeling better. Hugs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, beautiful needlework! Very time consuming, I say if you want to keep the lady in hat, do so! You've earned it.


Decision is made, she's on the wall, I can't part with her. Cheers????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful zinnias and yummy yarn! I haven't done anything today craft wise, but I just found a recipe I want to try when it's cool enough to bake. They give a gluten free version too.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/pane-bianco-recipe?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=content&utm_content=&sf60273158=1

DD got an xray of her back today, per the doc as part of her physical (she has had trouble with it) but she won't get results until she see the doc again. She goes for blood work this week too. Both of us were long overdue for this. I got the calcium tablets and they are gigantic! I haven't had any problem swallowing it so it's all fine.

Now going through some old cross stitch magazines. I have a whole cabinet of supplies that need using.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Decision is made, she's on the wall, I can't part with her. Cheers????


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Been busy busy busy, haven't had much time to comment, but have been trying to keep up with the reading. Only on page 9 for this week, so have some catching up to do. Have been working on my two-at-a-time-toe-up socks, doing all the leg part in ribbing. Taking a bit longer because of that, but have been teaching my self knitting continental style, so have been using the ribbing as good practice for switching between knitting and purling, am getting much better at it and find I prefer if much more to the throwing method. Not happy about how the heel turned out, somehow I have holes right at the pivot point, not sure what I did wrong. Will have to post a picture later.
> 
> Got some new yarn this weekend. A lady had a booth set up at a local farmers market and had two of her Alpacas in a little fenced in area, along with some premade socks, and some yarn, and some other odds and ends. Got two cakes, undyed, one is a black with little silvery bits, and one is a light creamy white color. So soft. Thinking of making some striped fingerless gloves with them.
> 
> ...


New yarn is always a good thing. 
Ooh yuck, I'm glad that you've managed to kick it, hopefully the remnants will be gone before you start the new job. I hope that the new job is a great change from this one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes there's nothing like flower power to perk us up!????????


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been reading when I can but not commenting much. Happy birthday to those I've missed. Was not able to keep up the previous two weeks so happy anniversary to those too.
> 
> ...


Hi Kathy! 
Too bad you weren't able to make it home to see your DB and DGS, definitely praying for all our military, at home and on foreign soil, or international waters as the case may be. 
I'm going to try to finish 11 pair by the end of August, I know, I've gone over the edge, lost my mind, and just gone completely crazy to think I can, but we'll see how many I get done. lolol Oh no, make that 13 pair, but I think I have until the end of September on the last 2 pair. We'll see. 
Love the yarn. Sometimes we just need a break from the needles, you'll be knitting/crocheting again in no time. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Actually knitted today, finished heel on one sock, then found another pair about 1/4 inch from where I start heel, so half way through eye of partridge part of heel for that sock. Also played my dulcimer.
> Sam, hope you are feeling better. Hugs.


You are feeling better, you're on a roll.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful zinnias and yummy yarn! I haven't done anything today craft wise, but I just found a recipe I want to try when it's cool enough to bake. They give a gluten free version too.
> 
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/pane-bianco-recipe?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=content&utm_content=&sf60273158=1
> 
> ...


Thank you. 
YUMMMM, that looks so good. 
I hope that your DD's xray is clear but I hope she gets some answers as to her issues with it, and that the blood tests are all clear also.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's good, except for the inconvenience to you. Do you get a loaner car while it's in the shop?


Yes re the loaner, but the work will only take 2 days, and the other insurance should pay for the loaner.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, glad you and DD are getting health checks. Yeppers, Calcium tabs are horse pills????.
Fan, ???? Good for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Mary/Pacer? I'm sure she's probably working crazy hours, but I'm worried that we haven't heard anything in quite a while, I hope that her DH is fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, glad you and DD are getting health checks. Yeppers, Calcium tabs are horse pills????.
> Fan, ???? Good for you.


And that is why I like the chewable ones. :sm04: 
With Marla's gastric bypass, she can only take liquid or chewable vitamins and she takes 6 or 8 calcium chews a day. :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> My Zinnias, the are lime and cherry lime. The cherry lime turns almost all red.


They are lovely . I've tried to grow these are few times and they keep disappearing on me , not sure wether its the horrible greenfly that eats them , but something sure feasts on certain plants i try to grow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just got these back from framers. Now I have a dilemma because I just love the Lady in the hat, and not sure I want to gift it.
> Mmmm thoughts to ponder!


They are lovely Fan, i vote for you keeping the Lady in the hat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Been busy busy busy, haven't had much time to comment, but have been trying to keep up with the reading. Only on page 9 for this week, so have some catching up to do. Have been working on my two-at-a-time-toe-up socks, doing all the leg part in ribbing. Taking a bit longer because of that, but have been teaching my self knitting continental style, so have been using the ribbing as good practice for switching between knitting and purling, am getting much better at it and find I prefer if much more to the throwing method. Not happy about how the heel turned out, somehow I have holes right at the pivot point, not sure what I did wrong. Will have to post a picture later.
> 
> Got some new yarn this weekend. A lady had a booth set up at a local farmers market and had two of her Alpacas in a little fenced in area, along with some premade socks, and some yarn, and some other odds and ends. Got two cakes, undyed, one is a black with little silvery bits, and one is a light creamy white color. So soft. Thinking of making some striped fingerless gloves with them.
> 
> ...


Hope you are back to a 100% soon and good luck with the new job


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Fan, i vote for you keeping the Lady in the hat


She's staying with me, already hung on the wall????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just got these back from framers. Now I have a dilemma because I just love the Lady in the hat, and not sure I want to gift it.
> Mmmm thoughts to ponder!


They all look wonderful in frames. I think you should keep the lady in the hat - you've put so much work in to her, no one else could appreciate how much.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely . I've tried to grow these are few times and they keep disappearing on me , not sure wether its the horrible greenfly that eats them , but something sure feasts on certain plants i try to grow


Yes, those zinnias of Kaye's were beautiful. Like you, Sonja, I have never had any success with them, which is nothing unusual for me, but they were one of the few flowers that ever defeated my dad, and there was very little that he could not grow!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Been busy busy busy, haven't had much time to comment, but have been trying to keep up with the reading. Only on page 9 for this week, so have some catching up to do. Have been working on my two-at-a-time-toe-up socks, doing all the leg part in ribbing. Taking a bit longer because of that, but have been teaching my self knitting continental style, so have been using the ribbing as good practice for switching between knitting and purling, am getting much better at it and find I prefer if much more to the throwing method. Not happy about how the heel turned out, somehow I have holes right at the pivot point, not sure what I did wrong. Will have to post a picture later.
> 
> Got some new yarn this weekend. A lady had a booth set up at a local farmers market and had two of her Alpacas in a little fenced in area, along with some premade socks, and some yarn, and some other odds and ends. Got two cakes, undyed, one is a black with little silvery bits, and one is a light creamy white color. So soft. Thinking of making some striped fingerless gloves with them.
> 
> ...


Hope you feel better soon and are fit and well for your new job. All the very best of luck.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Decision is made, she's on the wall, I can't part with her. Cheers????


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Great that you had a good conversation. :sm24:
> I'm very glad that Penelope won't need antibiotics and should be fine, poor little mite.


She doesnt seem to be so congested today, so that is good. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They may look cute but they can move so fast & are dangerous & many don't seem to realize this, a woman was attacked about 15 miles from here last fall & had her legs clawed badly. We saw a small, maybe a yearling bear about 3 miles away when coming home a few days ago, there are some city people who built a house over there, we didn't have their number but called her brother to warn them as they have young grandchildren. He said, they know it's around & think it's wonderful. They won't think it's so great if something happens one of the GKs.


 :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Advice needed from all you great cooks!*.....I'm looking to get a good food dicer/slicer/mandolin type contraption. I've been looking at amazon.com and am overwelmed at the price variations...everything from $12 to over $100! What do you fine folks find to be a good tool? Thanks in advance for your assistance!


I use a food processor that has a chopping blade and a blades that can grate or thinly slice. Good luck, yes there are too many choices around now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I do have a kitchenaid mixer but hope in the fall to get this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004SGFM/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1IBIU764XXKBQ&colid=1NDF0I5V4Y7SF for when I make brunswick stew and apple butter. I looked at the Vidalia Chop Wizard thing you mentioned and was leaning toward that; I want to be able to dice (cut in little cubes) some hard for me to slice things like potatoes and beets I want to slice. My food processor will slice BUT the shoot is too small for the beets. I have a manual meat grinder and a manual heavy duty slicer/shredder thing but nothing that will make little cubes which is what I need. Thanks for your input.


 :sm24: My food processor wont dice either so disregard my previous post as you already have a food processor I see. Good luck.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just got these back from framers. Now I have a dilemma because I just love the Lady in the hat, and not sure I want to gift it.
> Mmmm thoughts to ponder!


Beautiful work Fan. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, beautiful needlework! Very time consuming, I say if you want to keep the lady in hat, do so! You've earned it.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful zinnias and yummy yarn! I haven't done anything today craft wise, but I just found a recipe I want to try when it's cool enough to bake. They give a gluten free version too.
> 
> http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/pane-bianco-recipe?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=content&utm_content=&sf60273158=1
> 
> ...


Not easy if have to swallow them - good luck with that! I am meant to chew mine - fortunately they taste quite pleasant!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good advise to follow. Thanks.


Poledra65 said:


> Put in 4 stars and go with the best you can afford. But if one has 4 stars but only a few reviews, I don't count those. I'd rather purchase one with 3 stars and 1000+ reviews than a 4 star with only 3 or 4 reviews. That's pretty much how I choose anymore.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks cool and like the fact you don't have to worry about your hands/fingers getting in the mix.
The blades/disks look like what I have on my food processor.


flyty1n said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Westmark-Multipurpose-Vegetable-Interchangeable-Stainless/dp/B003YKXJPQ/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1501545094&sr=8-19-spons&keywords=round+slicer+vegetable+cutter&psc=1
> 
> This is my favorite as I don't have to worry about my hands getting sliced so much. I also have the Videlia one when I want to cut up onions.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This one looks very much like what I have. I do want something that dices...makes cubes or like french fries that I can cut up shorter.


Sorlenna said:


> This one is very similar.
> 
> http://vancouver.canadianlisted.com/ad/gallery/2841892/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are beautiful! I thought they were great before they were framed but the framing adds just a jolt of class. Very, very nice Fan!


Fan said:


> Hi all, just got these back from framers. Now I have a dilemma because I just love the Lady in the hat, and not sure I want to gift it.
> Mmmm thoughts to ponder!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful! If I EVER get the one flower bed cleaned out and amend the soil I would Love to have it full of zinnias. It is a perfect location for them.
Right now the only thing blooming in it among the weeds are a few gladiolus (sp?) and day lilies. 


Poledra65 said:


> My Zinnias, the are lime and cherry lime. The cherry lime turns almost all red.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice pairing of the yarns; any plans for what you'll be making. Will keep your DGS and his unit in my prayers specifically as well as all our military.B 
Be safe in your travels.


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been reading when I can but not commenting much. Happy birthday to those I've missed. Was not able to keep up the previous two weeks so happy anniversary to those too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm caught up and today will spend a time paying & sorting bills (yuck); a necessary evil? Did want to post the hats I'm donating for the Salvation Army Christmas tree. The lady I met that invited me to a knitting group (her name is Frances) has got me into making them. So glad too as I was wanting to do some charity knitting. I'm going to the knitting group again this afternoon. Got up at stupid o'clock and didn't get to bed until 1 so I do see a nap in the day somewhere...LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought this hilarious- sorry Fan, too late in the evening to ask permission of you!

An Irish woman of advanced age visited her physician to ask his
advice on reviving her husband's libido.
"What about trying Viagra?" asked the doctor.
"Not a chance" she replied. "He won't even take an aspirin".
"Not a problem," said the doctor. "Give him an Irish Viagra.”
"What on Earth is Irish Viagra?" she asked.
"It's Viagra dissolved in his morning cup of coffee. He won't even taste it.
Let me know how it goes," he said.
She called the doctor the very next afternoon. "How did it go?" he asked.
"Oh faith, bejaysus and begorrah, doctor, it was terrible.
Just horrid, I tell ya! I'm beside meself!"
"Oh, no! What in the world happened?"
"Well, I did the deed, Doctor, just as you advised. I put the Viagra in his
morning coffee, and he drank it. Well, you know, it took effect almost
immediately, and he jumped straight up out of his chair with a smile on
his face, a twinkle in his eye and his pants a-bulging.
Then, with one fierce swoop of his arm, he sent the cups, saucers,
and everything else that was on the table flying across the room,
ripped me clothes to tatters and passionately took me then and there,
right on top of the table.
T’was a nightmare, I tell ya, an absolute nightmare!"
“Why so terrible?" asked the doctor. "Wasn't the sex good?"
"Freakin’ jaysus, ‘twas the best sex I've had in 25 years,
but sure as I'm sittin’ here, doctor.....
I'll never be able to show me face in that Starbucks again!"


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm caught up and today will spend a time paying & sorting bills (yuck); a necessary evil? Did want to post the hats I'm donating for the Salvation Army Christmas tree. The lady I met that invited me to a knitting group (her name is Frances) has got me into making them. So glad too as I was wanting to do some charity knitting. I'm going to the knitting group again this afternoon. Got up at stupid o'clock and didn't get to bed until 1 so I do see a nap in the day somewhere...LOL


Very nice, I really like the top one. Glad you are enjoying the group. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought this hilarious- sorry Fan, too late in the evening to ask permission of you!
> 
> An Irish woman of advanced age visited her physician to ask his
> advice on reviving her husband's libido.
> ...


 :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm caught up and today will spend a time paying & sorting bills (yuck); a necessary evil? Did want to post the hats I'm donating for the Salvation Army Christmas tree. The lady I met that invited me to a knitting group (her name is Frances) has got me into making them. So glad too as I was wanting to do some charity knitting. I'm going to the knitting group again this afternoon. Got up at stupid o'clock and didn't get to bed until 1 so I do see a nap in the day somewhere...LOL


Enjoy your afternoon, Gwen! You have been busy along with all your preserving!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Alert*...just heard from Heidi and Sam is in hopital again. Breathing is okay but throwing up. They transferred him to hospital in Toledo. They found a large kidney stone; have put a stint in his kidney. Sam has said he is NOT leaving hospital until they find out about his liver and stomach. Will keep you posted! Don't know if he will need someone to open for him this next Friday but be on the alert ladies of the summary.


Thanks Gwen re Sam. I'm so far behind with reading, so am hoping that he's been improving in the meantime. Very worrisome for Heidi and family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well here for a short while but other things to read as well.
Elizabeth has entered her 20s- 20 months old today! Adding words to her vocabulary daily but still rarely and with no consistency on 2 words at once. 
Ask her what noise any animal makes and she will say moo. She loves trains and says toot-toot all the time for train. David asked her today what noise does a train make? Moo! And then Vicky said that the other day she got a lion off the shelf and was carrying it around roaring- we saw and heard the lion roaring at the zoo last week which I assume prompted that (the lion has been around since she was about 6 weeks old and ignored till then). Got a sheep and she was baaing. But when asked what noise they make- you got it they moo! She knows woof and will say woof when she hears dogs. But when asked? of course they moo.
So we figure the answer to the question what noise does... make is moo. 

Well she was as reluctant as usual with granddad today. But after we had all been out she couldn't find Baby, looked around, then said maybe she's in the car. David walked in at this stage and she went up to him unprompted and kept saying Baby to him. Baby was found by the way- she got caught up under the curtain when I closed it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Fan said:


> Hi all, just got these back from framers. Now I have a dilemma because I just love the Lady in the hat, and not sure I want to gift it.
> Mmmm thoughts to ponder!


No way would I give the "Lady in a Hat" away. She's gorgeous, my opinion and I'm sticking to it, lol!
Mind you, you may gift it to me, ????

Edit: just read you are keeping her and she's hanging in your hallway. ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well here for a short while but other things to read as well.
> Elizabeth has entered her 20s- 20 months old today! Adding words to her vocabulary daily but still rarely and with no consistency on 2 words at once.
> Ask her what noise any animal makes and she will say moo. She loves trains and says toot-toot all the time for train. David asked her today what noise does a train make? Moo! And then Vicky said that the other day she got a lion off the shelf and was carrying it around roaring- we saw and heard the lion roaring at the zoo last week which I assume prompted that (the lion has been around since she was about 6 weeks old and ignored till then). Got a sheep and she was baaing. But when asked what noise they make- you got it they moo! She knows woof and will say woof when she hears dogs. But when asked? of course they moo.
> So we figure the answer to the question what noise does... make is moo.
> ...


Aaw too cute with her animal noises. LOL. She sounds like she is better than she was with David. Glad he still loves her baby. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are beautiful! I thought they were great before they were framed but the framing adds just a jolt of class. Very, very nice Fan!


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well here for a short while but other things to read as well.
> Elizabeth has entered her 20s- 20 months old today! Adding words to her vocabulary daily but still rarely and with no consistency on 2 words at once.
> Ask her what noise any animal makes and she will say moo. She loves trains and says toot-toot all the time for train. David asked her today what noise does a train make? Moo! And then Vicky said that the other day she got a lion off the shelf and was carrying it around roaring- we saw and heard the lion roaring at the zoo last week which I assume prompted that (the lion has been around since she was about 6 weeks old and ignored till then). Got a sheep and she was baaing. But when asked what noise they make- you got it they moo! She knows woof and will say woof when she hears dogs. But when asked? of course they moo.
> So we figure the answer to the question what noise does... make is moo.
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: And I just looked up Okra as I have never had it.... it is $15 kilo in our supermarkets here. :sm19:


Reading Gwen's comment about it being slimy if not cooked right is how i think of it though I have never had it- and at that price don't anticipate I will either!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Fan, the lady in the hat is really lovely and belongs with you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I do have a kitchenaid mixer but hope in the fall to get this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004SGFM/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1IBIU764XXKBQ&colid=1NDF0I5V4Y7SF for when I make brunswick stew and apple butter. I looked at the Vidalia Chop Wizard thing you mentioned and was leaning toward that; I want to be able to dice (cut in little cubes) some hard for me to slice things like potatoes and beets I want to slice. My food processor will slice BUT the shoot is too small for the beets. I have a manual meat grinder and a manual heavy duty slicer/shredder thing but nothing that will make little cubes which is what I need. Thanks for your input.


My experience with an inexpensive thing to make cube is it's not worth the $


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely . I've tried to grow these are few times and they keep disappearing on me , not sure wether its the horrible greenfly that eats them , but something sure feasts on certain plants i try to grow


Neem or Chrysanthymum oil should take care of that problem, I use it to combat the grasshoppers, this year they aren't bad, but the last two years they were a plague, but neem oil did a decent job.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, those zinnias of Kaye's were beautiful. Like you, Sonja, I have never had any success with them, which is nothing unusual for me, but they were one of the few flowers that ever defeated my dad, and there was very little that he could not grow!


I just put the seeds in a big pot, fed and watered and called it good. :sm12:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm caught up and today will spend a time paying & sorting bills (yuck); a necessary evil? Did want to post the hats I'm donating for the Salvation Army Christmas tree. The lady I met that invited me to a knitting group (her name is Frances) has got me into making them. So glad too as I was wanting to do some charity knitting. I'm going to the knitting group again this afternoon. Got up at stupid o'clock and didn't get to bed until 1 so I do see a nap in the day somewhere...LOL


Very nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She doesnt seem to be so congested today, so that is good. :sm11:


That's great. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Haha, Gwen, I put in adjustable potato chopper/dicer, lol, this is what came up, too big? :sm23:

http://www.vegmachinebuy.com/3-20mm-cube-size-adjustable-vegetable-dicer-machineelectric-tomato-dicer/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful! If I EVER get the one flower bed cleaned out and amend the soil I would Love to have it full of zinnias. It is a perfect location for them.
> Right now the only thing blooming in it among the weeds are a few gladiolus (sp?) and day lilies.


When the world ends, Day Lilies will be the only thing that survives with the cockroaches, I think day lilies can survive anything. Marla had a ton of them on the South side of her house and they were taking over the lawn, David dug them all out, then tilled them up, they came back. :sm06:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Love the charity hats. So kind of you to make them. I am sure their recipients will be happy you were so kind.
Good laugh Fan/Julie. 
Had no idea there were so many vegetable prepping giant machines. Wow, an eyeopener.
Quick walk around the block this AM, much chillier than yesterday. I fear we are heading into fall, so expect soon NZ and AU will be heading into spring. Julie, is the ramp close to finishing?
Any further word on Sam?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm caught up and today will spend a time paying & sorting bills (yuck); a necessary evil? Did want to post the hats I'm donating for the Salvation Army Christmas tree. The lady I met that invited me to a knitting group (her name is Frances) has got me into making them. So glad too as I was wanting to do some charity knitting. I'm going to the knitting group again this afternoon. Got up at stupid o'clock and didn't get to bed until 1 so I do see a nap in the day somewhere...LOL


Those are great Gwen. 
Have fun at knit group, my knit group is today too. A nap is always good, I took one yesterday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought this hilarious- sorry Fan, too late in the evening to ask permission of you!
> 
> An Irish woman of advanced age visited her physician to ask his
> advice on reviving her husband's libido.
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Now that's a knee slapper, and a coffee spitter, so you might warn not to have liquid in the mouth when reading. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> When the world ends, Day Lilies will be the only thing that survives with the cockroaches, I think day lilies can survive anything. Marla had a ton of them on the South side of her house and they were taking over the lawn, David dug them all out, then tilled them up, they came back. :sm06:


Those and Iris!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well here for a short while but other things to read as well.
> Elizabeth has entered her 20s- 20 months old today! Adding words to her vocabulary daily but still rarely and with no consistency on 2 words at once.
> Ask her what noise any animal makes and she will say moo. She loves trains and says toot-toot all the time for train. David asked her today what noise does a train make? Moo! And then Vicky said that the other day she got a lion off the shelf and was carrying it around roaring- we saw and heard the lion roaring at the zoo last week which I assume prompted that (the lion has been around since she was about 6 weeks old and ignored till then). Got a sheep and she was baaing. But when asked what noise they make- you got it they moo! She knows woof and will say woof when she hears dogs. But when asked? of course they moo.
> So we figure the answer to the question what noise does... make is moo.
> ...


Too funny, she knows what sounds they make but likes to say moo. lol
I guess she trust Grandad to find baby when she's missing, that's a good thing. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Love the charity hats. So kind of you to make them. I am sure their recipients will be happy you were so kind.
> Good laugh Fan/Julie.
> Had no idea there were so many vegetable prepping giant machines. Wow, an eyeopener.
> Quick walk around the block this AM, much chillier than yesterday. I fear we are heading into fall, so expect soon NZ and AU will be heading into spring. Julie, is the ramp close to finishing?
> Any further word on Sam?


Re the ramp- nothing yesterday- and today it is raining- bummer.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those and Iris!


Yes, our Iris' are going gang busters, David loves them so we've been collecting quite the variety of colors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Now that's a knee slapper, and a coffee spitter, so you might warn not to have liquid in the mouth when reading. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


LOL! :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Re the ramp- nothing yesterday- and today it is raining- bummer.


So sorry it is not able to be further built today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finished little baby set now to get the other sock knit before I start anything else or go crazy in the middle of the night ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Yes re the loaner, but the work will only take 2 days, and the other insurance should pay for the loaner.


Hope you get your own car back soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, those zinnias of Kaye's were beautiful. Like you, Sonja, I have never had any success with them, which is nothing unusual for me, but they were one of the few flowers that ever defeated my dad, and there was very little that he could not grow!


I can't grow peonies either . I've tried a few times but all I get is stalks , but I'm an expert at growing weeds ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> She doesnt seem to be so congested today, so that is good. :sm11:


That is good news Cathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm caught up and today will spend a time paying & sorting bills (yuck); a necessary evil? Did want to post the hats I'm donating for the Salvation Army Christmas tree. The lady I met that invited me to a knitting group (her name is Frances) has got me into making them. So glad too as I was wanting to do some charity knitting. I'm going to the knitting group again this afternoon. Got up at stupid o'clock and didn't get to bed until 1 so I do see a nap in the day somewhere...LOL


Lovely hats Gwen, hope you have a wonderful time at knitting group


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought this hilarious- sorry Fan, too late in the evening to ask permission of you!
> 
> An Irish woman of advanced age visited her physician to ask his
> advice on reviving her husband's libido.
> ...


I've seen this before but it still made me laugh , which i needed after my visit to the dentist , I really hate visiting the dentist but I escaped once again with just a clean , even though he decided I needed x-ray s ,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished little baby set now to get the other sock knit before I start anything else or go crazy in the middle of the night ????


That's so cute! I love the cables.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've seen this before but it still made me laugh , which i needed after my visit to the dentist , I really hate visiting the dentist but I escaped once again with just a clean , even though he decided I needed x-ray s ,


Glad you didn't need any work beyond the cleaning.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful outfit. Love the design and especially like the cute matching shoes. What a work of art.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so cute! I love the cables.


Thank you I think I might make it again if I can decide what colour


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad you didn't need any work beyond the cleaning.


I break the record for getting out of that chair before he changes his mind ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful outfit. Love the design and especially like the cute matching shoes. What a work of art.


Thank you Joyce


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Yes re the loaner, but the work will only take 2 days, and the other insurance should pay for the loaner.


That will certainly help with the inconvenience


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Love the charity hats. So kind of you to make them. I am sure their recipients will be happy you were so kind.
> Good laugh Fan/Julie.
> Had no idea there were so many vegetable prepping giant machines. Wow, an eyeopener.
> Quick walk around the block this AM, much chillier than yesterday. I fear we are heading into fall, so expect soon NZ and AU will be heading into spring. Julie, is the ramp close to finishing?
> Any further word on Sam?


Heading into fall????It's only August 1st. What a depressing thought. I hope we have another month at least of nice weather. The canola our renter seeded is late so am praying we don't get an early frozemor we will have 500 acres of garbage


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished little baby set now to get the other sock knit before I start anything else or go crazy in the middle of the night ????


That's so cute, I love the little shoes too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've seen this before but it still made me laugh , which i needed after my visit to the dentist , I really hate visiting the dentist but I escaped once again with just a clean , even though he decided I needed x-ray s ,


Which reminds me I need an appointment ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I think I might make it again if I can decide what colour


Choosing colors is always the hardest part.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I break the record for getting out of that chair before he changes his mind ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Heading into fall????It's only August 1st. What a depressing thought. I hope we have another month at least of nice weather. The canola our renter seeded is late so am praying we don't get an early frozemor we will have 500 acres of garbage


I really hope that you have nice weather this year, for them to be able to get all the canola up and out of the fields.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great hats

Julie, I've read that joke before???????????? too bad the ramp isn't progressing.

Sorleena, I hope all is well with your daughters X-ray & bloods.
I'm sure glad I don't need to take any horse pills, I think I'd have trouble getting them down

Kathy, lovely yarns, such pretty blue-greens. I hope your GS & all military stay safe, such a worry for the families. With all the craziness in the world it's a worrying time

I don't know what I will do today, I didn't sleep well last night, my shoulder was giving me grief, it always does after I use the string trimmer around the yard, the darn thing is just too heavy or the angle bad or something. Thankfully that's the last of the yard work at the moment, I always put it off til last????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well here for a short while but other things to read as well.
> Elizabeth has entered her 20s- 20 months old today! Adding words to her vocabulary daily but still rarely and with no consistency on 2 words at once.
> Ask her what noise any animal makes and she will say moo. She loves trains and says toot-toot all the time for train. David asked her today what noise does a train make? Moo! And then Vicky said that the other day she got a lion off the shelf and was carrying it around roaring- we saw and heard the lion roaring at the zoo last week which I assume prompted that (the lion has been around since she was about 6 weeks old and ignored till then). Got a sheep and she was baaing. But when asked what noise they make- you got it they moo! She knows woof and will say woof when she hears dogs. But when asked? of course they moo.
> So we figure the answer to the question what noise does... make is moo.
> ...


Wow 20s she is aging quick ????
Don't they just make you smile when their little personalities start showing , seems like she is slowly getting less reluctant with grandad


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Neem or Chrysanthymum oil should take care of that problem, I use it to combat the grasshoppers, this year they aren't bad, but the last two years they were a plague, but neem oil did a decent job.


Thank you I will have a look see if I can get that ,


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

To Swedenme: That's the cutest! Rompers are my favorites for babies.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so cute, I love the little shoes too


Thank you bonnie . 
Our dentists send a text message when appointment is due , then once booked they send another reminder the day before . So no wriggling out of it .

Hope you have beautiful weather from now till October so all the farmers can get their crops in

Definitely no heat wave here apparently the gulf stream which affects our weather has changed course , it should be flowing through the English channel sending warm air our way but it's up above Scotland , wish it would hurry up and get back on course , it's not cold here roughly 20ies but it's not beautiful sunny weather either


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, how adorable. She is quite the cutie.
Gwen, love your hats, though where you have had time to knit them is puzzling!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, once again, a gorgeous onesie.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I break the record for getting out of that chair before he changes his mind ????


Good reminder for me to make my dental appointment. Got one for 28 Aug. Thanks.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gwen, do you know about this site? The link was extreme so I trunkated it....but they have some great info and you can sign up for their newsletter
http://www.motherearthnews.com ( /real-food/food-preservation/home-meat-preservation-with-pressure-canner)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kimmyz said:


> To Swedenme: That's the cutest! Rompers are my favorites for babies.


Thank you very much


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> One or two more.


Beautiful pictures. Nice to travel along with you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> Gwen, do you know about this site? The link was extreme so I trunkated it....but they have some great info and you can sign up for their newsletter
> http://www.motherearthnews.com ( /real-food/food-preservation/home-meat-preservation-with-pressure-canner)


Thanks, Evelyn I'll do some reading there


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just checking in, y'all.
> 
> Got caught up in a close encounter of the worst kind with a hand dolly about 8-9 feet long this afternoon--in a very dark hall at Elm. I didn't fall; I was tripped/thrown across the long base of the thing and made a 3-point landing on my chin, both hands, and the right shin just below the knee. Golly, there is a rather large swollen and bruising spot across that point and tender and bluish bruises on both palms. My chin (first point to make contact with the floor) is decorated with a large, dark purple bruise which resembles a goatee and keeps changing its purple areas and swelled places.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, Joy. This happened 3 days ago. I sure hope your bruises are on the mend by now. What an awful thing to happen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> So sorry it is not able to be further built today.


I really wish they would hurry up- my front steps are such a hurdle right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished little baby set now to get the other sock knit before I start anything else or go crazy in the middle of the night ????


This looks so lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've seen this before but it still made me laugh , which i needed after my visit to the dentist , I really hate visiting the dentist but I escaped once again with just a clean , even though he decided I needed x-ray s ,


 :sm24: Glad it was just a clean.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great hats
> 
> Julie, I've read that joke before???????????? too bad the ramp isn't progressing.
> 
> ...


First time I had seen it.
Yes the ramp situation is a bit fed up making.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone.
Thank you so much for liking my pictures. I'm so glad you all agree to me keeping my Lady. She looks perfect on the wall where I put her.
Another super onesie from you Sonja, they're so cute!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This one looks very much like what I have. I do want something that dices...makes cubes or like french fries that I can cut up shorter.


Oh, I see what you mean now. My mother had a thing years ago that you put the vegetable on the tray and then pushed down the blades to make fries/cubes, but danged if I can remember what it was. I know we kids had a ball with it. LOL


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> First time I had seen it.
> Yes the ramp situation is a bit fed up making.


Is it still raining? Hoping the weather will clear and they will be willing to come and quickly finish the work. I worry that with your bum leg you may slip just going out the back door in wet weather. 
We have hit another temperature high for Utah. Had our hottest July ever. When we get above 95 our ozone pollution rises so air quality becomes poor.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And that is why I like the chewable ones. :sm04:
> With Marla's gastric bypass, she can only take liquid or chewable vitamins and she takes 6 or 8 calcium chews a day. :sm06:


I'll see how it goes--I suppose I can break them in half if it becomes an issue, but I'll get through this bottle and then decide whether to keep the same or try something new. Bub went to to the gummy vitamins because he just couldn't stand taking another pill! I only take vitamins at this point, and the regular vitamins are pretty good size, so that may just be easier. For now I'm not going to worry about it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished little baby set now to get the other sock knit before I start anything else or go crazy in the middle of the night ????


That is just charming! I love it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My Zinnias, the are lime and cherry lime. The cherry lime turns almost all red.


Pretty!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> First time I had seen it.
> Yes the ramp situation is a bit fed up making.


I understand that. I dislike waiting on someone else to do something I need done! How is the leg looking?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a cheap Starfrit one, I think I paid $10 on sale & it does the job. & my thumb is evidence that it's sharp enough????????. I wasn't smart enough to use the hand guard????,


I have the Pampered Chef mandolin and do not like it because you have no choice about using the guard. They have made it stupid proof. I liked the original one they made, but broke it. The newer one you must use the hairs, which does not work to slice cucumber for pickles. I have moms old veg-e-Matic. Yes I have to watch my fingers, but it does what I want it to!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These look superb Fan! Isn't it amazing what a difference framing makes. I am glad Lady Stitchbury-Knotts is staying with you!


They are beautiful! I was reading in a hurry this morning, so didn't comment.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sorry the previous owner of Elm is being unreasonable after all the effort Susan & all have put in. I hope she gets some return for all the work.


It sounds to me like, now that all of you put so much work into doing improvements, now they want to keep it, without doing the work or having the expense.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> Gwen, do you know about this site? The link was extreme so I trunkated it....but they have some great info and you can sign up for their newsletter
> http://www.motherearthnews.com ( /real-food/food-preservation/home-meat-preservation-with-pressure-canner)


We used to get a print magazine years ago that I really enjoyed--that one and Organic Gardening--of course, I have no real need for that right now. :sm03: I'd still enjoy reading it, though, I'm sure! Thanks for the reminder it's out there.

Our weather has been cooler at night/early morning the past few days, but I'm positive we will still get hot days for some weeks yet. We did get a lovely rain last night, clear by this morning, and we rode out to the breakfast. I expect we will see clouds again in the afternoon and hope for a bit more rain--that's the monsoon pattern, rain in the afternoon and night--and it's lovely. I am still having trouble falling asleep but haven't been doing my tea...should get back to it. My brain doesn't know how to rest, apparently. :sm16:

Here's one of the chicken pincushions I made (from a tutorial by the Missouri Star Quilt Company). These are fun to make!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Been busy busy busy, haven't had much time to comment, but have been trying to keep up with the reading. Only on page 9 for this week, so have some catching up to do. Have been working on my two-at-a-time-toe-up socks, doing all the leg part in ribbing. Taking a bit longer because of that, but have been teaching my self knitting continental style, so have been using the ribbing as good practice for switching between knitting and purling, am getting much better at it and find I prefer if much more to the throwing method. Not happy about how the heel turned out, somehow I have holes right at the pivot point, not sure what I did wrong. Will have to post a picture later.
> 
> Got some new yarn this weekend. A lady had a booth set up at a local farmers market and had two of her Alpacas in a little fenced in area, along with some premade socks, and some yarn, and some other odds and ends. Got two cakes, undyed, one is a black with little silvery bits, and one is a light creamy white color. So soft. Thinking of making some striped fingerless gloves with them.
> 
> ...


Feel better soon! That's good practice for continental.

For the alpaca yarn, remember that it stretches, but does not return to the original shape. If you don't want it to stretch and stay that way, get some sock reinforcing thread to knit in with it, or another thin yarn. I love my alpaca socks but didn't learn that until a few years after I made them!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Certainly, isn't it nice that those of us in summer in one hemisphere can share bright flowers with those in winter in the other hemisphere?


Absolutely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been reading when I can but not commenting much. Happy birthday to those I've missed. Was not able to keep up the previous two weeks so happy anniversary to those too.
> 
> ...


Your DGS is included in my daily prayers for all of our military.

Yarn is pretty. Drive safe!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Has anyone heard from Mary/Pacer? I'm sure she's probably working crazy hours, but I'm worried that we haven't heard anything in quite a while, I hope that her DH is fine.


I sent a text last week with a question for her. She answered it promptly, so must just be really busy. I didn't think to ask if all were okay. Give me a minute.

Just sent Mary a text. Also told her about Sam. I will let you know when I hear from her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I use a food processor that has a chopping blade and a blades that can grate or thinly slice. Good luck, yes there are too many choices around now.


I have a food processor also, think it's a Kitchen Aid, but have never used the slicing blade. It does a great job chopping horse radish very finely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I'm caught up and today will spend a time paying & sorting bills (yuck); a necessary evil? Did want to post the hats I'm donating for the Salvation Army Christmas tree. The lady I met that invited me to a knitting group (her name is Frances) has got me into making them. So glad too as I was wanting to do some charity knitting. I'm going to the knitting group again this afternoon. Got up at stupid o'clock and didn't get to bed until 1 so I do see a nap in the day somewhere...LOL


Nice job on the hats! I'm glad you found a group, and that you like them. Have fun.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They are beautiful! I was reading in a hurry this morning, so didn't comment.


Thank you Tami, I agree the framing just gives them a big boost. I'm well pleased with results. 
Will write a message on the back of the children's ones. I've stitched their birth dates on each one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought this hilarious- sorry Fan, too late in the evening to ask permission of you!
> 
> An Irish woman of advanced age visited her physician to ask his
> advice on reviving her husband's libido.
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well here for a short while but other things to read as well.
> Elizabeth has entered her 20s- 20 months old today! Adding words to her vocabulary daily but still rarely and with no consistency on 2 words at once.
> Ask her what noise any animal makes and she will say moo. She loves trains and says toot-toot all the time for train. David asked her today what noise does a train make? Moo! And then Vicky said that the other day she got a lion off the shelf and was carrying it around roaring- we saw and heard the lion roaring at the zoo last week which I assume prompted that (the lion has been around since she was about 6 weeks old and ignored till then). Got a sheep and she was baaing. But when asked what noise they make- you got it they moo! She knows woof and will say woof when she hears dogs. But when asked? of course they moo.
> So we figure the answer to the question what noise does... make is moo.
> ...


Happy 20 months birthday Elizabeth!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished little baby set now to get the other sock knit before I start anything else or go crazy in the middle of the night ????


Your usual lovely work!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've seen this before but it still made me laugh , which i needed after my visit to the dentist , I really hate visiting the dentist but I escaped once again with just a clean , even though he decided I needed x-ray s ,


I got my reminder call today. Still need to make my appointment but it will have to wait until I have the others out of the way, or at least organized.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We used to get a print magazine years ago that I really enjoyed--that one and Organic Gardening--of course, I have no real need for that right now. :sm03: I'd still enjoy reading it, though, I'm sure! Thanks for the reminder it's out there.
> 
> Our weather has been cooler at night/early morning the past few days, but I'm positive we will still get hot days for some weeks yet. We did get a lovely rain last night, clear by this morning, and we rode out to the breakfast. I expect we will see clouds again in the afternoon and hope for a bit more rain--that's the monsoon pattern, rain in the afternoon and night--and it's lovely. I am still having trouble falling asleep but haven't been doing my tea...should get back to it. My brain doesn't know how to rest, apparently. :sm16:
> 
> Here's one of the chicken pincushions I made (from a tutorial by the Missouri Star Quilt Company). These are fun to make!


Cute! I have that pattern.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, adorable pin cushion. I remember making them years ago in quilt guild.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished little baby set now to get the other sock knit before I start anything else or go crazy in the middle of the night ????


That's lovely Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Is it still raining? Hoping the weather will clear and they will be willing to come and quickly finish the work. I worry that with your bum leg you may slip just going out the back door in wet weather.
> We have hit another temperature high for Utah. Had our hottest July ever. When we get above 95 our ozone pollution rises so air quality becomes poor.


The forecast is for heavy rain by evening.

That is not good that you have such bad pollution.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I understand that. I dislike waiting on someone else to do something I need done! How is the leg looking?


I can bend the knee a little bit better.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well here for a short while but other things to read as well.
> Elizabeth has entered her 20s- 20 months old today! Adding words to her vocabulary daily but still rarely and with no consistency on 2 words at once.
> Ask her what noise any animal makes and she will say moo. She loves trains and says toot-toot all the time for train. David asked her today what noise does a train make? Moo! And then Vicky said that the other day she got a lion off the shelf and was carrying it around roaring- we saw and heard the lion roaring at the zoo last week which I assume prompted that (the lion has been around since she was about 6 weeks old and ignored till then). Got a sheep and she was baaing. But when asked what noise they make- you got it they moo! She knows woof and will say woof when she hears dogs. But when asked? of course they moo.
> So we figure the answer to the question what noise does... make is moo.
> ...


Trouble is, children haven't read all the literature on what they are meant to say and do at given moments, so they just play it by ear! Our youngest grandson, Freddy, is way behind target on speech, yet his comprehension is clearly all it should be, and more. He has a speech and language therapist appointment tomorrow, but I am not unduly concerned at the outcome - his speech is better each time I see him, so he is clearly making progress, and he knows exactly what is being said around him. He may need a bit of help to articulate, but he will get there!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The forecast is for heavy rain by evening.
> 
> That is not good that you have such bad pollution.


Really bizarre rain here this afternoon. When I got off the bus, there were a few spots of rain, so I decided to cut across the playing field, rather than following the footpath, i.e. I used the hypotenuse of the triangle rather than the two adjacent sides. Half way across the field, it began to rain heavily, so I went as fast as I could towards the gap in the hedge which leads into our street. Amazingly, on the other side of the hedge, there was no rain. I know it has to stop somewhere, but that really did feel odd. But at least I arrived home without getting very wet!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I can't grow peonies either . I've tried a few times but all I get is stalks , but I'm an expert at growing weeds ????


I have one peony which does really well. I think it is ''Sarah Bernhardt', and I have had it for many years. But I have tried others, before and since, with no success whatsoever. My dad always insisted that a weed was a plant in the wrong place, so perhaps you need to focus on perfecting those! It always cheers me up when I visit gardens which are open to the public, to see how many weeds they have growing there! I feel much happier about my own weeds when I know that they happen in the best of gardens.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> This looks so lovely!


Thank you Julie, sorry the weather is interfering with the building of your ramp , 
How is your walking going ? Any improvement ?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I can bend the knee a little bit better.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Trouble is, children haven't read all the literature on what they are meant to say and do at given moments, so they just play it by ear! Our youngest grandson, Freddy, is way behind target on speech, yet his comprehension is clearly all it should be, and more. He has a speech and language therapist appointment tomorrow, but I am not unduly concerned at the outcome - his speech is better each time I see him, so he is clearly making progress, and he knows exactly what is being said around him. He may need a bit of help to articulate, but he will get there!


My middle son was behind with his speech , we were told he needed to see a speech therapist, she asked questions and told us to come back in a month by that time he was talking nonstop and still does


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone.
> Thank you so much for liking my pictures. I'm so glad you all agree to me keeping my Lady. She looks perfect on the wall where I put her.
> Another super onesie from you Sonja, they're so cute!


Thank you Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Is it still raining? Hoping the weather will clear and they will be willing to come and quickly finish the work. I worry that with your bum leg you may slip just going out the back door in wet weather.
> We have hit another temperature high for Utah. Had our hottest July ever. When we get above 95 our ozone pollution rises so air quality becomes poor.


That's not good especially for people with breathing problems ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> That is just charming! I love it.


Thank you Sorlenna


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

This is how I spent my day. The star zippered bag, I started last night. I took that and the padding and interfacing, along with the pattern I bought last week from a local quilt shop, to the quilt shop this morning. Darlene helped me figure out the size I needed to cut for the corners to get the size and shape I wanted. It didn't take long to finish. The orange bag next to it is from the original pattern, and will give you a bit of perspective. I was going to put my shoe next to them and forgot. The other bag I did start to finish there. Darlene was kind enough to cut all the pieces for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Really bizarre rain here this afternoon. When I got off the bus, there were a few spots of rain, so I decided to cut across the playing field, rather than following the footpath, i.e. I used the hypotenuse of the triangle rather than the two adjacent sides. Half way across the field, it began to rain heavily, so I went as fast as I could towards the gap in the hedge which leads into our street. Amazingly, on the other side of the hedge, there was no rain. I know it has to stop somewhere, but that really did feel odd. But at least I arrived home without getting very wet!


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami-ohio, great bags. They are beautiful and will be very handy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have just heard from Mary. Here is her text

Thanks for checking in with me. Sorry to hear that Sam is not well again. I traveled for 8 days at the beginning of July to visit my husband's family. When I returned home we were home less than 2 weeks and then Matthew and I went to Wisconsin for a long weekend to celebrate my nephew's marriage. When I have been home I worked 10+ hour days. I have been so tired that my body has been jeering at night so I would have to get some sleep. Wake up has been around 2:30 in the morning and at work around 3:45 in the morning. This month shouldn't be as bad. I am planning on going to WI in October to lead an all day workshop. 

DH seems to be doing much better. He sees his doctor later this month. Matthew keeps asking me if I have posted his recent art so I might be doing that soon but probably won't catch up for awhile. Let me know news on Sam or others if you don't mind. I am still needing to get sleep early in the evenings right now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie, sorry the weather is interfering with the building of your ramp ,
> How is your walking going ? Any improvement ?


It is a real nuisance- hard to get the walking in that I need to do, until I can get out with the stroller.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is how I spent my day. The star zippered bag, I started last night. I took that and the padding and interfacing, along with the pattern I bought last week from a local quilt shop, to the quilt shop this morning. Darlene helped me figure out the size I needed to cut for the corners to get the size and shape I wanted. It didn't take long to finish. The orange bag next to it is from the original pattern, and will give you a bit of perspective. I was going to put my shoe next to them and forgot. The other bag I did start to finish there. Darlene was kind enough to cut all the pieces for me.


They look good, Tami.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Really bizarre rain here this afternoon. When I got off the bus, there were a few spots of rain, so I decided to cut across the playing field, rather than following the footpath, i.e. I used the hypotenuse of the triangle rather than the two adjacent sides. Half way across the field, it began to rain heavily, so I went as fast as I could towards the gap in the hedge which leads into our street. Amazingly, on the other side of the hedge, there was no rain. I know it has to stop somewhere, but that really did feel odd. But at least I arrived home without getting very wet!


I have seen it rain on one side of the road and not the other. Glad you didn't get too wet!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Great bags, Tami! Those will be handy.

Thanks for the update on Mary as well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> tami-ohio, great bags. They are beautiful and will be very handy.


Thank you. The one with the yellow lining is for Arriana.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look good, Tami.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Great bags, Tami! Those will be handy.
> 
> Thanks for the update on Mary as well.


Thank you.

I was happy to check on her!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look good, Tami.


 :sm24:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Those and Iris!


And Acanthus (Bears Britches).


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a real nuisance- hard to get the walking in that I need to do, until I can get out with the stroller.


I am so sorry that you are unable to get out and about as you really need to do. Sounds as if you and Ringo are confined to home now. Be oh so careful when the rain stops and you get out and about.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry that you are unable to get out and about as you really need to do. Sounds as if you and Ringo are confined to home now. Be oh so careful when the rain stops and you get out and about.


We are a bit house bound, I am not prepared to go out with the sticks when the concrete is wet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Your usual lovely work!


Thank you Tami


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> That's lovely Sonja!


Thank you Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> This is how I spent my day. The star zippered bag, I started last night. I took that and the padding and interfacing, along with the pattern I bought last week from a local quilt shop, to the quilt shop this morning. Darlene helped me figure out the size I needed to cut for the corners to get the size and shape I wanted. It didn't take long to finish. The orange bag next to it is from the original pattern, and will give you a bit of perspective. I was going to put my shoe next to them and forgot. The other bag I did start to finish there. Darlene was kind enough to cut all the pieces for me.


They are lovely bags Tami


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, yeah!
Tami, thank you for update on Mary.
My dully my


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, yeah!
> Tami, thank you for update on Mary.
> My dully my


Last line suppose to read my dulcimer teacher back from camp so had lesson today! Have pic on fb will try and copy it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, love the bags.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have one peony which does really well. I think it is ''Sarah Bernhardt', and I have had it for many years. But I have tried others, before and since, with no success whatsoever. My dad always insisted that a weed was a plant in the wrong place, so perhaps you need to focus on perfecting those! It always cheers me up when I visit gardens which are open to the public, to see how many weeds they have growing there! I feel much happier about my own weeds when I know that they happen in the best of gardens.


While on my trip we had stopped to get a photo of a monument put in place where the last Indian raid happened in the area, a pretty ground cover with the sweetest little flowers was everywhere so I asked what they were. "Weeds" was my answer. I thought I had a picture but can not locate it. They looked like mini (nickle size) morning glories.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, love the bags.


Ditto, very useful little items!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is how I spent my day. The star zippered bag, I started last night. I took that and the padding and interfacing, along with the pattern I bought last week from a local quilt shop, to the quilt shop this morning. Darlene helped me figure out the size I needed to cut for the corners to get the size and shape I wanted. It didn't take long to finish. The orange bag next to it is from the original pattern, and will give you a bit of perspective. I was going to put my shoe next to them and forgot. The other bag I did start to finish there. Darlene was kind enough to cut all the pieces for me.


Great bags


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja, lovely romper set. 
Julie , sorry about the ramp but at least your knee is a bit better.
Great bags Tami. What will you use them for, or are they all gifts?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sonja, lovely romper set.
> Julie , sorry about the ramp but at least your knee is a bit better.
> Great bags Tami. What will you use them for, or are they all gifts?


Thanks, Mary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely bags Tami


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Last line suppose to read my dulcimer teacher back from camp so had lesson today! Have pic on fb will try and copy it.


I'm glad you got a lesson again! I love to listen to dulcimers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, love the bags.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ditto, very useful little items!


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great bags


Thank you


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

angelam said:


> And Acanthus (Bears Britches).


I have to look up that one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> And Acanthus (Bears Britches).


Iv never heard of that, had to look it up, mustn't like our winters


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Sonja, lovely romper set.
> Julie , sorry about the ramp but at least your knee is a bit better.
> Great bags Tami. What will you use them for, or are they all gifts?


The one with the yellow lining is for Arriana. The orange one was a gift that was given to all of our knitting circle, made by one of our members who is a wonderful seamstress. I had since purchased the pattern and made several for KAP. One went with a much larger tote for the white elephant game/exchange, the others I put in the silent auction. The original sized one is a good size to carry socks in progress, or cotton yarn for dishcloths, ect. The big one, using all of a fat quarter cut of fabric, well 2 actually, has the yarn for a baby sweater I am working on, and will be large enough for the yarn and as the sweater progresses. It might hold the beginnings of my Wonderful Walleby sweater but wouldn't hold it when I get much farther along. Still a very good size. I am cooking dinner outside on the grill. Burgers. If I remember I will measure them to give you a better idea of the size. I like making them. Wish I had used for more!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> While on my trip we had stopped to get a photo of a monument put in place where the last Indian raid happened in the area, a pretty ground cover with the sweetest little flowers was everywhere so I asked what they were. "Weeds" was my answer. I thought I had a picture but can not locate it. They looked like mini (nickle size) morning glories.


I know many in the US consider morning glories a weed too but here I have to plant them & I love the flowers
We have very noxious weed here called scentless camomile, they have a yellow centered daisy flower. my DH saw someone digging some in the ditch to take home????Once established they spread like wildfire, very few herbicides touch them & you can't pull them they have roots to China????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOLOL!


Lurker 2 said:


> I thought this hilarious- sorry Fan, too late in the evening to ask permission of you!
> 
> An Irish woman of advanced age visited her physician to ask his
> advice on reviving her husband's libido.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Last line suppose to read my dulcimer teacher back from camp so had lesson today! Have pic on fb will try and copy it.


Korinza, my dulcimer teacher.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, hope you are feeling better today, hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so freaking cute!....I can hear it now, "what noise does grandma make....moo!


darowil said:


> Well here for a short while but other things to read as well.
> Elizabeth has entered her 20s- 20 months old today! Adding words to her vocabulary daily but still rarely and with no consistency on 2 words at once.
> Ask her what noise any animal makes and she will say moo. She loves trains and says toot-toot all the time for train. David asked her today what noise does a train make? Moo! And then Vicky said that the other day she got a lion off the shelf and was carrying it around roaring- we saw and heard the lion roaring at the zoo last week which I assume prompted that (the lion has been around since she was about 6 weeks old and ignored till then). Got a sheep and she was baaing. But when asked what noise they make- you got it they moo! She knows woof and will say woof when she hears dogs. But when asked? of course they moo.
> So we figure the answer to the question what noise does... make is moo.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOL...just a mite bit large....LOLOL. I ordered this today. Will be here Thursday.

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71GC6RW%2BH-L._SX466_.jpg


Poledra65 said:


> Haha, Gwen, I put in adjustable potato chopper/dicer, lol, this is what came up, too big? :sm23:
> 
> http://www.vegmachinebuy.com/3-20mm-cube-size-adjustable-vegetable-dicer-machineelectric-tomato-dicer/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Outstanding outfit and work Sonja.


Swedenme said:


> Finished little baby set now to get the other sock knit before I start anything else or go crazy in the middle of the night ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Evelyn! I subscribed to that magazine back in the 70s!!! Didn't realize it was still around. I just signed up for the newsletter. Thanks!


EJS said:


> Gwen, do you know about this site? The link was extreme so I trunkated it....but they have some great info and you can sign up for their newsletter
> http://www.motherearthnews.com ( /real-food/food-preservation/home-meat-preservation-with-pressure-canner)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I actually have my mothers old one and did try to see if it would still work but it is all corroded/rusted and couldn't cut butter. I have it hanging more as kitchen decor.


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I see what you mean now. My mother had a thing years ago that you put the vegetable on the tray and then pushed down the blades to make fries/cubes, but danged if I can remember what it was. I know we kids had a ball with it. LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I paid bills today... So no new craft supplies for some while now. Ugh. I hope I can sell the project I'm entering at the convention. My cousin said he will have some art in the show as well. He does amazing dragons (sculpture). My material is supposed to be here Thursday, also my eldest daughter's birthday. I have until the 25th to finish. The hotel where it's going is very close so taking it over will be easy. If I sell it, I can get my teeth paid off! 

Anxious for word of Sam.

Just finished eating and have one more work email to send. Be back later. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute as can be too!


Sorlenna said:


> We used to get a print magazine years ago that I really enjoyed--that one and Organic Gardening--of course, I have no real need for that right now. :sm03: I'd still enjoy reading it, though, I'm sure! Thanks for the reminder it's out there.
> 
> Our weather has been cooler at night/early morning the past few days, but I'm positive we will still get hot days for some weeks yet. We did get a lovely rain last night, clear by this morning, and we rode out to the breakfast. I expect we will see clouds again in the afternoon and hope for a bit more rain--that's the monsoon pattern, rain in the afternoon and night--and it's lovely. I am still having trouble falling asleep but haven't been doing my tea...should get back to it. My brain doesn't know how to rest, apparently. :sm16:
> 
> Here's one of the chicken pincushions I made (from a tutorial by the Missouri Star Quilt Company). These are fun to make!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love these bags!


tami_ohio said:


> This is how I spent my day. The star zippered bag, I started last night. I took that and the padding and interfacing, along with the pattern I bought last week from a local quilt shop, to the quilt shop this morning. Darlene helped me figure out the size I needed to cut for the corners to get the size and shape I wanted. It didn't take long to finish. The orange bag next to it is from the original pattern, and will give you a bit of perspective. I was going to put my shoe next to them and forgot. The other bag I did start to finish there. Darlene was kind enough to cut all the pieces for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What kind of workshop is Mary going to be leading?


tami_ohio said:


> I have just heard from Mary. Here is her text
> 
> Thanks for checking in with me. Sorry to hear that Sam is not well again. I traveled for 8 days at the beginning of July to visit my husband's family. When I returned home we were home less than 2 weeks and then Matthew and I went to Wisconsin for a long weekend to celebrate my nephew's marriage. When I have been home I worked 10+ hour days. I have been so tired that my body has been jeering at night so I would have to get some sleep. Wake up has been around 2:30 in the morning and at work around 3:45 in the morning. This month shouldn't be as bad. I am planning on going to WI in October to lead an all day workshop.
> 
> DH seems to be doing much better. He sees his doctor later this month. Matthew keeps asking me if I have posted his recent art so I might be doing that soon but probably won't catch up for awhile. Let me know news on Sam or others if you don't mind. I am still needing to get sleep early in the evenings right now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both of you ladies are so lovely. Great picture!


sassafras123 said:


> Korinza, my dulcimer teacher.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Korinza, my dulcimer teacher.


Two beautiful people there!

Gwen, the gadget looks good.


----------



## nursenikkirnbsn (Dec 17, 2016)

tami_ohio said:


> Feel better soon! That's good practice for continental.
> 
> For the alpaca yarn, remember that it stretches, but does not return to the original shape. If you don't want it to stretch and stay that way, get some sock reinforcing thread to knit in with it, or another thin yarn. I love my alpaca socks but didn't learn that until a few years after I made them!


Good to know, thank you. Wonder if maybe knitting them a bit on the small side would be a good idea to compensate


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy moly, I got home from knit group around 4:30 and started clearing out around my chair, it has taken me 2 hours, I ended up with 7 bags of yarn/projects, not including the ones I'm working on now, a stack of filing that needs to be done, a bag of trash, and my stuff from the give away table at KAP. :sm06: 
Nothing like nesting, good grief, it feels good to have it done, I actually have room to move, never did find the dog comb though as that was part of the prompting to start this whole clear out to begin with. :sm16: 
Now a little dinner and tv and more knitting. Well, chatting with you all too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really wish they would hurry up- my front steps are such a hurdle right now.


At this rate, you'll be healed and sprinting up the front steps before they get the ramp done in the back.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll see how it goes--I suppose I can break them in half if it becomes an issue, but I'll get through this bottle and then decide whether to keep the same or try something new. Bub went to to the gummy vitamins because he just couldn't stand taking another pill! I only take vitamins at this point, and the regular vitamins are pretty good size, so that may just be easier. For now I'm not going to worry about it.


If you put your vitamin in a cup of white vinegar(or any vinegar you have available other than balsamic) and it doesn't dissolve within 20 minutes, it's not getting absorbed in your body and you're just eliminating it out the other end, at least that's what Marla's doctors told her, she tried it with an old centrum she had and it was still there 48 hours later. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We used to get a print magazine years ago that I really enjoyed--that one and Organic Gardening--of course, I have no real need for that right now. :sm03: I'd still enjoy reading it, though, I'm sure! Thanks for the reminder it's out there.
> 
> Our weather has been cooler at night/early morning the past few days, but I'm positive we will still get hot days for some weeks yet. We did get a lovely rain last night, clear by this morning, and we rode out to the breakfast. I expect we will see clouds again in the afternoon and hope for a bit more rain--that's the monsoon pattern, rain in the afternoon and night--and it's lovely. I am still having trouble falling asleep but haven't been doing my tea...should get back to it. My brain doesn't know how to rest, apparently. :sm16:
> 
> Here's one of the chicken pincushions I made (from a tutorial by the Missouri Star Quilt Company). These are fun to make!


That's cute. We were talking about the Missouri Star Quilt Co a few weeks ago at knit group, a few of the ladies have been there and they say it's just huge and a lot of fun to wander through.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I sent a text last week with a question for her. She answered it promptly, so must just be really busy. I didn't think to ask if all were okay. Give me a minute.
> 
> Just sent Mary a text. Also told her about Sam. I will let you know when I hear from her.


Oh cool, I was going to send her a text but didn't want to bother her at work.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have just heard from Mary. Here is her text
> 
> Thanks for checking in with me. Sorry to hear that Sam is not well again. I traveled for 8 days at the beginning of July to visit my husband's family. When I returned home we were home less than 2 weeks and then Matthew and I went to Wisconsin for a long weekend to celebrate my nephew's marriage. When I have been home I worked 10+ hour days. I have been so tired that my body has been jeering at night so I would have to get some sleep. Wake up has been around 2:30 in the morning and at work around 3:45 in the morning. This month shouldn't be as bad. I am planning on going to WI in October to lead an all day workshop.
> 
> DH seems to be doing much better. He sees his doctor later this month. Matthew keeps asking me if I have posted his recent art so I might be doing that soon but probably won't catch up for awhile. Let me know news on Sam or others if you don't mind. I am still needing to get sleep early in the evenings right now.


Thank you so much Tami, it's good to know that it's just busy and tired that's getting in the way, totally understandable.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> As if anyone would believe that! Glad you have the new building. Does that mean you won't have to put up with the current owner at Elm? Hope so. Sorry to hear about your fight with the dolly. Next time pick on someone your own species!lol
> 
> Kathy


Kathy, Susan *is* the current owner. Her name is the only one on the deed as owner of the entire triangle-shaped corner lot. The deed says if she decides to shift to a different focus for the non-profit, the former owner/entity would have right of first refusal to resume ownership. So, yes, I would still have to put up with the current owner as she outranks me in the hierarchy of Elm's administration. However, I am next in ''command'' when she is not on site and I am there. Which, of course, means that the responsibility for everyone on the property is mine in the event of an emergency of any sort. Doesn't that just give the heart a thrill !!!!!

As for picking on someone of my own species, I might have come out in a less colorful condition. LOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's cute. We were talking about the Missouri Star Quilt Co a few weeks ago at knit group, a few of the ladies have been there and they say it's just huge and a lot of fun to wander through.


I'd love to go there. Apparently the company has revitalized the town and they now have several stores so it's a "tour" of each store that has its own type of fabric. Sounds better than Disneyland to me! LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's cute. We were talking about the Missouri Star Quilt Co a few weeks ago at knit group, a few of the ladies have been there and they say it's just huge and a lot of fun to wander through.


I would love to go there but I bet it would be an expensive visit????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Really bizarre rain here this afternoon. When I got off the bus, there were a few spots of rain, so I decided to cut across the playing field, rather than following the footpath, i.e. I used the hypotenuse of the triangle rather than the two adjacent sides. Half way across the field, it began to rain heavily, so I went as fast as I could towards the gap in the hedge which leads into our street. Amazingly, on the other side of the hedge, there was no rain. I know it has to stop somewhere, but that really did feel odd. But at least I arrived home without getting very wet!


I've had rain like that a time or two and it is really strange. Glad though that you got home fairly dry.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd love to go there. Apparently the company has revitalized the town and they now have several stores so it's a "tour" of each store that has its own type of fabric. Sounds better than Disneyland to me! LOL


Me too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have one peony which does really well. I think it is ''Sarah Bernhardt', and I have had it for many years. But I have tried others, before and since, with no success whatsoever. My dad always insisted that a weed was a plant in the wrong place, so perhaps you need to focus on perfecting those! It always cheers me up when I visit gardens which are open to the public, to see how many weeds they have growing there! I feel much happier about my own weeds when I know that they happen in the best of gardens.


LOL!!! True, I guess everyone gets weeds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> This is how I spent my day. The star zippered bag, I started last night. I took that and the padding and interfacing, along with the pattern I bought last week from a local quilt shop, to the quilt shop this morning. Darlene helped me figure out the size I needed to cut for the corners to get the size and shape I wanted. It didn't take long to finish. The orange bag next to it is from the original pattern, and will give you a bit of perspective. I was going to put my shoe next to them and forgot. The other bag I did start to finish there. Darlene was kind enough to cut all the pieces for me.


Those are great!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, lovely photo. I'm so glad you are feeling better these days.

Tami, thanks for news of Mary, glad she's just busy.

I hope we hav good news of Sam soon


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's too bad that the previous owner decided to come back after refusing, that wasn't really fair, but I guess that's the way it goes, hopefully it works out best for everyone.


Kaye Jo, since I know that God is still in charge, I don't have the least doubt that as long as we are pursuing His will for us and for Take Flight/Elm, everything will be accomplished to His purposes. We are not responsible for the decisions nor the intention of the heart of the previous deed-holder. Being fair or unfair is not something for which Susan nor I will be held accountable. And in the end, we can have a smaller building in much better shape, with more energy-efficient heating and lighting equipment as well as kitchen fixtures. More efficient utilization of kitchen, dining, and storage spaces. Even flooring and shelving surfaces will be newer and more easily kept clean. And light fixtures that aren't nearly 70 years old in the dining area!! Gosh, who would have thought that the previous owner would end up being so kind to us--without even intending to do so. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:

Let's not tell him. OK?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sorry the previous owner of Elm is being unreasonable after all the effort Susan & all have put in. I hope she gets some return for all the work.


God's approval will be worth it all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> While on my trip we had stopped to get a photo of a monument put in place where the last Indian raid happened in the area, a pretty ground cover with the sweetest little flowers was everywhere so I asked what they were. "Weeds" was my answer. I thought I had a picture but can not locate it. They looked like mini (nickle size) morning glories.


Binder weed or puncture vine, I get them mixed up and we have both by the yard full, they are highly invasive, they are a member of the morning glory family but it takes over EVERYTHING, we have to rip it out by the mile, over and over and over again. You don't want it, trust me. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Last line suppose to read my dulcimer teacher back from camp so had lesson today! Have pic on fb will try and copy it.


LOL!!!! 
But great that you had another lesson.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Korinza, my dulcimer teacher.


You two look amazing!!!!! And like you are having a lot of fun.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished little baby set now to get the other sock knit before I start anything else or go crazy in the middle of the night ????


I love the baby set, Sonja. Very masculine and handsome.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOLOL...just a mite bit large....LOLOL. I ordered this today. Will be here Thursday.
> 
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71GC6RW%2BH-L._SX466_.jpg


Awe Gwen, you have a whole southern porch to put it on, of course you may have to sell a kidney to afford it. :sm09:

But really, the one you ordered look like it will do the job. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I paid bills today... So no new craft supplies for some while now. Ugh. I hope I can sell the project I'm entering at the convention. My cousin said he will have some art in the show as well. He does amazing dragons (sculpture). My material is supposed to be here Thursday, also my eldest daughter's birthday. I have until the 25th to finish. The hotel where it's going is very close so taking it over will be easy. If I sell it, I can get my teeth paid off!
> 
> Anxious for word of Sam.
> 
> Just finished eating and have one more work email to send. Be back later. Hugs and blessings.


Paying bills is never fun, unless of course you've just won the lottery and none of us have done that yet. 
I sure hope you sell your project, keeping fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kathy, Susan *is* the current owner. Her name is the only one on the deed as owner of the entire triangle-shaped corner lot. The deed says if she decides to shift to a different focus for the non-profit, the former owner/entity would have right of first refusal to resume ownership. So, yes, I would still have to put up with the current owner as she outranks me in the hierarchy of Elm's administration. However, I am next in ''command'' when she is not on site and I am there. Which, of course, means that the responsibility for everyone on the property is mine in the event of an emergency of any sort. Doesn't that just give the heart a thrill !!!!!
> 
> As for picking on someone of my own species, I might have come out in a less colorful condition. LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hopefully he has to pay her a fair market price with all the work that has been done and everything. 
LOL! Good thing you have a strong heart.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just popping in quickly to share what matthew has been doing lately. I have been so busy that I am probably a month behind. I have been traveling and working long hours when I have been home.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'd love to go there. Apparently the company has revitalized the town and they now have several stores so it's a "tour" of each store that has its own type of fabric. Sounds better than Disneyland to me! LOL


Yes, that's what they were saying, that it's like going through several different shops all in one, with it's own theme and even snack counters and stuff.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would love to go there but I bet it would be an expensive visit????


LOL!!! Susan said she had to hold herself back, it was so hard not to buy and buy and buy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kaye Jo, since I know that God is still in charge, I don't have the least doubt that as long as we are pursuing His will for us and for Take Flight/Elm, everything will be accomplished to His purposes. We are not responsible for the decisions nor the intention of the heart of the previous deed-holder. Being fair or unfair is not something for which Susan nor I will be held accountable. And in the end, we can have a smaller building in much better shape, with more energy-efficient heating and lighting equipment as well as kitchen fixtures. More efficient utilization of kitchen, dining, and storage spaces. Even flooring and shelving surfaces will be newer and more easily kept clean. And light fixtures that aren't nearly 70 years old in the dining area!! Gosh, who would have thought that the previous owner would end up being so kind to us--without even intending to do so. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> Let's not tell him. OK?
> 
> Ohio Joy


Absolutely true, and I know you all really needed the new building, I'm so excited for you all and to hear all about how it goes getting it set up. 
LOL!! I won't whisper a word to him. :sm17:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, all caught up again, I need to bind off my sock and then I can post a picture and start on another one.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

More from the artist.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It sounds to me like, now that all of you put so much work into doing improvements, now they want to keep it, without doing the work or having the expense.


Tami, any improvements made earlier were put on hold quite a while ago. Nowadays, it is all we can do to keep the utilities somewhat up-to-date so that we can serve food and heat water in a large stock pot for doing dishes. I bring the kitchen towels and dry- and wet-mop heads home to be laundered. I do whatever it takes to keep the folks nourished and looked after each day. Because I've come to care about them, they, in turn, are alert to any potential problems with members of the public and will step in quietly to defuse the situation whether I'm the target or another is. Many of my folks have mental issues, anger issues, or require meds to keep their bi-polar behaviors in hand. It certainly isn't an easy life for any of them; my aim for them is to find a sense of safety and acceptance while in our place. So far it seems to be working for most of them--on a regular basis.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It sure sounds better than Disneyland to me too! Guess you could say it was a Fiber Artists Disneyland!


Sorlenna said:


> I'd love to go there. Apparently the company has revitalized the town and they now have several stores so it's a "tour" of each store that has its own type of fabric. Sounds better than Disneyland to me! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You make me smile. 
:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Poledra65 said:


> Awe Gwen, you have a whole southern porch to put it on, of course you may have to sell a kidney to afford it. :sm09:
> 
> But really, the one you ordered look like it will do the job. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great ventures in the art world there Matthew. The eye looks human to me; wonder what/who it could be. I especially love the 1st angel doodle.



pacer said:


> Just popping in quickly to share what matthew has been doing lately. I have been so busy that I am probably a month behind. I have been traveling and working long hours when I have been home.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Paying bills is never fun, unless of course you've just won the lottery and none of us have done that yet.
> I sure hope you sell your project, keeping fingers crossed for you.


Thanks! Yes, being a responsible adult is too expensive! LOL I should see about winning that lottery. Hahaha.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Was the watermelon carving for the wedding reception? Very cool. I also really like the green pot in the foreground of the pottery picture.
Nice work Matthew. My full size yarn bowl is getting quite a workout by the way.


pacer said:


> More from the artist.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well done, Matthew! I always enjoy seeing what you are up to.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, I looked up testing vitamins in vinegar. It is to be heated to body temperature and kept warm, so I will have to figure out how to do that. I'm curious now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Korinza, my dulcimer teacher.


Two lovely ladies! Love your smile!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so freaking cute!....I can hear it now, "what noise does grandma make....moo!


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I paid bills today... So no new craft supplies for some while now. Ugh. I hope I can sell the project I'm entering at the convention. My cousin said he will have some art in the show as well. He does amazing dragons (sculpture). My material is supposed to be here Thursday, also my eldest daughter's birthday. I have until the 25th to finish. The hotel where it's going is very close so taking it over will be easy. If I sell it, I can get my teeth paid off!
> 
> Anxious for word of Sam.
> 
> Just finished eating and have one more work email to send. Be back later. Hugs and blessings.


Hope it sells!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love these bags!


I really like making them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What kind of workshop is Mary going to be leading?


I don't know. She didn't say and I didn't think to ask.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nursenikkirnbsn said:


> Good to know, thank you. Wonder if maybe knitting them a bit on the small side would be a good idea to compensate


I don't know. It was recommended to me to knit another fiber with it. The other fiber will pull it back to size and shape.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy moly, I got home from knit group around 4:30 and started clearing out around my chair, it has taken me 2 hours, I ended up with 7 bags of yarn/projects, not including the ones I'm working on now, a stack of filing that needs to be done, a bag of trash, and my stuff from the give away table at KAP. :sm06:
> Nothing like nesting, good grief, it feels good to have it done, I actually have room to move, never did find the dog comb though as that was part of the prompting to start this whole clear out to begin with. :sm16:
> Now a little dinner and tv and more knitting. Well, chatting with you all too.


Want to come do mine now? Sure does need it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If you put your vitamin in a cup of white vinegar(or any vinegar you have available other than balsamic) and it doesn't dissolve within 20 minutes, it's not getting absorbed in your body and you're just eliminating it out the other end, at least that's what Marla's doctors told her, she tried it with an old centrum she had and it was still there 48 hours later. :sm06:


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you so much Tami, it's good to know that it's just busy and tired that's getting in the way, totally understandable.


You are welcome. I'm glad I did, even though I expected her answer.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

These are wonderful! :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are great!


Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just popping in quickly to share what matthew has been doing lately. I have been so busy that I am probably a month behind. I have been traveling and working long hours when I have been home.


Those angels are great for doodles.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> More from the artist.


Great pots and carving. The shnozer (I know I spelled that wrong!) looks like DH's sister's dogs!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tami, any improvements made earlier were put on hold quite a while ago. Nowadays, it is all we can do to keep the utilities somewhat up-to-date so that we can serve food and heat water in a large stock pot for doing dishes. I bring the kitchen towels and dry- and wet-mop heads home to be laundered. I do whatever it takes to keep the folks nourished and looked after each day. Because I've come to care about them, they, in turn, are alert to any potential problems with members of the public and will step in quietly to defuse the situation whether I'm the target or another is. Many of my folks have mental issues, anger issues, or require meds to keep their bi-polar behaviors in hand. It certainly isn't an easy life for any of them; my aim for them is to find a sense of safety and acceptance while in our place. So far it seems to be working for most of them--on a regular basis.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Then I am glad that there hasn't been a lot of $$ put into improvements. I am glad the people at Elm have you, and have come to care enough about you, and others there, to quietly take care of any problems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just popping in quickly to share what matthew has been doing lately. I have been so busy that I am probably a month behind. I have been traveling and working long hours when I have been home.


I love all of those but the one on top is the most amazing, just grabs you. Well done Matthew, you are a fabulous artist in all the forms of art you try, I can never wait to see what you will do next.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> More from the artist.


Wow, those are all great!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You make me smile.
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks! Yes, being a responsible adult is too expensive! LOL I should see about winning that lottery. Hahaha.


I haven't had any luck, so you might. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I looked up testing vitamins in vinegar. It is to be heated to body temperature and kept warm, so I will have to figure out how to do that. I'm curious now.


Be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Want to come do mine now? Sure does need it!


Sure, of course when I was done, you'd never find anything again. lolol I'm really good at organizing into a mess.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, sock 1 of the hot socks is done, I don't know if I like it or not.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> More from the artist.


Thanks, Mary. Great work, Matthew; I love the raking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> At this rate, you'll be healed and sprinting up the front steps before they get the ramp done in the back.


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sure, of course when I was done, you'd never find anything again. lolol I'm really good at organizing into a mess.


I already have the mess, so it's got to be better when you get finished!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, sock 1 of the hot socks is done, I don't know if I like it or not.


I like the colors. Not so sure I like the design.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, sock 1 of the hot socks is done, I don't know if I like it or not.


Interesting!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I already have the mess, so it's got to be better when you get finished!


LOL!!! I organized my basement, I'll get a picture for you, but I hope you can handle horror movies. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I like the colors. Not so sure I like the design.


That's exactly my problem, and I followed her pattern, she said she made them for a size 10, but mine came out between and 8 and 9, I'll know closer next week, one of my knit group is a size 8 and she'll try them on and see how they fit, she may get them for Christmas. lol
It is an easy pattern though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Interesting!


It's definitely different, I'll make the second one by the end of August so it counts for the prize drawing, but I don't think I'll ever make a second pair. But I do have to say, it was a good intro into mitered squares, made it quite easy, and it's something I would not normally have done, the mitered squares that is.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KayeJo those socks are really cool, I like different!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo those socks are really cool, I like different!


They are indeed different. :sm24:


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Poledra65, your sock gives me the feeling of Christmas with a bit of fall leaves thrown in. Nice work. If the sock fits.....


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Swedenme, I love the rompers -especially the little bear buttons. It looks like a fun knit with all those cables. Those shoes/booties are adorable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Poledra65, your sock gives me the feeling of Christmas with a bit of fall leaves thrown in. Nice work. If the sock fits.....


 :sm09: They are kind of Christmassy looking, aren't they? Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm working on my first design for a toe up sock, I'm up to row 4 of the foot pattern, so far I'm liking it, I'll post a photo when I get far enough into the pattern to be able to make it out. For now I think I'll head to bed, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Binder weed or puncture vine, I get them mixed up and we have both by the yard full, they are highly invasive, they are a member of the morning glory family but it takes over EVERYTHING, we have to rip it out by the mile, over and over and over again. You don't want it, trust me. lol


I looked them both up and it was the binder weed. Thank you, now I don't have to wonder what it is called...lol
I like morning glories and had them when we lived at Marv's moms house. I'm not sure it would bother me to have this outside my window as it needs something pretty....granted, the photo was from earlier in the year.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sonja, lovely romper set.
> Julie , sorry about the ramp but at least your knee is a bit better.
> Great bags Tami. What will you use them for, or are they all gifts?


Thank you Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know many in the US consider morning glories a weed too but here I have to plant them & I love the flowers
> We have very noxious weed here called scentless camomile, they have a yellow centered daisy flower. my DH saw someone digging some in the ditch to take home????Once established they spread like wildfire, very few herbicides touch them & you can't pull them they have roots to China????


I love morning glories , have to plant them here too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Korinza, my dulcimer teacher.


Hello Joy , what a lovely picture , you are like Gwen always look good in a picture and always have a beautiful smile . I always look awful ,hate getting my picture taken in the first place I never know wether to smile or not


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Outstanding outfit and work Sonja.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy moly, I got home from knit group around 4:30 and started clearing out around my chair, it has taken me 2 hours, I ended up with 7 bags of yarn/projects, not including the ones I'm working on now, a stack of filing that needs to be done, a bag of trash, and my stuff from the give away table at KAP. :sm06:
> Nothing like nesting, good grief, it feels good to have it done, I actually have room to move, never did find the dog comb though as that was part of the prompting to start this whole clear out to begin with. :sm16:
> Now a little dinner and tv and more knitting. Well, chatting with you all too.


Wow all them projects , I would have to finish them off before I started anymore , thought I had a lot at 3 which is now down to 1 ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I love the baby set, Sonja. Very masculine and handsome.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you very much Joy , hope you are feeling much better after your fight , no aches and pains and hopefully a little less colourful by now


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> The one with the yellow lining is for Arriana. The orange one was a gift that was given to all of our knitting circle, made by one of our members who is a wonderful seamstress. I had since purchased the pattern and made several for KAP. One went with a much larger tote for the white elephant game/exchange, the others I put in the silent auction. The original sized one is a good size to carry socks in progress, or cotton yarn for dishcloths, ect. The big one, using all of a fat quarter cut of fabric, well 2 actually, has the yarn for a baby sweater I am working on, and will be large enough for the yarn and as the sweater progresses. It might hold the beginnings of my Wonderful Walleby sweater but wouldn't hold it when I get much farther along. Still a very good size. I am cooking dinner outside on the grill. Burgers. If I remember I will measure them to give you a better idea of the size. I like making them. Wish I had used for more!


I love all those bags Tami, so pretty all of them.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> More from the artist.


Good to hear from you Mary and good to see Matthew's latest works. Love that melon carving, it would look good on any table.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Quick responses to a few comments.,then off to shower and get to work. The watermelon carving was for the wedding reception for my nephew. It was a small reception at my niece's house. Just family there so about 25-30 people. We also did the vegetable tray. 

The workshop that I am doing includes arm knitting, knitting and needle felting. We will be providing a lunch and I am preparing some surprises for throughout the day. I set a limit of no more than 10 people. The night before this, I will be leading a group of 5 year old girls through a craft project for my great niece's birthday. I am planning on doing decorated pillow cases. My niece will use her scrapbooking supplies to cut out some stencils and I will mix up some dye to put in spray bottles so the children can set stencils on the pillow cases then spray the dye at the pillow case. The stencil areas will remain white. 

Bella is traveling to Florida with her family this weekend for a vacation and dropping off Maddie to college. On August 25th she has major surgery to remove a portion of her colon that has died off and has prolapsed several times at the colostomy site. She will turn 5 on August 11th. If anyone wants to send birthday cards to her, send me a pm. I will have you send them to me and I will deliver them to her. 

Time to shower and get to work. I am thinking of everyone here and wishing everyone good health and happiness.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Re the ramp- nothing yesterday- and today it is raining- bummer.


 :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished little baby set now to get the other sock knit before I start anything else or go crazy in the middle of the night ????


Gorgeous set! :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you bonnie .
> Our dentists send a text message when appointment is due , then once booked they send another reminder the day before . So no wriggling out of it .


Well you can get sick and cancel it- they rang me to remind me and I said I've been sick I think I had better cancel. Just as well as I was in hospital later that day so wouldn't have made it anyway! They said they would ring in a few weeks but haven't yet and I keep forgetting to ring them. And as I needed treatment and had lost part of a tooth just before I was due to see them I really do need to go soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm catching up-much quicker if I don't respond each time! Only 10 pages behind now. Probably won't get back until tomorrow.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Thanks, Mary. Great work, Matthew; I love the raking.


Lovely work Mathew your doodles are beautiful


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> This is how I spent my day. The star zippered bag, I started last night. I took that and the padding and interfacing, along with the pattern I bought last week from a local quilt shop, to the quilt shop this morning. Darlene helped me figure out the size I needed to cut for the corners to get the size and shape I wanted. It didn't take long to finish. The orange bag next to it is from the original pattern, and will give you a bit of perspective. I was going to put my shoe next to them and forgot. The other bag I did start to finish there. Darlene was kind enough to cut all the pieces for me.


They turned out very nice. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well you can get sick and cancel it- they rang me to remind me and I said I've been sick I think I had better cancel. Just as well as I was in hospital later that day so wouldn't have made it anyway! They said they would ring in a few weeks but haven't yet and I keep forgetting to ring them. And as I needed treatment and had lost part of a tooth just before I was due to see them I really do need to go soon.


I would never go if I started canceling , I'm alright once I get in the chair it's just the thought of going in the first place


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, sock 1 of the hot socks is done, I don't know if I like it or not.


I like the colours but it is a strange design , I think it will look better once it's on someone's foot


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

runflyski said:


> Swedenme, I love the rompers -especially the little bear buttons. It looks like a fun knit with all those cables. Those shoes/booties are adorable.


Thank you very much


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

EJS said:


> I looked them both up and it was the binder weed. Thank you, now I don't have to wonder what it is called...lol
> I like morning glories and had them when we lived at Marv's moms house. I'm not sure it would bother me to have this outside my window as it needs something pretty....granted, the photo was from earlier in the year.


That's a pretty flower , looks like a white poppy , wish my weeds looked like that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Gorgeous set! :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Korinza, my dulcimer teacher.


What a lovely photo.... great to "see" you. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> More from the artist.


Well done Matthew, all your work is amazing. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm09: They are kind of Christmassy looking, aren't they? Thank you.


I agree they do look Christmassy. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gwen is there any update on Sam.?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's a pretty flower , looks like a white poppy , wish my weeds looked like that


I think it is what we call bindweed, Sonja. You are actually very lucky if you don't have any, because, although it is pretty, it is very invasive and tends to strangle other plants. A bit like morning glory is that respect - I grew some from seed a few years ago, and they have come back every year since. Mostly, I just leave them alone, unless they are seriously damaging something I really intended to grow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well done as usual. Not crazy about the design.


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, sock 1 of the hot socks is done, I don't know if I like it or not.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I haven't heard anything so I just called Heidi. She said the doctors are waiting to get all test results back and to all be together to report results. Only thing she has heard at this point is that Sam's stomach isn't proceesing food and emptying out fast enough and they are trying to sort that out. She said she would let us know when there is any news to report.


sugarsugar said:


> Gwen is there any update on Sam.?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EJS said:


> I looked them both up and it was the binder weed. Thank you, now I don't have to wonder what it is called...lol
> I like morning glories and had them when we lived at Marv's moms house. I'm not sure it would bother me to have this outside my window as it needs something pretty....granted, the photo was from earlier in the year.


We know puncture vine as goat heads. Ugh, they are horrible. The seeds have three prongs and boy are they sharp. When Bub was working, he'd bring them home on his boots and I often found them with my bare feet.

As for morning glories, I would never plant any on purpose after having to pull and unwind so many from the garden! That was one of the least favorite tasks. They love climbing corn stalks among other things. Weeds really are in the eye of the beholder. LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! I organized my basement, I'll get a picture for you, but I hope you can handle horror movies. :sm12:


That kind of horror movie I can handle. However, I will not post pics of DD's room that turned into bedroom/craft room, or my basement! :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's exactly my problem, and I followed her pattern, she said she made them for a size 10, but mine came out between and 8 and 9, I'll know closer next week, one of my knit group is a size 8 and she'll try them on and see how they fit, she may get them for Christmas. lol
> It is an easy pattern though.


I hope they fit her!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That kind of horror movie I can handle. However, I will not post pics of DD's room that turned into bedroom/craft room, or my basement! :sm12: :sm12:


My craft room IS a horror. :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> I love all those bags Tami, so pretty all of them.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I haven't heard anything so I just called Heidi. She said the doctors are waiting to get all test results back and to all be together to report results. Only thing she has heard at this point is that Sam's stomach isn't proceesing food and emptying out fast enough and they are trying to sort that out. She said she would let us know when there is any news to report.


Thank you, Gwen. I will get a card out to him later today.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My craft room IS a horror. :sm16: :sm23:


So are mine!!!! That's why I won't post pics! I started in the basement, then gravitated to DD's room when she moved out, because my knees got so bad. :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am caught up. I need to get some breakfast and get ready for therapy, then get a few groceries for the weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think it is what we call bindweed, Sonja. You are actually very lucky if you don't have any, because, although it is pretty, it is very invasive and tends to strangle other plants. A bit like morning glory is that respect - I grew some from seed a few years ago, and they have come back every year since. Mostly, I just leave them alone, unless they are seriously damaging something I really intended to grow.


Looked like what I know as Convolvulus.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think it is what we call bindweed, Sonja. You are actually very lucky if you don't have any, because, although it is pretty, it is very invasive and tends to strangle other plants. A bit like morning glory is that respect - I grew some from seed a few years ago, and they have come back every year since. Mostly, I just leave them alone, unless they are seriously damaging something I really intended to grow.


Would you believe I try to grow morning glory to and every time I plant it get lovely flowers but it never comes back the following year ,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

EJS said:


> I looked them both up and it was the binder weed. Thank you, now I don't have to wonder what it is called...lol
> I like morning glories and had them when we lived at Marv's moms house. I'm not sure it would bother me to have this outside my window as it needs something pretty....granted, the photo was from earlier in the year.


Thought so, I've just spent time ripping more out of the front lawn, and last weekend David had to pull it out of the clematis on the side of the house.

It's a cute corner of the world, but I agree with you, some pretty flowers out there would really brighten it up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, I love the color of your sock but it does seem a rather strange design

Mary, Matthew never ceases to amaze, that eye looks so alive & the puppy is wonderful, even his doodles are so recognizable 

Sorleena, are you one if the folks here who makes yogurt? Would a yogurt maker keep the inegar the right temp for the experiment with the vitamins?
Hope you sell your item at the show

Tami, I recently saw that little sewing machine that you bought on sale on Amazon & since GD is interested in sewing I ordered it for her for Christmas (I must have lost my mine, Christmas shopping in July?????) anyway, it arrived & I tried it out this afternoon to make sure it worked. It works great but is missing the bobbin cover????My phone was out today so I couldn't call Janome so will do that tomorrow , I hope they can send me one. I'm not sure what to do if I have to go through Amazon & I sure don't want to return it for such a tiny piece.

Edit: I thought I hit send last night but here this sits????
Anyway, I phoned Janome this morning & the piece I was looking for was found in the bottom of the box, I did look but was looking for a piece the color of the machine & there was a clear little piece I had'nt noticed,bonus, problem solved????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Joy , what a lovely picture , you are like Gwen always look good in a picture and always have a beautiful smile . I always look awful ,hate getting my picture taken in the first place I never know wether to smile or not


I much prefer to be behind the camera


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like the colours but it is a strange design , I think it will look better once it's on someone's foot


It does, I put it on a sock blocker last night before I went to bed, for the neck of it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow all them projects , I would have to finish them off before I started anymore , thought I had a lot at 3 which is now down to 1 ????


Me too, I did sign up for a KAL which releases a new portion monthly until Nov. & iv done the 1st 3 months, need to get the others printed & caught up. I'd rather have all & get it done an once.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My craft room IS a horror. :sm16: :sm23:


I always say it looks like a bomb went off in there.????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looked like what I know as Convolvulus.


The convolvulus I grow are only about 10" tall, morning glories are vines that grow very tall, they are the same family


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Would you believe I try to grow morning glory to and every time I plant it get lovely flowers but it never comes back the following year ,


I have a few in the planter on the south side of my house that reseed but they are often too late to amount to much


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow all them projects , I would have to finish them off before I started anymore , thought I had a lot at 3 which is now down to 1 ????


Oh darlin', you don't even want to know how many WIP's and UFO's I have downstairs. lolol I get bored and start something else, if I put pressure on myself to finish everything before starting something new, I'd give up knitting, as it would feel too much like a job. I like having a time limit on somethings, just not the pressure of not starting anything new when the mood strikes. :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It does, I put it on a sock blocker last night before I went to bed, for the neck of it.


It does look better like that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Quick responses to a few comments.,then off to shower and get to work. The watermelon carving was for the wedding reception for my nephew. It was a small reception at my niece's house. Just family there so about 25-30 people. We also did the vegetable tray.
> 
> The workshop that I am doing includes arm knitting, knitting and needle felting. We will be providing a lunch and I am preparing some surprises for throughout the day. I set a limit of no more than 10 people. The night before this, I will be leading a group of 5 year old girls through a craft project for my great niece's birthday. I am planning on doing decorated pillow cases. My niece will use her scrapbooking supplies to cut out some stencils and I will mix up some dye to put in spray bottles so the children can set stencils on the pillow cases then spray the dye at the pillow case. The stencil areas will remain white.
> 
> ...


I always love the watermelon carvings, and of course no one makes a veggie tray like you and Matthew.

That poor child, I hope she has a good trip before the surgery, and comes through the surgery with not problems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I think it is what we call bindweed, Sonja. You are actually very lucky if you don't have any, because, although it is pretty, it is very invasive and tends to strangle other plants. A bit like morning glory is that respect - I grew some from seed a few years ago, and they have come back every year since. Mostly, I just leave them alone, unless they are seriously damaging something I really intended to grow.


It certainly does strangle out other plants, other than David's iris', the iris' actually killed it everywhere we have managed to establish iris'. I don't know how that happened, but if that's what it takes, I'll take iris' over binder weed every time. lol
Our Morning glories die out every winter here and we have to replant, in Texas, they died out every summer when it got hot and we had to replant if they didn't reseed themselves.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. Enjoy your new kitchen diver.
Sorlenna, thank you, hope you rack up the sales.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well done as usual. Not crazy about the design.


Thank you, me either. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> It does, I put it on a sock blocker last night before I went to bed, for the neck of it.


That's better, . I thought it would look nicer on .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I haven't heard anything so I just called Heidi. She said the doctors are waiting to get all test results back and to all be together to report results. Only thing she has heard at this point is that Sam's stomach isn't proceesing food and emptying out fast enough and they are trying to sort that out. She said she would let us know when there is any news to report.


Thank you Gwen for checking in with her, I hope that they get the results all in soon, and it's a fairly easy and non invasive fix.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We know puncture vine as goat heads. Ugh, they are horrible. The seeds have three prongs and boy are they sharp. When Bub was working, he'd bring them home on his boots and I often found them with my bare feet.
> 
> As for morning glories, I would never plant any on purpose after having to pull and unwind so many from the garden! That was one of the least favorite tasks. They love climbing corn stalks among other things. Weeds really are in the eye of the beholder. LOL


YES!!! Those d#%& seeds are a menace! There aren't many things I dislike as much as a mesquite thorn, but that's one of them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That kind of horror movie I can handle. However, I will not post pics of DD's room that turned into bedroom/craft room, or my basement! :sm12: :sm12:


LOL!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope they fit her!


Me too, but if they're too big, I'll just take them to the coffee shop and let Laurel try to sell them, if not, I know more than a few people to gift size 9's to. :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My craft room IS a horror. :sm16: :sm23:


LOL!!! We could get together and make a movie, we might need one of your giant squid to put in it too though. :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, I can't believe poor little Bella has to have another major surgery. I hope the family can have an enjoyable trip to Florida before that ordeal

Anyone know of a great remedy for Stinging Nettles? I did a stupid thing last night, I grabbed a big leaf from another plant to pull a nettle plant on the side of the rasberries before someone stepped in it. When I went to pull it, I managed to get it on the back of my hand & it's still burning this morning on 2 of my fingers


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It does look better like that.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's better, . I thought it would look nicer on .


Definitely better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I can't believe poor little Bella has to have another major surgery. I hope the family can have an enjoyable trip to Florida before that ordeal
> 
> Anyone know of a great remedy for Stinging Nettles? I did a stupid thing last night, I grabbed a big leaf from another plant to pull a nettle plant on the side of the rasberries before someone stepped in it. When I went to pull it, I managed to get it on the back of my hand & it's still burning this morning on 2 of my fingers


OUCH!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I love the color of your sock but it does seem a rather strange design
> 
> Mary, Matthew never ceases to amaze, that eye looks so alive & the puppy is wonderful, even his doodles are so recognizable
> 
> ...


No, I don't make yogurt, but one site I read said putting it on the warmer plate of a coffee maker should keep it at the right temperature. I think I'll try that. I do need to find my "human" thermometer to check the temperature, though, as my candy thermometer won't work very well!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! We could get together and make a movie, we might need one of your giant squid to put in it too though. :sm23:


ROTFL! That just happens to be what I'm making for the convention art show!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I can't believe poor little Bella has to have another major surgery. I hope the family can have an enjoyable trip to Florida before that ordeal
> 
> Anyone know of a great remedy for Stinging Nettles? I did a stupid thing last night, I grabbed a big leaf from another plant to pull a nettle plant on the side of the rasberries before someone stepped in it. When I went to pull it, I managed to get it on the back of my hand & it's still burning this morning on 2 of my fingers


I would probably try aloe vera and maybe wiping the area down with witch hazel. Those are generally my go to remedies for irritated skin.

Best wishes to Bella and family for the trip and surgery. Bless her, little soul, enduring so very much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> ROTFL! That just happens to be what I'm making for the convention art show!


 :sm23: :sm23: What are the odds I'd pick that? LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, off to the library to return the book I didn't read, I keep doing that, checking out books, not reading them, renewing them, not reading them, and then finally taking them back unread after I've maxed out my renewals. Hanging head in shame. 
I'm just too busy knitting socks.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I haven't heard anything so I just called Heidi. She said the doctors are waiting to get all test results back and to all be together to report results. Only thing she has heard at this point is that Sam's stomach isn't proceesing food and emptying out fast enough and they are trying to sort that out. She said she would let us know when there is any news to report.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It does, I put it on a sock blocker last night before I went to bed, for the neck of it.


Great socks. I love that design.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> Quick responses to a few comments.,then off to shower and get to work. The watermelon carving was for the wedding reception for my nephew. It was a small reception at my niece's house. Just family there so about 25-30 people. We also did the vegetable tray.
> 
> The workshop that I am doing includes arm knitting, knitting and needle felting. We will be providing a lunch and I am preparing some surprises for throughout the day. I set a limit of no more than 10 people. The night before this, I will be leading a group of 5 year old girls through a craft project for my great niece's birthday. I am planning on doing decorated pillow cases. My niece will use her scrapbooking supplies to cut out some stencils and I will mix up some dye to put in spray bottles so the children can set stencils on the pillow cases then spray the dye at the pillow case. The stencil areas will remain white.
> 
> ...


Prayers for Bella and her family. I hope they have a good weekend away first.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only 50 pages behind. I've been reading but not commenting. Appreciate seeing all the lovely photos of grandchildren, flowers and knitting. Prayers for all those in need. I'm going to keep reading and hope to catch up soon.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, thank you. Korinza is a wonderful young woman, who overcame a tragic childhood and is talented and compassionate young woman. She has lived with her grandma, my best friend Pat, since her mom died of an overdose when she was 12.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, thank you for sharing Matthews drawings and pottery. Always enjoy his work.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just read that Sam is in the hospital. That dear man is having such a tough time. I certainly hope the doctors will diagnose and fix his problem before releasing him. My prayers are with him. Kidney stones are so painful. My DH said it was like giving birth to a broken set of dishes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, love the color and the interesting pattern.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. Love being compared to Gwen. She is so full of life and I admire her so.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you for checking on Sam.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, glad you found missing part.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Great socks. I love that design.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, thank you. Korinza is a wonderful young woman, who overcame a tragic childhood and is talented and compassionate young woman. She has lived with her grandma, my best friend Pat, since her mom died of an overdose when she was 12.


It's all about how one lets that kind of tragedy affect their lives, she rose above it and chose to be much more than that and my niece just wallows in her moms death by overdose, and is following her mothers path. I'm so glad that your friends DGD chose the higher path, not the high path, she has such a joy of life in her eyes, and so do you my friend, I think with that joyful twinkle in your eyes, you could get up to some fun trouble. lol :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, love the color and the interesting pattern.


Thank you. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I resisted the urge to check out more books, lol, but I did check out 5 movies for watching while knitting, I just can't leave a library without something in my hand, it's like it's just not allowed. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FYI - I was just talking with Melody (GagesMom) via Facebook and she asked that I relay to you all that she's hoping to make it back on, but is working through some things. I let her know we love and miss her and keep her in our prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, I love the color of your sock but it does seem a rather strange design
> 
> Mary, Matthew never ceases to amaze, that eye looks so alive & the puppy is wonderful, even his doodles are so recognizable
> 
> ...


Wish I would have known. I would have sold you mine. I have taken it out of the box to see if everything was there, but not used it. It is too light duty for what I wanted it for. If we ever go full time in the RV I will just take my old Kenmore, even though it's heavy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It does, I put it on a sock blocker last night before I went to bed, for the neck of it.


Now I like it better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, but if they're too big, I'll just take them to the coffee shop and let Laurel try to sell them, if not, I know more than a few people to gift size 9's to. :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> FYI - I was just talking with Melody (GagesMom) via Facebook and she asked that I relay to you all that she's hoping to make it back on, but is working through some things. I let her know we love and miss her and keep her in our prayers.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The convolvulus I grow are only about 10" tall, morning glories are vines that grow very tall, they are the same family


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I can't believe poor little Bella has to have another major surgery. I hope the family can have an enjoyable trip to Florida before that ordeal
> 
> Anyone know of a great remedy for Stinging Nettles? I did a stupid thing last night, I grabbed a big leaf from another plant to pull a nettle plant on the side of the rasberries before someone stepped in it. When I went to pull it, I managed to get it on the back of my hand & it's still burning this morning on 2 of my fingers


We always used to rub on Dock leaves


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whew, got four stitch patterns scanned and then copied at larger sizes, out of my 400 knitting stitches book, love the book, but boy do they make those charts tiny. Now to get back to knitting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> FYI - I was just talking with Melody (GagesMom) via Facebook and she asked that I relay to you all that she's hoping to make it back on, but is working through some things. I let her know we love and miss her and keep her in our prayers.


Thank you Jeanette, it's good to know she's doing better and hopefully will be back amongst us soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Now I like it better!


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, yes Korinza is a miracle. I have learned in 40 years of sobriety that wallowing leads to a downward path. Truly, admitting my illness and negativity has enriched my life. It is not about what happens to us that is so sad, but what we tell ourselves about what happens to us that destroys us.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, sorry, having internet connection problems this morning. Forgot to say I will pray your niece finds help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, yes Korinza is a miracle. I have learned in 40 years of sobriety that wallowing leads to a downward path. Truly, admitting my illness and negativity has enriched my life. It is not about what happens to us that is so sad, but what we tell ourselves about what happens to us that destroys us.


Isn't that the truth. I figure we can do one of two things, laugh through life, or cry through life, crying stuffs me up and leaves me blotchy while laughing leaves much better lines. There will always be tears but they'll always pass into the sun and a smile will shine again, that much brighter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, sorry, having internet connection problems this morning. Forgot to say I will pray your niece finds help.


Thank you, me too. I was getting messages from her periodically and I'd go to answer her, then she'd post something off the wall, so I would just not respond as I know those comments are drug induced. Haven't heard from her for a while.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Whew, got four stitch patterns scanned and then copied at larger sizes, out of my 400 knitting stitches book, love the book, but boy do they make those charts tiny. Now to get back to knitting.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wish I would have known. I would have sold you mine. I have taken it out of the box to see if everything was there, but not used it. It is too light duty for what I wanted it for. If we ever go full time in the RV I will just take my old Kenmore, even though it's heavy.


I know it's pretty light duty but thought it would be good to get GD started & it has a needle guard on it so hopefully she won't get her fingers. She got one for Christmas a couple of years ago that somehow glues the fabric together but it must be special fabric & it really doesn't work very well but she keeps trying, that's why I thought to buy this when I saw it one sale. She may as well have something that will work otherwise she will lose interest & if interested at this age, hopefully she will learn enough to be valuable later in life.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I can't believe poor little Bella has to have another major surgery. I hope the family can have an enjoyable trip to Florida before that ordeal
> 
> Anyone know of a great remedy for Stinging Nettles? I did a stupid thing last night, I grabbed a big leaf from another plant to pull a nettle plant on the side of the rasberries before someone stepped in it. When I went to pull it, I managed to get it on the back of my hand & it's still burning this morning on 2 of my fingers


The traditional remedy here for stinging nettles is to rub the affected area with a dock leaf. I don't know if you have dock leaves in your part of the world? It is similar to sorrel, but with rather broader leaves. I have always found it to be quite effective, but with any luck, your fingers will be feeling better by now even without it!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looked like what I know as Convolvulus.


Yes, that is the posh name for bindweed. I like it, but it can become rampant in the garden. Lovely to see it in a hedgerow, though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The traditional remedy here for stinging nettles is to rub the affected area with a dock leaf. I don't know if you have dock leaves in your part of the world? It is similar to sorrel, but with rather broader leaves. I have always found it to be quite effective, but with any luck, your fingers will be feeling better by now even without it!


I don't think we have dock here. I did pick a bucket full of vegetables this morning & by the time I got them all scrubbed it feels better. I found several nice cucumbers & 2 ripe tomatoes as well as potatoes, carrots & broccoli

DH & his cousin went off to Prince Albert this morning to visit their uncle who's not doing to well so I have a day to myself. 
I finished the socks I started for my brother, just had to bindoff this morning & I finally blocked the sweater I made GD months ago, it was too big then but she's had a growth spirt so I better get it to her. I just need to find out what kind of buttons I need.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, off to the library to return the book I didn't read, I keep doing that, checking out books, not reading them, renewing them, not reading them, and then finally taking them back unread after I've maxed out my renewals. Hanging head in shame.
> I'm just too busy knitting socks.


Don't feel too ashamed! As a retired librarian, I can assure you that you are doing your local library a real service by keeping their issue statistics up! No one ever questions how many of the books borrowed were actually read, let alone how many were enjoyed or found useful, but borrowed! Yes! And renewals count as loans! You are a star of the library system! ⭐


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yes, on the sock blocker the design does look much nicer. Good job Kaye Jo.


 Poledra65 said:


> It does, I put it on a sock blocker last night before I went to bed, for the neck of it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Don't feel too ashamed! As a retired librarian, I can assure you that you are doing your local library a real service by keeping their issue statistics up! No one ever questions how many of the books borrowed were actually read, let alone how many were enjoyed or found useful, but borrowed! Yes! And renewals count as loans! You are a star of the library system! ⭐


They were recently going to close many of our libraries so I make it a point to order books often. Ther was such an uproar about the cuts & closures that the province backed off on the cuts


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think we have dock here. I did pick a bucket full of vegetables this morning & by the time I got them all scrubbed it feels better. I found several nice cucumbers & 2 ripe tomatoes as well as potatoes, carrots & broccoli
> 
> DH & his cousin went off to Prince Albert this morning to visit their uncle who's not doing to well so I have a day to myself.
> I finished the socks I started for my brother, just had to bindoff this morning & I finally blocked the sweater I made GD months ago, it was too big then but she's had a growth spirt so I better get it to her. I just need to find out what kind of buttons I need.


Those are great, but I keep looking for socks. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Don't feel too ashamed! As a retired librarian, I can assure you that you are doing your local library a real service by keeping their issue statistics up! No one ever questions how many of the books borrowed were actually read, let alone how many were enjoyed or found useful, but borrowed! Yes! And renewals count as loans! You are a star of the library system! ⭐


LOL!!! Oh good, I do feel better now, maybe next week when I go back to return the movies, I'll pick up a couple more books to renew over and over again, in hopes of getting one read. lol Marla checks out like 12 at a time and has them all read and ready to go back after only a week to two weeks at most. 
David tells me not to worry about late fees, that we are helping the local library by being late and paying fees. LOL!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so sweet....You're embarrassing me. The compliment just bounced and is right back to you too. I do believe we are sisters from another mother Joy.


sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you. Love being compared to Gwen. She is so full of life and I admire her so.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do hope we get to see a picture of it!


Sorlenna said:


> ROTFL! That just happens to be what I'm making for the convention art show!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Oh good, I do feel better now, maybe next week when I go back to return the movies, I'll pick up a couple more books to renew over and over again, in hopes of getting one read. lol Marla checks out like 12 at a time and has them all read and ready to go back after only a week to two weeks at most.
> David tells me not to worry about late fees, that we are helping the local library by being late and paying fees. LOL!!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No truer words were said Joy. You are so wise.


sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, yes Korinza is a miracle. I have learned in 40 years of sobriety that wallowing leads to a downward path. Truly, admitting my illness and negativity has enriched my life. It is not about what happens to us that is so sad, but what we tell ourselves about what happens to us that destroys us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like your way of looking at life too KayeJo.


Poledra65 said:


> Isn't that the truth. I figure we can do one of two things, laugh through life, or cry through life, crying stuffs me up and leaves me blotchy while laughing leaves much better lines. There will always be tears but they'll always pass into the sun and a smile will shine again, that much brighter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think we have dock here. I did pick a bucket full of vegetables this morning & by the time I got them all scrubbed it feels better. I found several nice cucumbers & 2 ripe tomatoes as well as potatoes, carrots & broccoli
> 
> DH & his cousin went off to Prince Albert this morning to visit their uncle who's not doing to well so I have a day to myself.
> I finished the socks I started for my brother, just had to bindoff this morning & I finally blocked the sweater I made GD months ago, it was too big then but she's had a growth spirt so I better get it to her. I just need to find out what kind of buttons I need.


They are lovely Bonnie, I really like the look of the sweater , 
We have a couplr6 of cucumbers nearly ready too and the tomatoes are starting to turn red , picked some baby beets yesterday and they were really sweet


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will continue to pray for your niece.


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, me too. I was getting messages from her periodically and I'd go to answer her, then she'd post something off the wall, so I would just not respond as I know those comments are drug induced. Haven't heard from her for a while.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both are beautiful; love the design and the yarns used.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think we have dock here. I did pick a bucket full of vegetables this morning & by the time I got them all scrubbed it feels better. I found several nice cucumbers & 2 ripe tomatoes as well as potatoes, carrots & broccoli
> 
> DH & his cousin went off to Prince Albert this morning to visit their uncle who's not doing to well so I have a day to myself.
> I finished the socks I started for my brother, just had to bindoff this morning & I finally blocked the sweater I made GD months ago, it was too big then but she's had a growth spirt so I better get it to her. I just need to find out what kind of buttons I need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, that is the posh name for bindweed. I like it, but it can become rampant in the garden. Lovely to see it in a hedgerow, though.


It is pretty- my favourite is the Periwinkle- we used to massacre dozens for the drop of nectar.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too! I was too embarrassed to say; the purple is the sweater correct? I am having trouble figuring out how it is worn.
In my defense, I did just wake up from a nap and am pretty groggy still...LOL. I DO love the design of the knitting and the color.
The bottom picture looks more like a skinny scarf but I LOVE the design in it too. What is the pattern?


Poledra65 said:


> Those are great, but I keep looking for socks. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too! I was too embarrassed to say; the purple is the sweater correct? I am having trouble figuring out how it is worn.
> In my defense, I did just wake up from a nap and am pretty groggy still...LOL. I DO love the design of the knitting and the color.
> The bottom picture looks more like a skinny scarf but I LOVE the design in it too. What is the pattern?


This is the sweater

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s27-12-alvina

The scarf is about 7" wide, I used some sock yarn from my stash

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiger-eye-lace-scarf


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I can't believe poor little Bella has to have another major surgery. I hope the family can have an enjoyable trip to Florida before that ordeal
> 
> Anyone know of a great remedy for Stinging Nettles? I did a stupid thing last night, I grabbed a big leaf from another plant to pull a nettle plant on the side of the rasberries before someone stepped in it. When I went to pull it, I managed to get it on the back of my hand & it's still burning this morning on 2 of my fingers


We use a Dock leaf (or Doken as it's known up here) to rub on a nettle sting. Found this when I was looking for a picture.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Isn't that the truth. I figure we can do one of two things, laugh through life, or cry through life, crying stuffs me up and leaves me blotchy while laughing leaves much better lines. There will always be tears but they'll always pass into the sun and a smile will shine again, that much brighter.


I love your philosophy. It is similar to this "The only way to get through life is to laugh your way through it. You either have to laugh or cry. I prefer to laugh. Crying gives me a headache."
― Marjorie Pay Hinckley

So enjoyed Matthew's latest artistic works. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yes, on the sock blocker the design does look much nicer. Good job Kaye Jo.


Thank you, it is better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I love your philosophy. It is similar to this "The only way to get through life is to laugh your way through it. You either have to laugh or cry. I prefer to laugh. Crying gives me a headache."
> ― Marjorie Pay Hinckley
> 
> So enjoyed Matthew's latest artistic works. Thanks for sharing with us.


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

My DB took a turn for the worse last night so they moved him from the ward to high dependency, they just don't seem to be able to get on top of this infection. He seemed a bit better when I saw him today and was supposed to be moved to the other hospital tonight to have his leg amputated tomorrow - his heart won't take a general anaesthetic so they were going to use an epidural, but now they have discovered his blood count is down and he needs a transfusion, plus some drug he was on needs to be out of his system for a week before they can give him an epidural. So he is still in the original hospital and we play the waiting game.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> It does, I put it on a sock blocker last night before I went to bed, for the neck of it.


The sock blocker makes it look gorgeous. :sm02:


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Bonnie 7591...Your circle sweater is darling. I would love to make one of those!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DB took a turn for the worse last night so they moved him from the ward to high dependency, they just don't seem to be able to get on top of this infection. He seemed a bit better when I saw him today and was supposed to be moved to the other hospital tonight to have his leg amputated tomorrow - his heart won't take a general anaesthetic so they were going to use an epidural, but now they have discovered his blood count is down and he needs a transfusion, plus some drug he was on needs to be out of his system for a week before they can give him an epidural. So he is still in the original hospital and we play the waiting game.


Oh Kate this is such a worry for you all. Prayers.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DB took a turn for the worse last night so they moved him from the ward to high dependency, they just don't seem to be able to get on top of this infection. He seemed a bit better when I saw him today and was supposed to be moved to the other hospital tonight to have his leg amputated tomorrow - his heart won't take a general anaesthetic so they were going to use an epidural, but now they have discovered his blood count is down and he needs a transfusion, plus some drug he was on needs to be out of his system for a week before they can give him an epidural. So he is still in the original hospital and we play the waiting game.


I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers for him and you and family continue.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> My DB took a turn for the worse last night so they moved him from the ward to high dependency, they just don't seem to be able to get on top of this infection. He seemed a bit better when I saw him today and was supposed to be moved to the other hospital tonight to have his leg amputated tomorrow - his heart won't take a general anaesthetic so they were going to use an epidural, but now they have discovered his blood count is down and he needs a transfusion, plus some drug he was on needs to be out of his system for a week before they can give him an epidural. So he is still in the original hospital and we play the waiting game.


So sorry to hear that, Kate. Once things get this complicated, with multiple conditions requiring conflicting treatments, it becomes very hard to know what the best course of action might be. I hope they will be able to keep him comfortable while they try to resolve the issues. A waiting game is always difficult, most of us want to something to help our loved ones, and when there is nothing we can do, the feelings of impotence are hard to cope with. I know you will stay strong.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> My DB took a turn for the worse last night so they moved him from the ward to high dependency, they just don't seem to be able to get on top of this infection. He seemed a bit better when I saw him today and was supposed to be moved to the other hospital tonight to have his leg amputated tomorrow - his heart won't take a general anaesthetic so they were going to use an epidural, but now they have discovered his blood count is down and he needs a transfusion, plus some drug he was on needs to be out of his system for a week before they can give him an epidural. So he is still in the original hospital and we play the waiting game.


Sorry to hear this Kate, hope they can sort something out and help him feel better while he waits for the medication to leave his system


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I'm all caught up and it's getting late here so it's a goodnight from me ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I'm all caught up and it's getting late here so it's a goodnight from me ????


 :sm24: Sleep well!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I've got a roll on here, decided to gift some more pictures. By doing so will make room for some more I want to do for myself.
So have to do the graph one before Christmas, do another Bear one, and almost finished Darth V. No pressure lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DB took a turn for the worse last night so they moved him from the ward to high dependency, they just don't seem to be able to get on top of this infection. He seemed a bit better when I saw him today and was supposed to be moved to the other hospital tonight to have his leg amputated tomorrow - his heart won't take a general anaesthetic so they were going to use an epidural, but now they have discovered his blood count is down and he needs a transfusion, plus some drug he was on needs to be out of his system for a week before they can give him an epidural. So he is still in the original hospital and we play the waiting game.


Oh dear, I hope that they can do something to make him feel better before a week. HUGS!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DB took a turn for the worse last night so they moved him from the ward to high dependency, they just don't seem to be able to get on top of this infection. He seemed a bit better when I saw him today and was supposed to be moved to the other hospital tonight to have his leg amputated tomorrow - his heart won't take a general anaesthetic so they were going to use an epidural, but now they have discovered his blood count is down and he needs a transfusion, plus some drug he was on needs to be out of his system for a week before they can give him an epidural. So he is still in the original hospital and we play the waiting game.


That's not sounding good, I hope he's stable enough soon to have the surgery & is on the mend.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think we have dock here. I did pick a bucket full of vegetables this morning & by the time I got them all scrubbed it feels better. I found several nice cucumbers & 2 ripe tomatoes as well as potatoes, carrots & broccoli
> 
> DH & his cousin went off to Prince Albert this morning to visit their uncle who's not doing to well so I have a day to myself.
> I finished the socks I started for my brother, just had to bindoff this morning & I finally blocked the sweater I made GD months ago, it was too big then but she's had a growth spirt so I better get it to her. I just need to find out what kind of buttons I need.


Those are great! The sweater should get lots of use now she's grown a bit. :sm24: Hope the uncle rallies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

runflyski said:


> The sock blocker makes it look gorgeous. :sm02:


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

runflyski said:


> Bonnie 7591...Your circle sweater is darling. I would love to make one of those!


It actually looks a lot more complicated than it is, once I got going, it was pretty easy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I do hope we get to see a picture of it!


Oh of course. I am still waiting for the fabric...! It is supposed to be here tomorrow according to the tracking.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh Kate, I'm sorry to hear this. I do hope he improves and can get a treatment plan that will help. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovely pictures, Fan. You do such fine work.

I'm very hungry so need to get supper (of course again I have no idea what to fix). Be back later. Hugs & blessings.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Isn't that the truth. I figure we can do one of two things, laugh through life, or cry through life, crying stuffs me up and leaves me blotchy while laughing leaves much better lines. There will always be tears but they'll always pass into the sun and a smile will shine again, that much brighter.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so sweet....You're embarrassing me. The compliment just bounced and is right back to you too. I do believe we are sisters from another mother Joy.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I looked at the sweater pattern and now understand why I couldn't recognize it as a sweater. That is adorable.
As I said before you did a beautiful job on it and of course I do love purple. I saved the scarf pattern to my files too.
I really liked it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> This is the sweater
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/s27-12-alvina
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Lovely pictures, Fan. You do such fine work.
> 
> I'm very hungry so need to get supper (of course again I have no idea what to fix). Be back later. Hugs & blessings.


Thank you Sorlenna!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

God bless him Kate. Kenneth is in my prayers continually.


KateB said:


> My DB took a turn for the worse last night so they moved him from the ward to high dependency, they just don't seem to be able to get on top of this infection. He seemed a bit better when I saw him today and was supposed to be moved to the other hospital tonight to have his leg amputated tomorrow - his heart won't take a general anaesthetic so they were going to use an epidural, but now they have discovered his blood count is down and he needs a transfusion, plus some drug he was on needs to be out of his system for a week before they can give him an epidural. So he is still in the original hospital and we play the waiting game.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those will look good in some child's room for sure. Beautiful work Fan.


Fan said:


> I've got a roll on here, decided to gift some more pictures. By doing so will make room for some more I want to do for myself.
> So have to do the graph one before Christmas, do another Bear one, and almost finished Darth V. No pressure lol!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

I finally blocked the sweater I made GD months ago, it was too big then but she's had a growth spirt so I better get it to her. I just need to find out what kind of buttons I need.[/quote]

What type of yarn did you use?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, thank you. Learned a lot in recovery sister mine.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those will look good in some child's room for sure. Beautiful work Fan.


Thank you Gwen much appreciated. These were the first ones I did back in the 90s. We went to Singapore and I found them in a craft store there, and I've been doing cross stitch like these ever since, challenging myself with ever finer grade fabrics.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, praying for your dear brother, hope they can turn the tide and get him on the mend.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan, those are great counted cross stitch pictures. I marvel at your patience in doing such fine work.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Mary, I can't believe poor little Bella has to have another major surgery. I hope the family can have an enjoyable trip to Florida before that ordeal
> 
> Anyone know of a great remedy for Stinging Nettles? I did a stupid thing last night, I grabbed a big leaf from another plant to pull a nettle plant on the side of the rasberries before someone stepped in it. When I went to pull it, I managed to get it on the back of my hand & it's still burning this morning on 2 of my fingers


Bella is at the hospital today trying to boost her iron levels as she has been poorly the past few days. Hoping it all works out so the family can travel together. Her mother was scheduled for hip replacement surgery a few days after Bella's surgery but she has postponed her surgery to be with Bella. I hope she can get her surgery soon as she is not doing well either.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Fan, those are great counted cross stitch pictures. I marvel at your patience in doing such fine work.


Thank you, I like to keep busy and enjoy seeing the picture emerge as I stitch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is at the hospital today trying to boost her iron levels as she has been poorly the past few days. Hoping it all works out so the family can travel together. Her mother was scheduled for hip replacement surgery a few days after Bella's surgery but she has postponed her surgery to be with Bella. I hope she can get her surgery soon as she is not doing well either.


I sure hope that they can get her feeling better and well enough to get the surgery and get recovered. I'm really hoping that this surgery won't give her an extended stay in the spa. Hopefully her mom will get her surgery soon too so that she can get recovered and out of pain.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> My DB took a turn for the worse last night so they moved him from the ward to high dependency, they just don't seem to be able to get on top of this infection. He seemed a bit better when I saw him today and was supposed to be moved to the other hospital tonight to have his leg amputated tomorrow - his heart won't take a general anaesthetic so they were going to use an epidural, but now they have discovered his blood count is down and he needs a transfusion, plus some drug he was on needs to be out of his system for a week before they can give him an epidural. So he is still in the original hospital and we play the waiting game.


So sorry to read that he is not doing well. I hope the hospital can help him.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hugs, Kate. Such a difficult time. Hope DB is kept comfortable. Must be frightening and discouraging for him. 

Joy, that is a beautiful picture of you and your dulcimer teacher. My dear Jack celebrated 27 years in recovery just before he died. I learned so much from him and from the wonderful friends we made through the program.

Fan, you latest counted cross stitch is charming. Those pieces will bring the receivers so much joy.

DB and I went for a pedi today. My toes are very happy. It's been a couple weeks of annual physical, labs and tests; so far so good. I am grateful. 

There was a gas explosion today at a lovely old private school. So far several injured, 1 fatality and one still missing. It could have been so much worse had it occurred during the school year.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hugs, Kate. Such a difficult time. Hope DB is kept comfortable. Must be frightening and discouraging for him.
> 
> Joy, that is a beautiful picture of you and your dulcimer teacher. My dear Jack celebrated 27 years in recovery just before he died. I learned so much from him and from the wonderful friends we made through the program.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I love doing this work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hugs, Kate. Such a difficult time. Hope DB is kept comfortable. Must be frightening and discouraging for him.
> 
> Joy, that is a beautiful picture of you and your dulcimer teacher. My dear Jack celebrated 27 years in recovery just before he died. I learned so much from him and from the wonderful friends we made through the program.
> 
> ...


Pedi's are always wonderful. 
I'm so glad that school was out, that's just horrible, I hope that the missing shows up alive and not too damaged.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, thank you. I'm glad Jack could celebrate 27 years.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is at the hospital today trying to boost her iron levels as she has been poorly the past few days. Hoping it all works out so the family can travel together. Her mother was scheduled for hip replacement surgery a few days after Bella's surgery but she has postponed her surgery to be with Bella. I hope she can get her surgery soon as she is not doing well either.


Sending healing energy and look even to Bella and family


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> I finally blocked the sweater I made GD months ago, it was too big then but she's had a growth spirt so I better get it to her. I just need to find out what kind of buttons I need.


What type of yarn did you use?[/quote]

It is Loops & Threads acrylic, nothing fancy as I know DIL wouldn't handwash


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is at the hospital today trying to boost her iron levels as she has been poorly the past few days. Hoping it all works out so the family can travel together. Her mother was scheduled for hip replacement surgery a few days after Bella's surgery but she has postponed her surgery to be with Bella. I hope she can get her surgery soon as she is not doing well either.


Like the poor woman doesn't have enough stress in her life. She seems young to need a new hip


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

First set of pattern rows.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hugs, Kate. Such a difficult time. Hope DB is kept comfortable. Must be frightening and discouraging for him.
> 
> Joy, that is a beautiful picture of you and your dulcimer teacher. My dear Jack celebrated 27 years in recovery just before he died. I learned so much from him and from the wonderful friends we made through the program.
> 
> ...


Terrible about the explosion but certainly a blessing it didn't happen when school was in. I hope the missing person is found OK


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> First set of pattern rows.


That's really pretty


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Looking good, Kaye Jo.

I have a WIP in the yarn bowl that I need to figure out...where I left off. Gulp. Hope I can!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

KateB...Prayers for your DB - and you, too.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Fan said:


> I've got a roll on here, decided to gift some more pictures. By doing so will make room for some more I want to do for myself.
> So have to do the graph one before Christmas, do another Bear one, and almost finished Darth V. No pressure lol!


I love Precious Moments. Your cross stitch pictures are beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's really pretty


Thank you, I'm liking it, now that I've got the kinks worked out of the pattern stitches.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I had to share this oneðð


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Looking good, Kaye Jo.
> 
> I have a WIP in the yarn bowl that I need to figure out...where I left off. Gulp. Hope I can!


Thank you.
:sm09: I have the utmost faith that you'll succeed in figure it out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had to share this oneðð


 :sm23:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> :sm09: I have the utmost faith that you'll succeed in figure it out.


That makes one of us. LOL

I also have my vitamin experiment underway, results in an hour!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That makes one of us. LOL
> 
> I also have my vitamin experiment underway, results in an hour!


LOL!!

Ooh, can't wait to hear the results of that. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The calcium tablet already disintegrated (five minutes!). So that works. I am still waiting on the multivitamin. The others are gel, so I know they dissolve. This is interesting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, looking good. Impressed you use metal needles for socks. I find stitches slip off.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, love cartoon can you share on fb?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The calcium tablet already disintegrated (five minutes!). So that works. I am still waiting on the multivitamin. The others are gel, so I know they dissolve. This is interesting.


Great that the calcium dissolved so fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, looking good. Impressed you use metal needles for socks. I find stitches slip off.


Thank you, yes, I like the sharper tips of metal vs. wood, I don't usually have too many problems with stitches sliding off if I am careful when I put it down or in my bag, but if I do have a yarn that likes to slide, I just put tip protectors on one end of each dpn as I go around, I move them. I don't have to do that very often anymore though. 
Marla thinks I'm crazy using metal, she prefers bamboo for the same reason, they slip off on her.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

runflyski said:


> I love Precious Moments. Your cross stitch pictures are beautiful. :sm24:


Thank you yes they're really cute! and precious!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, the vitamin dissolved within an hour, so I guess I'll keep taking them. Ha. Good to know.

Bub has an appointment for the physical therapy consultation tomorrow morning. I don't know if it will help but I think he may have decided not to try the surgery at this point... I guess we'll know more after the appointment.

Now time to get ready for bed. I think I've sorted the row I'm on with the WIP. I'm sure I'll know once I start knitting on it again whether my notes are correct. 

Wishing all a good night/day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, the vitamin dissolved within an hour, so I guess I'll keep taking them. Ha. Good to know.
> 
> Bub has an appointment for the physical therapy consultation tomorrow morning. I don't know if it will help but I think he may have decided not to try the surgery at this point... I guess we'll know more after the appointment.
> 
> ...


That's great, an hour isn't too long. 
Hope that whatever he decides to do, will work for him and he'll be pain free. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Darth Vader is finished. My fingers need a break, been busy on it all afternoon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Darth Vader is finished. My fingers need a break, been busy on it all afternoon


That turned out great! I bet your fingers are quite tired, that's a lot of work.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That turned out great! I bet your fingers are quite tired, that's a lot of work.


Thank you, there's several thousand stitches in it, can't wait to see it all framed and straightened up. Will wash it tomorrow then give it a good iron.
Getting Ella's, Winnie Bear sized up tomorrow, then have at it on the weekend. 
Stu just came home from car race track with a fantastic double jacket from the club for me. It has a second jacket you clip on underneath and it's very cosy and warm. Rather chilly outside 12C and a stiff cold wind making it feel colder. Yes I know, it's not Alaska but cold enough for us Aucklanders lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, there's several thousand stitches in it, can't wait to see it all framed and straightened up. Will wash it tomorrow then give it a good iron.
> Getting Ella's, Winnie Bear sized up tomorrow, then have at it on the weekend.
> Stu just came home from car race track with a fantastic double jacket from the club for me. It has a second jacket you clip on underneath and it's very cosy and warm. Rather chilly outside 12C and a stiff cold wind making it feel colder. Yes I know, it's not Alaska but cold enough for us Aucklanders lol!


The black won't bleed when you wash it will it? 
I love Winnie the Pooh. lol
What a great surprise, that should help tremendously in keeping you warmer. 
30f isn't so cold in Alaska, but in San Antonio, Tx, it's really cold. The humidity makes the cold colder, and when you've been in 90-100f weather, dropping down to the 50's even, is a huge change.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That turned out great! I bet your fingers are quite tired, that's a lot of work.


I agree


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The black won't bleed when you wash it will it?
> I love Winnie the Pooh. lol
> What a great surprise, that should help tremendously in keeping you warmer.
> 30f isn't so cold in Alaska, but in San Antonio, Tx, it's really cold. The humidity makes the cold colder, and when you've been in 90-100f weather, dropping down to the 50's even, is a huge change.


Yes it does seem that way, the damp humidity cuts right through you! Might keep the old boy on after that super surprise!

I already had to wash the piece a few days ago, I upended a cup of tea on it being clumsy and the black is ok against the cream. 
Time for dinner and an early night, quite tired after peering at the project.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I really like the Hot Sock. Different and very colorful with a wonderful pattern.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Kaye Jo hope you have a lovely day ????????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Hugs, Kate. Such a difficult time. Hope DB is kept comfortable. Must be frightening and discouraging for him.
> 
> Joy, that is a beautiful picture of you and your dulcimer teacher. My dear Jack celebrated 27 years in recovery just before he died. I learned so much from him and from the wonderful friends we made through the program.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness school was out .
Glad your physical tests are all coming back good


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> First set of pattern rows.


Sock looks good Kaye Jo, I like the colours


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Kaye Jo hope you have a lovely day ????????????????


From me too: *Many Happy Returns*


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Ray has been home a couple of days and is back to normal. He was so happy to get out of the spa. Now I wish I knew what to do to keep him well.
My embroidery machine heard what fun Gwen was having with hers so it decided to take a vacation too. It runs for awhile and then stops and won't start again. I will take it in as soon as I have someone to put it in the car for me. Time was I could carry it but those days are long gone.
There is nothing much going on around here except that we had a rare August rain storm. I don't know how much rain we got but every drop was welcome. The storm also dropped the temperature maybe 15 or more degrees so that was wonderful too.
Sure hope Sam is on the mend along with everyone else who is ill or hurting. Enjoy your day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> My DB took a turn for the worse last night so they moved him from the ward to high dependency, they just don't seem to be able to get on top of this infection. He seemed a bit better when I saw him today and was supposed to be moved to the other hospital tonight to have his leg amputated tomorrow - his heart won't take a general anaesthetic so they were going to use an epidural, but now they have discovered his blood count is down and he needs a transfusion, plus some drug he was on needs to be out of his system for a week before they can give him an epidural. So he is still in the original hospital and we play the waiting game.


So sorry to hear this Kate. The waiting game is always the hardest and having got yourselves all geared up for amputation tomorrow/today it feels like a big setback. Sending hugs for all of you while you wait.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Bella is at the hospital today trying to boost her iron levels as she has been poorly the past few days. Hoping it all works out so the family can travel together. Her mother was scheduled for hip replacement surgery a few days after Bella's surgery but she has postponed her surgery to be with Bella. I hope she can get her surgery soon as she is not doing well either.


Poor little Bella, it never ends for her does it. I hope her Mom can get her surgery done soon so that she will be fitter and able to care for her family. Keeping all in my thoughts.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Hugs, Kate. Such a difficult time. Hope DB is kept comfortable. Must be frightening and discouraging for him.
> 
> Joy, that is a beautiful picture of you and your dulcimer teacher. My dear Jack celebrated 27 years in recovery just before he died. I learned so much from him and from the wonderful friends we made through the program.
> 
> ...


I had a mani/pedi yesterday too. There is a beauty shop near here that offers 50% off on Tuesdays and Wednesdays for over 60s. Too good a bargain to pass up!
Sorry to hear of the school explosion, hope they can soon account for the one missing. As you say it could have been a lot worse in the school year.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending healing energy and look even to Bella and family


Hi Caren. Good to see you. xx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Darth Vader is finished. My fingers need a break, been busy on it all afternoon


Well done you, I think I would have trouble with all that black. It's going to look great when its framed.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kaye Jo. I hope you have a wonderful day and get thoroughly spoiled.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kaye Jo. I hope you have a wonderful day and get thoroughly spoiled.

Oops! Never mind you can never have too many birthday wishes! lol.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

????????????Happy Birthday, Kaye Jo!????????????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, there's several thousand stitches in it, can't wait to see it all framed and straightened up. Will wash it tomorrow then give it a good iron.
> Getting Ella's, Winnie Bear sized up tomorrow, then have at it on the weekend.
> Stu just came home from car race track with a fantastic double jacket from the club for me. It has a second jacket you clip on underneath and it's very cosy and warm. Rather chilly outside 12C and a stiff cold wind making it feel colder. Yes I know, it's not Alaska but cold enough for us Aucklanders lol!


I was thinking that although it was wet yesterday it wasn't cold......15C!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kaye Jo, I hope your birthday....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Luke has been building the Glenfinnan viaduct!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke has been building the Glenfinnan viaduct!


I like his interpretation!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I haven't heard anything so I just called Heidi. She said the doctors are waiting to get all test results back and to all be together to report results. Only thing she has heard at this point is that Sam's stomach isn't proceesing food and emptying out fast enough and they are trying to sort that out. She said she would let us know when there is any news to report.


Thanks for the update, I am glad doctors are getting together on the same page and hope they do get it sorted out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One more Birthday to add Donna- Southern Gal has her special day today, but it will be tinged with memories for her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well this morning we had very thick fog till nearly lunch time and the the temperature only got to 8.8c!!! :sm06: 

:sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> FYI - I was just talking with Melody (GagesMom) via Facebook and she asked that I relay to you all that she's hoping to make it back on, but is working through some things. I let her know we love and miss her and keep her in our prayers.


 :sm24: Looking foreward to her joining us again.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke has been building the Glenfinnan viaduct!


A structural engineer in the making!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very pretty Poledra.


Poledra65 said:


> First set of pattern rows.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I like that!!! LOLOLOL


Bonnie7591 said:


> I had to share this oneðð


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> My DB took a turn for the worse last night so they moved him from the ward to high dependency, they just don't seem to be able to get on top of this infection. He seemed a bit better when I saw him today and was supposed to be moved to the other hospital tonight to have his leg amputated tomorrow - his heart won't take a general anaesthetic so they were going to use an epidural, but now they have discovered his blood count is down and he needs a transfusion, plus some drug he was on needs to be out of his system for a week before they can give him an epidural. So he is still in the original hospital and we play the waiting game.


Oh dear sorry to hear this. :sm13:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks awesome! Not only is the cloth fine but my goodness so much black I'd never be able to do this one!!! Excellent work and patience!


Fan said:


> Darth Vader is finished. My fingers need a break, been busy on it all afternoon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Kaye Jo!* Wishing you a fantastic day and rest of the year!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Those are great! The sweater should get lots of use now she's grown a bit. :sm24: Hope the uncle rallies.


Ditto.... and I had to look back to your post Bonnie, I missed the picture and then looked at the link.... lovely work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy dance that Ray is home Marilyn. Will keep in prayer that he will stay okay. Sorry to hear your machine is acting up.
Hope it won't be too much of an expense to have it repaired. I know what you mean about them being too heavy to lift.
I always have to get someone to load mine up for me too. Hope you'll take pictues of what you make. By the way,
I use my bag I bought from you quite often. Love it.


Railyn said:


> Ray has been home a couple of days and is back to normal. He was so happy to get out of the spa. Now I wish I knew what to do to keep him well.
> My embroidery machine heard what fun Gwen was having with hers so it decided to take a vacation too. It runs for awhile and then stops and won't start again. I will take it in as soon as I have someone to put it in the car for me. Time was I could carry it but those days are long gone.
> There is nothing much going on around here except that we had a rare August rain storm. I don't know how much rain we got but every drop was welcome. The storm also dropped the temperature maybe 15 or more degrees so that was wonderful too.
> Sure hope Sam is on the mend along with everyone else who is ill or hurting. Enjoy your day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quite an architect he is too! I can't get over how big he is; seems like just yesterday he was a toddler. What a handsome little boy.


KateB said:


> Luke has been building the Glenfinnan viaduct!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome Waterfall! I don't think I've seen you here before. Hope you'll join in the chatter as there is always room for more at our tea party.


WaterFall said:


> Very nice


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy birthday Southern Gal! Hope you have a delightful day. You are missed here!


Lurker 2 said:


> One more Birthday to add Donna- Southern Gal has her special day today, but it will be tinged with memories for her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Kaye Jo hope you have a lovely day ????????????????


Happy Birthday from me too! :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Months ago I said I would post pictures of a few of my china painting pieces....brain forgot until goodness knows what brought it to ind so here you go. Today I'll be picking up y 50 lbs of carrots, 40 lbs of green beans, and 25 lbs of peaches so you know what I'll be busy doing the next few days. Also, Hannah gets home tomorrow; can't wait to give her a hug! 

Heard from the A.C. repairman and it is going to be around $600 to fix the porch a.c.; darn unit out of warranty of course. Oh well, sure can take it with you! They've ordered the part so hopefully it will be in soon. My dining room table is filled with all my canning.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, KayeJo.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Luke has been building the Glenfinnan viaduct!


Good job Luke. Gosh he is looking so much more grown now., but still adorable.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna hope Bob gets the answers he wants.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had to share this oneðð


That's funny Bonnie, but next time warn me before you take a picture and I will breathe in ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Darth Vader is finished. My fingers need a break, been busy on it all afternoon


It's lovely Fan can't wait to see it framed


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, love Luke's viaduct.
KayeJo happy happy birthday.
Donna, Happy Birthday.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> Ray has been home a couple of days and is back to normal. He was so happy to get out of the spa. Now I wish I knew what to do to keep him well.
> My embroidery machine heard what fun Gwen was having with hers so it decided to take a vacation too. It runs for awhile and then stops and won't start again. I will take it in as soon as I have someone to put it in the car for me. Time was I could carry it but those days are long gone.
> There is nothing much going on around here except that we had a rare August rain storm. I don't know how much rain we got but every drop was welcome. The storm also dropped the temperature maybe 15 or more degrees so that was wonderful too.
> Sure hope Sam is on the mend along with everyone else who is ill or hurting. Enjoy your day.


Glad to hear Ray is home and back to his normal self , not good news about embroidery machine hope it's a quick fix


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love your china painting.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Luke has been building the Glenfinnan viaduct!


That's a brilliant piece of structural engineering


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, glad Ray is home and doing better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Months ago I said I would post pictures of a few of my china painting pieces....brain forgot until goodness knows what brought it to ind so here you go. Today I'll be picking up y 50 lbs of carrots, 40 lbs of green beans, and 25 lbs of peaches so you know what I'll be busy doing the next few days. Also, Hannah gets home tomorrow; can't wait to give her a hug!
> 
> Heard from the A.C. repairman and it is going to be around $600 to fix the porch a.c.; darn unit out of warranty of course. Oh well, sure can take it with you! They've ordered the part so hopefully it will be in soon. My dining room table is filled with all my canning.


Wow Gwen those plates look fabulous! You are very clever. :sm11:

Gosh that sounds a lot for an a.c repair. How much would it be for a new one?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know it's pretty light duty but thought it would be good to get GD started & it has a needle guard on it so hopefully she won't get her fingers. She got one for Christmas a couple of years ago that somehow glues the fabric together but it must be special fabric & it really doesn't work very well but she keeps trying, that's why I thought to buy this when I saw it one sale. She may as well have something that will work otherwise she will lose interest & if interested at this age, hopefully she will learn enough to be valuable later in life.


It will be perfect for her. I wanted a smaller machine that would sew jeans and other heavy fabric to put in the RV . This is smaller than my Viking 500, and my Kenmore.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Months ago I said I would post pictures of a few of my china painting pieces....brain forgot until goodness knows what brought it to ind so here you go. Today I'll be picking up y 50 lbs of carrots, 40 lbs of green beans, and 25 lbs of peaches so you know what I'll be busy doing the next few days. Also, Hannah gets home tomorrow; can't wait to give her a hug!
> 
> Heard from the A.C. repairman and it is going to be around $600 to fix the porch a.c.; darn unit out of warranty of course. Oh well, sure can take it with you! They've ordered the part so hopefully it will be in soon. My dining room table is filled with all my canning.


They are beautiful Gwen


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DB took a turn for the worse last night so they moved him from the ward to high dependency, they just don't seem to be able to get on top of this infection. He seemed a bit better when I saw him today and was supposed to be moved to the other hospital tonight to have his leg amputated tomorrow - his heart won't take a general anaesthetic so they were going to use an epidural, but now they have discovered his blood count is down and he needs a transfusion, plus some drug he was on needs to be out of his system for a week before they can give him an epidural. So he is still in the original hospital and we play the waiting game.


I am sorry to hear this. Prayers continue for him and you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is at the hospital today trying to boost her iron levels as she has been poorly the past few days. Hoping it all works out so the family can travel together. Her mother was scheduled for hip replacement surgery a few days after Bella's surgery but she has postponed her surgery to be with Bella. I hope she can get her surgery soon as she is not doing well either.


Their family remains in my prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> First set of pattern rows.


Pretty!

Prayers for those in the school explosion.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Darth Vader is finished. My fingers need a break, been busy on it all afternoon


That's great! Bet your eyes need a break also!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Love Luke's version of the viaduct. Much ore colourful.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me too: *Many Happy Returns*


Happy Birthday KayeJo!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke has been building the Glenfinnan viaduct!


That is fabulous and colorful!

Happy Personal New Year to Kaye Jo and Donna. Blessings.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke has been building the Glenfinnan viaduct!


That's fantastic, Luke!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One more Birthday to add Donna- Southern Gal has her special day today, but it will be tinged with memories for her.


Happy Birthday Southern Gal!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Months ago I said I would post pictures of a few of my china painting pieces....brain forgot until goodness knows what brought it to ind so here you go. Today I'll be picking up y 50 lbs of carrots, 40 lbs of green beans, and 25 lbs of peaches so you know what I'll be busy doing the next few days. Also, Hannah gets home tomorrow; can't wait to give her a hug!
> 
> Heard from the A.C. repairman and it is going to be around $600 to fix the porch a.c.; darn unit out of warranty of course. Oh well, sure can take it with you! They've ordered the part so hopefully it will be in soon. My dining room table is filled with all my canning.


They are gorgeous. Talented lady.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Months ago I said I would post pictures of a few of my china painting pieces....brain forgot until goodness knows what brought it to ind so here you go. Today I'll be picking up y 50 lbs of carrots, 40 lbs of green beans, and 25 lbs of peaches so you know what I'll be busy doing the next few days. Also, Hannah gets home tomorrow; can't wait to give her a hug!
> 
> Heard from the A.C. repairman and it is going to be around $600 to fix the porch a.c.; darn unit out of warranty of course. Oh well, sure can take it with you! They've ordered the part so hopefully it will be in soon. My dining room table is filled with all my canning.


Dogwoods are my favorite but all lovely!

Sorry the AC is going to be so much. It's always something, isn't it?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad to hear Ray is home and back to his normal self , not good news about embroidery machine hope it's a quick fix


I'll repeat this. Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kaye Jo and Donna.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

New, (7 years ago) the unit was $1800. It's more than something like a window unit. It is the fan motor on the portion of the A.C.
that is outside.


sugarsugar said:


> Wow Gwen those plates look fabulous! You are very clever. :sm11:
> 
> Gosh that sounds a lot for an a.c repair. How much would it be for a new one?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, I'm off for awhile. About to put chocolate chip cookies made with almond flour & coconut oil,along with a few other things in the oven; dough is chilling. Should hear from farmers market within the next couple of hours. TTYL


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sad day. Molly over the rainbow bridge at 10:00 AM today. Not eating, huffing and puffing and just plain miserable. Sis will come and be with me as we do so and ashes will come home to be planted in her favorite place on the lawn.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Sad day. Molly over the rainbow bridge at 10:00 AM today. Not eating, huffing and puffing and just plain miserable. Sis will come and be with me as we do so and ashes will come home to be planted in her favorite place on the lawn.


So so sorry Joyce


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sad day. Molly over the rainbow bridge at 10:00 AM today. Not eating, huffing and puffing and just plain miserable. Sis will come and be with me as we do so and ashes will come home to be planted in her favorite place on the lawn.


So very sorry, hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, love cartoon can you share on fb?


I did do that but thought some here wouldn't see it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, yes, I like the sharper tips of metal vs. wood, I don't usually have too many problems with stitches sliding off if I am careful when I put it down or in my bag, but if I do have a yarn that likes to slide, I just put tip protectors on one end of each dpn as I go around, I move them. I don't have to do that very often anymore though.
> Marla thinks I'm crazy using metal, she prefers bamboo for the same reason, they slip off on her.


I have metal Cubics I use & really like them. I've never had them slip off


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, the vitamin dissolved within an hour, so I guess I'll keep taking them. Ha. Good to know.
> 
> Bub has an appointment for the physical therapy consultation tomorrow morning. I don't know if it will help but I think he may have decided not to try the surgery at this point... I guess we'll know more after the appointment.
> 
> ...


Is Bubs shoulder a chronic thing or a recent injury? My DH had his fixed 6 months after his accident & hasn't had pain since but mine was a problem for years & still is. I think the sooner it's fixed the better the result & have heard the same from others. I hope physio helps but didn't find it helped me.
Good to know your vitamins are working


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Darth Vader is finished. My fingers need a break, been busy on it all afternoon


OMG, what a lot of work & with black. Bet you are glad that one is done. It will look great when framed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes it does seem that way, the damp humidity cuts right through you! Might keep the old boy on after that super surprise!
> 
> I already had to wash the piece a few days ago, I upended a cup of tea on it being clumsy and the black is ok against the cream.
> Time for dinner and an early night, quite tired after peering at the project.


LOL!! Oh boy, I'm glad that I'm not the only one who dumps a cuppa on themselves and their projects, of course Mocha gets the most on my yarn as he has decided that my coffee is a great thing to drink and I use the term drink loosely. If I get up and leave my coffee on the side table for more than a couple minutes, he gets in the chair and stands over the cup to lap at it and splashes it _everywhere_. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke has been building the Glenfinnan viaduct!


Great job, Luke!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I really like the Hot Sock. Different and very colorful with a wonderful pattern.


Thank you, how are you and Ray doing? Has he gotten sprung from the spa and have you gotten some good rest while he was there?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Kaye Jo hope you have a lovely day ????????????????


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sock looks good Kaye Jo, I like the colours


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From me too: *Many Happy Returns*


Thank you Julie.

I'm going to say a big huge thank you to everyone for all the birthday wishes that are to come, so that I don't take up pages and pages, saying "Thank you!"
So *Thank you all very much!!!!*
Love you all bunches!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday, Kaye & Donna, hope you both. Have a great day & upcoming year.

Gwen, the China paintings are beautiful. I can't even draw a stick figure????????
What are you going to do with the carrots? I've never heard of anyone canning them except as dills. Here I just store them in the cold room fresh & my friend hangs hers down an old well

MaChristie, glad your test results were all good

Marily, good to hear Ray is home & doing OK. To bad your sewing machine decided to take a vacation, hope it's not an expensive fix.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny Bonnie, but next time warn me before you take a picture and I will breathe in ????


????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Ray has been home a couple of days and is back to normal. He was so happy to get out of the spa. Now I wish I knew what to do to keep him well.
> My embroidery machine heard what fun Gwen was having with hers so it decided to take a vacation too. It runs for awhile and then stops and won't start again. I will take it in as soon as I have someone to put it in the car for me. Time was I could carry it but those days are long gone.
> There is nothing much going on around here except that we had a rare August rain storm. I don't know how much rain we got but every drop was welcome. The storm also dropped the temperature maybe 15 or more degrees so that was wonderful too.
> Sure hope Sam is on the mend along with everyone else who is ill or hurting. Enjoy your day.


Great that he's home, I wish there was a way to keep him healthy and out of the spa too. 
I hope that the grands come by soon and can help you with the embroidery machine. Rain in Texas is a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday Kaye Jo. I hope you have a wonderful day and get thoroughly spoiled.
> 
> Oops! Never mind you can never have too many birthday wishes! lol.


LOL!!!! True! Thank you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It will be perfect for her. I wanted a smaller machine that would sew jeans and other heavy fabric to put in the RV . This is smaller than my Viking 500, and my Kenmore.


I looked at that one a while ago & was thinking it might be good to haul to my quilting club as it's so light.
My friend just bought a Singer Featherweight, they are old machines-1950's to I'm not sure when, but very light & will still sewing heavier fabrics, maybe you should keep your eye out for one of them. They are getting pricy here as people have started snapping them up for taking to Quilting classes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> ????????????Happy Birthday, Kaye Jo!????????????


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Kaye Jo, I hope your birthday....


LOL!!! Thank you!

Well I was going to try not to respond every time but I feel like I'm slighting someone if I don't acknowledge individually. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke has been building the Glenfinnan viaduct!


Oh my, it's quite impressive in the photo of the actual viaduct and then Luke's version is even more so as he has quite a long areas that are not supported and they are staying up, quite impressive show of workmanship I think. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> New, (7 years ago) the unit was $1800. It's more than something like a window unit. It is the fan motor on the portion of the A.C.
> that is outside.


That's pretty pricy. 
DH had been contemplating putting in central A/C but this summer it hasn't been really needed, we've used our noisy big fan in the patio door a couple of evenings otherwise just opening up the doors & windows have cooled it enough to sleep. I run the furnace fan sucking cool air from the basement some days too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sad day. Molly over the rainbow bridge at 10:00 AM today. Not eating, huffing and puffing and just plain miserable. Sis will come and be with me as we do so and ashes will come home to be planted in her favorite place on the lawn.


So sorry, Joyce, you will really miss her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I better get off here. The library is having a used book sale of donated books today & I promised my friend who does the Bags of Love I would go get children's books. They are selling whatever you can get in a bag for $4 & had lots when I was there on Tuesday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One more Birthday to add Donna- Southern Gal has her special day today, but it will be tinged with memories for her.


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very pretty Poledra.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Happy Birthday Kaye Jo!* Wishing you a fantastic day and rest of the year!


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Months ago I said I would post pictures of a few of my china painting pieces....brain forgot until goodness knows what brought it to ind so here you go. Today I'll be picking up y 50 lbs of carrots, 40 lbs of green beans, and 25 lbs of peaches so you know what I'll be busy doing the next few days. Also, Hannah gets home tomorrow; can't wait to give her a hug!
> 
> Heard from the A.C. repairman and it is going to be around $600 to fix the porch a.c.; darn unit out of warranty of course. Oh well, sure can take it with you! They've ordered the part so hopefully it will be in soon. My dining room table is filled with all my canning.


Those are so pretty. 
Yay on Hannah being home, I hope she had a fabulous time in the UK.
OUCH! That's not cheap, but no you can't take it with you, but boy that would buy a lot of yarn or fabric, oh well...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, KayeJo.


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sad day. Molly over the rainbow bridge at 10:00 AM today. Not eating, huffing and puffing and just plain miserable. Sis will come and be with me as we do so and ashes will come home to be planted in her favorite place on the lawn.


Oh Joyce, I'm so sorry. It's never easy and they leave such a big hole in our hearts and lives when they go. 
Hugging you from across the miles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I'm off for awhile. About to put chocolate chip cookies made with almond flour & coconut oil,along with a few other things in the oven; dough is chilling. Should hear from farmers market within the next couple of hours. TTYL


Have fun!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Kaye Jo and Donna.


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That is fabulous and colorful!
> 
> Happy Personal New Year to Kaye Jo and Donna. Blessings.


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday KayeJo!


Thank you! LOL! I started to type, "happy birthday to you too!".


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, love Luke's viaduct.
> KayeJo happy happy birthday.
> Donna, Happy Birthday.


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I better get off here. The library is having a used book sale of donated books today & I promised my friend who does the Bags of Love I would go get children's books. They are selling whatever you can get in a bag for $4 & had lots when I was there on Tuesday.


Oh wow, and depending on the size of the bag and how well you stack them in it, you can fit a lot of books in a bag. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'm caught up here, David just sent me a Happy Birthday text a bit ago, and I've picked about 7 jalapeno's out of the garden, need to go collect a couple cukes that are ready and then I think it's a movie and knitting after I practice guitar for a bit. 
See you all in a while.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Like the poor woman doesn't have enough stress in her life. She seems young to need a new hip


Mom is in her 40's so she knows she will potentially need another in her lifetime.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Joyce, I'm so sorry. It's never easy and they leave such a big hole in our hearts and lives when they go.
> Hugging you from across the miles.


Thank you so much. At my age, I believe this is my last dog. However, in a month that may change. Taking the dog food to my neighbor, pet beds to Deseret Industries to be recycled and insulin with syringes back to the vet. Hoping that I and Katy cat will quickly adjust. I will miss the constant watch dog/companion that she has been.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Julie.
> 
> I'm going to say a big huge thank you to everyone for all the birthday wishes that are to come, so that I don't take up pages and pages, saying "Thank you!"
> So *Thank you all very much!!!!*
> Love you all bunches!!!!


Happy Birthday Kaye Jo.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> First set of pattern rows.


Beautiful. Yarn colors look familiar. It might be the same yarn that I used recently to knit myself a sweater. I knit with 2 strands held together for the pullover:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/lazy-summer

I've also knit socks from this same yarn:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/monkey


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Today's air fryer experiment: air fried ravioli (empanada, calzone - whatever you want to call them.)

I had left over grilled peppers, onions & steamed broccoli left over from the weekend so I decided to make the following starting with the chopped peppers, onion & broccoli

Asian flair ravioli:
Chopped the vegetables and added a little garlic and ginger. Added them into the won ton wrapper squares, sealed with water and brushed a little with watered down sesame oil. Cooked them 3 min on one side, flipped and cooked for another 3 minutes. Served with a pineapple habenero sauce. Yum

Itallian flair ravioli:
Same starting chopped vegetables + some zuchinni & tomatoes (ratatouille?). Brushed with olive oil and oregano. Same cooking time and served with marinara sauce. My favorite, I think.

Mexican flair ravioli:
Same starting point vegetables + some thinly chopped jalapeno + a little bit of salsa. Brushed with olive oil with pinch of cayenne pepper. Same cooking time and served with sour cream - but would be great with guacamole.

American flair ravioli:
Same starting point vegetables + some thinly chopped beef & provolone cheese (Philly steak?). Brushed with olive oil and garlic. Served with green onion sour cream dip.

All of the above were great - so many options for ravilolis and dips; i.e. hummus, ranch dressing, pizza sauce, queso, etc. Hope you can find a substitue for the wheat based won ton rolls (flat bread/pita bread recipe made with chick pea flour, almond four, etc.

For those who are avoiding wheat and starchy vegetables - I hope you can find substitutes and just need to roll out the sheets and cut into squares before starting. 

I'm going to look up recipes for technique in making Chinese pot stickers so I can make crab ragoon, curry chicken, mushroom fillings, etc. I know what I'm making for our Christmas Eve party. I think they should freeze well after making and then just cook in air fryer - even from frozen state.

I'm pretty chuffed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought this hilarious- sorry Fan, too late in the evening to ask permission of you!
> 
> An Irish woman of advanced age visited her physician to ask his
> advice on reviving her husband's libido.
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09: I thought I would kill myself laughing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, so very sorry. I know you will miss her dearly. Hugs.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Sad day. Molly over the rainbow bridge at 10:00 AM today. Not eating, huffing and puffing and just plain miserable. Sis will come and be with me as we do so and ashes will come home to be planted in her favorite place on the lawn.


That is sad. My sister's dog passed away recently while they were on holiday. They had made huge efforts to ensure that he was well cared for in their absence, even engaging live-in care, but the timing was just wrong. They felt needless guilt and their holiday was ruined. Saying goodbye is so hard, but you wouldn't have wanted poor Molly to continue as she was, I am sure, so you did the only compassionate thing. Enjoy all those memories and remember that you did what was best for her.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all, and thank you re Darth Vader, he was fun to do!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY KayeJo, hope you had a wonderful day.
Gwen your plates are gorgeous, what a talent you have, and thanks so much for finding Darth for me. I showed Faye and she thinks Ryan will love it!
Joyce so sorry about your dear Molly dog, she sounded like a real sweet lady, hugs.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Months ago I said I would post pictures of a few of my china painting pieces....brain forgot until goodness knows what brought it to ind so here you go. Today I'll be picking up y 50 lbs of carrots, 40 lbs of green beans, and 25 lbs of peaches so you know what I'll be busy doing the next few days. Also, Hannah gets home tomorrow; can't wait to give her a hug!
> 
> Heard from the A.C. repairman and it is going to be around $600 to fix the porch a.c.; darn unit out of warranty of course. Oh well, sure can take it with you! They've ordered the part so hopefully it will be in soon. My dining room table is filled with all my canning.


Those are beautiful, Gwen. I think my favourite would be the roses, just because of the colours, but they are all lovely.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you so much. At my age, I believe this is my last dog. However, in a month that may change. Taking the dog food to my neighbor, pet beds to Deseret Industries to be recycled and insulin with syringes back to the vet. Hoping that I and Katy cat will quickly adjust. I will miss the constant watch dog/companion that she has been.


Sorry for your loss of a much loved pet. Good that you are giving away the items you no longer need.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna - your chicken pincushion is so cute.
Tami - Love the bags. They will be very useful.
EJS - that pretty flower you talked about that looks like a miniature morning glory sounds very much like our bind weed. That is the bane of our existence. Once it takes hold you just can't get rid of it. The roots go on forever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sad day. Molly over the rainbow bridge at 10:00 AM today. Not eating, huffing and puffing and just plain miserable. Sis will come and be with me as we do so and ashes will come home to be planted in her favorite place on the lawn.


I am so sorry to hear this Joyce- but always the kindest decision in the circumstances- but you will miss her dreadfully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you Julie.
> 
> I'm going to say a big huge thank you to everyone for all the birthday wishes that are to come, so that I don't take up pages and pages, saying "Thank you!"
> So *Thank you all very much!!!!*
> Love you all bunches!!!!


 :sm24: The feeling is mutual


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Thank you!
> 
> Well I was going to try not to respond every time but I feel like I'm slighting someone if I don't acknowledge individually. lol


Well, I can only speak for myself, but I would never feel slighted if someone did not give an individual response to a message. Just imagine how it would be if we were really all sitting around that table - we would all say "Happy Birthday" to you, but you would just say, "Thank you, everyone". No one would expect a personal thank you. Relax, and enjoy your day - it is your day, after all. :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you so much. At my age, I believe this is my last dog. However, in a month that may change. Taking the dog food to my neighbor, pet beds to Deseret Industries to be recycled and insulin with syringes back to the vet. Hoping that I and Katy cat will quickly adjust. I will miss the constant watch dog/companion that she has been.


They do leave such an enormous gap.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kathy, Susan *is* the current owner. Her name is the only one on the deed as owner of the entire triangle-shaped corner lot. The deed says if she decides to shift to a different focus for the non-profit, the former owner/entity would have right of first refusal to resume ownership. So, yes, I would still have to put up with the current owner as she outranks me in the hierarchy of Elm's administration. However, I am next in ''command'' when she is not on site and I am there. Which, of course, means that the responsibility for everyone on the property is mine in the event of an emergency of any sort. Doesn't that just give the heart a thrill !!!!!
> 
> As for picking on someone of my own species, I might have come out in a less colorful condition. LOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Since the former owner gave up the right of first refusal one day, is it legal for him to change his mind the next day? He probably thought he could flip the property for more than she was offered.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> More from the artist.


Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Only up to page 55.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wow, and depending on the size of the bag and how well you stack them in it, you can fit a lot of books in a bag. :sm24:


Yes, & because they were going to a charity the librarian gave me extra, must have got 50 books for $5, she only wanted $4 but I had a 5 so told her to keep that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Beautiful. Yarn colors look familiar. It might be the same yarn that I used recently to knit myself a sweater. I knit with 2 strands held together for the pullover:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/lazy-summer
> 
> ...


Very pretty sweater & socks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I can only speak for myself, but I would never feel slighted if someone did not give an individual response to a message. Just imagine how it would be if we were really all sitting around that table - we would all say "Happy Birthday" to you, but you would just say, "Thank you, everyone". No one would expect a personal thank you. Relax, and enjoy your day - it is your day, after all. :sm02: :sm24:


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you so much. At my age, I believe this is my last dog. However, in a month that may change. Taking the dog food to my neighbor, pet beds to Deseret Industries to be recycled and insulin with syringes back to the vet. Hoping that I and Katy cat will quickly adjust. I will miss the constant watch dog/companion that she has been.


Yes, you never know what God has in mind for you in the future for pet companions.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday Kaye Jo.


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Beautiful. Yarn colors look familiar. It might be the same yarn that I used recently to knit myself a sweater. I knit with 2 strands held together for the pullover:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/lazy-summer
> 
> ...


LOL!! Yes, it's exactly the same yarn, I got it on sale at Hobby Lobby I don't know how long ago. :sm04:

By the way, I was going to say that I love your sweater and socks, the sweater is lovely in this yarn.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My morning glories have never had so many blooms at once as this year

Neighbor called this morning, come & get the beets to do for the fall supper. I've done them the last several years so I gues I'm "it"????Until I'm too old to do it????????I guess I will get them this afternoon & get the job out of the way. I needed a job for my free time anyway????????I texted another church member & told her I will make them but am going to put them in the church freezer


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So very sorry, hugs.


Thank you so much. She has had blood draws so frequently that she wasn't nervous at all, drifted off quickly and quietly. Very quiet and lonesome home at present, but I shall have to get used to this.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Today's air fryer experiment: air fried ravioli (empanada, calzone - whatever you want to call them.)
> 
> I had left over grilled peppers, onions & steamed broccoli left over from the weekend so I decided to make the following starting with the chopped peppers, onion & broccoli
> 
> ...


Sounds like very successful experimenting, I'll have to let Marla know what you came up with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, and thank you re Darth Vader, he was fun to do!
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY KayeJo, hope you had a wonderful day.
> Gwen your plates are gorgeous, what a talent you have, and thanks so much for finding Darth for me. I showed Faye and she thinks Ryan will love it!
> Joyce so sorry about your dear Molly dog, she sounded like a real sweet lady, hugs.


Thank you, Fan.

I think he'll be over the moon about it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I can only speak for myself, but I would never feel slighted if someone did not give an individual response to a message. Just imagine how it would be if we were really all sitting around that table - we would all say "Happy Birthday" to you, but you would just say, "Thank you, everyone". No one would expect a personal thank you. Relax, and enjoy your day - it is your day, after all. :sm02: :sm24:


LOL! Yes, I know, but it's just my own need. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, & because they were going to a charity the librarian gave me extra, must have got 50 books for $5, she only wanted $4 but I had a 5 so told her to keep that


That's great!!!
We always give an extra dollar or two also, since it's going to the library, they need all the help they can get.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My morning glories have never had so many blooms at once as this year
> 
> Neighbor called this morning, come & get the beets to do for the fall supper. I've done them the last several years so I gues I'm "it"????Until I'm too old to do it????????I guess I will get them this afternoon & get the job out of the way. I needed a job for my free time anyway????????I texted another church member & told her I will make them but am going to put them in the church freezer


Those are great, David is going to have morning glory envy as he only has one morning glory plant that started this year, and for some reason, it chose the middle of the veggie patch to set itself up. lol
Well I guess your the beet lady. lolol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joyce I am so sorry to hear that Molly has crossed the Rainbow Bridge. Sending you lots of love and gentle hugs. Know you have given her the best life and a long life and now have given her the pain free best ending.


flyty1n said:


> Sad day. Molly over the rainbow bridge at 10:00 AM today. Not eating, huffing and puffing and just plain miserable. Sis will come and be with me as we do so and ashes will come home to be planted in her favorite place on the lawn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Back in my days of drinking alcohol I had a cat that would get into my scotch & water. Silly cat.


Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Oh boy, I'm glad that I'm not the only one who dumps a cuppa on themselves and their projects, of course Mocha gets the most on my yarn as he has decided that my coffee is a great thing to drink and I use the term drink loosely. If I get up and leave my coffee on the side table for more than a couple minutes, he gets in the chair and stands over the cup to lap at it and splashes it _everywhere_. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to just can them and also make dilly carrots (and of course can them). I have no sense of how many 50 lbs is visually and all I've got to say is OMG that is a LOT of carrots.....LOL. Since my peaches need to ripen a couple more days I will do the carrots first; starting in just a bit.
They (the folks at the market) didn't get back from picking up the produce until late so I have only been home a little while. One of my DGD came over and loaded the produce into the house for me.

I was sitting here waiting to hear that the produce was ready when my new friend from the knitting group called and invited me to another knitting group that meets 1 time a month. She really wanted me to attend so I dropped everything and went to it. I met some wondrful ladies and have also been invited to join the fiber artist group that mets 1 time a month also. I am so delight to be making these connections and new friends with similar interests. I had to laugh because at 64 I am "the baby" of the group! Also when I left the group today I went by one of the goodwill stores and scored a really nice wooden storage cabinet with 5 shelves for under $20. The loaded into my van for me and I will be putting it on the glassed in porch to store all the canned goods in instead of just be out on a table.

Of course, when I did get home I wrenched my silly back again but at least now I know what I am doing to mess it up; twisting to reach into the mailbox from the car of all things! Have taken a baclofen and once it kicks in I'll get started on the carrots. DH will need to get someone to help him unload the storage cabinet (henceforth known as the canning pantry) when he gets home. No way I will be able to assist him.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Kaye & Donna, hope you both. Have a great day & upcoming year.
> 
> Gwen, the China paintings are beautiful. I can't even draw a stick figure????????
> What are you going to do with the carrots? I've never heard of anyone canning them except as dills. Here I just store them in the cold room fresh & my friend hangs hers down an old well
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kimmyz said:


> Beautiful. Yarn colors look familiar. It might be the same yarn that I used recently to knit myself a sweater. I knit with 2 strands held together for the pullover:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/lazy-summer
> 
> ...


They are lovely . I remember seeing the sweater when you posted it ,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, living in the south having lots of fans or a.c. is almost a must for me. When DH and I married there was no a.c. and after our first summer together and me pregnant I said H*LL NO...and had central heat and air put in. (I had put both in the house I owned and was spoiled.)
We put the small unit in for the porch (heats & cools) when my oldest DD and her 5 kids moved in with us 7 years ago because we converted the porch into a bedroom for the oldest DGS.


Bonnie7591 said:


> That's pretty pricy.
> DH had been contemplating putting in central A/C but this summer it hasn't been really needed, we've used our noisy big fan in the patio door a couple of evenings otherwise just opening up the doors & windows have cooled it enough to sleep. I run the furnace fan sucking cool air from the basement some days too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Months ago I said I would post pictures of a few of my china painting pieces....brain forgot until goodness knows what brought it to ind so here you go. Today I'll be picking up y 50 lbs of carrots, 40 lbs of green beans, and 25 lbs of peaches so you know what I'll be busy doing the next few days. Also, Hannah gets home tomorrow; can't wait to give her a hug!
> 
> Heard from the A.C. repairman and it is going to be around $600 to fix the porch a.c.; darn unit out of warranty of course. Oh well, sure can take it with you! They've ordered the part so hopefully it will be in soon. My dining room table is filled with all my canning.


They're beautiful Gwen, you have such a talent.
I know you're looking forward to having Hannah home tomorrow. Her trip seems to have flown by. I'm sorry I wasn't able to meet her but we'll try again next year.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to just can them and also make dilly carrots (and of course can them). I have no sense of how many 50 lbs is visually and all I've got to say is OMG that is a LOT of carrots.....LOL. Since my peaches need to ripen a couple more days I will do the carrots first; starting in just a bit.
> They (the folks at the market) didn't get back from picking up the produce until late so I have only been home a little while. One of my DGD came over and loaded the produce into the house for me.
> 
> I was sitting here waiting to hear that the produce was ready when my new friend from the knitting group called and invited me to another knitting group that meets 1 time a month. She really wanted me to attend so I dropped everything and went to it. I met some wondrful ladies and have also been invited to join the fiber artist group that mets 1 time a month also. I am so delight to be making these connections and new friends with similar interests. I had to laugh because at 64 I am "the baby" of the group! Also when I left the group today I went by one of the goodwill stores and scored a really nice wooden storage cabinet with 5 shelves for under $20. The loaded into my van for me and I will be putting it on the glassed in porch to store all the canned goods in instead of just be out on a table.
> ...


I can't imagine dealing with vegetables or fruit in those sorts of quantities. When I have surplus, I mostly freeze it, or in the case of fruit, make jams or jellies. When I was younger, pre-freezer days, I used to bottle (our equivalent of your canning, I think) any surplus produce, but I haven't done it for 40 years. I never have to think of more than 3 or 4 pounds at the most, anything more sounds like very hard work.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Sad day. Molly over the rainbow bridge at 10:00 AM today. Not eating, huffing and puffing and just plain miserable. Sis will come and be with me as we do so and ashes will come home to be planted in her favorite place on the lawn.


Sorry to hear this Joyce. A very sad day for you but you've done the right thing, hard as it is, and Molly is happy now. Hugs for you and your sister.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These experiments sounds great! I have copied and saved them and you can be sure they will be tried; occassionally eating the won ton wrappers isn't going to hurt my weight losing.


RookieRetiree said:


> Today's air fryer experiment: air fried ravioli (empanada, calzone - whatever you want to call them.)
> 
> I had left over grilled peppers, onions & steamed broccoli left over from the weekend so I decided to make the following starting with the chopped peppers, onion & broccoli
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for the compliments on my china painting. I no longer china paint; gave away both of my kilns to a local potter. Still have the paints but only because the box they are in my dad made special for them. If I knew someone who painted china I'd give them the paint but not the box. My favorite piece is a cake plate with holly. One of these days I'll dig it out and post a picture of it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said Chris!


Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I can only speak for myself, but I would never feel slighted if someone did not give an individual response to a message. Just imagine how it would be if we were really all sitting around that table - we would all say "Happy Birthday" to you, but you would just say, "Thank you, everyone". No one would expect a personal thank you. Relax, and enjoy your day - it is your day, after all. :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My deepest condolences to you, Joyce, on Molly's passing, and glad it was peaceful. May your memories bring you comfort and I know you were a blessing to each other.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Kimmyz* I love the sweater pattern also! I saw it was a test knit. Do you know if it will be available for sale on Ravelry and if so the name of it?


Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Yes, it's exactly the same yarn, I got it on sale at Hobby Lobby I don't know how long ago. :sm04:
> 
> By the way, I was going to say that I love your sweater and socks, the sweater is lovely in this yarn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How do you do your beets? I'll be making pickled beets most likely next week.


Bonnie7591 said:


> My morning glories have never had so many blooms at once as this year
> 
> Neighbor called this morning, come & get the beets to do for the fall supper. I've done them the last several years so I gues I'm "it"????Until I'm too old to do it????????I guess I will get them this afternoon & get the job out of the way. I needed a job for my free time anyway????????I texted another church member & told her I will make them but am going to put them in the church freezer


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this Joyce- but always the kindest decision in the circumstances- but you will miss her dreadfully.


Thank you so much all for your kind thoughts and hugs. Quiet home now but tender moments knowing Molly D is in peace.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so looking forward to your visit to Georgia next year. And yes, time has flown by. Just so you know I was singing your praises today at the knitting group saying how comforting to know that if needed Hannah could have reached out to you. You and Kate have made my heart and mind rest so much easier as my baby traveled last summer and this summer. Heartfelt thanks to both of you.


angelam said:


> They're beautiful Gwen, you have such a talent.
> I know you're looking forward to having Hannah home tomorrow. Her trip seems to have flown by. I'm sorry I wasn't able to meet her but we'll try again next year.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Talking to the owners of the market today they said that if in the future I only wanted a half a crate they would be glad to absorb the rest in their market. I may very well do that in the future. I'm glad though for now I've gotten the bulk orders.


Kathleendoris said:


> I can't imagine dealing with vegetables or fruit in those sorts of quantities. When I have surplus, I mostly freeze it, or in the case of fruit, make jams or jellies. When I was younger, pre-freezer days, I used to bottle (our equivalent of your canning, I think) any surplus produce, but I haven't done it for 40 years. I never have to think of more than 3 or 4 pounds at the most, anything more sounds like very hard work.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My morning glories have never had so many blooms at once as this year
> 
> Neighbor called this morning, come & get the beets to do for the fall supper. I've done them the last several years so I gues I'm "it"????Until I'm too old to do it????????I guess I will get them this afternoon & get the job out of the way. I needed a job for my free time anyway????????I texted another church member & told her I will make them but am going to put them in the church freezer


Wow, they are blooming like crazy!

I remember your doing the beets last time. I'm sure they'll be delicious.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okie Dokie. I'm going to knit a bit; DH has come and gone again. When he gets back I'll get him to lift the carrots and put a bunch in the sink and get started on them. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OMG, what a lot of work & with black. Bet you are glad that one is done. It will look great when framed.


I'd probably be blind doing that much black thread--wonderful job and I'm sure the recipient will love it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Is Bubs shoulder a chronic thing or a recent injury? My DH had his fixed 6 months after his accident & hasn't had pain since but mine was a problem for years & still is. I think the sooner it's fixed the better the result & have heard the same from others. I hope physio helps but didn't find it helped me.
> Good to know your vitamins are working


It's still the rotator cuff tear; he couldn't have the surgery in March when originally planned because of his heart. He got another cortisone shot and now will do the physical therapy twice a week for six weeks (unless he makes good progress and in that case, the therapist will release him early). If he does have the surgery, it will likely be in Sept. or Oct. (he will see the cardiologist at the end of August and they will decide then if he can). The doc also said that at his age it might not do a lot of good to have the surgery anyhow, so we are just taking it one bit at a time. He will have another appointment with the ortho doc at some point also to discuss.

We went for breakfast after the appointment this morning and asked our friends if they wanted to join us, but they already had something to do so we went over to the restaurant and ran into some people we know from the motorcycle group, so sat with them. Small world!

When I got home, the material for the art show project (the squid) had arrived, so woo hoo! I know what I'm doing if I get any spare time this weekend. It's even more gorgeous in person than on the website, so I'm thrilled with it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Safe & smooth travels to Hannah--wow, it sure did seem to go by fast. I know she'll be glad to be home and Mama will be glad to have her home, too, but what a wonderful experience for her.

Gwen, you have just been a whirlwind in that kitchen of yours! I remember how much work it is but so worth it. I'm glad you're having a good time with it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, KayeJo.


From me too, Kaye. Hope it's a good one!

Gwen, your plate painting is beautiful; I love the forget-me-nots.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sad day. Molly over the rainbow bridge at 10:00 AM today. Not eating, huffing and puffing and just plain miserable. Sis will come and be with me as we do so and ashes will come home to be planted in her favorite place on the lawn.


So sorry to hear this news about your Molly. You certainly were a loving pet owner. It's so hard to lose them, but you gave her such a good home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Welcome Waterfall! I don't think I've seen you here before. Hope you'll join in the chatter as there is always room for more at our tea party.


Welcome from me, also!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Months ago I said I would post pictures of a few of my china painting pieces....brain forgot until goodness knows what brought it to ind so here you go. Today I'll be picking up y 50 lbs of carrots, 40 lbs of green beans, and 25 lbs of peaches so you know what I'll be busy doing the next few days. Also, Hannah gets home tomorrow; can't wait to give her a hug!
> 
> Heard from the A.C. repairman and it is going to be around $600 to fix the porch a.c.; darn unit out of warranty of course. Oh well, sure can take it with you! They've ordered the part so hopefully it will be in soon. My dining room table is filled with all my canning.


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sad day. Molly over the rainbow bridge at 10:00 AM today. Not eating, huffing and puffing and just plain miserable. Sis will come and be with me as we do so and ashes will come home to be planted in her favorite place on the lawn.


I am so sorry to hear this. Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I looked at that one a while ago & was thinking it might be good to haul to my quilting club as it's so light.
> My friend just bought a Singer Featherweight, they are old machines-1950's to I'm not sure when, but very light & will still sewing heavier fabrics, maybe you should keep your eye out for one of them. They are getting pricy here as people have started snapping them up for taking to Quilting classes.


That's an idea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you! LOL! I started to type, "happy birthday to you too!".


 :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thinking of you on your birthday Donna.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Months ago I said I would post pictures of a few of my china painting pieces....brain forgot until goodness knows what brought it to ind so here you go. Today I'll be picking up y 50 lbs of carrots, 40 lbs of green beans, and 25 lbs of peaches so you know what I'll be busy doing the next few days. Also, Hannah gets home tomorrow; can't wait to give her a hug!
> 
> Heard from the A.C. repairman and it is going to be around $600 to fix the porch a.c.; darn unit out of warranty of course. Oh well, sure can take it with you! They've ordered the part so hopefully it will be in soon. My dining room table is filled with all my canning.


These are lovely Gwen! Enjoy the rest of your canning - you're turning it into a home industry!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sad day. Molly over the rainbow bridge at 10:00 AM today. Not eating, huffing and puffing and just plain miserable. Sis will come and be with me as we do so and ashes will come home to be planted in her favorite place on the lawn.


So sorry to hear this! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, love your garden.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, yesterday, I got one of those dredded phone calls. Cousin R called. Other than a brief thought that it was odd she was calling instead of her brother, F, I didn't think anything of it as I answered. Needless to say, she was calling to say her brother had died. He fell last week and fractured his shoulder, went downhill fast, and went into renal failure. He died Tuesday. We are all in shock. DH and I were talking about calling him on Tuesday afternoon. Find out DB #2 and my aunt were just talking about him, and DB #1 was thinking about calling him to set up a lunch date. I guess we were all with him in spirit. He leaves behind 2 sisters, one older, one younger. And a bunch of nieces and nephews, and of course, cousins who will all miss him dearly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

{{{{Tami}}}} I'm sorry to hear this and yes, it must be a shock. Blessings to you & the family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, yesterday, I got one of those dredded phone calls. Cousin R called. Other than a brief thought that it was odd she was calling instead of her brother, F, I didn't think anything of it as I answered. Needless to say, she was calling to say her brother had died. He fell last week and fractured his shoulder, went downhill fast, and went into renal failure. He died Tuesday. We are all in shock. DH and I were talking about calling him on Tuesday afternoon. Find out DB #2 and my aunt were just talking about him, and DB #1 was thinking about calling him to set up a lunch date. I guess we were all with him in spirit. He leaves behind 2 sisters, one older, one younger. And a bunch of nieces and nephews, and of course, cousins who will all miss him dearly.


my condolences


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, sock 1 of the hot socks is done, I don't know if I like it or not.


It certainly is a hot sock. Very colourful.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, yesterday, I got one of those dredded phone calls. Cousin R called. Other than a brief thought that it was odd she was calling instead of her brother, F, I didn't think anything of it as I answered. Needless to say, she was calling to say her brother had died. He fell last week and fractured his shoulder, went downhill fast, and went into renal failure. He died Tuesday. We are all in shock. DH and I were talking about calling him on Tuesday afternoon. Find out DB #2 and my aunt were just talking about him, and DB #1 was thinking about calling him to set up a lunch date. I guess we were all with him in spirit. He leaves behind 2 sisters, one older, one younger. And a bunch of nieces and nephews, and of course, cousins who will all miss him dearly.


I am so sorry for your loss. Death is always hard, but when it is so unexpected and quick it is especially so. Hugs for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EJS said:


> I looked them both up and it was the binder weed. Thank you, now I don't have to wonder what it is called...lol
> I like morning glories and had them when we lived at Marv's moms house. I'm not sure it would bother me to have this outside my window as it needs something pretty....granted, the photo was from earlier in the year.


They are horrible and nothing will kill them. Once they take hold, they will spread everywhere.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Joy , what a lovely picture , you are like Gwen always look good in a picture and always have a beautiful smile . I always look awful ,hate getting my picture taken in the first place I never know wether to smile or not


I'm the same. As a result, I don't have a photo when I need one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back in my days of drinking alcohol I had a cat that would get into my scotch & water. Silly cat.


LOL! Oh dear, that was definitely a cat with a strong constitution. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How do you do your beets? I'll be making pickled beets most likely next week.


I do honeyed beets, similar to Harvard beets but I like them better.
Usually I roast the beets, then cool, peel & cube then put the sauce in & freeze in meal sized packets but I stopped at the church this morning & picked up a 3 gallon pail that ice cream came in & will put them in that for the fall supper. One of the church ladies texted me just as I went to pick the beets & wanted to help so we peeled & cubed them & they are now in my electric roaster & a second roaster in the oven. I'm not sure if the pail will hold all we did???? I will get them cooked tonight & put the sauce on in the morning. I find it takes forever to cook them this way but wasn't turning down the help


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, yesterday, I got one of those dredded phone calls. Cousin R called. Other than a brief thought that it was odd she was calling instead of her brother, F, I didn't think anything of it as I answered. Needless to say, she was calling to say her brother had died. He fell last week and fractured his shoulder, went downhill fast, and went into renal failure. He died Tuesday. We are all in shock. DH and I were talking about calling him on Tuesday afternoon. Find out DB #2 and my aunt were just talking about him, and DB #1 was thinking about calling him to set up a lunch date. I guess we were all with him in spirit. He leaves behind 2 sisters, one older, one younger. And a bunch of nieces and nephews, and of course, cousins who will all miss him dearly.


I'm so sorry Tami, what a shock for sure, especially when you were all thinking of calling or visiting. 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It's still the rotator cuff tear; he couldn't have the surgery in March when originally planned because of his heart. He got another cortisone shot and now will do the physical therapy twice a week for six weeks (unless he makes good progress and in that case, the therapist will release him early). If he does have the surgery, it will likely be in Sept. or Oct. (he will see the cardiologist at the end of August and they will decide then if he can). The doc also said that at his age it might not do a lot of good to have the surgery anyhow, so we are just taking it one bit at a time. He will have another appointment with the ortho doc at some point also to discuss.
> 
> We went for breakfast after the appointment this morning and asked our friends if they wanted to join us, but they already had something to do so we went over to the restaurant and ran into some people we know from the motorcycle group, so sat with them. Small world!
> 
> When I got home, the material for the art show project (the squid) had arrived, so woo hoo! I know what I'm doing if I get any spare time this weekend. It's even more gorgeous in person than on the website, so I'm thrilled with it.


I hope you will post a photo when done


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, yesterday, I got one of those dredded phone calls. Cousin R called. Other than a brief thought that it was odd she was calling instead of her brother, F, I didn't think anything of it as I answered. Needless to say, she was calling to say her brother had died. He fell last week and fractured his shoulder, went downhill fast, and went into renal failure. He died Tuesday. We are all in shock. DH and I were talking about calling him on Tuesday afternoon. Find out DB #2 and my aunt were just talking about him, and DB #1 was thinking about calling him to set up a lunch date. I guess we were all with him in spirit. He leaves behind 2 sisters, one older, one younger. And a bunch of nieces and nephews, and of course, cousins who will all miss him dearly.


My condolences Tami, amazing you were all just thinking of him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't think we have dock here. I did pick a bucket full of vegetables this morning & by the time I got them all scrubbed it feels better. I found several nice cucumbers & 2 ripe tomatoes as well as potatoes, carrots & broccoli
> 
> DH & his cousin went off to Prince Albert this morning to visit their uncle who's not doing to well so I have a day to myself.
> I finished the socks I started for my brother, just had to bindoff this morning & I finally blocked the sweater I made GD months ago, it was too big then but she's had a growth spirt so I better get it to her. I just need to find out what kind of buttons I need.


Both are lovely, Bonnie. I am envious of your ripe tomatoes. None of mine are even showing a bit of colour. My brother's aren't either.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

budasha said:


> They are horrible and nothing will kill them. Once they take hold, they will spread everywhere.


I think there may be quite a difference between "tame" morning glories and binder weed, though they both climb and propagate and get into everything. There is a "tame" morning glory on my back fence with big 3 inch across flowers, deep purple and I try and keep it contained. The creeping jennie, creeping charlie or bind weed, all names for this terrible weed, is on my lawn, white tiny flowers, and it is a constant battle to contain it as even weed-b-gone ,when it is blooming sprayed directly on the flowers, barely stops it. When we lived on the farm in SD, we had a whole strip of strip cropping that was infected with this weed. My father sprayed it, covered it all with plastic for a year leaving it fallow, and then burned straw on top of it to try and get rid of it. We planted corn there the next year and sure enough, it was covered with bindweed (creeping Jenny in SD).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hugs, Tami


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DB took a turn for the worse last night so they moved him from the ward to high dependency, they just don't seem to be able to get on top of this infection. He seemed a bit better when I saw him today and was supposed to be moved to the other hospital tonight to have his leg amputated tomorrow - his heart won't take a general anaesthetic so they were going to use an epidural, but now they have discovered his blood count is down and he needs a transfusion, plus some drug he was on needs to be out of his system for a week before they can give him an epidural. So he is still in the original hospital and we play the waiting game.


Kate, I am so sorry to hear the sad turn for your DB. Hopefully the transfusion will bring his count up and he can have the surgery he needs. Will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> {{{{Tami}}}} I'm sorry to hear this and yes, it must be a shock. Blessings to you & the family.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> my condolences


Thank you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is at the hospital today trying to boost her iron levels as she has been poorly the past few days. Hoping it all works out so the family can travel together. Her mother was scheduled for hip replacement surgery a few days after Bella's surgery but she has postponed her surgery to be with Bella. I hope she can get her surgery soon as she is not doing well either.


It's so hard to believe that this family is going through so much. Bella's mom and dad must be at the point of exhaustion. Prayers for Bella to improve so they can go on this trip to Florida as a family as well as for her mom's surgery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Death is always hard, but when it is so unexpected and quick it is especially so. Hugs for you.


Thank you.

I had a whole post typed yesterday afternoon, and then deleted it. I just couldn't post it. I almost didn't do it today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hugs, Kate. Such a difficult time. Hope DB is kept comfortable. Must be frightening and discouraging for him.
> 
> Joy, that is a beautiful picture of you and your dulcimer teacher. My dear Jack celebrated 27 years in recovery just before he died. I learned so much from him and from the wonderful friends we made through the program.
> 
> ...


Terrible news about the explosion and the injuries. I hope that those injured will recover.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I do honeyed beets, similar to Harvard beets but I like them better.
> Usually I roast the beets, then cool, peel & cube then put the sauce in & freeze in meal sized packets but I stopped at the church this morning & picked up a 3 gallon pail that ice cream came in & will put them in that for the fall supper. One of the church ladies texted me just as I went to pick the beets & wanted to help so we peeled & cubed them & they are now in my electric roaster & a second roaster in the oven. I'm not sure if the pail will hold all we did???? I will get them cooked tonight & put the sauce on in the morning. I find it takes forever to cook them this way but wasn't turning down the help


I'm glad you had help doing the beets, even if it takes a little longer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> First set of pattern rows.


I really like the colours.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry Tami, what a shock for sure, especially when you were all thinking of calling or visiting.
> HUGS!!!!


Thank you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had to share this oneðð


Now that is funny :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My condolences Tami, amazing you were all just thinking of him.


Thank you. Yes, it was amazing. Usually when someone is on my mind, it is not a good thing. Tuesday wasn't like that. Besides wanting to see him this weekend, we had a question to ask him. Well, we get to see him, just not the way we planned. And I will find another way to get the answer I need.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Darth Vader is finished. My fingers need a break, been busy on it all afternoon


My friend has given me a few cross stitch patterns. I would love to send them to you but I'm sure the postage is prohibitive and perhaps you wouldn't even like the patterns. Seems a shame to hang on to them but I don't see myself doing them in the near future.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hugs, Tami


Thank you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Kaye Jo hope you have a lovely day ????????????????


Happy Birthday, Kaye Jo, from me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Ray has been home a couple of days and is back to normal. He was so happy to get out of the spa. Now I wish I knew what to do to keep him well.
> My embroidery machine heard what fun Gwen was having with hers so it decided to take a vacation too. It runs for awhile and then stops and won't start again. I will take it in as soon as I have someone to put it in the car for me. Time was I could carry it but those days are long gone.
> There is nothing much going on around here except that we had a rare August rain storm. I don't know how much rain we got but every drop was welcome. The storm also dropped the temperature maybe 15 or more degrees so that was wonderful too.
> Sure hope Sam is on the mend along with everyone else who is ill or hurting. Enjoy your day.


Good news that Ray is back to normal. I hope you are able to cope . Can you get someone in to help if you need it?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Luke has been building the Glenfinnan viaduct!


And he's doing a great job too----except the colours don't quite match :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One more Birthday to add Donna- Southern Gal has her special day today, but it will be tinged with memories for her.


Happy Birthday, Southern Girl.

I just heard some thunder so I guess we're in for a storm.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Months ago I said I would post pictures of a few of my china painting pieces....brain forgot until goodness knows what brought it to ind so here you go. Today I'll be picking up y 50 lbs of carrots, 40 lbs of green beans, and 25 lbs of peaches so you know what I'll be busy doing the next few days. Also, Hannah gets home tomorrow; can't wait to give her a hug!
> 
> Heard from the A.C. repairman and it is going to be around $600 to fix the porch a.c.; darn unit out of warranty of course. Oh well, sure can take it with you! They've ordered the part so hopefully it will be in soon. My dining room table is filled with all my canning.


Beautiful plates. Are they water colours? I have one of my DH'S nana's. It's beautiful too.

You are the same as Bonnie---a bear for punishment. That's a lot of veggies/fruit to can. How many people are you planning to feed over the winter????? Welcome home to Hannah.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Happy Birthday, Southern Girl.
> 
> I just heard some thunder so I guess we're in for a storm.


We had one this afternoon while at knitting group. Really poured! It wa raining sideways. It quit just in time for us to leave. Just before I got to the market, it started raining again. Came out to sunshine. Raining again before I got home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> New, (7 years ago) the unit was $1800. It's more than something like a window unit. It is the fan motor on the portion of the A.C.
> that is outside.


I just heard on our news that landlords wanted to charge tenants $125 if they had a window air conditioner. Thank goodness the tenants' assn. got involved and brought these landlords down. It's not as though they are paying the electricity costs. :sm14:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, I'm off for awhile. About to put chocolate chip cookies made with almond flour & coconut oil,along with a few other things in the oven; dough is chilling. Should hear from farmers market within the next couple of hours. TTYL


Yummm!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you so much. At my age, I believe this is my last dog. However, in a month that may change. Taking the dog food to my neighbor, pet beds to Deseret Industries to be recycled and insulin with syringes back to the vet. Hoping that I and Katy cat will quickly adjust. I will miss the constant watch dog/companion that she has been.


You are never too old to have another pet. I thought when our last one left us that we would not have another but my DH wanted one. I gave in and sadly, he only had the pleasure of loving this one for three days before he left us. My fur baby gives me so much pleasure and companionship and she is unbelievably huggable.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Today's air fryer experiment: air fried ravioli (empanada, calzone - whatever you want to call them.)
> 
> I had left over grilled peppers, onions & steamed broccoli left over from the weekend so I decided to make the following starting with the chopped peppers, onion & broccoli
> 
> ...


Mmmm - they all sound so good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My sincere condolences Tami. What a shock. Are you near enough that you will go to the funeral? Will keep you and the rest of your family in my prayers.


tami_ohio said:


> Well, yesterday, I got one of those dredded phone calls. Cousin R called. Other than a brief thought that it was odd she was calling instead of her brother, F, I didn't think anything of it as I answered. Needless to say, she was calling to say her brother had died. He fell last week and fractured his shoulder, went downhill fast, and went into renal failure. He died Tuesday. We are all in shock. DH and I were talking about calling him on Tuesday afternoon. Find out DB #2 and my aunt were just talking about him, and DB #1 was thinking about calling him to set up a lunch date. I guess we were all with him in spirit. He leaves behind 2 sisters, one older, one younger. And a bunch of nieces and nephews, and of course, cousins who will all miss him dearly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, & because they were going to a charity the librarian gave me extra, must have got 50 books for $5, she only wanted $4 but I had a 5 so told her to keep that


That was a real bargain, Bonnie. I went to a book sale last week and spent $42. When I got home, I found one that I hadn't selected and a couple that I'd already read. Oh well, went to a good cause.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to just can them and also make dilly carrots (and of course can them). I have no sense of how many 50 lbs is visually and all I've got to say is OMG that is a LOT of carrots.....LOL. Since my peaches need to ripen a couple more days I will do the carrots first; starting in just a bit.
> They (the folks at the market) didn't get back from picking up the produce until late so I have only been home a little while. One of my DGD came over and loaded the produce into the house for me.
> 
> I was sitting here waiting to hear that the produce was ready when my new friend from the knitting group called and invited me to another knitting group that meets 1 time a month. She really wanted me to attend so I dropped everything and went to it. I met some wondrful ladies and have also been invited to join the fiber artist group that mets 1 time a month also. I am so delight to be making these connections and new friends with similar interests. I had to laugh because at 64 I am "the baby" of the group! Also when I left the group today I went by one of the goodwill stores and scored a really nice wooden storage cabinet with 5 shelves for under $20. The loaded into my van for me and I will be putting it on the glassed in porch to store all the canned goods in instead of just be out on a table.
> ...


You have to think before you reach for anything these days. It doesn't take much to injure ourselves. 
I hope your back won't be too sore for long.
It's great that you have a knitting group in your area. I'm sure there's one here but so far I haven't connected with them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

We're having a mega rain storm right now. I was supposed to go to a concert tonight but backed out. Good thing I did or I'd be drenched.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those sound yummy. I've never heard of Harvard Beets so will have to google that. I wonder if either recipe would can?

I don't know what carrots are like in everyone else's neck of the woods but I have had quite a chuckle over the carrots I got today. They are HUGE!!!
Almost every one is between 12 & 15 inches long and the circumference is tremendous. I thought I give you all a chuckle too so have attached a picture. They are almost obscene!!! LOL! I just finished processing 7 quarts of plain carrots and decided that next I'm going to do some chicken vegetable soup; have prepped the veggies and put then in water in the fridge until the morning. I've been up since 5:30 and am just about worn out not to mention the silly back is hurting again. I'll work on more carrots in the morning and perhaps some green beans. Did put some beans in with the carrots for the soup tomorrow and will add a little more stuff in the a.m.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I do honeyed beets, similar to Harvard beets but I like them better.
> Usually I roast the beets, then cool, peel & cube then put the sauce in & freeze in meal sized packets but I stopped at the church this morning & picked up a 3 gallon pail that ice cream came in & will put them in that for the fall supper. One of the church ladies texted me just as I went to pick the beets & wanted to help so we peeled & cubed them & they are now in my electric roaster & a second roaster in the oven. I'm not sure if the pail will hold all we didÃ°ÂÂÂ³ I will get them cooked tonight & put the sauce on in the morning. I find it takes forever to cook them this way but wasn't turning down the help


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you to everyone for the compliments on my china painting. I no longer china paint; gave away both of my kilns to a local potter. Still have the paints but only because the box they are in my dad made special for them. If I knew someone who painted china I'd give them the paint but not the box. My favorite piece is a cake plate with holly. One of these days I'll dig it out and post a picture of it.


I was like you..I had two kilns, but even my DH was into ceramics at the time. Both of us went to class together and had fun doing it. He was a very artistic person. I regret that I didn't keep any of his pieces and only have one of mine from back in the day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, yesterday, I got one of those dredded phone calls. Cousin R called. Other than a brief thought that it was odd she was calling instead of her brother, F, I didn't think anything of it as I answered. Needless to say, she was calling to say her brother had died. He fell last week and fractured his shoulder, went downhill fast, and went into renal failure. He died Tuesday. We are all in shock. DH and I were talking about calling him on Tuesday afternoon. Find out DB #2 and my aunt were just talking about him, and DB #1 was thinking about calling him to set up a lunch date. I guess we were all with him in spirit. He leaves behind 2 sisters, one older, one younger. And a bunch of nieces and nephews, and of course, cousins who will all miss him dearly.


Condolences Railyn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not water colors. It is a special paint that has to be fired in a kiln. Some colors also are carnivorous towards others (such as yellow & red) so when painting with them you have to do seperate firing between painting with them. These plates each took 3-4 firings at least. In order to get the dimensions you also had to do think coats over and over. I really enjoyed the china painting, which is different than ceramic painting.


budasha said:


> Beautiful plates. Are they water colours? I have one of my DH'S nana's. It's beautiful too.
> 
> You are the same as Bonnie---a bear for punishment. That's a lot of veggies/fruit to can. How many people are you planning to feed over the winter????? Welcome home to Hannah.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those sound yummy. I've never heard of Harvard Beets so will have to google that. I wonder if either recipe would can?
> 
> I don't know what carrots are like in everyone else's neck of the woods but I have had quite a chuckle over the carrots I got today. They are HUGE!!!
> Almost every one is between 12 & 15 inches long and the circumference is tremendous. I thought I give you all a chuckle too so have attached a picture. They are almost obscene!!! LOL! I just finished processing 7 quarts of plain carrots and decided that next I'm going to do some chicken vegetable soup; have prepped the veggies and put then in water in the fridge until the morning. I've been up since 5:30 and am just about worn out not to mention the silly back is hurting again. I'll work on more carrots in the morning and perhaps some green beans. Did put some beans in with the carrots for the soup tomorrow and will add a little more stuff in the a.m.


Wow - they are big!.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I can't believe I'm finally caught up. I haven't commented on everyone's post because I've been skimming but wish everyone good health.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They are! Had I know they were going to be so huge I certainly would not have ordered a entire bag! LOL! I've only used about a 1/3 of the 50 lbs so far; think I'll need to look for some different recipes I can make up and can! Anyone have any PLEASE send them to me in a pm! 


budasha said:


> Wow - they are big!.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I do honeyed beets, similar to Harvard beets but I like them better.
> Usually I roast the beets, then cool, peel & cube then put the sauce in & freeze in meal sized packets but I stopped at the church this morning & picked up a 3 gallon pail that ice cream came in & will put them in that for the fall supper. One of the church ladies texted me just as I went to pick the beets & wanted to help so we peeled & cubed them & they are now in my electric roaster & a second roaster in the oven. I'm not sure if the pail will hold all we did???? I will get them cooked tonight & put the sauce on in the morning. I find it takes forever to cook them this way but wasn't turning down the help


Wonderful that you had help. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> They are! Had I know they were going to be so huge I certainly would not have ordered a entire bag! LOL! I've only used about a 1/3 of the 50 lbs so far; think I'll need to look for some different recipes I can make up and can! Anyone have any PLEASE send them to me in a pm!


I love copper pennies carrot recipes--you'll need to substitute for the sugar.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I think there may be quite a difference between "tame" morning glories and binder weed, though they both climb and propagate and get into everything. There is a "tame" morning glory on my back fence with big 3 inch across flowers, deep purple and I try and keep it contained. The creeping jennie, creeping charlie or bind weed, all names for this terrible weed, is on my lawn, white tiny flowers, and it is a constant battle to contain it as even weed-b-gone ,when it is blooming sprayed directly on the flowers, barely stops it. When we lived on the farm in SD, we had a whole strip of strip cropping that was infected with this weed. My father sprayed it, covered it all with plastic for a year leaving it fallow, and then burned straw on top of it to try and get rid of it. We planted corn there the next year and sure enough, it was covered with bindweed (creeping Jenny in SD).


Yes, it's awful, creeping Jenny is a good name for it, well creeping anything is a good name for it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh my, Gwenie, those are the biggest carrots I have seen in a long time. You surely got your money's worth with those. You surely have some fantastic gardeners in your neighborhood. But, carrots can always be used in so many things. The painted plates were wonderful. You are a multi talented, creative lady for sure.
As to the books with cross stitch patterns, could the patterns be scanned and then emailed as attachments rather than sending the whole book or would that be breaking copyright laws?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> My friend has given me a few cross stitch patterns. I would love to send them to you but I'm sure the postage is prohibitive and perhaps you wouldn't even like the patterns. Seems a shame to hang on to them but I don't see myself doing them in the near future.


Thank you for the offer, but honestly I have enough to keep me in stitches for many years ahead! A friends mother has given me lots, plus my own collection.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had to share this oneðð


Oh my, this is hilarious!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I really like the colours.


Thank you, they are coming out better than expected.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Happy Birthday, Kaye Jo, from me too.


Thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wowza, those are some monster carrots! It made me remember the time my daddy gave me a sweet potato that weighed seven pounds (yes, all by itself). LOL They must be using the same fertilizer on the carrot farm! I would put those through my monster slicer for sure and not even try with a knife to slice those.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just heard on our news that landlords wanted to charge tenants $125 if they had a window air conditioner. Thank goodness the tenants' assn. got involved and brought these landlords down. It's not as though they are paying the electricity costs. :sm14:


 :sm06: Thank goodness the tenants assoc got involved, there is no reason for people to pay more for comfort when they are the ones paying for it to begin with.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those sound yummy. I've never heard of Harvard Beets so will have to google that. I wonder if either recipe would can?
> 
> I don't know what carrots are like in everyone else's neck of the woods but I have had quite a chuckle over the carrots I got today. They are HUGE!!!
> Almost every one is between 12 & 15 inches long and the circumference is tremendous. I thought I give you all a chuckle too so have attached a picture. They are almost obscene!!! LOL! I just finished processing 7 quarts of plain carrots and decided that next I'm going to do some chicken vegetable soup; have prepped the veggies and put then in water in the fridge until the morning. I've been up since 5:30 and am just about worn out not to mention the silly back is hurting again. I'll work on more carrots in the morning and perhaps some green beans. Did put some beans in with the carrots for the soup tomorrow and will add a little more stuff in the a.m.


Those are bugs bunny sized carrots Gwen. lolol
Wow, you'll get lots out of that bag.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are bugs bunny sized carrots Gwen. lolol
> Wow, you'll get lots out of that bag.


Just what I was thinking Bugs Bunny would be hopping with glee if he saw those!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, my condolences on the loss of your dear cousin. Hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, sorry your husband didn't get to love your fur baby longer. Glad she is there to be your companion and hugger.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My morning glories have never had so many blooms at once as this year
> 
> Neighbor called this morning, come & get the beets to do for the fall supper. I've done them the last several years so I gues I'm "it"????Until I'm too old to do it????????I guess I will get them this afternoon & get the job out of the way. I needed a job for my free time anyway????????I texted another church member & told her I will make them but am going to put them in the church freezer


Morning glories look beautiful Bonnie as do the other flowers


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just what I was thinking Bugs Bunny would be hopping with glee if he saw those!


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just heard back from Donna (Southern Gal) as I suspected it's been a very mixed day for her being so close to the death of her BJ, maybe a few prayers would not go amiss.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those sound yummy. I've never heard of Harvard Beets so will have to google that. I wonder if either recipe would can?
> 
> I don't know what carrots are like in everyone else's neck of the woods but I have had quite a chuckle over the carrots I got today. They are HUGE!!!
> Almost every one is between 12 & 15 inches long and the circumference is tremendous. I thought I give you all a chuckle too so have attached a picture. They are almost obscene!!! LOL! I just finished processing 7 quarts of plain carrots and decided that next I'm going to do some chicken vegetable soup; have prepped the veggies and put then in water in the fridge until the morning. I've been up since 5:30 and am just about worn out not to mention the silly back is hurting again. I'll work on more carrots in the morning and perhaps some green beans. Did put some beans in with the carrots for the soup tomorrow and will add a little more stuff in the a.m.


Wow they are enormous , you could feed an army with one


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard back from Donna (Southern Gal) as I suspected it's been a very mixed day for her being so close to the death of her BJ, maybe a few prayers would not go amiss.


She's had a rough couple of years, prayers never go amiss. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Margaret, thank you thank you. 
I am trying to design my first pair of toe up socks and have only done 2 pair and then the pattern had the heel instructions, so in trying to figure out the best way to do the heel, I finally got hit by a lightening bolt and went looking for you workshop. What a great help! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I think there may be quite a difference between "tame" morning glories and binder weed, though they both climb and propagate and get into everything. There is a "tame" morning glory on my back fence with big 3 inch across flowers, deep purple and I try and keep it contained. The creeping jennie, creeping charlie or bind weed, all names for this terrible weed, is on my lawn, white tiny flowers, and it is a constant battle to contain it as even weed-b-gone ,when it is blooming sprayed directly on the flowers, barely stops it. When we lived on the farm in SD, we had a whole strip of strip cropping that was infected with this weed. My father sprayed it, covered it all with plastic for a year leaving it fallow, and then burned straw on top of it to try and get rid of it. We planted corn there the next year and sure enough, it was covered with bindweed (creeping Jenny in SD).


Some weeds are just so determined to live it almost impossible to get rid of them. The morning glory I have does wind around other plants but it has the beautiful big blooms. I did unwind some & try tand get it to trail down the front of my planter but it doesn't seem to like to do that???? The wood on th the planter is getting so weathered I'd like to cover it up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I just heard on our news that landlords wanted to charge tenants $125 if they had a window air conditioner. Thank goodness the tenants' assn. got involved and brought these landlords down. It's not as though they are paying the electricity costs. :sm14:


Any excuse to rip people off, it seems. I'm glad the renters assoc put a stop to that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> We're having a mega rain storm right now. I was supposed to go to a concert tonight but backed out. Good thing I did or I'd be drenched.


There've been some nasty storms down there lately. My cousin posted photos of the streets flooded in Orangeville a couple of days ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those sound yummy. I've never heard of Harvard Beets so will have to google that. I wonder if either recipe would can?
> 
> I don't know what carrots are like in everyone else's neck of the woods but I have had quite a chuckle over the carrots I got today. They are HUGE!!!
> Almost every one is between 12 & 15 inches long and the circumference is tremendous. I thought I give you all a chuckle too so have attached a picture. They are almost obscene!!! LOL! I just finished processing 7 quarts of plain carrots and decided that next I'm going to do some chicken vegetable soup; have prepped the veggies and put then in water in the fridge until the morning. I've been up since 5:30 and am just about worn out not to mention the silly back is hurting again. I'll work on more carrots in the morning and perhaps some green beans. Did put some beans in with the carrots for the soup tomorrow and will add a little more stuff in the a.m.


That's crazy how big those carrots are. I never have them that big & don't like when they get too " fat" as they have such a big core. Do you have an extra fridge? Those huge ones would keep for months in the crisper, I just put them n ziplock bags with paper towel in the bottom & watch that the paper towel doesn't get wet, if it does, I put in new paper towel .otherwise they will go mouldy. 
I goggled canning Harvard beets & this came up

https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/side/vegetable/canned-harvard-beets-sweet.html

I will give you my honeyed beet recipe but I think you would have to make more sauce so you could fill the jars with liquid & I wouldn't add the cornstarch until I heated them to eat. They freeze very well but I know you don't have freezer room.

Honeyed beets

1/2 tsp salt
3 tbsp beet juice (cooking water)
1/4 cup honey
2 tbsp vinegar
1 tbsp butter
Mix together the above & bring to a boil
Thicken with 1 tbsp cornstarch mixed with a bit of water
Add 2 cups chopped beets & heat through

I think you could just can the beets & add this sauce when you go to eat them

I got all the beets done the 3.5 gallon pail I got from the church is full to the brim. I'll run it to town in the morning & put it in the freezer there. I have a lot more than I did last year so We shouldn't run out thy actually cooked quicker than I thought in That electric roaster, I'm finding it's quite a handy thing to have around, th ones in the oven took longer but that roaster wasn't as full, I think I cooked them about 2.5 hrs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, sorry your husband didn't get to love your fur baby longer. Glad she is there to be your companion and hugger.


I agree, they are such good company


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Margaret, thank you thank you.
> I am trying to design my first pair of toe up socks and have only done 2 pair and then the pattern had the heel instructions, so in trying to figure out the best way to do the heel, I finally got hit by a lightening bolt and went looking for you workshop. What a great help! :sm24: :sm24:


That workshop is great


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, yesterday, I got one of those dredded phone calls. Cousin R called. Other than a brief thought that it was odd she was calling instead of her brother, F, I didn't think anything of it as I answered. Needless to say, she was calling to say her brother had died. He fell last week and fractured his shoulder, went downhill fast, and went into renal failure. He died Tuesday. We are all in shock. DH and I were talking about calling him on Tuesday afternoon. Find out DB #2 and my aunt were just talking about him, and DB #1 was thinking about calling him to set up a lunch date. I guess we were all with him in spirit. He leaves behind 2 sisters, one older, one younger. And a bunch of nieces and nephews, and of course, cousins who will all miss him dearly.


Such a shock when something like this comes out of the blue. Condolences to you and all your family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh darlin', you don't even want to know how many WIP's and UFO's I have downstairs. lolol I get bored and start something else, if I put pressure on myself to finish everything before starting something new, I'd give up knitting, as it would feel too much like a job. I like having a time limit on somethings, just not the pressure of not starting anything new when the mood strikes. :sm02:


In an effort to get through some of my very long running UFOs I am doing one of them each month. A couple of years ago was doing some mittens for someone for her 60th. Didn't finish them but showed her them. Lost contact and then reconnected recently. Thought later I must finish those mittens for August. So when she mentioned them next time I saw her I could at least say she would have them by the end of August!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Trouble is, children haven't read all the literature on what they are meant to say and do at given moments, so they just play it by ear! Our youngest grandson, Freddy, is way behind target on speech, yet his comprehension is clearly all it should be, and more. He has a speech and language therapist appointment tomorrow, but I am not unduly concerned at the outcome - his speech is better each time I see him, so he is clearly making progress, and he knows exactly what is being said around him. He may need a bit of help to articulate, but he will get there!


How did the appointment go?
Elizabeth is comprehending very well for her age, while her speech is 'only' around where would expect for her age rather than comprehension level. New words every time we see her.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, yesterday, I got one of those dredded phone calls. Cousin R called. Other than a brief thought that it was odd she was calling instead of her brother, F, I didn't think anything of it as I answered. Needless to say, she was calling to say her brother had died. He fell last week and fractured his shoulder, went downhill fast, and went into renal failure. He died Tuesday. We are all in shock. DH and I were talking about calling him on Tuesday afternoon. Find out DB #2 and my aunt were just talking about him, and DB #1 was thinking about calling him to set up a lunch date. I guess we were all with him in spirit. He leaves behind 2 sisters, one older, one younger. And a bunch of nieces and nephews, and of course, cousins who will all miss him dearly.


Sorry for your loss Tami. It always seems worse when it is unexpected. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Really bizarre rain here this afternoon. When I got off the bus, there were a few spots of rain, so I decided to cut across the playing field, rather than following the footpath, i.e. I used the hypotenuse of the triangle rather than the two adjacent sides. Half way across the field, it began to rain heavily, so I went as fast as I could towards the gap in the hedge which leads into our street. Amazingly, on the other side of the hedge, there was no rain. I know it has to stop somewhere, but that really did feel odd. But at least I arrived home without getting very wet!


I've only experienced that once- in Fiji. I think usually the edges gradually lessen so don't notice where it does stop and start. 
Very winter day here and just before reading this a sudden load sound of rain- probably would have been one of these times thinking about it. 
Went up into the hills today, less than 30 minutes drive, maximum there was 6.2 today and 13 down here on the plains. Knew it was cold! And yes that is very cold for us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I must stop commenting- I have around 40 pages to read before I go to bed tonight and the only to do that is keep my mouth ' shut!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> New, (7 years ago) the unit was $1800. It's more than something like a window unit. It is the fan motor on the portion of the A.C.
> that is outside.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> My DB took a turn for the worse last night so they moved him from the ward to high dependency, they just don't seem to be able to get on top of this infection. He seemed a bit better when I saw him today and was supposed to be moved to the other hospital tonight to have his leg amputated tomorrow - his heart won't take a general anaesthetic so they were going to use an epidural, but now they have discovered his blood count is down and he needs a transfusion, plus some drug he was on needs to be out of his system for a week before they can give him an epidural. So he is still in the original hospital and we play the waiting game.


That's not sounding good Kate. Hope they can get him stabilised so he can surgery in a week. There really seems to be no option for him but to have it off.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Sad day. Molly over the rainbow bridge at 10:00 AM today. Not eating, huffing and puffing and just plain miserable. Sis will come and be with me as we do so and ashes will come home to be planted in her favorite place on the lawn.


Oh, so very sorry to hear that. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I can only speak for myself, but I would never feel slighted if someone did not give an individual response to a message. Just imagine how it would be if we were really all sitting around that table - we would all say "Happy Birthday" to you, but you would just say, "Thank you, everyone". No one would expect a personal thank you. Relax, and enjoy your day - it is your day, after all. :sm02: :sm24:


I fully agree! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My morning glories have never had so many blooms at once as this year
> 
> Neighbor called this morning, come & get the beets to do for the fall supper. I've done them the last several years so I gues I'm "it"????Until I'm too old to do it????????I guess I will get them this afternoon & get the job out of the way. I needed a job for my free time anyway????????I texted another church member & told her I will make them but am going to put them in the church freezer


Very pretty! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm going to just can them and also make dilly carrots (and of course can them). I have no sense of how many 50 lbs is visually and all I've got to say is OMG that is a LOT of carrots.....LOL. Since my peaches need to ripen a couple more days I will do the carrots first; starting in just a bit.
> They (the folks at the market) didn't get back from picking up the produce until late so I have only been home a little while. One of my DGD came over and loaded the produce into the house for me.
> 
> I was sitting here waiting to hear that the produce was ready when my new friend from the knitting group called and invited me to another knitting group that meets 1 time a month. She really wanted me to attend so I dropped everything and went to it. I met some wondrful ladies and have also been invited to join the fiber artist group that mets 1 time a month also. I am so delight to be making these connections and new friends with similar interests. I had to laugh because at 64 I am "the baby" of the group! Also when I left the group today I went by one of the goodwill stores and scored a really nice wooden storage cabinet with 5 shelves for under $20. The loaded into my van for me and I will be putting it on the glassed in porch to store all the canned goods in instead of just be out on a table.
> ...


Great buy on the cabinet! Gosh you are keeping very busy lately, so nice that you have a few groups to join in with and you are enjoying them so much. 
:sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> my condolences


RE Tammi.... and my condolences also. How terribly sad. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those sound yummy. I've never heard of Harvard Beets so will have to google that. I wonder if either recipe would can?
> 
> I don't know what carrots are like in everyone else's neck of the woods but I have had quite a chuckle over the carrots I got today. They are HUGE!!!
> Almost every one is between 12 & 15 inches long and the circumference is tremendous. I thought I give you all a chuckle too so have attached a picture. They are almost obscene!!! LOL! I just finished processing 7 quarts of plain carrots and decided that next I'm going to do some chicken vegetable soup; have prepped the veggies and put then in water in the fridge until the morning. I've been up since 5:30 and am just about worn out not to mention the silly back is hurting again. I'll work on more carrots in the morning and perhaps some green beans. Did put some beans in with the carrots for the soup tomorrow and will add a little more stuff in the a.m.


Gee Wizz that is some big carrot! :sm06: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, yesterday, I got one of those dredded phone calls. Cousin R called. Other than a brief thought that it was odd she was calling instead of her brother, F, I didn't think anything of it as I answered. Needless to say, she was calling to say her brother had died. He fell last week and fractured his shoulder, went downhill fast, and went into renal failure. He died Tuesday. We are all in shock. DH and I were talking about calling him on Tuesday afternoon. Find out DB #2 and my aunt were just talking about him, and DB #1 was thinking about calling him to set up a lunch date. I guess we were all with him in spirit. He leaves behind 2 sisters, one older, one younger. And a bunch of nieces and nephews, and of course, cousins who will all miss him dearly.


So sorry to read this. Especially hard to comprehend when sudden like this.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard back from Donna (Southern Gal) as I suspected it's been a very mixed day for her being so close to the death of her BJ, maybe a few prayers would not go amiss.


Prayers being said.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> There've been some nasty storms down there lately. My cousin posted photos of the streets flooded in Orangeville a couple of days ago.


We've had horrible storms for two nights...even my FeverFew regime isn't working this time so I'm dealing with a migraine yesterday and again today. I may have to cancel Stitches class--I doubt my brain is functioning enough for entrelac.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've only experienced that once- in Fiji. I think usually the edges gradually lessen so don't notice where it does stop and start.
> Very winter day here and just before reading this a sudden load sound of rain- probably would have been one of these times thinking about it.
> Went up into the hills today, less than 30 minutes drive, maximum there was 6.2 today and 13 down here on the plains. Knew it was cold! And yes that is very cold for us.


BRRR. That is what we would expect in Tasmania not here.....lol. Yesterday we only got to 8.8c. Come on Spring....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Margaret, thank you thank you.
> I am trying to design my first pair of toe up socks and have only done 2 pair and then the pattern had the heel instructions, so in trying to figure out the best way to do the heel, I finally got hit by a lightening bolt and went looking for you workshop. What a great help! :sm24: :sm24:


Wondered what I had said to warrant the thanks! :sm01: Glad it was helpful


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> BRRR. That is what we would expect in Tasmania not here.....lol. Yesterday we only got to 8.8c. Come on Spring....


It does get cold enough up there for snow every couple of years- not much mind you!
But spring means summer...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've caught up again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We've had horrible storms for two nights...even my FeverFew regime isn't working this time so I'm dealing with a migraine yesterday and again today. I may have to cancel Stitches class--I doubt my brain is functioning enough for entrelac.


Sorry to hear you have a migraine, hope it goes soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It does get cold enough up there for snow every couple of years- not much mind you!
> But spring means summer...


Well true, oh well only another month or so and hopefully a little warmer. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Julie..... any results from your xray yet?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Julie..... any results from your xray yet?


No, dear, it will be at least another week, most probably.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We've had horrible storms for two nights...even my FeverFew regime isn't working this time so I'm dealing with a migraine yesterday and again today. I may have to cancel Stitches class--I doubt my brain is functioning enough for entrelac.


Hope it goes soon Jeanette and you are able to go to your class


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, dear, it will be at least another week, most probably.


Oh, another week. I hope the results have some answers re your hands.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I think there may be quite a difference between "tame" morning glories and binder weed, though they both climb and propagate and get into everything. There is a "tame" morning glory on my back fence with big 3 inch across flowers, deep purple and I try and keep it contained. The creeping jennie, creeping charlie or bind weed, all names for this terrible weed, is on my lawn, white tiny flowers, and it is a constant battle to contain it as even weed-b-gone ,when it is blooming sprayed directly on the flowers, barely stops it. When we lived on the farm in SD, we had a whole strip of strip cropping that was infected with this weed. My father sprayed it, covered it all with plastic for a year leaving it fallow, and then burned straw on top of it to try and get rid of it. We planted corn there the next year and sure enough, it was covered with bindweed (creeping Jenny in SD).


I didn't mean to infer that it was the morning glory that was the pest but rather the bind weed. I had the bind weed in my garden and my lawn and it drove me crazy trying to get rid of it. The morning glory that I had was an annual and didn't spread.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> They are! Had I know they were going to be so huge I certainly would not have ordered a entire bag! LOL! I've only used about a 1/3 of the 50 lbs so far; think I'll need to look for some different recipes I can make up and can! Anyone have any PLEASE send them to me in a pm!


How about shredding and freezing for future carrot cakes?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's crazy how big those carrots are. I never have them that big & don't like when they get too " fat" as they have such a big core. Do you have an extra fridge? Those huge ones would keep for months in the crisper, I just put them n ziplock bags with paper towel in the bottom & watch that the paper towel doesn't get wet, if it does, I put in new paper towel .otherwise they will go mouldy.
> I goggled canning Harvard beets & this came up
> 
> https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/side/vegetable/canned-harvard-beets-sweet.html
> ...


The sauce sounds good. I just cooked some beets last night and think I'll give the sauce a try.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, sorry your husband didn't get to love your fur baby longer. Glad she is there to be your companion and hugger.


Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My sincere condolences Tami. What a shock. Are you near enough that you will go to the funeral? Will keep you and the rest of your family in my prayers.


Thank you. Yes, we are probably a bit less than 2 hours from there. We will e going.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those sound yummy. I've never heard of Harvard Beets so will have to google that. I wonder if either recipe would can?
> 
> I don't know what carrots are like in everyone else's neck of the woods but I have had quite a chuckle over the carrots I got today. They are HUGE!!!
> Almost every one is between 12 & 15 inches long and the circumference is tremendous. I thought I give you all a chuckle too so have attached a picture. They are almost obscene!!! LOL! I just finished processing 7 quarts of plain carrots and decided that next I'm going to do some chicken vegetable soup; have prepped the veggies and put then in water in the fridge until the morning. I've been up since 5:30 and am just about worn out not to mention the silly back is hurting again. I'll work on more carrots in the morning and perhaps some green beans. Did put some beans in with the carrots for the soup tomorrow and will add a little more stuff in the a.m.


Those are huge! I've seen some pretty big ones, but not that big!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, my condolences on the loss of your dear cousin. Hugs.


Thank you


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, yesterday, I got one of those dredded phone calls. Cousin R called. Other than a brief thought that it was odd she was calling instead of her brother, F, I didn't think anything of it as I answered. Needless to say, she was calling to say her brother had died. He fell last week and fractured his shoulder, went downhill fast, and went into renal failure. He died Tuesday. We are all in shock. DH and I were talking about calling him on Tuesday afternoon. Find out DB #2 and my aunt were just talking about him, and DB #1 was thinking about calling him to set up a lunch date. I guess we were all with him in spirit. He leaves behind 2 sisters, one older, one younger. And a bunch of nieces and nephews, and of course, cousins who will all miss him dearly.


I'm sorry Tami, I don't know why I said Railyn in my post when I meant condolences for you. I can understand everyone being in shock in that it was so sudden.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just heard back from Donna (Southern Gal) as I suspected it's been a very mixed day for her being so close to the death of her BJ, maybe a few prayers would not go amiss.


Southern Gal is always in my prayers


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I googled this and boy does it sound yummy. Save a recipe for sure.


RookieRetiree said:


> I love copper pennies carrot recipes--you'll need to substitute for the sugar.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Any excuse to rip people off, it seems. I'm glad the renters assoc put a stop to that.


I can see both sides to this. Horrible to make the tenants pay extra to have window a/c units to keep cool, IF the tenants are buying and installing them. BUT, from a landlord point of view, the window units do damage the foundations of the buildings. DFIL had a window unit in the big kitchen window at their house. When we inherited the house, we had to repair the foundation because of the weight of the unit over the years. When we rented the house out, the lease stipulated no window a/c units. And we did not have whole house air put in. We only rented it to one couple, who eventually bought the house from us.

Over time, the foundation sinks under the added weight.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Such a shock when something like this comes out of the blue. Condolences to you and all your family.


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry for your loss Tami. It always seems worse when it is unexpected. {{{hugs}}}


Thank you. I agree it seems worse, but DH and I were talking about it, and both would rather it this way, than watching someone suffering.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Tammi.... and my condolences also. How terribly sad. :sm13:


Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> So sorry to read this. Especially hard to comprehend when sudden like this.


Thank you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the link AND for your recipe for Honey Beets. I've saved both!


Bonnie7591 said:


> That's crazy how big those carrots are. I never have them that big & don't like when they get too " fat" as they have such a big core. Do you have an extra fridge? Those huge ones would keep for months in the crisper, I just put them n ziplock bags with paper towel in the bottom & watch that the paper towel doesn't get wet, if it does, I put in new paper towel .otherwise they will go mouldy.
> I goggled canning Harvard beets & this came up
> 
> https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/side/vegetable/canned-harvard-beets-sweet.html
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We've had horrible storms for two nights...even my FeverFew regime isn't working this time so I'm dealing with a migraine yesterday and again today. I may have to cancel Stitches class--I doubt my brain is functioning enough for entrelac.


Have you looked into the ear piercing for migraines? I have several cousins who have had migraines 3-4 times a week for years, that have done it. They are down to just a mild headache once in a while now, not even once a month.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a good idea. I don't have a big freezer but perhaps putting up a few bags that way would not require a lot of room.


budasha said:


> How about shredding and freezing for future carrot cakes?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sorry Tami, I don't know why I said Railyn in my post when I meant condolences for you. I can understand everyone being in shock in that it was so sudden.


Thank you


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well you all know what I'll be doing the next few days....canning, canning, and more canning. I also have to take Alice in at 9:20 for her rabies vaccination. DH is going to go with me. I'll check in again later. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. Just got home last night from concerts in Ohio and seeing family. I've been to Columbus so many times now but never had any time to see the city. Hoping someday DH's schedule will be so that we have a few extra days to explore and eat at some of the great restaurants there. We had a great time as we have made friends over the years doing the concerts and the band director has been a friend way back in time. Saw one of DH's college friends who had done some arrangements for the band of the old Peter Gunn music and they were fantastic. In Akron, a friend of DH's from high school was there and DH had played in a music group they had put together. The trip back was pretty bad for about 2 hrs. We were apparently right in the center of a big storm with lightening all over and, of course, we couldn't see. I texted a friend and she said do you have radar? What radar....well, there is a phone app for weather radar and I was able to download it to my phone while in the car. Can you imagine that things like that can happen. I'm still amazed at our technology. I was begging DH to get off at a hotel the next exit but then could see that we could get ahead of it and within minutes we were in front of it. It shows the position of your car on the radar. Amazing! After 2 hrs., what a relief. Needless to say we made a point to stay in front of it. We had more rain but just normal rain, not the torrential rain. Such a relief to get home, but all in all it was so great to see friends and family. Got to spend time with my brother who is so depressed. He has been hospitalized twice since I last talked about him. At the club where DH was playing in Akron I told him that this is happy music and he smiled. Well, talk about music working miracles. He was laughing and yelling out," Yeah Bill." He gave DH a standing ovation. His wife looked at me and whispered that she hadn't seen him smile or laugh in such a long time. We met him at Bob Evans for breakfast on our way out of town and he treated us. Mind you, he lost his job but I didn't dare say no, just that next time it was on us. I could tell it really meant a lot to him to be able to say it was his treat. I could see the depression coming down again and he had lost his wallet the night before so was dealing with that. My heart breaks for him but I'm going to tell his wife to play music that makes him happy. Wish we lived closer. He and his wife don't make long drives but I told him that when my sister takes him to Canada to see our aunt for her 99th, which also gives him something to look forward to, they can come here and stay too. She usually comes here on her way up and on her way back. It gave me hope to see him happy for that short time and made me think of hearing someone on tv say to sing and smile if you are depressed. I'm now driving with the Frank Sinatra station or the Broadway station and singing at the top of my lungs. Too funny!

I'm not caught up at all as you were on page 11 when I left but I saw that Tami had lost someone in a post. Tami, so sorry for your loss. How special that all of you were thinking of him and with him in spirit.

Julie, saw where Southern Gal lost her BJ. Oh no! How awful for her. Sending her prayers and love. I know her heart is broken.

Birthdays missed I'm sure, so Happy Birthday to all who celebrated this last week. Hope your day was a special one.

Wow, it's Friday. Guess Sam and you ladies are hard at work preparing recipes, summaries, and lists. Thank you, thank you, thank you.

Big Hugs to all. Now I'd better try and catch up a little and get some work done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well you all know what I'll be doing the next few days....canning, canning, and more canning. I also have to take Alice in at 9:20 for her rabies vaccination. DH is going to go with me. I'll check in again later. TTYL


Your canning sounds amazing. You and Bonnie are both going to reap the harvest for sure when you have all these wonderful things to eat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Have you looked into the ear piercing for migraines? I have several cousins who have had migraines 3-4 times a week for years, that have done it. They are down to just a mild headache once in a while now, not even once a month.


Tami, does a doctor do this? Is it a piercing where we normally put earrings and do they wear something in it to keep it from closing?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, hoping you got to go to your Stitches entrelac class. I've not even been thinking right with this weather. I'm saying strange things the whole time, not just once in a while and have had to use my migraine meds every day this last week. I told DH to watch for the loan clasures (lane closures), looked out and saw it was pouring rain and sunny so told him there must be an umbrella, meaning to say a rainbow. I can't remember all the things I've said like that the last two days, too many, but it definitely affects the mind.

I have texted Ohio Joy to see how she is after her fall. Will let you know if I hear anything. Perhaps I should look on here to see if she posted. That sounded like a really bad fall.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a good idea. I don't have a big freezer but perhaps putting up a few bags that way would not require a lot of room.


And if you have extra shredded ones, my DMIL used to bake shredded carrots with some butter, salt and maybe 1/2 tsp. sugar. Made a delicious veg. She did it with fresh, but I would think frozen would work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Just got home last night from concerts in Ohio and seeing family. I've been to Columbus so many times now but never had any time to see the city. Hoping someday DH's schedule will be so that we have a few extra days to explore and eat at some of the great restaurants there. We had a great time as we have made friends over the years doing the concerts and the band director has been a friend way back in time. Saw one of DH's college friends who had done some arrangements for the band of the old Peter Gunn music and they were fantastic. In Akron, a friend of DH's from high school was there and DH had played in a music group they had put together. The trip back was pretty bad for about 2 hrs. We were apparently right in the center of a big storm with lightening all over and, of course, we couldn't see. I texted a friend and she said do you have radar? What radar....well, there is a phone app for weather radar and I was able to download it to my phone while in the car. Can you imagine that things like that can happen. I'm still amazed at our technology. I was begging DH to get off at a hotel the next exit but then could see that we could get ahead of it and within minutes we were in front of it. It shows the position of your car on the radar. Amazing! After 2 hrs., what a relief. Needless to say we made a point to stay in front of it. We had more rain but just normal rain, not the torrential rain. Such a relief to get home, but all in all it was so great to see friends and family. Got to spend time with my brother who is so depressed. He has been hospitalized twice since I last talked about him. At the club where DH was playing in Akron I told him that this is happy music and he smiled. Well, talk about music working miracles. He was laughing and yelling out," Yeah Bill." He gave DH a standing ovation. His wife looked at me and whispered that she hadn't seen him smile or laugh in such a long time. We met him at Bob Evans for breakfast on our way out of town and he treated us. Mind you, he lost his job but I didn't dare say no, just that next time it was on us. I could tell it really meant a lot to him to be able to say it was his treat. I could see the depression coming down again and he had lost his wallet the night before so was dealing with that. My heart breaks for him but I'm going to tell his wife to play music that makes him happy. Wish we lived closer. He and his wife don't make long drives but I told him that when my sister takes him to Canada to see our aunt for her 99th, which also gives him something to look forward to, they can come here and stay too. She usually comes here on her way up and on her way back. It gave me hope to see him happy for that short time and made me think of hearing someone on tv say to sing and smile if you are depressed. I'm now driving with the Frank Sinatra station or the Broadway station and singing at the top of my lungs. Too funny!
> 
> I'm not caught up at all as you were on page 11 when I left but I saw that Tami had lost someone in a post. Tami, so sorry for your loss. How special that all of you were thinking of him and with him in spirit.
> 
> ...


Thank you.

I'm so glad you got to spend time with your DB and that he was able to smile and enjoy the concert! Glad you made it home safely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That workshop is great


Yes it is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> In an effort to get through some of my very long running UFOs I am doing one of them each month. A couple of years ago was doing some mittens for someone for her 60th. Didn't finish them but showed her them. Lost contact and then reconnected recently. Thought later I must finish those mittens for August. So when she mentioned them next time I saw her I could at least say she would have them by the end of August!


LOL! Yes I remember you had started doing that, glad the one a month is going well. 
LOL! Well, good you didn't frog them. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, does a doctor do this? Is it a piercing where we normally put earrings and do they wear something in it to keep it from closing?


I believe that my cousins went to a tattoo parlor to have theirs done, after a bit of research.

Here is one link I found. I will say, do your research before having it done, talk to your Dr. ect.

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/317637.php


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We've had horrible storms for two nights...even my FeverFew regime isn't working this time so I'm dealing with a migraine yesterday and again today. I may have to cancel Stitches class--I doubt my brain is functioning enough for entrelac.


I hope it's better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> How about shredding and freezing for future carrot cakes?


I do that sometimes then I can do a bunch at once rather than dirty the shredder for only 2 cups


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Just got home last night from concerts in Ohio and seeing family. I've been to Columbus so many times now but never had any time to see the city. Hoping someday DH's schedule will be so that we have a few extra days to explore and eat at some of the great restaurants there. We had a great time as we have made friends over the years doing the concerts and the band director has been a friend way back in time. Saw one of DH's college friends who had done some arrangements for the band of the old Peter Gunn music and they were fantastic. In Akron, a friend of DH's from high school was there and DH had played in a music group they had put together. The trip back was pretty bad for about 2 hrs. We were apparently right in the center of a big storm with lightening all over and, of course, we couldn't see. I texted a friend and she said do you have radar? What radar....well, there is a phone app for weather radar and I was able to download it to my phone while in the car. Can you imagine that things like that can happen. I'm still amazed at our technology. I was begging DH to get off at a hotel the next exit but then could see that we could get ahead of it and within minutes we were in front of it. It shows the position of your car on the radar. Amazing! After 2 hrs., what a relief. Needless to say we made a point to stay in front of it. We had more rain but just normal rain, not the torrential rain. Such a relief to get home, but all in all it was so great to see friends and family. Got to spend time with my brother who is so depressed. He has been hospitalized twice since I last talked about him. At the club where DH was playing in Akron I told him that this is happy music and he smiled. Well, talk about music working miracles. He was laughing and yelling out," Yeah Bill." He gave DH a standing ovation. His wife looked at me and whispered that she hadn't seen him smile or laugh in such a long time. We met him at Bob Evans for breakfast on our way out of town and he treated us. Mind you, he lost his job but I didn't dare say no, just that next time it was on us. I could tell it really meant a lot to him to be able to say it was his treat. I could see the depression coming down again and he had lost his wallet the night before so was dealing with that. My heart breaks for him but I'm going to tell his wife to play music that makes him happy. Wish we lived closer. He and his wife don't make long drives but I told him that when my sister takes him to Canada to see our aunt for her 99th, which also gives him something to look forward to, they can come here and stay too. She usually comes here on her way up and on her way back. It gave me hope to see him happy for that short time and made me think of hearing someone on tv say to sing and smile if you are depressed. I'm now driving with the Frank Sinatra station or the Broadway station and singing at the top of my lungs. Too funny!
> 
> I'm not caught up at all as you were on page 11 when I left but I saw that Tami had lost someone in a post. Tami, so sorry for your loss. How special that all of you were thinking of him and with him in spirit.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you had a good time & got to visit your brother, too bad he's so depressed.
I'm glad you got home safely, I hate driving in storms
As farmers, we regularly watch the weather radar & pray the dark purple clouds shown pass us by???????? we are getting some heavy showers this morning & after a week of heat, I'm glad as I was thinking the cucumbers, strawberries & corn could use a drink so this will save me watering. DH finished baling last night to the timeing is good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, iPad is going dead & I better get showered so I can take the beets to the church freezer. I wanted them to cool overnight before I put them in

BTW, have any of you ordered from this place? I was thinking of ordering so cotton yarn to make a short sleeved top & thought maybe I could enable someone else's addiction ????

https://www.hobiumyarns.com/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wondered what I had said to warrant the thanks! :sm01: Glad it was helpful


LOL!! It really is, I have printed out the heel part of the pattern and bookmarked the workshop for learning the 2 at a time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Daralene, sounds like you had a great trip over all, I'm so sorry that your DB is so very depressed, but it's good to hear that there are moments of joy and happiness and that you were able to witness some while there, I hope that playing the "happy" music, helps, it can do wonders. 
Very glad you all made it home despite the horrid storm and yes, it's amazing what technology can do these days.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I'm so glad you got to spend time with your DB and that he was able to smile and enjoy the concert! Glad you made it home safely.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I believe that my cousins went to a tattoo parlor to have theirs done, after a bit of research.
> 
> Here is one link I found. I will say, do your research before having it done, talk to your Dr. ect.
> 
> http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/317637.php


Thank you so much.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, does a doctor do this? Is it a piercing where we normally put earrings and do they wear something in it to keep it from closing?


My DD had this done and says she sees "a little" improvement. It has been nearly 6 months and she says it is almost completely healed as cartilage piercings take longer to fully heal. She had tried acupuncture previously and was looking for longer term results. It is best to have done in a reputable tattoo/piercing place as they go through a training process to learn piercing properly (even regular piercing is better done by someone who is trained as opposed to quick stop shops like you find in a mall)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you had a good time & got to visit your brother, too bad he's so depressed.
> I'm glad you got home safely, I hate driving in storms
> As farmers, we regularly watch the weather radar & pray the dark purple clouds shown pass us by???????? we are getting some heavy showers this morning & after a week of heat, I'm glad as I was thinking the cucumbers, strawberries & corn could use a drink so this will save me watering. DH finished baling last night to the timeing is good.


So glad he was able to get the baling done. I was telling family about how difficult it has been this year with storms and even a tornado.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Daralene, sounds like you had a great trip over all, I'm so sorry that your DB is so very depressed, but it's good to hear that there are moments of joy and happiness and that you were able to witness some while there, I hope that playing the "happy" music, helps, it can do wonders.
> Very glad you all made it home despite the horrid storm and yes, it's amazing what technology can do these days.


Thank you. I'm just glad he is still with us at all. It has been very bad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Daralene* can you give us the name of th radar app?
So glad tht Bill's music made your DB happy; music is so healthy.


Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Just got home last night from concerts in Ohio and seeing family. I've been to Columbus so many times now but never had any time to see the city. Hoping someday DH's schedule will be so that we have a few extra days to explore and eat at some of the great restaurants there. We had a great time as we have made friends over the years doing the concerts and the band director has been a friend way back in time. Saw one of DH's college friends who had done some arrangements for the band of the old Peter Gunn music and they were fantastic. In Akron, a friend of DH's from high school was there and DH had played in a music group they had put together. The trip back was pretty bad for about 2 hrs. We were apparently right in the center of a big storm with lightening all over and, of course, we couldn't see. I texted a friend and she said do you have radar? What radar....well, there is a phone app for weather radar and I was able to download it to my phone while in the car. Can you imagine that things like that can happen. I'm still amazed at our technology. I was begging DH to get off at a hotel the next exit but then could see that we could get ahead of it and within minutes we were in front of it. It shows the position of your car on the radar. Amazing! After 2 hrs., what a relief. Needless to say we made a point to stay in front of it. We had more rain but just normal rain, not the torrential rain. Such a relief to get home, but all in all it was so great to see friends and family. Got to spend time with my brother who is so depressed. He has been hospitalized twice since I last talked about him. At the club where DH was playing in Akron I told him that this is happy music and he smiled. Well, talk about music working miracles. He was laughing and yelling out," Yeah Bill." He gave DH a standing ovation. His wife looked at me and whispered that she hadn't seen him smile or laugh in such a long time. We met him at Bob Evans for breakfast on our way out of town and he treated us. Mind you, he lost his job but I didn't dare say no, just that next time it was on us. I could tell it really meant a lot to him to be able to say it was his treat. I could see the depression coming down again and he had lost his wallet the night before so was dealing with that. My heart breaks for him but I'm going to tell his wife to play music that makes him happy. Wish we lived closer. He and his wife don't make long drives but I told him that when my sister takes him to Canada to see our aunt for her 99th, which also gives him something to look forward to, they can come here and stay too. She usually comes here on her way up and on her way back. It gave me hope to see him happy for that short time and made me think of hearing someone on tv say to sing and smile if you are depressed. I'm now driving with the Frank Sinatra station or the Broadway station and singing at the top of my lungs. Too funny!
> 
> I'm not caught up at all as you were on page 11 when I left but I saw that Tami had lost someone in a post. Tami, so sorry for your loss. How special that all of you were thinking of him and with him in spirit.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Have you looked into the ear piercing for migraines? I have several cousins who have had migraines 3-4 times a week for years, that have done it. They are down to just a mild headache once in a while now, not even once a month.


That's what the FeverFew does for me, but not this time. First real migraine I've had in years and not as bad as I used to get them. I tried making coffee without a k-cup and went to put the toast in the refrig rather than the jelly so figured I wasn't up for a class today! If I get another one, I'll definitely check out your suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a good idea. I don't have a big freezer but perhaps putting up a few bags that way would not require a lot of room.


good for soups and amping up anything with extra veggies.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Quick pop in as I've got a 5 min. break. Have 7 quarts of chicken vegetable soup in the pressure canner and 6 pints waiting the next go round. Moving slow today; back acting up still but not as bad as last night and kind of tired. Yesterday was just too long a day; 5a.m.-11p.m. Will stop by again later. Timer is going off!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Quick thought: Daralene: would a twiddle muff be of use for your DB?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> My DD had this done and says she sees "a little" improvement. It has been nearly 6 months and she says it is almost completely healed as cartilage piercings take longer to fully heal. She had tried acupuncture previously and was looking for longer term results. It is best to have done in a reputable tattoo/piercing place as they go through a training process to learn piercing properly (even regular piercing is better done by someone who is trained as opposed to quick stop shops like you find in a mall)


Thank you!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Daralene* can you give us the name of th radar app?
> So glad tht Bill's music made your DB happy; music is so healthy.


There seemed to be a lot on the App Store and I don't know which is best but the one I got is NOAA Weather. I wanted one quickly so I could see if we should stop or were driving out of it. You can take your time and see the reviews. I did upgrade the app. I like that it shows where your car is too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Quick thought: Daralene: would a twiddle muff be of use for your DB?


I'll check into to it. Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Just got home last night from concerts in Ohio and seeing family. I've been to Columbus so many times now but never had any time to see the city. Hoping someday DH's schedule will be so that we have a few extra days to explore and eat at some of the great restaurants there. We had a great time as we have made friends over the years doing the concerts and the band director has been a friend way back in time. Saw one of DH's college friends who had done some arrangements for the band of the old Peter Gunn music and they were fantastic. In Akron, a friend of DH's from high school was there and DH had played in a music group they had put together. The trip back was pretty bad for about 2 hrs. We were apparently right in the center of a big storm with lightening all over and, of course, we couldn't see. I texted a friend and she said do you have radar? What radar....well, there is a phone app for weather radar and I was able to download it to my phone while in the car. Can you imagine that things like that can happen. I'm still amazed at our technology. I was begging DH to get off at a hotel the next exit but then could see that we could get ahead of it and within minutes we were in front of it. It shows the position of your car on the radar. Amazing! After 2 hrs., what a relief. Needless to say we made a point to stay in front of it. We had more rain but just normal rain, not the torrential rain. Such a relief to get home, but all in all it was so great to see friends and family. Got to spend time with my brother who is so depressed. He has been hospitalized twice since I last talked about him. At the club where DH was playing in Akron I told him that this is happy music and he smiled. Well, talk about music working miracles. He was laughing and yelling out," Yeah Bill." He gave DH a standing ovation. His wife looked at me and whispered that she hadn't seen him smile or laugh in such a long time. We met him at Bob Evans for breakfast on our way out of town and he treated us. Mind you, he lost his job but I didn't dare say no, just that next time it was on us. I could tell it really meant a lot to him to be able to say it was his treat. I could see the depression coming down again and he had lost his wallet the night before so was dealing with that. My heart breaks for him but I'm going to tell his wife to play music that makes him happy. Wish we lived closer. He and his wife don't make long drives but I told him that when my sister takes him to Canada to see our aunt for her 99th, which also gives him something to look forward to, they can come here and stay too. She usually comes here on her way up and on her way back. It gave me hope to see him happy for that short time and made me think of hearing someone on tv say to sing and smile if you are depressed. I'm now driving with the Frank Sinatra station or the Broadway station and singing at the top of my lungs. Too funny!
> 
> I'm not caught up at all as you were on page 11 when I left but I saw that Tami had lost someone in a post. Tami, so sorry for your loss. How special that all of you were thinking of him and with him in spirit.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wonderful trip down memory lane for you and your DH. I do remember the Peter Gunn music and it was great. 
How nice that you were able to visit with your brother and to cheer him up. Hopefully your SIL will play happy music for him to keep his spirits up. I have Siriously Sinatra on my radio all the time. It's so nice to listen to the oldies.

That downpour was awful. I don't know when yours happened but I was in St. Catharines last week when it started to rain. I pulled into a shopping mall and just sat in the parking lot until it eased up. It poured last night too and I think we're in for more today. Such a shame though because it's our long weekend and there are so many outdoor activities that will be spoiled because of the rain.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, sounds like a happy trip except for storm. Glad you got to see dear brother. I love to sing while driving, I also sing to myself while water jogging.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just heard that my DB is being transferred to the other hospital tonight and hopefully operated on on Monday. All fingers crossed please!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pop in as I've got a 5 min. break. Have 7 quarts of chicken vegetable soup in the pressure canner and 6 pints waiting the next go round. Moving slow today; back acting up still but not as bad as last night and kind of tired. Yesterday was just too long a day; 5a.m.-11p.m. Will stop by again later. Timer is going off!


Hope you back is better soon.
Your soup sounds great, I need to do some of that. Do you put noodles in it?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my DB is being transferred to the other hospital tonight and hopefully operated on on Monday. All fingers crossed please!


Fingers and everything else crossed for a good result and a speedy recovery for your brother.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Fingers and everything else crossed for a good result and a speedy recovery for your brother.


Me too, and positive thoughts being thought.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Fingers and everything else crossed for a good result and a speedy recovery for your brother.


Me too, and positive thoughts being thought.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my DB is being transferred to the other hospital tonight and hopefully operated on on Monday. All fingers crossed please!


Fingers and toes crossed. Prayers coming too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my DB is being transferred to the other hospital tonight and hopefully operated on on Monday. All fingers crossed please!


I hope all goes well????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you had a good time & got to visit your brother, too bad he's so depressed.
> I'm glad you got home safely, I hate driving in storms
> As farmers, we regularly watch the weather radar & pray the dark purple clouds shown pass us by???????? we are getting some heavy showers this morning & after a week of heat, I'm glad as I was thinking the cucumbers, strawberries & corn could use a drink so this will save me watering. DH finished baling last night to the timeing is good.


I'm so glad to bailing is finished before the rain!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

EJS said:


> My DD had this done and says she sees "a little" improvement. It has been nearly 6 months and she says it is almost completely healed as cartilage piercings take longer to fully heal. She had tried acupuncture previously and was looking for longer term results. It is best to have done in a reputable tattoo/piercing place as they go through a training process to learn piercing properly (even regular piercing is better done by someone who is trained as opposed to quick stop shops like you find in a mall)


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my DB is being transferred to the other hospital tonight and hopefully operated on on Monday. All fingers crossed please!


Keeping him in my prayers


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my DB is being transferred to the other hospital tonight and hopefully operated on on Monday. All fingers crossed please!


And prayers being said.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope all goes well????????


From me too


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, wonderful news. Will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Finished last night. There is a salt shaker beside, and a quarter in front.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your good wishes for my DB. It really does help being able to offload here. It'll be a long few days until we get Monday over. For the first time on Saturday we have both Luke AND Caitlin staying overnight so that should take my mind off things! I'll visit my DB on Sunday (dropping Caitlin back home on the way) and hopefully feel better for seeing him.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, you will be busy, but what fun having the two of them together.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Tami has kindly opened this week for us. Find it here.....and *please scroll up to the top of the page* - I don't know why but it's starting off at the summaries!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-486560-1.html#11173169


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Finished last night. There is a salt shaker beside, and a quarter in front.


Cute booties


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes for my DB. It really does help being able to offload here. It'll be a long few days until we get Monday over. For the first time on Saturday we have both Luke AND Caitlin staying overnight so that should take my mind off things! I'll visit my DB on Sunday (dropping Caitlin back home on the way) and hopefully feel better for seeing him.


Having both should keep you & your mind busy. Hope your DB is looking better when you see him on Sunday


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I'm just glad he is still with us at all. It has been very bad.


Yes, it's very good he's still here with as bad as his depression is, shows he has a deep seated will to live underneath everything, I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Quick pop in as I've got a 5 min. break. Have 7 quarts of chicken vegetable soup in the pressure canner and 6 pints waiting the next go round. Moving slow today; back acting up still but not as bad as last night and kind of tired. Yesterday was just too long a day; 5a.m.-11p.m. Will stop by again later. Timer is going off!


Goodness, that is a long day. I have to can pickles next week, I have enough for most of a batch and by then, I should have several more ready to pickle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just heard that my DB is being transferred to the other hospital tonight and hopefully operated on on Monday. All fingers crossed please!


Toes crossed also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Finished last night. There is a salt shaker beside, and a quarter in front.


Those are so cute.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks everyone for your good wishes for my DB. It really does help being able to offload here. It'll be a long few days until we get Monday over. For the first time on Saturday we have both Luke AND Caitlin staying overnight so that should take my mind off things! I'll visit my DB on Sunday (dropping Caitlin back home on the way) and hopefully feel better for seeing him.


The kids should keep you quite entertained. 
Seeing him will be good for you both.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Finished last night. There is a salt shaker beside, and a quarter in front.


They're darling booties.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Daralene, sounds like you had a great trip over all, I'm so sorry that your DB is so very depressed, but it's good to hear that there are moments of joy and happiness and that you were able to witness some while there, I hope that playing the "happy" music, helps, it can do wonders.
> Very glad you all made it home despite the horrid storm and yes, it's amazing what technology can do these days.


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Start page 56. I actually AM reading everything. By the time I get caught up, I won't remember what to post.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Start page 56. I actually AM reading everything. By the time I get caught up, I won't remember what to post.


You are 2 Tea Parties behind Jynx- here is the current one http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-489211-1.html 
How have things gone while you have been absent?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> You are 2 Tea Parties behind Jynx- here is the current one http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-489211-1.html
> How have things gone while you have been absent?


Thanks, I know. Just trying to read everything before I get over there. I probably should just skip to the summaries and had a pretty good idea about Sam and such from Jeanette.

I'm fine.... but have been working on a project for DD's company with a very tight deadline and also a big project sorting material in my studio closet. The project is done now, but volleyball at school has started and I am waiting for a new project to get sorted out for one of DD's co-workers. That and dealing with all the paperwork for mom's estate and a possible lawsuit on my mesh, I'm swamped. Not much time for reading.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks, I know. Just trying to read everything before I get over there. I probably should just skip to the summaries and had a pretty good idea about Sam and such from Jeanette.
> 
> I'm fine.... but have been working on a project for DD's company with a very tight deadline and also a big project sorting material in my studio closet. The project is done now, but volleyball at school has started and I am waiting for a new project to get sorted out for one of DD's co-workers. That and dealing with all the paperwork for mom's estate and a possible lawsuit on my mesh, I'm swamped. Not much time for reading.


Not surprising you are struggling to keep up with all that going on. But good that you are well.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

I love zucchini bread. Thanks for the recipe.


----------

